# 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue, etc



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

The German supercup just took place with BVB beating Bayern 4-2, so i guess it's a good time to start this thread.


My predictions...

Bundesliga: Bayern

La Liga: Real Madrid

Serie A: Juventus


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

What a player Marco Reus btw, up amonst the best in the world.

Bundesliga:
1- Borussia Dortmund
2- Bayern Munich
3- Schalke 04

La Liga:
1- Barcelona
2- Real Madrid
3- Atletico Madrid

Serie A:
1- Juventus
2- Milan
3- Napoli


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bundesliga:
1- Bayern Munich
2- Borussia Dortmund
3- Werder Bremen (why not)

La Liga:
1- Real Madrid
2- Atletico Madrid
3- Barcelona

Serie A:
1- Juventus
2- Roma
3- Milan

Ligue 1:
1- PSG
2- Marseille
3- AS Monaco


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Atletico over Barca? Translates as big game chokers finishing above Messi 'n' pals.

I'd take D17's predictions with Napoli 2nd & Milan 3rd.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bundesliga:

1. Bayern Munich
2. Dortmund
3. Hamburg SV

La Liga:

1. Madrid
2. Barcelona
3. Atletico Madrid

Serie A

1. Juventus
2. Napoli
3. Milan


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Great to see this thread up. (Y) nazzac. Felt weird discussing matches in the Transfer thread.

My predictions:

La Liga:
1. Real Madrid.
2. Barcelona.
3. Atl. Madrid.

Could change if Barca make some major signings before the end of the window. 

Bundesliga:
1. Bayern Munich.
2. Dortmund.
3. Don't know.

Seria A:
1. Juventus.
2. Napoli
3. AC Milan

Ligue 1:

1. PSG.
2. Monaco.
3. Marseille.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bundesliga:
1- Bayern Munich 
2- Borussia Dortmund
3- Werder Bremen 

Could be a very close race or a blowout. Bayern has everything to be dominant despite the recent loss but Dortmund has that system that can make players fit.

La Liga:
1- Real Madrid
2- Barcelona
3- Atletico Madrid 

Really don't see how Barcelona could drop much more... the spanish league is just terrible outside the top and they still have money to throw around. But in the end, I really don't care. Can't stand watching that ugly football. Especially after they got trounced by true football this past year.

Serie A:
1- Milan
2- Juve
3- Napoli

I think Milan is close to finding that missing piece... they have some good youth. All they need is better defending and know how to play their game in the big matches instead of falling apart. They had Barca then tried to play that tiki taka crap and got really sloppy. Fixing that just takes experience. And if they shore up that defense they have a solid team throughout. Of all the leagues I think this one might be the most fun. Italy, despite some issues, seams to really be getting some good youth coming up now. 

Ligue 1:
1- PSG
2- Marseille

That's my guess... but I don't really care for some reason. Sometimes the french league is good and interesting and other times I just don't give a damn. Right now is one of those times.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

bundi:
bayern
dortmund
leverkusen
schalke

la liga:
barca
madrid
atletico
sociedad

serie a:
juve
fiorentina
napoli
milan

ligue 1:
psg
marseille
lyon
monaco


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Spain
Barcelona 
Real
Madrid

Italy
Juventus
Milan
Fiorentina

Germany
Munich
Dortmund
Leverkusen

France
PSG
Marseille
Lyon

I reckon Monaco get a tiop half finish


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

- Germany
1. Bayern
2. Dortmund
3. Schalke
4. Not sure

- Spain
1. Real Madrid
2. Barcelona
3. Atletico Madrid
4. Valencia (if they keep GOALdado and Banega)

- Italy
1. Napoli
2. Juventus
3. Fiorentina


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Got to get some A-League love in this thread too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*Bayern/Real/Juve*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Real wont get a shit with Ancelotti


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Srdjan99 said:


> Real wont get a shit with Ancelotti


Oh dear.

Madrid are set up so well from back to front this season. Can't see anyone but them winning the league.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Watched Dortmund vs. Bayern yesterday and it gave me great hope as a Dortmund fan. For 80 minutes of the game, Bayern had absolutely no chance. Dortmund will be a top contender once again for the new season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Great stuff for Dortmund, will have to watch the game later. I reckon they have every chance of success this season.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bundesliga:
1- Bayern Munich
2- Borussia Dortmund
3- Schalke 04

La Liga:
1- Barcelona
2- Real Madrid
3- Atletico Madrid

Serie A:
1- Juventus
2- Milan
3- Napoli


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bundesliga:
1.Bayern Munich
2.Borussia Dortmund
3.Schalke 04

La Liga:
1.Madrid
2.Barca
3.Atletico Madrid

Serie A:
1.Juventus
2.Milan
3. Napoli


----------



## DiceCult (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

What about tips for the SPL? It really is all up in the air this year, who knows which way the title will go.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

My money's on Ross county.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



T-C said:


> Great stuff for Dortmund, will have to watch the game later. I reckon they have every chance of success this season.


Do, it was awesome to watch. Gundogan was a boss. Made Thiago look like Keith Andrews.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

How about the Nemzeti Bajnokság I?

Can't see anyone but Győri ETO winnig it, and MTK Budapest snatching 2nd


----------



## DiceCult (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Can't beat a bit of Nemzeti Bajnoksag I mate


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Corinthians-Sao Paulo underway.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

BVB
Barca
Juve even though I'm a Milan fan. Hopefully the Honda deal gets done.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I don't see a rival for Juventus this year in Serie A. Honda can't carry a team like Milan, INter is weak and maybe Napoli, but with Benitez I can't see their title chances


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*Spain*
1. Real Madrid
2. Barca
3. Valencia

*Italy*
1. Juventus
2. Napoli
3. Fiorentina
*
Germany*
1. Bayern
2. Dortmund
3. Leverkusen

*England*
1. Chelsea
2. Man City
3. Man Utd

Germany and Italy seem a done deal. Juve more so than Bayern. As usual the Spanish league will come down to Barca and Real with the third spot rotating between teams. It'll be interesting to see the "new" Barca though and I have a feeling they'll be dropping more points this year. England is by far the most interesting of the four big competitions as it's pretty damn open right now.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Subscribe post :giroud


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Here is an intro video in the rivalry of Greece's two biggest clubs. Kinda neat. But I am Greek. :side: Checkout it out anyway. Only 7 minutes.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*La Liga*
Real Madrid
Barca
Atletico
Valencia

*Serie A*
Juve
Milan
Napoli
Fiorentina

*Bundesliga*
Bayern
Dortmund
Schalke
Leverkusen

*Ligue 1*
PSG
Monaco
Marseille
Lyon


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










starting for QPR today :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

:barton

Ugh, can't remember the smiley, but lol @ that


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

QPR losing :arry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

gala give away 2 pens, porto don't score either, eboue wins a pen, melo scores, drogba gets belted by the keeper and the keeper ends up injured. interesting.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Well we got away with that one, credit to Ross County though they were very difficult to break down, 

Key Points



Boeriggter was the best player on the park till he got injured, doesn't look to serious though.



The only position I think is suitable for Ambrose now is Defensive Midfield, guy is an absolute bomb scare at centre back and if Lenny is not willing to play him there then we need to bring in a DM more so for European games.



Izzy looked like his old self today, reliable at the back and a big attacking threat as well.



Ledley looks to have improved, in previous seasons his performances were best descibed as "Quietly Efficient" but today he had more of a presence about him on top of playing well.



Hooper was missed sorely today, there were plenty of times when we needed his poaching ability and maybe that's the type of Striker Lenny needs to be looking for when buying a replacement for him.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Shin splints eh?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Shin splints eh?


Yes Shin Splints, according to Wikipedia (you know that world famous Medical Dictionary) Shin Splints are



> Medial tibial stress syndrome (MTSS), tibial periostitis or shin splints is a common injury that affects athletes who engage in running sports or physical activity. This condition is characterized by pain in the lower part of the leg between the knee and the ankle. MTSS injuries are caused by repeated trauma to the connective muscle tissue surrounding the tibia. Ignoring this injury may result in a more serious condition such as a stress fracture or breakage of the bones.


So there...

But seriously I haven't heard any recent speculation concerning Wilson to Forest from either Scottish media or Media in Nottingham so for us at this stage no news is good news.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bayern/Barca/Juve 

in on thread.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



danny_boy said:


> Yes Shin Splints, according to Wikipedia (you know that world famous Medical Dictionary) Shin Splints are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno if he's told people in town tonight that he's coming back, but there's a LOT of tweeting about it.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

OMG, I loved Liverpool vs Olympiacos, Steven Gerrard's testamonial. 
*Robbie Fowler* and Carra played! Woo.
-
But I really hope The Reds, Liverpool can make it to the UCL. 
I missed those Europian Nights where us Liverpool used to dominate. ;-;
We need to get into the top 4 in the league. Because last season was embarrassing when Everton were higher than us.
- 
And I think winners this season are gonna be:
Bayern/Barca/Juve/Man United ;-;


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bayern/Real/Juventus/PSG/Chelsea

Think Serie A will be interesting this season, Juventus are still the favorites but they won't breeze to the title


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










(Y)


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Rene Meulensteen has been sacked by Anzhi after 16 days. The owner has also apparently transfer listed every player.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Tell me you didn't get a boner:










Juninho <3


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Dortmund/Juve/PSG/Barca


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*Bayern (And they'll do it even dryer than last year/ Real Madrid (IDK I want more EGame breakdowns)/ Napoli (Paparappa the Rafa)*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bayern-Munich/PSG/Juventus/Barcelona


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Rene Meulensteen has been sacked by Anzhi after 16 days. The owner has also apparently transfer listed every player.


*Incredible that people like that can be allowed to run a football club. Pretty disgraceful. Hopefully he comes back to Utd now :argh:*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

everyday that barca don't sign a cb i favour real cuntdrid to win the title.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Maybe even Cuntletico Madrid ositivity


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

St Johnstone out of the Europa Qualifiers on Penalties. Missed the first two and then saved their 3rd & 4th only for one of our strikers to miss.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Sore one. Can't believe you let Paddy Cregg hit one.

Decent effort though, at least you're not Hibs.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Gutted doesn't even begin to describe that. We dominated both the home and away legs and really should have went in 2 or 3 nil at half time tonight. It's not so bad when you go out to a team with real quality like we have in previous years, but to lose to a team that honestly looked like they'd struggle in the SPL, especially after knocking out Rosenborg was a real bitter pill to swallow.

I'm not usually one for sour grapes but they were a real dirty side and one of their 7 booked players really should have been sent off. They were also very ungraceful at the end as a large group of their players goaded our team and fans. Our usually respectable and quiet keeper said it right in the post match interview. "I hope they get hammered in the next round and i hope they get a small crowd so they don't make any money out of it, they showed no grace"8*D. Anyway, i'll stop rambling now as i know there's a good chance no one is even going to read this. Just needed to vent a little.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Season starts tonight!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Can't wait for the new Bundesliga season

Auf Gehts BVB!!!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



SJFC said:


> Gutted doesn't even begin to describe that. We dominated both the home and away legs and really should have went in 2 or 3 nil at half time tonight. It's not so bad when you go out to a team with real quality like we have in previous years, but to lose to a team that honestly looked like they'd struggle in the SPL, especially after knocking out Rosenborg was a real bitter pill to swallow.
> 
> I'm not usually one for sour grapes but they were a real dirty side and one of their 7 booked players really should have been sent off. They were also very ungraceful at the end as a large group of their players goaded our team and fans. Our usually respectable and quiet keeper said it right in the post match interview. "I hope they get hammered in the next round and *i hope they get a small crowd so they don't make any money out of it*, they showed no grace"8*D. Anyway, i'll stop rambling now as i know there's a good chance no one is even going to read this. Just needed to vent a little.


:lol That's quality. He should have just come right out and said 'I hope they cunts go bust'


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bayern already 1-0 up and looking very sharp indeed. Nice little finish from Robben.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Shame it's business as usual for Bayern. Looking far too deadly.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

PSG down 1-0 at the half.

Cavani on the bench, hopefully they put him on next to Ibra.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Gladbach with half a chance of getting something in the second half. They've looked much more threatening since reducing the two goal deficit. Really good game so far. 

Fully expect Cavani to come on in the PSG game. Would be ridiculous if he didn't get on the pitch.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bayern win 3-1. Hopefully BVB can win tomorrow


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

We looked good, bar the mix-up for the OG. Ribery and Robben were both destructive on the wings as were Lahm and Alaba, but Muller and Kroos together, occupying the same spot doesn't add anything to our attack.

The match was a ton of fun. Had everything from goals to own goals to great saves to a penalty and a penalty save. Good start for Guardiola, I guess.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

You look far too vulnerable in defence, imo. If Gladbach weren't heavily affected by those two penalties, they could of gotten back into the game I reckon. Looked very promising after the restart. Should look much better when Martinez is occupying where Schweinsteiger played his game. Much smoother on the ball too. Not that it was rough. Just a testament to Martinez.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Yeah, you can leave if you want now Lewa. :klopp2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Dat dere Dortmund magic. 

FUARRKING amazing.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I prescribed to that BT Sport package for the sole purpose of watching the Dortmund highlights tonight. Hat-trick on debut? Whaaaatevah.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

falcao opened his account for monaco in a 2-0 win over bordeaux. both goals from poor defending really.










the first, riviere the scorer:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Watched the Dortmund/Augsburg highlight. Aubameyang took his goals nicely. Will be a joy to watch Dortmund this season. I'm not one who watches the Bundi often but I'll try to catch it up this season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

First have of Schalke/Hamburg has been entertaining as fuck.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I don't see Guardiolas handwriting in the play of Bayern right now. It was more the individual class of Robben and Ribery and the automated mechanics of the team from last season that secured the win on friday.

Schweinsteiger as a lone defensive midfielder doesn't look right, because he's usually bringing the game to the front, now he's more engaged in the defensive work than in a double six.

Right now, I still feel that the language problem leads to Guardiola not completely reaching the team. It's still enough for most of Bundesliga's team just from pure quality of the squad, but against Leverkusen, Schalke or Dortmund, they will have to be coordinated perfectly. They still have some time to the first really big match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Guardiola speaks German really well. I do agree about the formation tho. Bastian-Martiner combination was near unbreakable last season. No need to meddle with it.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I don't know, what you feel "good german" is, but for example, the press conference before the Gladbach game, showed, that his german is undeniably good for someone who has only learned it for maximum half a year, but to connect with the players and really give insight in his ideas, I don't think it's enough.


----------



## Bob Van Dam (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bundesliga:
1- Bayern Munich
2- Borussia Dortmund
3- Schalke 04

La Liga:
1- Real Madrid
2 - Barcelona
3- Ath Madrid

Serie A:
1- Juventus
2- Roma
3- Milan

Ligue 1:
1- PSG
2- AS Monaco
3- Lyon


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

agreed with all of that ^^^^, except bayern winning the bundesliga, i think Dortmund will win it.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bavarian 4th League. Gotta Support, whenever, whereever, whatever.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Suffocated Frankfurt for 90 mins but only came out with 1 goal. Fine so long as it's enough, but what happens when it isn't enough?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

First game of the season today. 

Time to goat like never before.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

ALEXIS GAOTEZ


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Too easy


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

oh look some jobber spanish team in massive debt is getting buttfucked by barca

exciting. yay


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

2-0

GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

3-0

GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Poor performance, but enough to get 3 points from BVB. Hoffman looked great when he came on


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

4-0 

GOATS GONN GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

5-0

GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> 5-0
> 
> GOAT GONNA GOAT FOR THE GOATS


fixed


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

6-0 

GOATS GONN GOAT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

:jones


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Spoiler:  GOATS


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Fuck am I watching?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

:lmao 6-0 at half time


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

This is what happens when Barca press. 

Something Tito made the team forget last season. 

Still desperately need a defender.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

6-0 at halftime

there is no god.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Did these GOATs lose 7-0 to Bayern last season?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

:lmao La Liga 

6 - 0 at halftime? :jones


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I see the phrase going in dry a lot on this forum. I think it's finally appropriate here.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

if i was a levante player, i just wouldnt bother going out for the 2nd half. beating the traffic sounds like the best idea right now. maybe go home and cash in my welfare check or something

hell i wonder sometimes why some of these teams even bother showing up


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

just seen this stat



> Lionel Messi's salary, this one season, is more than Levante UD have spent on transfers in the last ten years.



according to Pique the tv money distribution system is better in spain than england ique2


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*I absolutely love Barcelona, always come along to cheer me up when Arsenal are dire.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Monaco demolished Montpellier 4-1. Montpellier obviously need THE GOAT :giroud back.

Hope PSG go in dry against Ajaccio in an hour or so.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

lewandowski scored an own goal today almost costing BVB the match

DOUBLE AGENT ROBERT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



united_07 said:


> just seen this stat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing Pique says should ever be quoted.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

La Liga is a disgrace.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Neymar :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

7-0 

GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*Levante were in the Europa last season.....

Would be lovely if that Cesc turned up more. Sublime to watch. Probably back on the bench on Wednesday when Iniesta comes back in though. Unless Pedro or Alexis drops out for him.

Looking forward to seeing the new look Madrid now.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

OCHOA. PEDRETTINHOOOOO cooking Sirigu with a great goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LMAO MADRID


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Benzema's hair is disgusting


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LMAOOOOOOOOO

Benzema is TERRIBLE

EDIT. FUCKING LOOOOOOL BENZEMA


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Ibra is WOATing so hard today.

Fucking Jallet is so shit. Ici c'est Paris :lmao


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










loliga


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

That is just appalling.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Hamada said:


> Ibra is WOATing so hard today.
> 
> Fucking Jallet is so shit. Ici c'est Paris :lmao


He's no longer the main man. 

His effort will fall exponentially.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



haribo said:


> loliga


was that goal actually counted?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

fpalm


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I think we scored a goal kind of like that against Hull City a few seasons ago. 

Michael Turner WOATed that day.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> He's no longer the main man.
> 
> His effort will fall exponentially.


Ibra was showed up by CAVANI. :mark:

Zlatan just missed a chance a fucking Championship striker would have buried. :lmao

Ochoa is GOATing it today. Doing a Begovic.

PSG 34 shots on goal, Ajaccio 1. bama


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Just seen Madrid's result. Didn't watch the game. LoLiga nearly ended in the opening day if it wasn't for Isco's late winner :brodgers


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

ISCO.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Hopefully Madrid keep up the poor displays and we can have La Liga wrapped up by September like last season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



haribo said:


> loliga


Fuck :lmao. Looks like something I would do on Fifa. embarrassing stuff.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Ancelotti knows that Diego López is a better goalkeeper and team player than Iker. I hope he has the guts like Mou had to keep that bastard benched. 
Also La Liga is gonna suck this year more than ever. All the squads minus Barça and Madrid has lower their level due to lack of money and unfair allocation of TV rights.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Better keeper? What a load of shit. I'm fairly sure keepers being selfish/not team players is completely irrelevant too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Spanish Lariato said:


> Ancelotti knows that Diego López is a better goalkeeper and team player than Iker. I hope he has the guts like Mou had to keep that bastard benched.
> Also La Liga is gonna suck this year more than ever. All the squads minus Barça and Madrid has lower their level due to lack of money and unfair allocation of TV rights.


Not to mention the likes of Malaga, Athletico and Valencia sold their best players. Gonna be crazy.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



CGS said:


> Not to mention the likes of Malaga, Athletico and Valencia sold their best players. Gonna be crazy.


Yep, you can not name a big or moderate football star in a LFP team not named Barcelona or Madrid.


Vader said:


> Better keeper? What a load of shit. I'm fairly sure keepers being selfish/not team players is completely irrelevant too.


Casillas is in his downfall. He never was a technical GK and relayed mostly on his reflex. Once that those has disappeared he in nowhere near a top goalkeeper. He is lazy as hell, not being able to improve one bit in set pieces. He can't catch a ball in a corner to save his life. Also last season even his friends acknowledged that he wasn't training. Moreover you have to add to the mix that he leaks locker room info to his media's friends. Completely unprofessional.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

yeah im wondering why casillas didnt play today

isnt that one of the reasons everyone thinks Jose lost the plot?


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



JOAL.COM said:


> yeah im wondering why casillas didnt play today
> 
> isnt that one of the reasons everyone thinks Jose lost the plot?


Yes, that's mostly the reason why Mou left. Casillas has strong ties with the Spanish media who orchestated a campaign of discredit to have Iker in the lineup. They even used xenophobia incriminating every portuguese player in the team. This generated a rarefied athmosphere even so that the opposition to Mourinho consisted only of a few players. As Xabi Alonso said this week, Mou respected those who are willing to work.
Diego played today because he deserve it. He was superb last season and he provides the security that we lacked in the last years. Also Casillas comes from playing a bad tournament with Spain showing that he is done at this level.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

How good was Cesc Fabregas today? 

An absolutely stunning performance. The guy has been incredible recently. In your dreams United, in your dreams. Have to give Martino credit, both Sanchez and Cesc looked incredible recently. 

Also, La Liga produces more talent than any other league in the world. It will keep coming.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I'll be happy if Cesc shows that he IS the best midfield player not named Xavi, Iniesta, and Pirlo this season--as he did at Arsenal.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Spanish Lariato said:


> Yes, that's mostly the reason why Mou left. Casillas has strong ties with the Spanish media who orchestated a campaign of discredit to have Iker in the lineup. They even used xenophobia incriminating every portuguese player in the team. This generated a rarefied athmosphere even so that the opposition to Mourinho consisted only of a few players. As Xabi Alonso said this week, Mou respected those who are willing to work.
> Diego played today because he deserve it. He was superb last season and he provides the security that we lacked in the last years. Also Casillas comes from playing a bad tournament with Spain showing that he is done at this level.


So what you are saying is, Casillas is the Triple H of Real Madrid? :HHH2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

^ It's all about the game and how ya play it!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Casual 4-0 win over Lazio in the supercoppa. Tevez scored which was nice.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Razor King said:


> ^ It's all about the game and how ya play it!


ALL ABOUT THA IKER.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

lolceltic


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LOL indeed.

What a bunch of fucking jobbers.....











....and Celtic are even bigger jobbers by losing to them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

how can a team with samaras lose this game?


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Good result for Borat's XI


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Jesus fucking christ stick a fucking spanner up my fucking arse and shove a Samurai sword down my fucking Urethra we were fucking shite this afternoon

Lenny has to take the blame for the loss tonight, no idea why he still thinks it's a good idea to play Samaras on his own up front when he has proven in the past season he has more effective playing playing on the left wing while up front on his he's about as effective as trying to give a woman an orgasm by making her watch the Wednesday night Lottery and not only did he start Samaras on his own but he kept him there for 82 fucking minutes till eventually bringing on an actual striker, unfortunately he brought on the wrong striker, instead of bringing on the only striker who's come close to looking impressive this season he brings on a player who's had very little competitive game time since coming here.

Also why in such an important game did he go for a centre back pairing that have both never played together before one of whom has only played 13 minutes of competitive football this season, Sammy should been playing on the left wing while Mulgrew should of been paired with bombscare Ambrose at the back. 

Credit to Karagandy though, they wanted more and I know now my next holiday is to Kazakhstan, some of those Kazakh chicks were just mighty fine.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Oh dear. Did BITW Champions League GOAT Samaras not score?!:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Not going well for wigan so far in the champ.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Not that suprised by the result considering we have lost the spine of out team and 3 of our top 5 players in the past couple of week. Adding to that nearly 10 hours of flying to get there.

Mouyokolo and van Dijk were terrible (I dont think the manager gets the blame for them not being able to deal with 2v1 situations) and James Forrest has really stagnated, he is becoming a Gregg Wylde V2.
Ledley and Izzy are the only players that didnt embarrass themselves.

I am still confident we will get through, I dont think the Kazakhstani players will be able to deal with the long flight and the atmosphere that they will hopefully face.

Would be even more confident if we could get Finnbogason in by then though.





Kiz said:


> how can a team with samaras lose this game?





Nige™ said:


> Oh dear. Did BITW Champions League GOAT Samaras not score?!:lmao


You guys are obsesed with the Greek Ghod.

But yea we lost and he did not score, but that was only because he was playing as a striker.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

David Villa going to rip our poverty defense to shreds today. :jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Messi gonna sweep all before him this year, culminating in the World Cup.

Hat-trick incoming. :messi


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Visca Barca


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

These Barca kits ep


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Villa 

:jose


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

VILLA

LOL at Diego Costa flopping down and getting pissed for no call.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Oh lawd, what a goal. :villa

No Villa smiley? :kobe


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

We look like utter shit. 

David Villa has been monstrous.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Is this the first time Ath Madrid have ever had a shirt sponser?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Has Villa goal? :lmao #joiningintheimmaturenonsense


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Moar goals from Villa pweaze. Piss on those wounds.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

#saveusneymar 

We're getting killed.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



kingfunkel said:


> Is this the first time Ath Madrid have ever had a shirt sponser?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


No. It isn't the first time. I remember them having a shirt sponsor few seasons ago. One 'Spanglish' or something along those lines when Torres was there.

Seeing Villa score against Barca is amazing. Hopefully he scores more :messi

Alba is the player that I hate the most in world football right now. Cunt.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

: Unnecessary yellow by Juanfran there (maybe a dive though). Could get his second from Neymar in the second half.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Athleti's in a pickle with both fullbacks getting booked. Barca's not done anything of note, and they've been awfully shady at the back. Great finish from Villa, obviously.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










:jose 

I miss him so much.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Villa. :mark:

Why is Neymar on the bench again? :kobe


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Donnacha said:


> Oh lawd, what a goal. :villa
> 
> No Villa smiley? :kobe


:benteke :gabby








oh i see

99% sure we used to have one.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

This game reminds of Barça-Milan. Domination of the ball, but looked like they couldn't find a way to infiltrate defense in the final third.

Neymar had surgery, he hadnt fully recovered yet


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Abk&#153;;22907025 said:


> No. It isn't the first time. I remember them having a shirt sponsor few seasons ago. One 'Spanglish' or something along those lines when Torres was there.


Yeah after I posted it I remembered a picture of Aguero wearing a KIA sponsored shirt



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Messi injured.

It's one of those days.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I'd love seeing Neymar playing the false 9 role instead of Cesc since Messi is out. Did it brilliantly for Brazil. But that won't happen....


----------



## Makaveli7 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bundesliga : Bayern
La Liga : Barcelona (i hope Real Madrid but small chances)
Serie A: Juventus
France: AS Monaco


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I just can't enjoy Diego Costa at all. He seems out of his league in this game.

Neymar's coming.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

GOATMAR


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

NEYYYYGOOOOOOOAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

OUR SAVIOUR


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

What a cross and finish. Good God.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*






For Neymar.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

NEYMAR


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

SEXMAR scored? :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

That was our first attempt on goal and Neymar's first touch. 

GOAT


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

We're in the driving seat now, nothing silly. Keep possession, patient build up play, make them come to us...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

FUCK ME

Cesc and Sanchez seem to have lost all confidence in front of goal ALREADY. They were the best in the pre-season.

FUCCCCCKKKKKK


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Oliver Torres, a future Barca player  maybe he can help us out.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Good result for how terrible we played. 

At least Tata managed to bring the team to life in the second half, something Tito severely lacked the ability to do.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I think in the long run this season, a tricky and difficult game like this will bode well for us. It was a tough game in a hostile environment and its good for Tata to see what needs to be worked on while its still early in the season. We still have the dilemma of dealin with parked buses after Athleti scored and started defending deep with 2 banks of four.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Well looks like Messi is going to be out for a few games at least.

NeyGOAT will have to take Messi's spot. 

Hope Real SHITdrid sign Gary Bale so NeyGOAT can outshine both Gary and Cristiano.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> How good was Cesc Fabregas today?


Not good enough to start the next game.

SAVE YOURSELF CESC 

:moyes2

David Villa was a beast last night. Was so fucking wasted at Barcelona, one of the best #9's I've ever seen at his peak.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*Same old issues for Barca. Struggling to break down a well organised defence and looking atrocious at the back, especially on the counter. Villa goal was a beauty.*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Not a good start to the season for Milan. Hopefully they will make up this game with a good 2nd leg vs. PSV.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

3 players sent off in Schalke-Hannover game. 3 players sent off in the Hoffenheim-Freiburg game & a player sent off in the Mainz-Wolfsburg game.

Lethal lot in the Bundesliga


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Forza Milan ique2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Luca Toni.

Love seeing the classic celebration. Do you understand now?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



nazzac said:


> 3 players sent off in Schalke-Hannover game. 3 players sent off in the Hoffenheim-Freiburg game & a player sent off in the Mainz-Wolfsburg game.
> 
> Lethal lot in the Bundesliga


Someone must be winning some bets on red cards serie A style if you know what i'm saying.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Mikey Damage said:


> Luca Toni.
> 
> Love seeing the classic celebration. Do you understand now?


Makes two of us bro, remember imitating his celebration in the schoolyard like 9-10 years ago. Holy fuck, time flies.

Also, BAYERN.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Glad Dortmund won on Friday. But man, they had so many chances and only scored once. Could've beat them 4:0. Also very nice to see that Mkhitaryan is slowly finding his spot in the team.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Miki doesn't fit all that well imo. Dortmund have been best with Aubemayang-Reus-Kuba behind Lewa imo.

Also, Robben with dat right foot finish.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Miki has been injured & missed the most important game of BVB's pre season. I think it's too early to judge how well he'll do at BVB. If he's not performing after 10 games or so, then there will be cause for concern


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Yeah, didn't say he won't fit, only that he hasn't yet.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Lol Szalai


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Good to see our main challengers already dropping 3 points in the Serie A. 

Tevez opening his account after good plays from Vidal and Pogba.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Didn't realize Fiorentina dropped points.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Mr. Lawls said:


> Good to see our main challengers already dropping 3 points in the Serie A.
> 
> Tevez opening his account after good plays from Vidal and Pogba.


Reckon you're underestimating Napoli and particularly Fiorentina slightly there.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Malaga security is prohibiting Barça supporters to bring Catalan independentist flags.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I REALLY wish football was more popular here in the States.

I can barely even watch any Liga or Serie A games here, I gotta stream them all online.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*Barca and the Madrid's winning games within 30 minutes is gonna very boring very quick for another season. Hopefully Malaga can test Barca later but I think it's more dependent on how much Barca let them.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

La Liga is exciting when you look below Barca & Real. Always a good fight for the CL places


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Willy making another mistake, doesn't look like he will be able to carry on from last seasons great form.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Benfica narrowly beat out Gil Vicente today. Won 2-1, both goals scored after 90th minute with back to back goals after the kick off lol






Markovic and Lima both saved Jorge Jesus' ass today


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Clean sheet at an away game.

Might as well hand us the Treble at this moment.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Without Messi either.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Like A Boss said:


> I REALLY wish football was more popular here in the States.
> 
> I can barely even watch any Liga or Serie A games here, I gotta stream them all online.


Be happy you got Altidore, Howard, Guzan, Jones, Bradley, Donovan and the GOAT skipper. That's a stacked team right there.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*Good result but didn't think Barca looked great. Lack of chances created without Messi and that back is getting torn to shreds again when they face a good attack. Cesc looked quality again though. Credit Moyes for that. Getting dat motivation back up. You're welcome Barca.

Rayo somehow managed to be worse than Levante last week. Somehow. Must have been contageous judging by Villa's miss :wilkins*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Can Perquis last more than half a second without getting injured? It's like he's made of glass


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

EGame will be happy to know that CUNThaigo AlCUNTara is out for 7 weeks with an injured ankle. I just really wanted to type his name like that :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Joel said:


> EGame will be happy to know that CUNThaigo AlCUNTara is out for 7 weeks with an injured ankle. I just really wanted to type his name like that :brodgers


Was looking forward to him playing against chelsea in the super cup which should be a brilliant game.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Well I just hope we don't get raped this year. Falcao went balls deep in us last year. Apparently CL winners win the odd years and EL winners win the even years. So history is against us again.

welostthehistroy.gif


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Would you expect willian to feature in that game? unlikely he'll play against us.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

He has to have a work permit hearing on Wednesday, so he's still not officially a Chelsea player yet, so has no chance to play tomorrow... well today.

I don't see him playing vs Bayern. Probably won't see him until a few weeks actually.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Alba begs to get a red card in every god damn match he's in. Fucker.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Samaras > Neymar


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

RED CARD FINALLY. I'm surprised this didn't happen sooner, there should be like 2 or 3 red cards in this match already.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

UEAFALONA


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Atletico disgracing themselves.

Would be a shame if those rumours of Mata joining those scumbags on loan are true, while he turns down the Fair Play League runners up.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Seriously other than Alba being a complete fuckwad, Atletico Madrid have been nothing but Pepes.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LOLMESSIPENALTY


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Oh for fuck sake Messi.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Alves confirmed in need of a backbone. Needs to stop letting people walk all over him.

Pelanty!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

MORE RED.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Spanish football is just a disgrace. #playacting


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

DAT HUGGER. I'm going to be expecting gifs.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Chelsea goalkeepers are Messi's kryptonite.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Messi be bullying?? Haha I liked what he was supposed to of said to Alexis "You're so bad, how could you cost so much"


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Milan sold Boateng and going for Honda immediately, also rumors for Kaka as well.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Benfica vs Sporting half time Sportings winning 1-0 by an offside goal in the 10th minute


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Triffic game between Juventus and Lazio :arry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Ray Hudson :mark:

MAGISTERIAL COMMENTATING


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Game over 1-1, Markovic tied it with a beautiful run, very Messi like


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Donnacha said:


> Ray Hudson :mark:
> 
> MAGISTERIAL COMMENTATING


Which game as he commentating on? Which channel as well?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Juve/Lazio. Bein Sport


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

That was a good win by juventus, good start to the season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Stinger Fan said:


>


superb run, but the defenders should be taken out back and shot


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Casillas benched yet again. Blame :jose, yeah. There must be something going on in the Madrid dressing room. They need to sort out whatever differences they have.

Isco is damn good. Not sure why Ozil isn't playing though. Probably something to do with his substitution last week. Seems he has attitude problems. A player of his calibre should be starting.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

lopez hasn't exactly done anything to be dropped, same with isco.

or carlo just prefers them


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



JOAL.COM said:


> superb run, but the defenders should be taken out back and shot


He had beaten them a couple times before that goal as well with similar run. He had their number since he came on at half time.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Juve were in God Mode last night. How many shots did Lazio have on goal the whole game, btw? I stopped counting at six hundred and twelve. I don't think Buffon held a single one of them, either. Remember that time we were apparently trying to sign Paul Pogba? For £20 million?




























ac


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Forza Milan, Forza Crudeli.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Shame what's happened to Valencia in recent years but after their treatment of Unai Emery I don't care for them!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Messi. Neymar. Ray Hudson.

:moyes1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I can't watch Barca games without Ray Hudson. 

THE GOAT COMMENTATOR.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

BIG MESSI


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

On recent form I think Xavi shouldn't be in the XI! Think that position belongs to Cesc and he's showing why, Barca play so much faster without him


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

TEHE GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

GOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLLLL MESSSIIIIIIGGGOOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

MESSSIIIII GOOOOOAAAAAATTTTT

NEEEEYYYYYYMAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR FUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKCKCKKCKCKKCKCKC

HATRICK IN 40 MIN. 

GOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTSSSSS GONNA GOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Just far too GOAT :messi


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Old man postiga :bron4


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

FUARK THAT GOAL BY POSTIGA. 

INCREDIBLE.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

POSTIGOAT

OH MY..........


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

FUCK THIS CANT BE HAPPENING


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Looks like this game alone could have more goals than the entire Premier League this weekend.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I'M SO FUCKING MAD I WANT TO SCREAM.

I NEVER WANT TO SEE PIQUE WEARING A BARCA SHIRT AGAIN. AN ABSOLUTE FUCKING DISGRACE. FUCKING CUNT SHOULD BE PLAYING FOR QPR. 

FUCK OFF.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Ruckus said:


> Looks like this game alone could have more goals than the entire Premier League this weekend.


Well it's already had more goals then the 3 games in today's EPL matches


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Jona Dos Santos warming up, hopefully he'll get a nice run out!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

We're not going to win this. 

I can just feel it. FCK.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Thought my heart was going to explode during that match. 

Fuck the entire defense needs to be replaced.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



kingfunkel said:


> Shame what's happened to Valencia in recent years but after their treatment of Unai Emery I don't care for them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


What happend with him? I was surprised to see him leave at time but I didn't know the reason behind it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Thought my heart was going to explode during that match.
> 
> Fuck the entire defense needs to be replaced.


We'll swap you rio and buttner for cesc and sergi roberto? :moyes2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

staggering that barca aren't going to sign a single cb. even someone like rami would be better than what they have now


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Gareth Bale : "For me, Cristiano Ronaldo is the best player in the world," Bale told the press. 
"I don't need to help Ronaldo to be the best in the world - he has already shown it."

Neymar said : "..Barça are more than a Club and a great team and I want to help Messi to continue to be the best player in the world," Barcelona official site quoted the Brazilian star as saying.

Gareth Bale kissed Madrid's logo, Neymar didn't..

No comments.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Haven't barca been chasing thiago silva for years and were they not linked to marquinhos this window along with david luiz?

They should throw a big bid at agger or kos :arry


----------



## AG. (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Ozil moving to Arsenal. Definitely not a good move for Real.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










Can't wait for classico


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Neymar. Part Smurf.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Kiz said:


> staggering that barca aren't going to sign a single cb. even someone like rami would be better than what they have now


The way Barcelona are protected, they could play with no goalie and still win la liga.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

just seen a headline from the Times that Barcelona didnt pay Abidal while he was ill

MORE THAN A CLUB


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

amusing to see the times doesn't understand the concept of insurance then.


----------



## lastofus (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Real Madrid closed the 2012/13 fiscal year with a turnover of 520.9 million Euros, i.e. 1.3% more than in the previous period, thus becoming the only sports entity in the world in far surpassing the 500 million Euros revenue barrier for the second consecutive year.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Lol awesome


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



AG. said:


> Ozil moving to Arsenal. Definitely not a good move for Real.


This. Building chemistry amongst a core >>>>>> Recycling world class individual talent. Until they fork out serious cash for some new defenders instead of constantly focusing on attacking quality I don't see them winning the big one. 

On the other hand am I exicited to see Action Man and Bale in the starting line up together - hell yeah, that's going to be nearly as immense as watching Robbery in action.


----------



## ero_eurodancer (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

26th of October , El Clasico! Woohoo!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

PSG 2, Bordeaux 0. And Cavani was on the fucking bench. bama #BelieveintheBigNosedCunt


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I know Italian clubs love loans, but this is a bit extreme...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parma_F.C.#Out_on_loan


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



ero_eurodancer said:


> 26th of October , El Clasico! Woohoo!


El Clasico or El Violence? Because all they seem to do right now is fight, dive and whatnot to win. El Clasico isn't as exciting as it once was. Maybe it would be great with new management in both teams who knows but I'm not raising my hopes up just yet.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Ruckus said:


> I know Italian clubs love loans, but this is a bit extreme...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parma_F.C.#Out_on_loan


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Beyond nervous for T'Clasico or T'hotpot Derby, whatever you want to call it. #34Years


----------



## lastofus (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

rumors in Spain is that Bale is going to debut as a left back tonight in the game at Villarreal. bama



Abk™;23908009 said:


> El Clasico or El Violence? Because all they seem to do right now is fight, dive and whatnot to win. El Clasico isn't as exciting as it once was. Maybe it would be great with new management in both teams who knows but I'm not raising my hopes up just yet.


Ronaldo and Messi are nothing more than record machines. Long are the days of players like the real Ronaldo, Figo, Zidane, Roberto Carlos, etc. who played with passion and not interested in setting some shit record. Also, Ronaldinho being applauded at Bernabeu for simply destroying Real was amazing to watch.

Ronaldinho > Messi and it's not even close. It was a joy every time to watch him and his passion for football. His dribblings were amazing, he made the game more awesome with his skills.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Good result, decent show, considering we're playing with a makeshift midfield.

Still not running at full power, which we should've been by now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Time to GOAT.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Holy shit Dortmund.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Dortmund in rape mode over dere on BT Sport. 2-2 to 5-2 in 10 minutes

6-2 LEWA


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Holy fucking UEFALONA.

No seriously. Holy fuck!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

That's one of the more ridiculous disallowed goals that I've seen. Barca get away with it again.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Goal disallowed just because, reasons.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

This is bullshit. Fuck you Platini.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



> sportingintelligence ‏@sportingintel 7m
> Real Madrid's starting XI v Villarreal tonight cost €387m (£324m), making it the most expensive starting XI in history for a club or country


Bale starts


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

MESSI

he's 'bout that life


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LOLBARCA


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Haha Barca's defending is beyond a joke.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

They can have Vermaelen for Cesc.

Barca defense aint bout that life.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Fuuuuck


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Oh fuck off :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

HOLY SHIT

WOWOWOWOW.

edit: Fergie time goal. Ouch, that sucks for Sevilla.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Messi is just too good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

That boy ain't fair.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

TOP OF THE WORLD BABBBBYYYYYY, WE ON TOP OF THE WORRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLDDDDD


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

BALE TIME


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Time for the GOAT wingers to GOAT


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Didn't realise Villareal sold Rossi

A Rossi-Gomez strike partnership at Fiorentina? :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

What happened to Iker at Madrid?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bale and Ronaldo appeared to make the exact same run on that last attack :terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Madrid really getting exposed at the back



McFly said:


> What happened to Iker at Madrid?


Didn't he fall out Jose so Lopez effectively became the #1? Guess Lopez really stepped up after


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LMAO @ ***** Bale. 

He fits right in to his **** team full of ******* with terrible haircuts.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

That moment when you realise that Bale and Ronaldo play for the same team and both are stood over the ball to take a free kick.

Banderas.gif

And that moment when you realise that Cani is better than both of them combined.

:woy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

1-0 

VILLAREAL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LMAO REAL FAGDRID


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

REALOL MADRID

Said before they were getting exposed way to much at the back And now its cost them


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Wow, Villarreal are so up for this game. Madrid being humbled so far.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LMAO at the defense.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LOL @ fucking Madrid getting spanked. 

Strong fucking team, joke of a club, joke of a team, joke of a manager,.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

This fucking defending from Madrid alongside this fucking attacking from Villarreal


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Villareal goating like it's 2007 again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Leave Carlo alone, EGame. He's one of the remaining gentlemen in football.

Diego Lopez is immense. Good night, Casillas.

Time for £86.5m to prove his worth.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

85 million pounds eh?

instead of spending that money on defence we need, lets spend it on buying a player identical to the one we already have, whos one of the best on earth










this big. this is how big bale's dick would be. if we made it a million times bigger


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

We're Madrid really gonna let coentraeo go on loan? Like for real real?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LMAO Ronaldo


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










:mark::mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Srdjan99 said:


> :mark::mark:


The holy trinity of our team this season. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

BALE


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bale on debut haha. It begins.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

£85M MAN SCORES


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LOL Monkey Boy on target. 

hideous.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bale stealing Ronaldo's tap ins


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> LOL Monkey Boy on target.
> 
> hideous.


The level of butthurt is strong in this one.

Good for his confidence to get a goal here. Nice finish as well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Ronaldo was celebrating but inside he was like enaldo "Go away Gareth"


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> LMAO @ ***** Bale.
> 
> He fits right in to his **** team full of ******* with terrible haircuts.


fpalm, didnt think Egame could get anymore immature, but he digs deep and manages to do it


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Ronaldo starting to shoot from long range. Yep, he mad.

enaldo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

People still take EGame's post seriously? I thought his whole gimmick was an over the top troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

i assumed his gimmick was that he was an escaped mental patient with dementia


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



punx06 said:


> The level of butthurt is strong in this one.
> 
> Good for his confidence to get a goal here. Nice finish as well.


#topoftheworldbaby



united_07 said:


> fpalm, didnt think Egame could get anymore immature, but he digs deep and manages to do it


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Fuck it, I'm with Egame.

Fucking chimpy twat and his gimpy celebration.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

EGame serves his purpose, just fine.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

<3 <3 <3 *

copyrighted, gareth bale


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fuck it, I'm with Egame.
> 
> Fucking chimpy twat and his gimpy celebration.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

EA tweet out a video within seconds of Bale scoring, of how to do the heart celebration in the new Fifa


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Well, with that price, I guess he needs to average a goal a game , or thereabouts.

So far so good. :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



SJFC said:


>


Hideous.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

y'all just jelly of EGames GOATness. Rest of you are WOAT


I've always had a soft spot for Villareal. Fuck off Bale.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



united_07 said:


> EA tweet out a video within seconds of Bale scoring, of how to do the heart celebration in the new Fifa


1) be a fucking ****

2) pay bale money

3) ????

4) do celebration


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



ReDREDD said:


> 1) be a fucking ****
> 
> 2) pay bale money
> 
> ...


Pay EA money :blatter


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I like Bale as a player, but that celebration is annoying as fuck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

:gabby Shep

But first apologise for threatening bodily harm on me in that rep. WOAT Mod.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Just another 7 goals from Bale in the 2nd half will be enough to prove he's worth his price tag.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

its a fucking retarded celebration though

seriously, a heart? what teh fuck is this high school glee twilight ***** bullshit

this is the GOAT celebration


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










Haters gon hate


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



CGS said:


> Haters gon hate


Even his teammates don't give a shit LOL.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bad enough when I go to a festival and see thousands of teenagers doing that same symbol throughout the whole fucking set. Not sure what's worse, the symbol itself or the fact that Bale has trademarked it.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

this is the GOAT celebration












Donnacha said:


> :gabby Shep
> 
> But first apologise for threatening bodily harm on me in that rep. WOAT Mod.


How about you man the fuck up and stop being a bitch? :hendo


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Dabizas what a lunatic










>>

Shep since you're here I had to post this






literally one of the first things that came up when i searched his name


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Even his teammates don't give a shit LOL.












:banderas :gabby


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










Better than that heart celebration


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Shepard said:


> How about you man the fuck up and stop being a bitch? :hendo


:wilkins


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










His goal was Barca's 3500'th goal in La Liga on home ground .


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

There's other celebrations that are annoying (Sturridge's dance) but I can live with it. Bale takes the biscuit though, I hate it because it's so obviously pushing _brand Bale_.

Even when he scored, he had to make sure to do a quick turn to the cameras and do it. He's a fucking twat.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*Guyan's the best poster in this section. Just want to put that out there.

Also LOL @ the idea of defending in La Liga. Almost as taboo as Neymar not giving the ball to Messi once he picks it up. NOT TO BE DONE AT ALL COSTS INCLUDING WINNING A GAME OF FOOTBALL.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Sturridge dance is annoying? What? :kolo2










What's not to love :sturridge

Edit

How on earth did he miss that


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

OH MY FUCKING GOD What a play that was. 

Costa you WOAT for missing that.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Pffff...how can someone miss that chance ? 

Madrid will trash them.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



CGS said:


> Sturridge dance is annoying? What? :kolo2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Annoying but you can tell he's just having a laugh. Bale though....ugh.

Benzema, sort that hair out.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Green Light said:


> Dabizas what a lunatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the bastard ruined PATRICK MBOMAs debut.


But then he's a DoF over in Greece and sold us Mavrias in the summer so we're cool.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Srdjan99 said:


>


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










#FreeIker


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Donnacha said:


> :wilkins


Tough love brah. Trying to help you make that step beyond GLOBAL. I couldn't dislike a fellow HENDOMANIAC BROTHER


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

After see



Boring this, anytime somebody wins the ball it's a freekick.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

RONALDOOO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Lucky as fuck goal.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

What a skill and pass from Isco that was


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

GWAN GIO SON.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

GOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLLLL

GOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Game on motherfuckers


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I like this score


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Shepard said:


> Tough love brah. Trying to help you make that step beyond GLOBAL. I couldn't dislike a fellow HENDOMANIAC BROTHER


I'm more an arm around the shoulder type of guy, but thank you. I will learn from this lesson and use it to improve my modship over on HF. :hesk2


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Mardid's defending :lmao

This Villarreal side are really something. Hope they have a good season after bouncing back from all their recent troubles.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

DAT Cani lad ain't half bad


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Should be like 5-2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

aye he's cani like



(i had to. hes brilliant though. so happy they kept him when they went down)


why have i never seen pepe with hair :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

rip defending


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Commentator: "..Isco... Why didn't Barcelona pick him up?"

Because Rosell and his cronies are clueless.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> He fits right in to his **** team full of ******* with terrible haircuts.


So you're confessing Neymar joined the wrong team? :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

FUCK YOU DIEGO LOPEZ YOU TALENT SHIT.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

A shitty dive there from Di Maria


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Isco will score a late goal again. That kid is just too good.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Is Casillas going to cry to the media about Ancelotti now?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*#TOPOFTHEWORLDBABY 

#WEONTOPOFTHEWORLD*


----------



## lastofus (Sep 6, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Uefalona stole another victory tonight. Uefalona gonna Uefalona no matter what!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



lastofus said:


> Uefalona stole another victory tonight. Uefalona gonna Uefalona no matter what!





EGame said:


> *#TOPOFTHEWORLDBABY
> 
> #WEONTOPOFTHEWORLD*


.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

So being top of a two team league constitutes being top of the world now does it? :banderas


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Thought Bale looked a little lost/out of place tonight. Nice tap-in, but Isco deserves credit for the set-up. Starting to think Isco may have been the signing of the season across all of Europe, in fact. Knew he would be great, having seen him at Malaga plenty of times, but he's settled in so well.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



punx06 said:


> So being top of a two team league constitutes being top of the world now does it? :banderas


I'd take it tbh :hesk2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



punx06 said:


> So being top of a two team league constitutes being top of the world now does it? :banderas


Supports: Arsenal and BVB.

Good luck with your plastic bandwagoning goals in 2014, WOAT.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



God™ said:


> Is Casillas going to cry to the media about Ancelotti now?


He'd find a way to blame :jose

Same thing I was wondering when I saw him on the bench. Diego Lopez has justified his selection since he got the nod last season. You had players like Ramos, Pepe, Xavi, Iniesta etc bitching week in week out on Casillas' situation last season. Funny how the Madrid players are quiet this term.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Supports: Arsenal and BVB.
> 
> Good luck with your plastic bandwagoning goals in 2014, WOAT.


:drake1

If I wanted to jump on a bandwagon, I'd be one of these English Barca 'fans' who came out of the woodwork around 2008. I highly suspect you may be one of them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



punx06 said:


> :drake1
> 
> If I wanted to jump on a bandwagon, I'd be one of these English Barca 'fans' who came out of the woodwork around 2008. I highly suspect you may be one of them.


Jakes on you, I'm not even English, you STUPID IDIOT. 

If you wanted to jump on a bandwagon, you'd be one of those English BVB 'fans' who came out of the woodwork in 2012. 

Oh wait that's exactly what you are. lolll.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

That Neymar lad is pretty awesome.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*Madrid and Barca are doing shit in Europe this season. Defending is absolutely taboo. It's hilarious how Real have spent so much on their midfield and yet have glaring weaknesses at wing backs, depth at CB and up front. Benzema and Morata as their strikers? :drake1 I think Morata will be great for them but Benzema as their only established striker? Looooooooooool. Can't remember the last time he really took a game where Madrid were struggling and turned it around for them. Probs would have lost by 2 or more if it wasn't for Lopez. Bale scored. Literally did fuck all. Isco will be a much better signing for them without taking price into context.

Barca's defending off Sevilla's 2nd :ksi2 Huge slice of luck with the dissalowed goal and then the ending. Someone urgently needs to tell Neymar he doesn't need to pass to Messi everytime after he beats his man. Needs to be more shelfish and then they'll be in business. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

He wants to help Messi be the best


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Good guy Neymar.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satell...newal_of_Cristiano_Ronaldo’s_contract.htm?w=2

Cristiano renews till 2018. :cheer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Ronaldo signs an extension for 5 more years. 

Congrats United fans, now you can continue to support Real Madrid for 5 more years while your club continues to fall into the abyss.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

But seriously Ronaldo has dun goof'd. 

I mean there is no way he will stay for another 5 years. Does he really want to be there once Messi hits his prime and Ronnie is just an old man? Also in that time it's likely that Neymar will even surpass him. 

Should have left when you had that chance, punk.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

EGame's hate for Madrid is hysterical.

Though it's yet to be seen, I think Ronaldo's goal scoring record would take a slight dip seeing as there's no Ozil, with Di Maria benched, while the likes of Bale want to impress on their own as well. Isco should be 'his new Ozil', but I don't see him providing as much for Ronaldo as Ozil did. He has an eye for goal too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

You don't need to have a high goal scoring record to be the best (see Ribery).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

or see gareth barry


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Silverthorn said:


> You don't need to have a high goal scoring record to be the best (see Ribery).


Tell that to Ronaldo. Tbh, I think we've got to the stage where goal ratio is what defines Ronaldo. 203 in 203 is incredible. And I think people will look at that more than anything for the rest of his Madrid career.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Bryan D. said:


>


*What you don't see is him turning back to give the ball to Messi who's being marked by 3 players.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Silverthorn said:


> You don't need to have a high goal scoring record *to be the best* (see Ribery).


Didn't talk about being the best. Just talked about his goal scoring record.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Tévez (to Llorente): "Maybe playing Basket you're good, but I have never had a worse attacking partner."

ouch


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*






Fuck your tiki-taka.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

true story


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

apparently moratti has sold inter to an indonesian millionaire. his dad is a billionaire or something.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

EGame is the greatest poster I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I can confirm, I was EGame.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










SUNDAY. Battle of the GOAT haircuts. Or lack of them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

A LEGEND has renewed his contract until 2016 today.

A WINNER










A SEX SYMBOL










A GLADIATOR










The one and only true GOAT left in this game today.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Totti is a true leyend in Roma. :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Totti, THA ONE CLUB GOAT. :carra


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Munich live on BT Sport tmr. Should make up for the shitty premiership game they've got on earlier (no offence to Villa and Norwich fans).

Paris-Monaco should also be a quality affair on Sunday Night. Will probably be going back and forth a lot on that one what with Napoli facing Milan at the same time.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Hamada said:


> SUNDAY. Battle of the GOAT haircuts. Or lack of them.


More like battle of the two players who no one gives a shit about anymore. Those guys will never leave any sort of legacy, they will be forgotten in the footballing books after a decade or two (if they remain in that poverty league).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Somebody is bitter.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> (if they remain in that poverty league).


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I don't know about nobody caring about, I'm impressed with Falcao - in football and on paper - every week since moving to Monaco, still scoring, and in a pretty interesting league, in Ligue 1.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Yeah who would want to waste time watching the deadliest strikeforce in Europe?

That's right, Cavanivic >>> Neysi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

but neysi (awful) have more goals.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Messi has more goals. Poor Neymar aint allowed to score goals otherwise he'll get dat Ibrahimovic/Villa treatment.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Lingard with a 33 minute hattrick for Birmingham on his debut


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



united_07 said:


> Lingard with a 33 minute hattrick for Birmingham on his debut


Four goals now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

PEDDDRROOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

PEEEEEDDDRRRIIIIIITTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

VALLLLDESSSSSS THE GOOOAATTT 

SUPER GOAT VALDESSSSSSSS SUPER GOAAAAAAAATTT

BEST KEEPER IN THE WORLD AT THE MOMENT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

PEDDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

MESSI LINGARD > LIONEL MESSI


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

PEDDDDRROOOOOOOOOOOO HATTTTRIIIIICCCCKKKKKKKKKK

NEYYYYYMMMAAAARRRRRRRRRRR STUNNNNNNIIIIINGGGGGGGGGGGG

OHHHHH MYYYYYY DAYYYYYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

CESSSSSSSSSCCCC GOATTTTTTTTTTTRREEEEEEGASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

4-0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Alex THE GOAT Song. 

Unbelievable how good he is today.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Another week, another class display from Bayern Munich. Some world class robbery as per usual as well as quality performances from Alaba and Dante. What a team.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Someone get Egame his medication


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

OH MY DAYSSSSSS!!!!!!

VALDES THE WALL!!!!!!!

BEST KEEPER IN THE WORLD. NOBDY EVEN COMES CLOSE. 

GOATS GONNA GOAT.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Pedro, one man show. visca Barca


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

EGame, who is that in your sig? :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Another game. Another 0 for Neymar.

Ultimate WOAT.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I agree, Neymar must SCORE


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Irish Jet said:


> Another game. Another 0 for Neymar.
> 
> Ultimate WOAT.


Think you are in the wrong football thread WOAT. 

Please go enjoy your hand egg while the rest of us discuss a real sport. 

Thanks.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Montoya sucks, we need Zuniga from Napoli


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Think you are in the wrong football thread WOAT.
> 
> Please go enjoy your hand egg while the rest of us discuss a real sport.
> 
> Thanks.


Fuck even the Jets score more than that clown.

Messi's lackey, that's all he'll ever be.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Yeah, we decimated Schalke. No other way to put it. Even Draxler and Boateng looked completely out of their depth. Schweinsteiger is a beast of a presence in the center of the park. Rafinha doing an admirable job while Lahm has to pick up the defensive duties in midfield.

Returns from Goetze and Javi Martinez will make us even better.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I suspect Irish Jet is just jealous because Man Utd have never in their history had a player like Neymar. That's right, Neymar is better than George Best. Deal with it.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Silverthorn said:


> Yeah, we decimated Schalke. No other way to put it. Even Draxler and Boateng looked completely out of their depth. Schweinsteiger is a beast of a presence in the center of the park. Rafinha doing an admirable job while Lahm has to pick up the defensive duties in midfield.
> 
> Returns from Goetze and Javi Martinez will make us even better.


Gotze is out injured again? lol.

Didn't watch the game but that scoreline is really impressive away from home. Hopefully Mou's eggs would do the same in the UCL in Germany :jose

Everyone seems to forget that Neymar is only at Barca to help :messi continue being the world's best player. I mean the lad said it himself.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bayern GOATing yesterday I see.



Le Nature Garçon said:


> I suspect Irish Jet is just jealous because Man Utd have never in their history had a player like Neymar. That's right, Neymar is better than George Best. Deal with it.


Eh, C.Ronaldo?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

It depends what Le Nature Garcon meant when he said Man U never had a player like him.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Abk™ said:


> Gotze is out injured again? lol.


Thanks to Ramires.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Inter up 0-7 at Sassuolo after 82 minutes, holy shit


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

PSG/Monaco today. Hell yes.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Le Nature Garçon said:


> I suspect Irish Jet is just jealous because Man Utd have never in their history had a player like Neymar. That's right, Neymar is better than George Best. Deal with it.


No words

:lmao

I agree Neymar is better than George Best in 2013 though. Just about.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Hamada said:


> EGame, who is that in your sig? :side:


It's Nicole Mejia btw.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Hamada said:


> PSG/Monaco today. Hell yes.


Good start to the game :ibra


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



haribo said:


> It's Nicole Mejia btw.


:allen1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Balotelli has missed his first ever penalty (well, had it saved) enaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

http://hasbalotellimissedapenalty.com/

Telli gonna telli.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Mikel scores, Balotelli misses a penalty, Barca loses the possession.
I don't even...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

And Arsenal score two set pieces against STOKE. Crazy weekend.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*It was three depending on how you view Ramsey's goal off the free kick.*


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

And I was one goal away from £2,900.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I know how you feel.

I was one goal away from taking me up to 35 points in CGS' prediction game.

Sickened.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

PSG blew it big time against Monaco, passed them to death only to waste dozens of chances. Quality goals from Ibra and Falcao though. 

Looks like Juve are going to have a real battle on their hands with Napoli this season. Benitez has always been and remains a top quality manager. Clearly he has had some major influence on the drastic improvement of Reina between the posts.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Definitely agree with you, Henry Hill. PSG should have won, they had the possession :brodgers but couldn't make it count. Good game though.



haribo said:


> It's Nicole Mejia btw.


Thanks haribo, EGame had already informed me.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Donnacha said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> I was one goal away from taking me up to 35 points in CGS' prediction game.
> 
> Sickened.


Typical.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*






:moyes1


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*










3-0 before the 30th mintue


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

OM v Saint Etienne tonight. Looks tasty.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Spanish commentators are really annoying, and wtf is with the ads on Spanish TV? Huge close up of some girl with horrible acne while I'm trying to eat my tea. Come on now.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Nice fact: Neymar scored his first La Liga goal vs Real Sociedad, just like Romário and Rivaldo did.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

EGAME, can we keep Deulofeu pls. xxx


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Great game between OM and ASSU. Mandanda was GOAT, their defence was weak. If STEVE was in the PL he'd be worth mega bucks, compared to what HUGO is worth.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*I guess I'll be the one to point it out then. How poor was the one true GOAT tonight? I did laugh at Socidead getting away with him hitting the bar from two yards out only for it to come out Busquets and he smashes it back in the net. Good to know that Pique is still a massive potato too. Hopefully Socidead bring that team to Old Trafford.*


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Celtic v Morton. Yay. I've always had a spot for Morton. 

Also, just seen this, Drew McIntyre had actually re-tweeted it, he's a Rangers fan, but this is Motherwell as it mentions in the article: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

NeyWOAT finally scores, the world is ending 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Couldn't watch the game today (DEVASTATED) because of school. Oh well GOATS gonna GOAT. It's supposed to be that way, it's our job to make every other club look like shit and we are excelling at it.

Brb averaging 4 goals a game in our past 4 games. 

#UDONTEVENKNOWIT

I seriously LOL @ any team that isn't Barca, NeyMessis is going to steamroll Europe.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

EGame :lol Brb when you get thumped by Bayern again :lmao


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Real Sociedad was a joke in this game, rayo vallecano did more in his game. Neymar scores :lmao 

What was the result between OM vs ASSU. I couldn't watch the game. :$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Lewandowski confirms he's joining Bayern next year.

Bayern is really the biggest joke of a club I have ever seen, probably even worse than Madrid at this point. Such a feeble club that pries the best players from their main league rival just to ensure they can win the bundesliga year in and year out. 

A true disgrace to football, they don't even care about the competition of sport. They just want to lure in every top player from their rivals.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> Lewandowski confirms he's joining Bayern next year.
> 
> Bayern is really the biggest joke of a club I have ever seen, probably even worse than Madrid at this point. Such a feeble club that pries the best players from their main league rival just to ensure they can win the bundesliga year in and year out.
> 
> A true disgrace to football, they don't even care about the competition of sport. They just want to lure in every top player from their rivals.


Oh you mad


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

pique still a solid potato, world not ending


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Demon Hunter said:


> What was the result between OM vs ASSU. I couldn't watch the game. :$


2-1 to Marseille


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Lewandowski confirms he's joining Bayern next year.
> 
> Bayern is really the biggest joke of a club I have ever seen, probably even worse than Madrid at this point. Such a feeble club that pries the best players from their main league rival just to ensure they can win the bundesliga year in and year out.
> 
> A true disgrace to football, they don't even care about the competition of sport. They just want to lure in every top player from their rivals.


TBF to Bayern, BVB might not even exist if Bayern didn't help bail them out of the financial trouble Dortmund were in.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Lewandowski confirms he's joining Bayern next year.
> 
> Bayern is really the biggest joke of a club I have ever seen, probably even worse than Madrid at this point. Such a feeble club that pries the best players from their main league rival just to ensure they can win the bundesliga year in and year out.
> 
> A true disgrace to football, they don't even care about the competition of sport. They just want to lure in every top player from their rivals.


(Y)


nazzac said:


> TBF to Bayern, BVB might not even exist if Bayern didn't help bail them out of the financial trouble Dortmund were in.


*How does that give Bayern the right to lure all their best players away from them with dem euros?*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Seabs said:


> (Y)
> 
> *How does that give Bayern the right to lure all their best players away from them with dem euros?*


But its all good when you get Van Persie from Arsenal, right?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Lewandowski confirms he's joining Bayern next year.
> 
> Bayern is really the biggest joke of a club I have ever seen, probably even worse than Madrid at this point. Such a feeble club that pries the best players from their main league rival just to ensure they can win the bundesliga year in and year out.
> 
> A true disgrace to football, they don't even care about the competition of sport. They just want to lure in every top player from their rivals.


Totally agreed.

But can't put it all on Bayern, Lewandowski has to be criticized too. Seriously, players now have no loyalty to the club that made them nor respect for the fans who's supported them.

There's no problem if he wants to move to a bigger club. Every player desires someday to play for a big club. I'm sure a Real Madrid, Man United and other top clubs would want Lewandowski. Go to those clubs, not to your only and biggest rival in Bayern and in the process disrespect the Dortmund fans and Dortmund, the club who help you become the player you are.

Lewandowski can't want trophies, because he's won the Bundesliga the past two years *minus last season* and they completely owned Bayern nine straight times before Bayern beat them last season. Dortmund is willing to give him whatever amount of money he wants. So what's his reason?

Why go to a star studded team, where you might not start every game or be rotated as opposed to staying with a team where you're the star and your team is becoming a powerhouse in European football.

2 or 3 years down the line, Bayern will probably want Marcos Reus. SMH.

You know the worst part in this Lewandowski saga? He's gonna walk for free, as he's in the last year of his contract. So Dortmund won't get a dim for him. #Wow


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

so they can go to a bigger club as long as it's not a bigger club in the same league? christ.

absolutely he can want trophies. bayern will win trophies. it's basically a guarantee. the european champions wanting you is a very big lure.

dortmund had the chance to sell him over the summer. granted that was to bayern, but he was always going to go to bayern. this is on them. they had the chance to get a pretty good fee for him, and now he'll leave for nothing. :clap


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Srdjan99 said:


> You know the worst part in this Lewandowski saga? He's gonna walk for free, as he's in the last year of his contract. So Dortmund won't get a dim for him. #Wow


:hayden3

Dortmund could've sold him last window, they chose to keep him. 

Not sure how you can put the blame on Bayern for this at all. Lewandowski is the cunt. End of. Gotze didn't have to go to them, he chose to. Lewandowski doesn't have to leave, he chose Bayern.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Dortmund isn't getting past the group stage of the CL this season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Razor King said:


> Dortmund isn't getting past the group stage of the CL this season.


going to quote this so i can rub it in your face when they get through past Arsenal :troll


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bayern haven't done anything wrong. They are well within their right to buy BVB players in order to succeed. Do i like it? No i don't, but does it make Bayern an awful club? No.

Gotze & Lewandowski are more in the wrong for choosing to go there than Bayern are for trying to buy them

At least Marco saw sense & rejected Bayern for BVB


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Rush said:


> going to quote this so i can rub it in your face when they get through past Arsenal :troll


:wenger


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> But its all good when you get Van Persie from Arsenal, right?


*I'm messing btw but no that's not the same because Arsenal were never title contenders. Everyone's free to sign whoever they want. It just sucks for Dortmund and the league in general that of the 2 main title contenders one is getting stronger at the direct expense of the other. Sucks that these players are so insistent on going to Bayern over Dortmund but if it was as obvious as it seemed that he was going next season then they should have cashed in this summer and got a replacement in. *


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Who is the bigger cunt? Lewandowski or Gotze?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

When the Gotze thing was announced, I thought he was a massive cunt for going. But then I learnt he's a Bayern fan, so my stance on him softened.

Lewandowski is a bit of a dick though. Unless he is a childhood Bayern fan like Gotze, why does he need to join Bayern? He's won everything there is to win at Dortmund except the CL and maybe if he was not WOAT in the final that would have been won too. Dortmund's ambition is high, they would have paid him handsomely (probably more than Bayern will), the fans adore him and more importantly; Dortund challenge for everything... He must be a childhood Bayern fan and if he is, then I understand.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Seabs said:


> *I'm messing btw but no that's not the same because Arsenal were never title contenders. Everyone's free to sign whoever they want. It just sucks for Dortmund and the league in general that of the 2 main title contenders one is getting stronger at the direct expense of the other. Sucks that these players are so insistent on going to Bayern over Dortmund but if it was as obvious as it seemed that he was going next season then they should have cashed in this summer and got a replacement in. *


Should have known you were messing around, apologies.

Bayern provided an offer to BVB in the summer for Lewy despite being able to get him for free the next year. We also gave 25m to Schalke for Neuer when he was in his last year of contract. 

I don't see the issue here, if anything, it's BVB's fault for not cashing in on Lewy and allowing him to leave for free.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I don't get this. It's not like Bayern robbed Dortmund over this. For Gotze, they paid a sum, and for Lewandowski--well, Dortmund should have sold him last summer itself and bought the likes of Gomez or the equally lethal, Higuian. Yes, it sucks for the neutral fans of BuLi and Dortmund fans as well, but when players want to leave (Gotze and Lewan), you just let them. Gotze leaving Dortmund is funny because he was a home-grown player. Yes, he is a Bavarian, but now that's really a tight slap on the face of the Club that made you. But Lewandowski has no such connections. I don't think there is much to blame (Bayern) here. It's football and it's how it is today.

Only in England do clubs get mushy mushy over players sales within the League. I find it absurd. The whole "not strengthening your rival," is so narrow-minded. Just strengthen yourself instead of fearing strengthening your opponents. These sales happen all the time in Italy, Germany, and even in Spain.


----------



## miro (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

dortmunds hands were tied, there was nothing they could do. 

lewandowski wanted to go to bayern, dortmund was willing to sell him if the offer was right, but bayern didnt want to negotiate with dortmund. so they never made an offer. now dortmund has to keep him and let him go next year for free. it was also said that manu and real madrid were interested in lewa, but he only wanted to go to bayern. so dortmund couldnt have sold him to another club either. i think bayern had done the same thing with the klose transfer from bremen a couple of years ago when bremen was their biggest rival and then had no choice but to let him go to bayern too.

and as far as i know its also against the rules of UEFA and/or FIFA for clubs to talk to players from other clubs about contracts when the contract is still running for more than 6 months. first time the rumor broke was back in january that lewandowski apparently agreed to a contract with bayern. this was 18 months before his contract at dortmund expires..


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

realol.

fuck thats bad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Ref's a cheat.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

you gotta be fucking kidding me.

real earn a PK in the 94th minute.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Earn? Gifted by the ref you mean.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

yep. bad call.

should just have left it a no-call.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Just LOL at this league.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

hahaahahahha what a joke of a league.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Extremely lucky win for Juve tonight, one scrappy finish to equalise and then an own goal for the winner after Chievo were screwed over from an appalling offside decision. Can't believe Conte rested loads of young players but decided that Pirlo should play his 1000th match in a row which will probably now make him shattered and ineffective for a huge game in Europe. Pirlo does not need to be starting against teams like Chievo, Pogba, Vidal and Marchisio is fine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

i watched the pen for madrid call. i was confused why there was such the outrage at first. then i remembered madrid were wearing blue.

uefadrid. that isn't even a bad call. it's downright cheating.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bayern performance again up to the mark, with Muller bringing dat poaching instincts.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*Just seen the penalty. Very last minute too. Hilarious. Real and Barca do get a lot of very favourable calls but the refs are downright atrocious in Spain. They make our refs look world class. Real's away form seems poor again. They'll never keep up with Barca again this season struggling on the road again.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

FOX SPORTS News ‏@FOXSportsNews 2m
#FoxSports has secured exclusive Australian tv rights for 2013/14 & 2014/15 seasons of #LaLiga & #SerieA #Football

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Incredible news. Just wish now that Setanta folded and Fox picked up Bundesliga and Ligue 1 rights as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

so apparently adil rami has had a massive falling out with miroslav djukic and it's believed he will 'never play again'

too bad that djukic will likely be gone before rami, and not playing rami won't exactly help the valencia defence.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*






:lmao :lmao :lmao

Just seen the penalty call. Laughable. Something's fishy in this league.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

:wilkins


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Yep that was an outrage and Madrid deserve to draw to say the least but the club didn't bribe the referee. The truth is that the level of refeering level in Spain is woeful and in case of a dichotomy they will always favour the bigger one.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Pepe's dodgy barnet :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Inter 2-1 :mark:

2 points behind Roma along with Juventus.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

You're an Inter fan?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Yes.

I support quite a few European teams, as well as Man Utd.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I really hope R. Madrid wins with no help by the referee, in the game with Atletico.

Is impressive that Roma, is the best team right now in Serie A. :cool2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

It is for Roma fans, considering the fact they've struggled over the past few seasons. They've had good players, but sold them on. But somehow, since they hired Rudi Garcia in the summer, he's got them off to a good start.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

When you have a GOAT like TOTTI anything is possible. Roma gonna win all 38 games this season. Italy will then beg TOTTI to come back to the international fold for the World Cup, he will accept and single handedly lead Italy to their fifth World Cup, breaking Ronaldo's goal scoring record on the way. Then he will win the CL alone the next season. TOTTI we are not worthy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Roma sold off quality, but they added quality. Benatia, Strootman, and Ljalic. I thought they had made quality replacement signings.

And Rudi seems to be doing the job.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Serie A will be interesting this season and it will be impressive if Juventus can win it 3 times in a row. In saying that I believe we can, haven't played near our best at all but still keeping in touch. 

Roma, Napoli even AC Milan all in with a chance. 

Oh and I love Pogba, he will be a star.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

milan have no chance. they're rely so much on someone who is unreliable. incredibly lucky to sneak a point at bologna


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Kiz said:


> milan have no chance. they're rely so much on someone who is unreliable. incredibly lucky to sneak a point at bologna


Yeah actually looked at the table earlier today, could just about strike them out of contention.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Mr. Lawls said:


> Serie A will be interesting this season and it will be impressive if Juventus can win it 3 times in a row. In saying that I believe we can, haven't played near our best at all but still keeping in touch.
> 
> Roma, Napoli even *AC Milan* all in with a chance.
> 
> Oh and I love Pogba, he will be a star.


Not at all. Inter are even playing better atm. 

I'd love to see Napoli win the title but Juventus are the favourites by far.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Milan won't challenge for the title, but they'll have a good ending to the season and end third. They're like the Arsenal of Serie A.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Milan's hideous defence will cost them any chance of Champions League qualification this year imo. 

I will take Napoli winning the league for another Champions League final appeareance for Juventus. 

Meanwhile, don't know what's got into Inter but they look dangerous as hell at the minute.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Henry Hill said:


> Milan's hideous defence will cost them any chance of Champions League qualification this year imo.
> 
> I will take Napoli winning the league for another Champions League final appeareance for Juventus.
> 
> Meanwhile, *don't know what's got into Inter* but they look dangerous as hell at the minute.


They now have a legit world class manager, thats all.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

The GOAT returns next week. 



















Looking DELICIOUS.

OH MY DAYS YES!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

dem leg muscles


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

:wilkins


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Milan are missing a lot of players atm like Montolivo, Pazzini, Bonera and Balotelli missed the Bologna game too. Their defence however is pretty average and will cost them this season, Mexes is decent as is Abate but Zapata, Constant, Zaccardo, Di Sciglio, Bonera aren't exactly great options to have for a team wanting to compete for Serie A and in Europe.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Wow, Puyol really is a beast. Wish him all the best on his return. Absolute class act. 

Milan despite their problems are fun as hell to watch, you can never predict a scoreline when they play. And Balotelli has been much improved since he went to a club where he's allowed to be "the man" which isn't that surpising given his personality.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

shocking how awful milan's defence has been seeing as theyre a team thats historically been one of the best defensive teams in europe

and as for inter, i always thought their squad has immense potential. good to see they got a good coach to help them realise that


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Milan will struggle to make the CL let alone compete for the Serie A title, though the league will be very interesting to watch, feel there will be a very competitive title race and even more competitive CL title race. 

Roma are in an ideal position as they only have the league to concentrate on. I don't buy Inter as a Scudetto contender but I would not be shocked if they finish in the top 3, hiring Mazzari was an excellent decision


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Zenit vs. Spartak has been one of the best games I've seen this season in any league; still 20 minutes to play, too. Fantastic goal from Hulk from outside the box and with his right foot.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Busquets playing like a beast so far


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

GOOOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL MEEEEEEEEESSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAALLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Napoli are resting a bunch of players in their game while we're playing our full team v Swansea. FUUUUUUUU. Benitez squad rotation gun rape us on Tuesday.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

MESSI OFF WTFFFFFF


FUAAARRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Cavani 2-0 PSG :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

GOOOOOOOOAAAALLLLLLL ADDRRRIIIIAAANNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

What's the script with Messi? Injured again? That kid's for the scrapyard, I tell ya.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

FUCKING LOL @ REAL MADRID 

POTATOES GONNA POTATOE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Ancelotti getting found out. 

I'm expecting Real to move for RAFA next summer once he's finished winning the TREBLE in Italy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Athletico Madrid are so fucknig good lol.

They would destroy the premiership.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Fuck Diego Lopez.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Lopez looks like the type of guy who practices kung-fu in his spare time. 

Would have flattened Costa like a bag of shit right there had it all kicked off big time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

rip casillas career


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Fucking lol the Spurs muppets are coming on.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Gary Bale on to save the day.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Diego Costa is GOAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

FUCKFUCKFUCKUFKCUFKCUFKCUFK SO CLOSE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

DOES RONALDO EVEN FINESSE?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

FUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKK INSANE GAME


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LMAO Courtois.

This is the man to replace Cech? Fucking wimp.

Madrid. :hayden3


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO REAL MADRID. 

FUCK YOU 

GARETH BALE- SHIT 
RONALDO- SHIT 
ISCO- SHIT 

SUCK IT.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Athletico Madrid are so *fucknig* good lol.


:suarez2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



haribo said:


> :suarez2


:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Donnacha said:


> LMAO Courtois.
> 
> This is the man to replace Cech? Fucking wimp.
> 
> Madrid. :hayden3


What did he do?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Was picking up the ball while Bale was running towards him, fumbled it, Bale nicked it past him out for a goal kick, Courtois went down screaming and clutching his stomach as if he had just been disemboweled.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

he doesnt wanna end up like cech dammit










he has beautiful hair, he doesnt want a helmet to cover it!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Can't help but laugh at all the STUPID IDIOTS on here who diss La Liga. 

-You have the premiership where the league is being lead by teams like Spurs and Arsenal, while the so called 'champions' are in 12th place. 
-You have the bundesliga where the only team that can challenge Bayern actually sells their best players to Bayern because Bayern prowl every team in the league and snatch the best players. A league where competition is valued about as much as devotion for one's respective team. Disgusting. 
-You have Poverty A which is about as exciting to watch as paint drying. 

Matches like today are why La Liga is hands down the best league.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

lol barca fan talking about players leaving and going to rivals


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Can't help but laugh at all the STUPID IDIOTS on here who diss La Liga.
> 
> -You have the premiership where the league is being lead by teams like Spurs and Arsenal, while the so called 'champions' are in 12th place.
> -You have the bundesliga where the only team that can challenge Bayern actually sells their best players to Bayern because Bayern prowl every team in the league and snatch the best players. A league where competition is valued about as much as devotion for one's respective team. Disgusting.
> ...


Yes, but is there a video of your sig?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

.....


you win this time donnacha


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Can't help but laugh at all the STUPID IDIOTS on here who diss La Liga.
> 
> -You have the premiership where the league is being lead by teams like Spurs and Arsenal, while the so called 'champions' are in 12th place.
> -You have the bundesliga where the only team that can challenge Bayern actually sells their best players to Bayern because Bayern prowl every team in the league and snatch the best players. A league where competition is valued about as much as devotion for one's respective team. Disgusting.
> ...


Except it was hard to watch and be entertained by what the Spanish call the beautiful game... I'll take any of the other three every day all day over La Liga... hell give me the French before I have to torture myself... or just give me the torture. A league with normally spotty play and poor defense among the spattering of okay teams and outright horrid teams does not constitute a great league. If not for Barcelona and Real Madrid, this league would have nothing. And RM and Barca have really been exposed lately so that isn't saying much.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

You obviously haven't been watching Serie A then. 

Just wait until the A League starts, it will be GOAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



ReDREDD said:


> lol barca fan talking about players leaving and going to rivals


Lmao, Figo was/is the biggest scum of this earth. Things have changed, we would never sell to Madrid in this day or vice versa. The two clubs aren't going to go behind each others backs and lure players in like scumbag Bayern do.



Donnacha said:


> Yes, but is there a video of your sig?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Mr. Lawls said:


> You obviously haven't been watching Serie A then.
> 
> Just wait until the A League starts, it will be GOAT.


As much as I can. It's not as great as it used to be, but I can sit through them. Actually, one of my favourite leagues to watch right now is the MLS. I have found that to improve year after year. I'd say I'd watch the woman's game before Spain, but considering that, unlike the WNBA, the women's game is actually quality and I almost prefer it to almost any of the men's leagues or tournaments right now. Sadly, they are getting closer to the men with the diving and dirty play over the past two years. Pity.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


>












OH LAWD IN HEAVEN......You have bestowed upon us your most glorious angel to dance for us like some kind of celestial slooot. :moyes1

Thanks man. :lenny


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Ugly whore.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

In there like swimwear.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

LOL at Athletico beating Madrid for the first time since 1999 in the league at Santiago Bernabeu enaldo. I could understand last season's cup final loss because there were problems in the dressing room at the time. No excuse for this one. Madrid's defending in early stages of games has been shambolic. Blame Mou for the lost again.

BUT WHO WAS £86m? 












:troll


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


>







Lol is the cameraman REDEAD? :jordan


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Was looking forward to the Turin derby tonight, but nope, Fox Sports have some issue 'beyond their contol' in terms of the contract and can't show it :jose


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Just want to pop in and say

The amount of diving in the Madrid derby yesterday ruined what would have been a 4.5/5 star match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Joel said:


> What did he do?












*Never got touched.*


IrishViper said:


> Just want to pop in and say
> 
> The amount of diving in the Madrid derby yesterday ruined what would have been a 4.5/5 star match.


*Never enter this section with your pro wrestling nonsense again please. Ever.

Atletico are immense. What Simeone's done in such a short space of time is amazing. Won more cups during his time than Real have and made a pretty nice profit in the transfer market. Immense. Should have won by 2 or 3 last night too. Real were dog shit. Ronaldo looked disinterested and when you take him out of the equation who really is a game changer for Real? Isco was marked out of the game too. Who then? Benzema and Di Maria? Looooooooooooooool. Real's transfer policy is ludacris. Waste all that money on Gareth "Invisible Man" Bale and leave yourselves with Benzema as your only striker with any experience? :lmao I'll probably bring it up every week because of how hilarious it is. Surely Morata has to get a start ahead of him soon. Obviously trying to give Barca a run for their money with that defence too. *


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

That Courtois gif is brilliant. The random 3 count in the middle. :lmao

Bit of a fast count though. :trips

What a job Simeone is doing at Atletico. Really good team to watch aswell. Their victory yesterday was being described as a "shock win" but I really don't agree with that. When you look at how they've been playing, and the way Real have been defending, I wasn't in the least bit surprised.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

POGBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA THE GOAT


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Seabs said:


>


That is fantastic. I acknowledge that BIG THIBAUT Courtois is the GOAT but this is funny. He's writhing around and grabbing his belly more than Kim Kardashian would be after been KANYE'D. :wenger2



Seabs said:


> *leave yourselves with Benzema as your only striker with any experience?*


And word on THA STREET is Benzema is leaving in January. LAWL.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Looks like Roberto Mancini is going to be the next Manager of Galatasaray.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Even Flow said:


> Looks like Roberto Mancini is going to be the next Manager of Galatasaray.


It has been confirmed, he debuts against Juventus in CL


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Mancini in Turkey? Doesn't sound like a great fit. Besides, they probably have ruined their season already anyway. 



EGame said:


> Can't help but laugh at all the STUPID IDIOTS on here who diss La Liga.
> 
> -You have the premiership where the league is being lead by teams like Spurs and Arsenal, while the so called 'champions' are in 12th place.
> -You have the bundesliga where the only team that can challenge Bayern actually sells their best players to Bayern because Bayern prowl every team in the league and snatch the best players. A league where competition is valued about as much as devotion for one's respective team. Disgusting.
> ...


Your reasoning for not liking the Bundesliga is retarded. It _is_ the best league in the world right now (and the most "clean" financially, fuck Real and Barca getting money from the banks). The atmosphere in Germany and England > Spain too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

ironic that bobby's first match could be up against tevez.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Even Flow said:


> Looks like Roberto Mancini is going to be the next Manager of Galatasaray.


Gonna be big shoes to fill. Terim's reign was pretty GOAT at Galatasaray and I'm not sure Roberto will fit in straight away. Where have we heard that before? :moyes2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

tevez may be out with an injury vs gala

coward doesnt have the balls to face ROBERTO


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

It's okay, Giovinco will score in his absence... or Vucinic... or Quagarella... or Llorente... someone please step up and score....

Good news is at least Pirlo will be fresh for Europe this week.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I'm just wondering which Drogba turns up. The GOAT or the donkey.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Quasi Juice said:


> Mancini in Turkey? Doesn't sound like a great fit. Besides, they probably have ruined their season already anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Your reasoning for not liking the Bundesliga is retarded. It _is_ the best league in the world right now (and the most "clean" financially, fuck Real and Barca getting money from the banks). The atmosphere in Germany and England > Spain too.












If City bought all the good players from United and went on to dominate the league you would have the bundesliga. 
If Barca or Real bought the best players from each other you would have the bundesliga. 

The bundesliga is a JOKE. Bayern are destroying the league, not only are they magnitudes richer than every other club, they are removing their SOLE competition from the league by prying Dortmunds players from them. 

Please tell me about how great the other bundesliga teams other than BVB and Bayern are. BVB will eventually join them if Bayern keep this shit up. 

At least teams in La Liga and the Premiership know have boundaries and maintain a good level of competition in their leagues, Bayern have none they are DISGUSTING FILTH.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Seems EGame is still bitter about the 7-0 last year 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Doubt EGame's seen a Bundesliga match in his life tbh.

Also, saying that the best team in EUROPE is better than all the other teams in their own domestic league isn't an insult FYI.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Bundesliga is anything but a joke

it arguably has the two most dangerous teams in europe.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

La Liga was a one horse race last season and, it's heading towards the same direction this season--although, I doubt it would be as easy as last season (for Barca). Madrid look to be a mess and I'm surprised. Still early days though. Ancelotti will turn it around.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Let the hate flow through you. Palpatine.jpg


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



ReDREDD said:


> Bundesliga is anything but a joke
> 
> it arguably has the two most dangerous teams in europe.


It also has Eintracht Braunschweig.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

1. Dortmund 19
2. Bayern 19
3. Leverkusen 18

Bayern are clearly running away with it....


Anyway, away from the top of the league, the best part of the Bundesliga is what happens behind it. A team could easily finish inside the top 4 or be relegated. It's more competitive than any other major league in that regard. A team could finish 5th one season and then 17th the next because the league is so close. You just have to look at Frankfurt getting a Europa League spot after just coming up yo the Bundesliga last season


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Silverthorn said:


> It also has Eintracht Braunschweig.


La Liga has Elche, Granada, Valladolid etc. La Liga has more useless clubs than the Bundesliga, mainly due to Real and Barca dominating the league for so long and getting all the money.

By the way Real regularly "raids" its own league too. Illarramendi, Isco, Diego Lopez, Callejon, Sergio Ramos in the past, the list goes on. However, Real mainly like to buy YAY GALACTICO SUPERSTARZZ from other countries for dat merchandise money. 

Germany also has the likes of Leverkusen, Werder Bremen, Schalke, Stuttgart and Gladbach who all have good teams, history and a great fanbase. Look at this list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Average_attendances_of_European_football_clubs . Look at how many times Germany is in the top 20 alone. Hell a second league German team (FC Koln) is higher than most teams.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

I was just pointing out it's fun to say Eintracht Braunschweig


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

ositivity


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Razor King said:


> La Liga was a one horse race last season and, it's heading towards the same direction this season--although, I doubt it would be as easy as last season (for Barca). Madrid look to be a mess and I'm surprised. Still early days though. Ancelotti will turn it around.


La Liga was a one horse race last season because we were so much better than everyone else, we literally had no defense and only purchased Song and Alba and still won the league with record points. Meanwhile in the second place position Atheltico were beating REal for most of the season. 



nazzac said:


> 1. Dortmund 19
> 2. Bayern 19
> 3. Leverkusen 18
> 
> ...


Oh look, another BvB bandwagoner. 



Quasi Juice said:


> La Liga has Elche, Granada, Valladolid etc. La Liga has more useless clubs than the Bundesliga, mainly due to Real and Barca dominating the league for so long and getting all the money.
> 
> By the way Real regularly "raids" its own league too. Illarramendi, Isco, Diego Lopez, Callejon, Sergio Ramos in the past, the list goes on. However, Real mainly like to buy YAY GALACTICO SUPERSTARZZ from other countries for dat merchandise money.
> 
> Germany also has the likes of Leverkusen, Werder Bremen, Schalke, Stuttgart and Gladbach who all have good teams, history and a great fanbase. Look at this list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Average_attendances_of_European_football_clubs . Look at how many times Germany is in the top 20 alone. Hell a second league German team (FC Koln) is higher than most teams.


Lmao not sure if srs. 

Pointless teams? Teams like Bilbao, Sevilla and Athletico have all beaten (crushed) the top teams in England recently. Malaga also pushed Dortmund to the limit in the CL last year. 

Please tell me what the other great teams in Germany have done recently.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Can't wait for RB Leipzig to get to the Bundesliga.

They're going to dominate the league. Dat East German power.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> Oh look, another BvB bandwagoner.


Has no argument to counter, so results to this :lol

Quite an ironic statement coming from a Barca bandwagoner


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



nazzac said:


> Has no argument to counter, so results to this :lol
> 
> Quite an ironic statement coming from a Barca bandwagoner


Yeah I do. It's called being one month into the season, genius.

I swear this forums has more WOATS than I've ever seen anywhere else.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Silverthorn said:


> It also has Eintracht Braunschweig.


Whose fans were still cheering and singing while losing 0:4 to a mediocore Stuttgart. 


And lol at Bayern destroying the Bundesliga by buying the best players of their rivals. Hmm i wonder what they did the past 30 years...


BTW: In the last 10 years Bayern, Dortmund, Wolfsburg, Stuttgart & Bremen won the german league. The last non-Barca/Real winner was Valencia 10 years ago. Real and Barca already destroyed their league decades ago.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



EGame said:


> I swear this forums has more WOATS than I've ever seen anywhere else.


Confirming you've never been to Camp Nou 8*D

that was a joke, calm down


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

*You all fall for it every time :hayden3*


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Øzil yes.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Giroud:mark: damn where is everybody?


ahh damn wrong thread.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

In the Champions League thread.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

What a bunch of cheating bastards Watford are. Italian influence all over them. Bunch of fucking cheats got what they deserved. Jordan Rhodes does it again!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*



Nige™ said:


> What a bunch of cheating bastards Watford are. Italian influence all over them. Bunch of fucking cheats got what they deserved. Jordan Rhodes does it again!


Three points, clean-sheet against the top scorers and Rhodes on target.









The new lads have done pretty well, really liking this team Bowyer has put together.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Never looked like losing either. Bowyer's getting his team together now and they're settling nicely. Going back to 4-4-1-1 with Ben Marshall coming on for Leon Best made us more threatening, cutting out the long ball and creating a link between the midfield & Rhodes.

Tom Cairney's a real player. Corry Evans is just what we needed in midfield too. When you've got Jordan Rhodes you just know you've got a chance of a goal. 9 in 10 so far this year. An absolute beast that lad!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Yeah, it was great effort from everybody. Evans has been solid and Cairney is a class act. King's pace is electric and he does track back, just needs to improve on that end product. Rhodes is simply a poacher, paid a lot for the lad but he's handled the pressures extremely well. 

I agree that the 4-4-1-1 is the way to go, the extra midfielder helps a lot, full of hard-workers and enough creativity to feed the beast up front. Think we have enough to see off Wigan?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Think them playing Thursday night gives us more of a chance for sure. Confidence is high too.

King was far better last night. I've been really critical of him because of his inability to cross. He's all pace. He has started tracking back now too thankfully. A couple of times last night he just terrorised their right back only to fire an easy shot for Almunia to save. He's also very predictable. You know he's going to cut inside on to his right foot. He can't go down the line on his left and put a cross in. Teams will realise that soon enough if they haven't already. Spurr needs to offer a bit more support on the overlap.

Cairney playing on the right but more infield to get on his left peg along with King on the left gives us a real lack of width. We need Taylor's crossing ability to give Rhodes more chances. That's the only downside. At home we should drop Lowe and play Taylor with Cairney & Evans in the centre. We don't need two defensive midfielders at home. It's very negative.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Reload this Page 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue*

http://radiosarajevo.ba/novost/119387/pjanic-posjetio-djecaka-oboljelog-od-leukemije

It's in Bosnian however in short the story is the child wanted a visit from Zlatan, Zlatan said it would be hard to do because of PSG having Benfica, Marseille on Sunday & Sweden duty next week so Pjanic decided to do it instead


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Pjanic visits 8 year old with Leukemia*


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Gary Madine jailed for 18 months*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/oct/04/gary-madine-sheffield-wednesday-jail-fan-assaults

There something in the water in Sheffield? Ched Evans now this dude


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 2013-2014 Discussion Thread for La Liga, Serie A, Bundesliga, Ligue 1, etc*

Le Classique on Sunday :mark:


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Pjanic visits 8 year old with Leukemia*



Al Borland said:


>


Pjanic the goat attacking mid :mark:


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Dortmund lost today, looks like it will be a easy match for the gunners:wenger


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

Redd Foxx said:


> Dortmund lost today, looks like it will be a easy match for the gunners:wenger


with wenger in the driver seat nothing is ever easy for the gunners

and bayern and leverkusen both passed up the opportunity of taking first place :kobe2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL REALLLLLL MADDDRRIIIIIIIIDDDDD

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

El Zhar foolishly angering the GOATs, Real Madrid, by scoring late on.

This can only end in defeat for Levante.





:jose


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Roma 3-0 up against Inter 'away from home' at half time with Totti GOATing. Even Flow :jose

Inb4 another late penalty for Madrid.

They keep struggling away from home this season. Can't wait for Jose to be blamed for that as well.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

wow roma destroying inter totti:mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Plz hold on Levante


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Well shit.....


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

roooooooooooooooooooooooooooonaldo lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Not a big deal at all. 

We'll just have to wrap up the league in the clasico.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Holy FUCK at that ending. Doesn't change the fact that Real were shit again away from home against a decent team at best. HOW does Benzema keep starting ahead of Morata? HOW CARLO, HOW?*


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

:lmao the League just started egame:lmao and you get angry when everybody say la liga suck!!! that's la liga for ya' Barcelona winning the League after 8 games...


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

I know this isn't the right thread but let me just say this

De Gea


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Redd Foxx said:


> :lmao the League just started egame:lmao and you get angry when everybody say la liga suck!!! that's la liga for ya' Barcelona winning the League after 8 games...


We had the league won last season in the first 3 weeks of the league.

Doesn't matter what league you are in, if you win every game you play you are going to win the league and that's exactly what we are doing. 7 for 7, baby.

Best record for any team in Europe so far.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh ma lawd at Totti. The fucking GOAT.

Defeating Inter via KEEPY UPPY COUNTER ATTACKS


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

EGame said:


> We had the league won last season in the first 3 weeks of the league.
> 
> Doesn't matter what league you are in, if you win every game you play you are going to win the league and that's exactly what we are doing. 7 for 7, baby.
> 
> *Best record for any team in Europe so far.*


*Joint.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALLLEEEEEXXXIIIISSSS THE GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTT

CANNON BABY CANNONNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Off a corner again. You'd think they maybe make a point of marking players tight off corners after so many years of cheap goals off corners. Putting Adriano on Guerra :hayden3

edit: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck at alexis the woat*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tello pls


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> ALLLEEEEEXXXIIIISSSS THE GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> CANNON BABY CANNONNNNNNNNNNNNN


a quick turnaround 



EGame said:


> I never want to see Sanchez ever again.





EGame said:


> LOL FUCKING SANCHEZ
> 
> Absolutely worthless player.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BARTRA THE WALL


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> Roma 3-0 up against Inter 'away from home' at half time *with Totti GOATing*. Even Flow :jose
> 
> Inb4 another late penalty for Madrid.
> 
> They keep struggling away from home this season. Can't wait for Jose to be blamed for that as well.


That's like saying the sky is blue, kiddo. Roma going 38/38 and then Italy are recalling Totti for the World Cup and he's firing them to number 5. My God, what a man Totti is.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCKING REF 

2 penalties denied in 30 seconds. 

FUCKNIG DISGRACE.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not looking forward to the sad youtube videos of Totti's final appearance for Roma when the time finally comes.

I remember watching one for Del Piero and the sad music and the fans crying as he walked around the pitch, I legit had tears in my eyes. :jose

Damn football. enaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DISGUSTING PIECE OF TRASH

THIS IS A FUCKING CATASTROPHIE


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Why couldn't we have had this ref on Tuesday Night :jose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Donnacha said:


> *I'm not looking forward to the sad youtube videos of Totti's final appearance for Roma when the time finally comes.*
> 
> I remember watching one for Del Piero and the sad music and the fans crying as he walked around the pitch, I legit had tears in my eyes. :jose
> 
> Damn football. enaldo


The day this happens, I'm unsure if life will be worth living. A world that doesn't have Totti playing professional football is a world I'm not sure I want to be part of.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

XAVVIIIIII GOOOOOAAAAAAAT GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTT GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL

NEYYYYYYYYYGOOOOOOAAAAAATTTTTTTTt


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I saw that edit, EGame. :hayden3


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Donnacha said:


> I saw that edit, EGame. :hayden3


Hard to distinguish between GOATS.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCCCK if Neymar starts scoring constantly he would be legit SECOND GOAT behind Messi. 

He's doing everything else magically.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALEEEEEEXXIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSS SANNNNNNCHEZZZZZZ GOOOOOAAAAAT GOOOOOOAAAAATTTTT GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

NEYMAR FUCKING AGAIN. WHAT A PLAYER.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYYYYYYYYGOOOOAAAAATTTTT NEYYYYYGGOOOOOOOOOAAAAAT GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAALLLLLLL

OH MY DAYSSSSS!!!!! THAT ALEXIS NEYMAR CONNECTION 

OH MY GODDDDDDDD

NO WORDS.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I haven't seen such a beautiful partnership, link-up play and telepathic understanding between two forward players since.......
















.....earlier today. SAS.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Roma Roma Roma!

Can't wait to see how Bradley is worked into the squad.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

edit: wrong thread.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Busi at CB WTF IS THIS?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

8/8 wins the league 
2/2 wins in Europe. 

10/10 

GOATS.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

League 7/7.
GF - 32. GA - 2.



Haha.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> FUCCCK if Neymar starts scoring constantly he would be legit SECOND GOAT behind Messi.
> 
> He's doing everything else magically.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Neymar has played better than Ronaldo so far this season. Lack of goals aside (not like Barca have needed the extra goals) he's been sublime considering he's a kid with all the limelight on him at a club like Barca. Be interesting how he does in the Classico. Probably score 5 goals and refuse to pass to Messi anymore.*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Once Barca play a top side they will be exposed again sadly, the deficiencies are still there. 

Rachel Riley is my favourite thing that I've ever seen.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:yum:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Neymar has played better than Ronaldo so far this season. Lack of goals aside (not like Barca have needed the extra goals) he's been sublime considering he's a kid with all the limelight on him at a club like Barca. Be interesting how he does in the Classico. Probably score 5 goals and refuse to pass to Messi anymore.*


He would be out of the club so fast.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

T-C said:


> Once Barca play a top side they will be exposed again sadly, the deficiencies are still there.
> 
> Rachel Riley is my favourite thing that I've ever seen.


*That's probably only going to happen in Europe, at the Bernabeu and vs Atletico though. Sucks that teams like Sevilla/Valencia/Sociedad got raped in the Summer. If they come up against Bayern again then it won't be any different. Maybe less bad if Puyol plays but still one sided. Same if Real come up against tough competition in Europe. Their defences just don't give a fuck about defending at all.

Heard that Diego Costa's made himself eligible for Spain too. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Leverkusen-Bayern should have ended like 1-6 or something. We are getting better each week, sky is the limit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neymar is been SUBLIME. 

People don't understand just how good this kid is, the way he plays with his vision, dribbles, passes and link-up plays you'd think he'd been playing at Barca for years. It's absolutely incredible that he is capable of adapting Barca's style is such a masterful way so quickly. 

We saw a different Barca today with Neymar playing down the center, where he was involved in EVERYTHING, incredibly efficient upfront and did an incredible job of tracking back and creating plays as well. Reminded me a of the role that Lewandowski plays at dortmund. ORGASMIC to watch. 

He's the real deal, and he only gets better from here. My body is seriously not ready for this.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rachel Riley is orgasmic to watch :banderas

I can't wait for Bayern to destroy Barca btw :banderas :banderas :banderas

Ben Arfa > Neymar :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas

Remy > Messi :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 





























































:banderas


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Benzema is a piece of shit. :angry:

I'm so happy to see Roma, playing so good we are by far the best team in Serie A. :
To bad Dortmund lost.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

"You must spread some rep around before giving to Green Light again" :lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

:ass

AMIRITE, KIZ?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern & Borussia with disappointing results yesterday. Both dominated their games, but couldn't find the win.

BTW, Seabs takes the reward for the GOAT sig. Rachel Riley :yum:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diego Costa is now joint for top scorer with Messi. :shocked:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He's got more in the league now. 10 in 8. Pretty amazing. Atletico/Barca is the last game of the season. Could realistically be a title decider if Atletico keep this up :mark:*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Montpellier going in DRY on the once great Lyon, 5-1 up after 85 mins :lmao

oh how the mighty have fallen. Looking at Lyon's team, wow.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Lyon were never huge though, going into Europe, though they did have the underdog feel in 04/05, 05/06 around that time, and obviously had 3 in a row with Paul Le Guen around then too, but for the last 3 or 4 years even, with a squad that always had a fair bot of aged and experienced players anyway, and the situations in French football and at other clubs, there's been some definite changes, certainly not title challengers, not this year anyway.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Are Lyon going to use the "rebuilding" excuse like a certain someone? :moyes2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lyon were never huge but from 04-09 they were pretty damn good, best in France and had some good runs in Europe.

But now, they're a mess. Grenier, Gomis and Gonalons aside.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Grant Hanley you fucking brain dead moron.:frustrate


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i deem this the best photo on the internet


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He is so dreamy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The definition of an alpha male. 

Such a shame he's at a club like Bayern, he could do so much better.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Maxwell > Mandanda :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

loling hard at Milan. 

poverty team


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Allegri to get sacked, hopefully.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Pirlo too strong.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ZLATAN. :mark: #BelieveintheBigNosedCunt


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hamada said:


> ZLATAN. :mark: #BelieveintheBigNosedCunt


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL dis ref. Goes to book the Marseille player, realises he's booked him already, doesn't have the balls to send him off. #biased


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I heard Lavezzi got pissed he was subbed in the 1st half, after Motta got sent off.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I didn't see that happen. Just wish Menez would have played :moyes1

Zlatan getting booked while being subbed. :brodgers


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Is Menez injured? Haven't seen him play for a while


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Nah, he's fell out with Blanc over leaving the bench early against Benfica. Apparently Liverpool want him. :brodgers

Now Cavani gets booked. 6 yellows and a red. Fuck me is this ref gonna get slated in Le Monde tomorrow. Might pick it up for a giggle.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I see.

Juve won in the end 3-2. Milan are 12th :lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

This ref is a fucking joke. Far too young and inexperienced to referee Le Classique.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the ref is a ******

no fucking idea what hes doing


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Wasn't a sending off, booking PSG players walking off the pitch, doesn't have the balls to send off a Marseille player at home. He'd fit in at La Liga :jordan and still PARIS get the 3 points.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That ref does look young :lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

He's one of the youngest ref in Ligue 1 ACCORDING TO DA BT SPORT 1 COMMENTARY.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PSG win :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Paris showed complete class today. Dodgy decisions against them and still they beat their rivals. Utter, utter class at Stade Velodrome tonight.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well that final free kick was anti climatic as fuck


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just seen Thiago Motta's sending off briefly (before my stream died), no way was that a red card.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Valbuena went down faster than a slut on Blossom Hill. Wasn't a red. Turpin the ref was way out of his league. MOM was Cavani IMO. Really made a nuisance of himself.

Marseille showed that when Mandanda doesn't keep like a dream, their entire back line is weak as fuck.






Mandanda committed himself, should have made sure he punched the ball.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


>


That is pure class.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Amazing :balo2


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Damn Juventus are barely getting through these games. Hopefully we can hit some form soon.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ibra responds to those WOATS at Bayern who were throwing cheap shots at him.

"The only thing I'd like to say is that I wouldn't want this Whyness, or what's his name again? Hoeness, right. I wouldn't want him as a tax consultant,"


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

#BelieveinTheBigNosedCunt


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Damn Juventus are barely getting through these games. Hopefully we can hit some form soon.


First half was woeful but I thought they looked halfway back to their best in the second. Better shape, more pressing, more authority on the ball etc. Pogba should always start games of this magnitude, he has that Keane / Viera like presence which manages to calm the entire team and improve their flow. He still unfortunately however has that one moment every match where he does something inexplicably stupid. That can cost you against the real top teams.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> Ibra responds to those WOATS at Bayern who were throwing cheap shots at him.
> 
> "The only thing I'd like to say is that I wouldn't want this Whyness, or what's his name again? Hoeness, right. I wouldn't want him as a tax consultant,"


Ibra still butthurt over Guardiola and to be fair he should know Hoeness, seeing as he is 1000x more succesful than Ibra as a player.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Egame still butthurt over 7-0 i see


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

people still dumb enough to encourage egame i see


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

butthurt

butthurt everywhere

:banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

rEdredd pls


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just saw mexes' punch. what a scumbag.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

La Liga Top Scorers table said:


> Player Team Goals
> 1 *Diego Costa Atletico Madrid 10*
> 2 Lionel Messi Barcelona 8
> 3 Cristiano Ronaldo Real Madrid 7
> ...


:banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Ibra still butthurt over Guardiola and to be fair he should know Hoeness, seeing as he is 1000x more succesful than Ibra as a player.


Honestly, Hoeness and Ruminegge can't seem to keep their mouth shut and say the stupidest shit. Same goes for Beckenbauer. 

They are the exact type of people that would slam Pep if Ibra had been the one to join Bayern. 



nazzac said:


> Egame still butthurt over 7-0 i see




Says the Dortmund fan...









































Who hops on Bayern's dick every chance he gets 


























































Oh wait, favorite sports teams: Chelsea FC 































































Like anyone takes a joke of a football fan like you seriously anyways.

Pls go corndog.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Eh, man-child Hanley with the clumsy elbow costing us the game, however tremendous effort across the board to keep it tight but it was just a cruel game to be on the receiving end on.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rosell basically came out and said that we will likely be going after COURTOIS to replace Valdes. 

Looks like it's time to get oiled up, because my body isn't ready for this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

My body is ready for all dat money you will have to pay us.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah, that won't be cheap.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> My body is ready for all dat money you will have to pay us.


What's Chelsea going to do though, keep loaning him out for the next 5 years until Cech calls it a day? A keeper of his stature would jump at the promise of first team football with a top club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca will get him for like 15 mil.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Egame calling Nazzac a joke football fan is a joke itself. There are no rules to being a football fan. Actually that's not true. There is only one rule, and that is love the game. If you love the game it doesn't matter if you only support one team or if you support a hundred teams. Just love the game and you are a legitimate football fan. It bothers me when football fans criticise other football fans for enjoying the game in a different way to them.


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Le Nature Garçon said:


> There are no rules to being a football fan. Actually that's not true. There is only one rule, and that is love the game. If you love the game it doesn't matter if you only support one team or if you support a hundred teams. Just love the game and you are a legitimate football fan. It bothers me when football fans criticise other football fans for enjoying the game in a different way to them.


I agree with this but there is a section of fans in England who annoy the hell out of me. They'll watch the game and they'll see a player. He'll be MotM, best player on the pitch, technical skill coming out through his ears etc... The 'fan' will adore him, say he was "amazing, one of the best young players around, a future star". Finds out the player is English. "He didn't play that well, he's overrated, I could name 50 more talented young players". The pre conceptions and the fact they are clearly just trying to be 'controversial' annoys me to high hell. Although can you really calls these fans when they clearly would rather be 'right' rather than discuss the game objectively. Nazzac screams of this kind of fan btw.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

where do you find these matches where the englishman is the man of the match and most technical player?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

]


EGame said:


> Rosell basically came out and said that we will likely be going after COURTOIS to replace Valdes.
> 
> Looks like it's time to get oiled up, because my body isn't ready for this.







I guess this recommended him. He'll blend in nicely with Busquets and Alves


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Chelsea would be foolish to let Courtois go IMO. I suppose Cech can go another 3/4 years but damn Courtois is extremely good and young.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> What's Chelsea going to do though, keep loaning him out for the next 5 years until Cech calls it a day? A keeper of his stature would jump at the promise of first team football with a top club.


Well we're probably going to have to sell him, as Cech can still play for around 6-7 more years. Not arguing that. Just saying that he's worth a lot of money.



Kiz said:


> barca will get him for like 15 mil.


I'd say closer to £20m. Maybe even over that. He's the most promising goalkeeper in the world right now. He's shown more than de Gea has when he was at Atleti. They've won trophies while he was there with him starring in the Copa del Rey final last season and they are in the Champions League, so he is a keeper with that experience behind him now.

He's worth a bigger profit than £10m to us.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Courtois will be at Chelsea next season. Cech will move on after two years of rotation.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i agree he's worth more than 15 mil, but i reckon barca will get him for less than his worth. i'd like to see him move to atletico personally and then ter stegen goes to barca personally.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, Personally would fit very well at Barca.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Le Nature Garçon said:


> Egame calling Nazzac a joke football fan is a joke itself. There are no rules to being a football fan. Actually that's not true. There is only one rule, and that is love the game. If you love the game it doesn't matter if you only support one team or if you support a hundred teams. Just love the game and you are a legitimate football fan. It bothers me when football fans criticise other football fans for enjoying the game in a different way to them.


Thank your for your wise words of wisdom football's holy saviour. Now pls go.



BoJaNNNNN said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he'll have no problem blending in with the best in the world, especially with the potential he has. 



Kiz said:


> i agree he's worth more than 15 mil, but i reckon barca will get him for less than his worth. i'd like to see him move to atletico personally and then ter stegen goes to barca personally.





Hohenheim of Light said:


> Yes, Personally would fit very well at Barca.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what can i say, personally i'm a fan.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

EGame said:


> Yeah he'll have no problem blending in with the best in the world, especially with the potential he has.


I disagree, I don't think he would fit at Bayern Munich to be honest.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But I bet Personally would.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> where do you find these matches where the englishman is the man of the match and most technical player?


***** getting confused. Thinks Aaron Ramsey is English ac.



Joel said:


> I'd say closer to £20m. Maybe even over that. He's the most promising goalkeeper in the world right now. He's shown more than de Gea has when he was at Atleti. They've won trophies while he was there with him starring in the Copa del Rey final last season and they are in the Champions League, so he is a keeper with that experience behind him now.
> 
> He's worth a bigger profit than £10m to us.


I thought I read that his buyout clause was £21 million. Or maybe that was 21 million Euros (am I an idiot or is there no Euros symbol on a keyboard?). Which is...what? £15 million? 

IDK, Chelsea are sort of caught between the rock and the rape button with this. Cech might wear a helmet and look like a numpty while doing so, but he's got plenty gas left in him and is still a quality keeper. Courtois is ready and good enough to start for a team like that though, and there's only so long you'll be able to rotate/keep them both happy before one decides he's getting shafted. 

If I was personally Jose, personally I'd want to keep Courtois, because personally men with helmets give me the willies.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

€


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It is a really annoying situation

Cech's still world class, still fantastic, and was one of the biggest reasons he won the champions league. I can see him going like this for another 5 years

But courtois oozes potential. hes only gonna get better, and hes still so young

I think what we were hoping for is the situation resolving itself. cech pulling a reina and becoming garbage while courtois logically steps up. but now, we're stuck between a rock and a hard place. Getting rid of cech seems risky if courtois doesnt pan out like we expect, and personally, id hate to see him gone after hes done so much for the club


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Cech won't last for another 5 seasons--not as a nailed on starter. Probably around 3 seasons but he is UNREAL. Does it for Chelsea time after time. UNLIMITED POTENTIAL and INVALUABLE PLAYER

Football is strange though. If Cech has 5 bad games in a row, we'd already be hearing #CechOutCourtoisIn.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> *Cech won't last for another 5 seasons*--not as a nailed on starter. Probably around 3 seasons but he is UNREAL. Does it for Chelsea time after time. UNLIMITED POTENTIAL and INVALUABLE PLAYER
> 
> Football is strange though. If Cech has 5 bad games in a row, we'd already be hearing #CechOutCourtoisIn.


Based on exactly what? He's 31, doesn't have to play international friendlies anymore, not always in international tournaments and is now getting back to his true best. So this sounds like you're just throwing out an oinion you haven't really thought about.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Keeping both Cech and Courtois at Chelsea will be a real balancing act, especially if BIG THIBAUT eventually gets pissed off with being loaned out season after season. He could essentially walk into almost any Premier League team right now and automatically be the number 1 keeper (except maybe Man City :terry )

It wouldn't surprise me if Courtois eventually does leave Chelsea.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*If I was Jose I'd start implementing him into the team next season. That seems like a good time and he's getting Champions League and probably title winning potential experience this season which is massive. Pretty amazing to be able to loan your next big thing out for so many straight seasons to a team like Atletico, especially where they are now. If they let him go then it's only be another few seasons at most before Cech needs replacing and then where do they go? They're isn't a whole lot of GK's I can think of that are at Courtois' ability already at any age. What are the chances Chelsea end with a keeper as good or better than him after Cech retires if they let Courtois go? Pretty slim I'd guess. Obviously depends on how willing he is to go out on loan season after season too. I imagine he's happy getting to play every week for a team like Atletico and Atletico are over the moon to get him on loan every season. I wouldn't be taking the risk of losing him for good personally. He isn't that far behind Cech right now and after this season that gap will only be shortened and he'll have Champions League experience too. *_


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> I disagree, I don't think he would fit at Bayern Munich to be honest.


Well that's no surprise, I would expect a colossal idiot like you to have such an opinion.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

:kolo2:kolo1:kolo1:kolo1:kolo1:kolo1:kolo1


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Based on exactly what? He's 31, doesn't have to play international friendlies anymore, not always in international tournaments and is now getting back to his true best.


True, and goalkeepers are often not even at their best until over 30 years old. Hell, Van Der Sar was still GOAT at 40. :mark:



Joel said:


> So this sounds like you're just throwing out an oinion you haven't really thought about.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:lmao EGame always brings the lulz in this thread :banderas

PERSONALLY, :side:, I'd like to see Courtois at Chelsea at some point. Wouldn't mind loaning him out season after season to Atletico Madrid since they seem to be ok with it until Cech's form dips or something happens with him.

It's worrying that Barca in for him. Wouldn't want us to sell to them tbh. Would love to sell to Atletico but he might still end up at Barca since he wants to play for a top club. All in all, I'd be fine if we receive a good fee for him.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I imagine Chelsea will keep Courtois for the foreseeable future, but I imagine he'll get a some sort of guarantee out of Jose to play in the Chelsea team real soon. Maybe a Courtois/Cech rotation sort of thing.


BTW I know this is unrelated to any of the discussion but I'm just gonna leave this here:






GOLACCIO :ass


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Some sort of guarantee for playing time under Jose Mourinho? :ti

Say that to De Bruyne or Lukaku.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

MyWord said:


> I agree with this but there is a section of fans in England who annoy the hell out of me. They'll watch the game and they'll see a player. He'll be MotM, best player on the pitch, technical skill coming out through his ears etc... The 'fan' will adore him, say he was "amazing, one of the best young players around, a future star". *Finds out the player is English*.


Sorry but this warranted a....


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I think Cech is on record as saying that he doesn't want to keep playing into his late 30s. He's got a law degree to fall back on anyway so it's not like he'll be struggling for coin if he leaves Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cech is a class act, love the guy

Smart, absurdly hard worker (he spent hours working on penalties pre final with Franky) and i love his resilience post injury

problem is, he has more than few. cracked skull, i think he has a problem in his arm, and possibly spine.

Personally, Id love to see him to stay with the club post retirement. Really admire the guy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Can easily see Cech at a high level for another 5 years, no way Courtois sticks around.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

God™;24939177 said:


> I think Cech is on record as saying that he doesn't want to keep playing into his late 30s. He's got a law degree to fall back on anyway so it's not like he'll be struggling for coin if he leaves Chelsea.


He probably makes more money in a week or two playing football than he would in a year of being a lawyer.

Actually that's definitely true.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Of course it's true. I doubt Cech is in it for the money, anyway. If he was, he probably would've cut out after the fist time he broke his head. Who wants to keep doing something that has a risk of broken bones, including your skull, after you've already had it cracked once? 

This ain't pro-wrestling, muthafucka.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Based on exactly what? He's 31, doesn't have to play international friendlies anymore, not always in international tournaments and is now getting back to his true best. So this sounds like you're just throwing out an oinion you haven't really thought about.


His age isn't the problem. His skull fracture is the issue. If Cech hadn't had gone through the skull injury, he could have easily carried on until his late 30s. The injury he sustained will gradually affect his movement and vision, as he ages--for a professional athlete--and that's where the problem will come from. He won't derail into mediocrity all of a sudden, but I don't think it will give him the longevity of a Seaman or a van der Sar.

I do hope he goes on for another 5 years because he's one of the few players I like at Chelsea. But you'd be the first to realize that if he has a stretch of poor games, even owing to his form, the fans will be right on his back, especially when you have a Courtois in the ranks.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

It depends if Courtois tries to force the issue, we all know how these player stories start to snowball in the media. I'd love to see Courtois regularly in the PL though. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hamada said:


> It depends if Courtois tries to force the issue, we all know how these player stories start to snowball in the media. I'd love to see Courtois regularly in CHELSEA though.


Fixed. :brodgers


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Courtois should replace Cech next season. Cech has done nothing wrong and it is harsh on him but harsh decisions need to be made to progress the club forward. Courtois has played Champions League football, won trophies and by the end of the season could have experience in a title challenging squad. He's ready. Better to regret using him then losing him.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Abk&#153;;24948809 said:


> Fixed. :brodgers


Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

IDK if this has been reported on this thread but Neymar left Brazil's training injured after a collision with Hernanes


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

#PrayForEGame


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Apparently Adil Rami is going to join Milan in January on loan, according to his agent. Napoli wanted him too, but he rejected them in favor of Milan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so valencia next to be screwed over by milan's horseshit loan deals.

they'll pay fuck all for him, get valencia paying his wages and then pay like 2 mil for him at the end of the season.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Apparently Milan will have to pay a fee of €400,000 for the loan, and if they wish to make it permanent, they'll need to pay Valencia €7 million at the end of the season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

like I said, screwed over


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Rami is class. When Abidal finally slows down he'll be the first in line to replace him alongside Koscielny for France.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> IDK if this has been reported on this thread but Neymar left Brazil's training injured after a collision with Hernanes


Apparently it is nothing serious. 

Atmost he might miss the Brazil game this weekend, which would be fucking great.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Hamada said:


> Rami is class. When Abidal finally slows down he'll be the first in line to replace him alongside Koscielny for France.


Varane will play alongside Kos, not Rami.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rami's been a bit of a spaz lately for Valencia hasn't he? His first season he was good but since has just gone downhill. Still a good defender if he can sort himself out, not a bad signing for Milan who definitely need some improvements at CB.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Saviorxx said:


> Varane will play alongside Kos, not Rami.


Possibly, but at 20 he's a little young to be first choice as CB internationally IMO. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

not really, Varane has shown he's got the quality, but France do have good options at CB between Mexes, Rami, Kos, Sakho and Varane to choose from. However I don't think there'd be any issue with Varane starting at CB for France.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Despite it not making the title this year, I hope you've all tuned in for the start of the A-League season. That's right, it starts during the international break. That's how good it is.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

A-League>>>Bayernliga


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pep wishes he could manage like Frank Farina.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Del Piero :mark:

Defending at it's WOAT best for the A League though :lmao


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Our squad is WOAT compared to last year. Doubt we can go BACK TO BACK AS CHAMPS BABY


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> not really, Varane has shown he's got the quality, but France do have good options at CB between Mexes, Rami, Kos, Sakho and Varane to choose from. However I don't think there'd be any issue with Varane starting at CB for France.


I'm not saying he's not quality but to me he's a little young to slot straight in, particularly when you have the likes of players you already mentioned.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Varane is better than all of them. There's a reason he's forced PEPE out of the Madrid team already.*_


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I just realised we're talking about a Real Madrid defender. I wonder what EGame would have to say :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hamada said:


> I just realised we're talking about a Real Madrid defender. I wonder what EGame would have to say :side:


Put him on your ignore list and you'll always wonder in sweet bliss and not have to see his immature crap posts full of GOAT, WOAT, gifs and constant


























































Location is down under, you support United? But I don't live in Spain yet I support Barca.


























HYPOCRITE!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

:brodgers


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice going in DRY on EGame :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

**Nige

:lmao*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I can only imagine the amount of mail that has been sent to the wrong address in CGS' life because of him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

awaiting egame's response

:banderas


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck Sake CGS, when/if the day the comes that you have a child and you go to register the birth of the kid and the nice lady behind the desk asks you how to spell the kids name (I presume that's how it works) then for god's sake let the mother do the talking.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

CGS said:


> Nice going in DRY on EGame :lmao


The gift that keeps on giving :lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

NICE NIGE.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

NICE NIGE 

EGame's User title "I'M A NICE GUY" 

:hmm:






:|

NIGE IS EGAME


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

that's about as likely as Liverpool winning the league DA you wally.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Donnacha said:


> NICE NIGE
> 
> EGame's User title "I'M A NICE GUY"
> 
> ...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:banderas @ Nige questioning my supporting of Barca. I always LOLLL back to that time Nige was spilling sand out of his gargantuan vagina because he thought I was English and supporting Barca, them proceeded to get embarrassed just like STUPID IDIOT that he is. But hey that's just what WOATS do. WOAT.

:banderas @ Nige making more posts sucking Bayern's dick these days than he does talking about his poverty Blackburn. I DONT UNDERSTAND?! A PROUD ENGLISH SUPPORTER OF A SHIT TEAM LIKE BLACKBURN JUMPING ON THE COCK OF ONE OF THE BEST TEAMS IN EUROPE?! Haven't seen that before. Goodluck with your plastic bandwagoning goals.

:banderas @ Nige sucking Renegades cock and vice-versa. That's okay though, you two need to defend each other and keep guzzling each others cum. The result of each of your poverty WOAT genetics being removed from the human gene pool will do everyone else good in the long run. LOLL

Such feeble poverty posters, embarrassing plastic football fans with no respect for the sport or themselves, the utter filth of society. Disgusting LOL.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WOOLCOCK said:


> that's about as likely as Liverpool winning the league DA you wally.


The month of May can't come soon enough. :banderas

(Even though we'll probably have it wrapped up in April :banderas )


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

#TeamNige


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dont say that donnacha

you may still have a chance at top 4 when april rolls around :banderas


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> #TeamNige


#TeamNice


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

#TeamPoverty


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> The month of May can't come soon enough. :banderas
> 
> (Even though we'll probably have it wrapped up in April :banderas )


I liked how you had enough sense to leave the date open-ended by not including the year date. Smart man.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

#teamSakho


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

When EGame was talking about poverty and football I thought he was referring to the African Cup of Nations.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

or the 2nd half of the la liga table


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> #teamSakho


#TeamHendo

:hendo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> #TeamPoverty


Suits you well, actually maybe not enough emphasis on just how AWFUL you truly are.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I liked how you had enough sense to leave the date open-ended by not including the year date. Smart man.


2013/14 thread though. :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

But this isn't the Premier League thread :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> *etc*


:lenny


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

liverpool 2 win the 2013-2014 A league


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Victor Valdes would steal your girl, easily.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"Sí, but I will steal his job, no?"


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Valdes steals my girl until she sees how shit he is at goalkeeping. ique2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Like A Boss said:


> Valdes steals my girl until she sees how shit he is at goalkeeping. ique2


Best keeper in the world at the moment. 

You'll just have to deal with that.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

EGame said:


> Best keeper in the world at the moment.


:jameson


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Like A Boss said:


> :jameson


Location: St. Louis 

Football knowledge: 0


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

EGame said:


> Location: St. Louis
> 
> Football knowledge: 0


Because location decides how much you know about a sport. 

On second though, nevermind. You are correct, as always, ol' almighty European.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Auto correct went in dry on me :jose


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Like A Boss said:


> Because location decides how much you know about a sport.
> 
> On second though, nevermind. You are correct, as always, ol' almighty European.


Thanks!

I hope we can reconcile on our differences and start of fresh. 

All the best, 

EGame


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Suits you well, actually maybe not enough emphasis on just how AWFUL you truly are.


I'm better than you in every way imaginable. You are your own creation. You are the undisputed WOAT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> I'm better than you in every way imaginable. You are your own creation. You are the undisputed WOAT.


The only thing you are better than me at is bending over and taking a 12 inch behemoth cock up the ass. 

You're just going to have to deal with that. 

Edit: Thanks.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

EGame said:


> Best keeper in the world at the moment.


:kenny


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> :kenny


Name: Bojan 

Supports: Liverpool 

Yeah you must know quality.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

EGame said:


> Name: Bojan
> 
> Supports: Liverpool
> 
> Yeah you must know quality.


Yeah, I do know it










And our 2nd keeper is going to be your 1st next season :hayden3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Isn't Valdes the same keeper who let 7 in against Bayern last season in the Champions League? Wow, he must be incredible


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> Yeah, I do know it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what's your point? Valdes has saved like 4 or 5 penalties so far this season. Except we don't go making stupid gifs of it because it's expected from us. 



Bullseye said:


> Isn't Valdes the same keeper who let 7 in against Bayern last season in the Champions League? Wow, he must be incredible


Isn't Neuer the same keeper who lost the shootout to an average Chelsea team at home in the CL final? 
Isn't Casillas the same keeper who is Spain and Real Madrid's captain and can't get off the bench?
Isn't De Gea the same keeper who let 6 goals in against City at Old Trafford in a single game? 
Isn't Buffon the same keeper who let in 4 goals in the Euro 2012 Final?
Isn't Petr Cech the same keeper who let in 5 goals against Arsenal at Stamford Bridge? 

Wow look at that, you're a complete idiot. What a surprise. 

Pls go WOAT. You know nothing and you are nothing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i take offence at that, we werent average, we had bosingwa and kalou for gods sake

also to be fair to cech, AVB was managing that arsenal game, and Terry was playing. it was never going to end well


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> So what's your point? Valdes has saved like 4 or 5 penalties so far this season. Except we don't go making stupid gifs of it because it's expected from us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why no Courtois? 8*D

Look at the bandwagoning Canadian getting so wound up :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish I could find the posts made after that match. Pretty sure al lot of Chelsea fans were calling for Cech's head.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bullseye said:


> Why no Courtois? 8*D
> 
> Look at the bandwagoning Canadian getting so wound up :lmao


And here you are thinking I'm Canadian. :banderas

Potatoes gonna potate. 

LOLLLLLL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

By the way you can stop being wrong anytime you like Bullseye. 

Just stop WOATING. 

And by that I mean stop posting. 

Pls go.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> The only thing you are better than me at is bending over and taking a 12 inch behemoth cock up the ass.
> 
> You're just going to have to deal with that.
> 
> Edit: Thanks.


I'm glad you said, I'd like to think I would be better than that as it would prove quite the mental and emotional challenge for a heterosexual male such as myself. I'd get up and take revenge, Marcellus Wallace style. You'd probably kill yourself. WOAT.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Think I'm qualified for EGame's locationitis. 

Lived in Greece for 6 months as a young child, and spent over 3 months there on holidays.

That's like 9 months in Europe.

And they won a major championship.

I am the tomato among potatoes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> I'm glad you said, I'd like to think I would be better than that as it would prove quite the mental and emotional challenge for a heterosexual male such as myself. I'd get up and take revenge, Marcellus Wallace style. You'd probably kill yourself. WOAT.


One of the worst posts I have ever read. (srs)
















































Like cringe-worthy awful 




























































































Like Donny Wolbock awful 



















































































Like United 9th place awful


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

First time I've done it, and it feels so good :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:banderas @ the last few pages


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So many people looking silly from these BATTLES and none of them are EGame. 

Ftr Valdes is right up there for best keeper in the world. Not his fault Pique is a potato and Barca get a kick out of not defending corners. Watch how many more goals they concede once he leaves. Spoiler: It goes UP. No keeper in England is as good. Hart lol, Cech isn't far behind but still behind, De Gea is catching up, Mignolet isn't there yet, Lloris is close but still makes too many silly errors, Cortious is pretty close, Lopez is close too right now but results and lack of clean sheets work against him, Neuer barely ever makes a save most matches so it's hard to really compare. I'm not saying he is but the notion that he is being laughable is laughable in itself.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some of you have lost sight of what this thread is really about. Time to get it back on track.

Carmarthen Town 4-4 Bangor City 

Another thrilling game yesterday in the CORBETT SPORTS WELSH PREMIER LEAGUE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd say valdes is the best keeper in the world. neuer has had more and more mistakes creep into his game. weidenfeller needs to be mentioned as well.

it's worth pointing out in seabs' post that one of the keepers are older than valdes (cech) and lopez is the same age (31), which is still quite young in keeper terms. most of those guys listed have about 10 years left at least, valdes still has 5 or so. says a lot.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Valdes is nowhere near the best keeper in the world. How he got to Spain No 1 is hysterical. And E-Game makes himself look silly every time he a.) tries to own someone b.) tries to inject humour into that ownage. Barca aren't the team anymore buddy, lol, woat, deal with it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But who was Buffon?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

top of the league WHAT WHAAAAAT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I have been ordered to talk more about the A-League in this thread, and not lolWelsh leagues.

Yesterday, Blue Melbourne and Red Melbourne played out a boring 0-0 draw. Blue Melbourne beat up Harry Kewell and he had to get a bandage on his head. I was concerned for his safety, and relieved when he was subbed off after like 65 minutes.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Buffon isn't a contender anymore.*



Henry Hill said:


> Valdes is nowhere near the best keeper in the world. How he got to Spain No 1 is hysterical. And E-Game makes himself look silly every time he a.) tries to own someone b.) tries to inject humour into that ownage. Barca aren't the team anymore buddy, lol, woat, deal with it.


*Ahead of Reina who was terrible last season and Casillas who doesn't play for his club anymore? Yeah, hysterical.

And the only ones looking silly are those who get obsessed with EGame and bring him up in every one of their posts. That's you btw.*


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Valdes is far away from best goalkeeper in the world. Even barca fans can't stand him except egame:hayden3 there is reason Reina is gonna replace him Next season! can't believe you guys are actually saying he is the best goalkeeper in the world:fpalm i thought you were joking...


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

A-League? IAIN RAMSEY. MICHAEL MIFSUD. bama


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what valdes is forced to do he does well. it seems to border on having nothing to do or being able to nothing about pique's frequent fuck ups. however whenever he is faced with regular goalkeeping scenarios he is a very consistent performer. can't really recall him making a mistake this season so far, or at least one that cost barca a goal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hasn't he made like penalty saves this season too? If Mignolet or Guzan or Cech had that stat people would be wanking themselves into a coma. You'll see how good he is if Barca don't sign a top quality keeper to replace him.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Hasn't he made like penalty saves this season too? If Mignolet or Guzan or Cech had that stat people would be wanking themselves into a coma. You'll see how good he is if Barca don't sign a top quality keeper to replace him.*


The stat would probably be more impressive if it was actually posted. :kolo1


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

As long as they replace him with anyone but our David.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *So many people looking silly from these BATTLES and none of them are EGame.
> 
> Ftr Valdes is right up there for best keeper in the world. Not his fault Pique is a potato and Barca get a kick out of not defending corners. Watch how many more goals they concede once he leaves. Spoiler: It goes UP. No keeper in England is as good. Hart lol, Cech isn't far behind but still behind, De Gea is catching up, Mignolet isn't there yet, Lloris is close but still makes too many silly errors, Cortious is pretty close, Lopez is close too right now but results and lack of clean sheets work against him, Neuer barely ever makes a save most matches so it's hard to really compare. I'm not saying he is but the notion that he is being laughable is laughable in itself.*


People on this forum don't have to brain capacity to understand the following statement: 

Valdes is the best keeper in the world *at the moment.* 

Heres a perfect example of the utter filth on this forum that fall under that category...



Henry Hill said:


> Valdes is nowhere near the best keeper in the world. How he got to Spain No 1 is hysterical. And E-Game makes himself look silly every time he a.) tries to own someone b.) tries to inject humour into that ownage. Barca aren't the team anymore buddy, lol, woat, deal with it.


Oh by the way....




























I Curry I said:


> I'm now chuckling because I can remember telling a friend a few years ago that by now Pato would be the best striker in the world...Didn't pan out so well.
> 
> Pogba is a good shout. I'm not sure who else I'd have. *Courtois/Varane*/Pogba/Balotelli would be my guess for best in each "line".





Henry Hill said:


> *Names sound familiar but I'm not too familiar with these players. *Checks Wikipedia**
> 
> Lol, I had forgotten all about Pato. He sort of fell of a cliff didn't he?













































Must say your knowledge of Spanish football must be EXTENSIVE





















































Yeah you are definitely in a position to judge Valdes



































































And Barcelona 
























































































Seeing as you don't even know who Varane or Courtois is










































































































Yet you were that guy who was all over Real Madrid's nuts last season 


























































































































Yet don't know who Varane is






























































































8/8 Win in La Liga 
2/2 wins in Europe 





























































































































































Not the team anymore 















































































































































































































































































#TOPOFTHEWORLDBABY
#WEONTOPOFTHEWORLD


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

EGame, may I ask who you feel should be the Belgian no. 1 right now?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Well this thread went to shit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> The stat would probably be more impressive if it was actually posted. :kolo1


*:lmao I'm on a roll this weekend. I think it's 4 already.*


Quasi Juice said:


> Well this thread went to shit.


*No it didn't. Although I hope Henry learned from his mistakes last time and doesn't end up going down the same path again this time.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

2/20 wins in Europe eh egame?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Probably still better than City's record :hayden2*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mr. Lawls said:


> 2/20 wins in Europe eh egame?


brb typing from my phone. 

10/10 do the math bro.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hamada said:


> EGame, may I ask who you feel should be the Belgian no. 1 right now?


I doesn't watch international football bro, therefore I doesn't cur.



Quasi Juice said:


> Well this thread went to shit.


Ironically about the same time you started posting in it. :banderas.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *:lmao I'm on a roll this weekend. I think it's 4 already.*


Seems like I have found my successor :moyes2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Probably still better than City's record :hayden2*


20/20 would be better than a few teams in fairness.

:talk


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I can't believe how many jimmies I rustle on this forum. 

brb posting a magazine cover with Valdes on it. 90% of football posters let out their menstruation cycle rage because of it. 

Bunch of WOATS.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Hasn't he made like penalty saves this season too? If Mignolet or Guzan or Cech had that stat people would be wanking themselves into a coma. You'll see how good he is if Barca don't sign a top quality keeper to replace him.*


cech's been there done that, just ask bayern and barca

which you know, counts more because of BIG GAME STATUS


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> People on this forum don't have to brain capacity to understand the following statement:
> 
> Valdes is the best keeper in the world *at the moment.*
> 
> ...


Predictably lame and non humorous response. Chapeau.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> 20/20 would be better than a few teams in fairness.
> 
> :talk


*It said 2/20 in Lawls' post which is what I read. :hmm:*


EGame said:


> I can't believe how many jimmies I rustle on this forum.
> 
> brb posting a magazine cover with Valdes on it. 90% of football posters let out their menstruation cycle rage because of it.
> 
> Bunch of WOATS.


:lmao


ReDREDD said:


> cech's been there done that, just ask bayern and barca
> 
> which you know, counts more because of BIG GAME STATUS


*Didn't save them when it really mattered though did he?










:draper2*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Predictably lame and non humorous response. Chapeau.


Predictably avoids context of post as always. 

You're just going to have to deal with that, failure.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

First time EGame has spoken towards me :cheer


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> Predictably avoids context of post as always.
> 
> You're just going to have to deal with that, failure.


No failure is when your beloved Barca lose 7-0 to the best team in the world and you get all butthurt about it. An even funnier failure is losing 2-0 to OAP Milan who didn't even have Balotelli playing. 



> I can't believe how many jimmies I rustle through spending hours of my time thinking of amateurish ways to provide bottom of the barrel humour on this forum.


I can't either. No one WOATS quite like you sir. 



> Although I hope Henry learned from his mistakes last time


If taking on an entire forum and winning is a mistake then I'll be happy to stay on that path. Thanks. E-Game has go away heat, that is all. If he was banned no one would care.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> No failure is when your beloved Barca lose 7-0 to the best team in the world and you get all butthurt about it. An even funnier failure is losing 2-0 to OAP Milan who didn't even have Balotelli playing.
> 
> 
> 
> If taking on an entire forum and winning is a mistake then I'll be happy to stay on that path. Thanks. E-Game has go away heat, that is all. If he was banned no one would care.


Sorry you don't know who Courtois or Varane is. 
Sorry, you know nothing about football even though you try to act like it. So why should I bother debating football results with you?

Sorry, you're just going to have to deal with that, failure.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> No failure is when your beloved Barca lose 7-0 to the best team in the world and you get all butthurt about it. An even funnier failure is losing 2-0 to OAP Milan who didn't even have Balotelli playing.














> *If taking on an entire forum and winning* is a mistake then I'll be happy to stay on that path. Thanks. E-Game has go away heat, that is all. If he was banned no one would care.


:hayden3

:whiteknight


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> :hayden3
> 
> :whiteknight


*TIME TO TAKE OVER EUROPE*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah difference is I never hyped up Juventus as the best team in Europe, I said they could challenge (and they still might) but never for a moment thought they were in Bayern's league. 

E-Game has still not got over Bayern taking Barca's place on daddy's chair.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

We are luring Madrid into a false sense of confidence when they come against us hence the draws so far.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm not totally sure I'd go with Valdes as the BITW, but he's absolutely got a case. I don't think I've watched a Barca game this season where he hasn't pulled off at least one cracking save. If you're talking about a keeper's importance to his team when making a case for him being the best goalkeeper in the world right now - and why wouldn't you, I guess? - then he might be more important to Barca than any other goalkeeper is to their respective teams. I mean, shit man, Lloris is stuck with fucking Michael Dawson and even that's not as bad as having Pique in front of you.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

You're getting incredibly predictable EGame, step up your game.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiz said:


> *TIME TO TAKE OVER EUROPE*


*Optimism* - Hopefulness and confidence about the future or the successful outcome of something.

Use in a sentence: Henry Hill was optimistic about Juve's chances in Europe. 

*Delusion* - An idiosyncratic belief or impression that is firmly maintained despite being contradicted by what is generally accepted as reality,.

Use in a sentence: E-Game was clearly deluded if he thought Barca would be able to compete with Bayern Munich who are clearly on paper and in execution a much greater team. 

Another use in a sentence: E-Game was obviously quite deluded if he thought that no-showing in a world cup made no difference to a player's legacy provided that they score 1000 goals in the group stages of the Champions League.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

your signature allows both optimism and delusion though as there is no further context.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't believe a signature needs context, it's having a bit of fun with players I'm invested in and would love to see achieve something on the grandest stage together before huge offers start coming in from the likes of Madrid. 

In my actual posts, I have not shown delusion when talking up Juve's chances. I said they had one of the balanced teams with a striker now in place and was justified in thinking that if they could get a 30-40 goal a season player that they would be able to compete because they generally don't concede too many goals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> You're getting incredibly predictable EGame, step up your game.


You're irrelevant lol, I don't even recall seeing you post anything about football. And you expect me to take your advice. Lollll

Also lol, Henry Hill you might want to take THE WOAT Nige's path and add me to your ignore list, it'll save you the frustration of me exposing you over and over and over.....


....and over.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Let's face the facts though. 
*
You probably shouldn't be making statements about spanish/teams/players if you have no idea about some of the best talents in the league like Courtois or Varane. It makes it too obvious you know nothing of what you are talking about. 

I need not say anymore.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> *Let's face the facts though.
> *
> You probably shouldn't be making statements about spanish/teams/players if you have no idea about some of the best talents in the league like Courtois or Varane. It makes it too obvious you know nothing of what you are talking about.
> 
> I need not say anymore.


When have you ever faced the facts? Lol, you overrate Barca and Messi to utterly absurd lengths. And the only thing you've ever exposed is your own lack of wit, insight and imagination. You're right, you need not say anymore, you've said far too much already. Post at the GOAT, you best not WOAT.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stupidness aside that is the main point. EGame's post above me btw. Not knowing who Varane is and then posting opinions on Spanish teams is very amusing.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Stupidness aside that is the main point. EGame's post above me btw. Not knowing who Varane is and then posting opinions on Spanish teams is very amusing.*


I post about Spanish teams when I watch Spanish teams play which I admit is not often because I'm a BT Sport man and don't get La Liga coverage. You don't need to be an expert to know that Barca aren't in Bayern's league and that Madrid have a poor defence, the two things I primarily post about concerning Spanish teams.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> When have you ever faced the facts? Lol, you overrate Barca and Messi to utterly absurd lengths. And the only thing you've ever exposed is your own lack of wit, insight and imagination. You're right, you need not say anymore, you've said far too much already. Post at the GOAT, you best not WOAT.


You and Nige would get along great. 

Both of you are oblivious beyond measure to my posts. :hayden3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

People who argue with EGame seem to be very miserable. Aside from his obvious joking, he does make some good points. The Valdes one in particular is good merely off the fact it has divided opinion despite being arguably correct. Casillas doesn't play, de Gea and Courtois are still improving but aren't there yet, Neuer and Lloris occasionally make some moronic decisions/mistakes and I don't see Cech and Buffon at his level right now either.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> You and Nige would get along great.
> 
> Both of you are oblivious beyond measure to my posts. :hayden3


No, we just both know that you're a painfully, unfunny tool. Some admin thinking that your hot shit doesn't mean anything to me.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> I post about Spanish teams when I watch Spanish teams play which I admit is not often because I'm a BT Sport man and don't get La Liga coverage. You don't need to be an expert to know that Barca aren't in Bayern's league and that Madrid have a poor defence, the two things I primarily post about concerning Spanish teams.


Madrid have a poor defence and you haven't heard of Varane?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader not joining Team Poverty.

Shocker.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Madrid have a poor defence and you haven't heard of Varane?


If Arebloa, Pepe and Ramos (who should be sent off pretty much every time he sets foot on a pitch) are still in the starting line up then it remains a pretty mediocre defence regardless of who they've added. 

I've never claimed to be any expert on spanish football, as I said I rarely got to watch it. I do know however that when two teams in the league get close to 100 points and then get beaten handily in Europe it probably isn't the best of leagues.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

What the hell is team poverty? I'm team common sense.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I get it now. They key to understanding that Barca are actually as good if not better than Bayern (pretty much the only thing I post about in regards to the club) is in knowing about two players who don't actually play for Barcelona. Thanks E-Game, you have enlightened me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh look, all the good posters agree and all the WOAT posters think Valdes sucks :draper2*



Henry Hill said:


> Valdes is nowhere near the best keeper in the world. How he got to Spain No 1 is hysterical. And E-Game makes himself look silly every time he a.) tries to own someone b.) tries to inject humour into that ownage. Barca aren't the team anymore buddy, lol, woat, deal with it.





Henry Hill said:


> I post about Spanish teams when I watch Spanish teams play which I admit is not often because I'm a BT Sport man and don't get La Liga coverage. You don't need to be an expert to know that Barca aren't in Bayern's league and that Madrid have a poor defence, the two things I primarily post about concerning Spanish teams.


*If you don't watch La Liga then you don't get to make that claim son. You also wouldn't know why Valdes is getting picked Casillas either which makes your post above even more amusing. Clearly don't know much about the league but still gonna talk bad about it.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Oh look, all the good posters agree and all the WOAT posters think Valdes sucks :draper2*
> 
> 
> *If you don't watch La Liga then you don't get to make that claim son. You also wouldn't know why Valdes is getting picked Casillas either which makes your post above even more amusing. Clearly don't know much about the league but still gonna talk bad about it.*


Last time I checked playing well against a series of bum teams in a bum league does not make you the best keeper in the world. 

Getting over 100 pts in a league and then not even being competitive against the eventual champions of Europe classifies a bum league. 

That I do know and until Barca or Madrid make the final of the CL again that's all I need to know.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

People need to stop being so obsessed with getting one over EGame.

I don't know how the hell Henry Hill even got into this. And he got involved by posting the most irrelevant post in the history of these football threads. Just to try and get one over EGame, thus failing immediately.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's an awfully simplistic way of looking at things. By your argument Messi, Ronaldo and Iniesta can't be the best players in the world either. So every team that BAYERN MUNICH beat can no longer have their players be defined as world class? 

Oh and Barca and Real need to make the CL Final to make La Liga a strong league again? Because that has a lot of bearing on the quality of a domestic league doesn't it. Bayern won their league last season by 25 points = BUM LEAGUE.

You have a VERY simplistic view of football.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Bayern can't be the best team in the world until they've performed well at a World Cup


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The English League is a bum league at the moment. Not that I'm saying anyone is saying it's great, I'm just putting it out there.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *That's an awfully simplistic way of looking at things. By your argument Messi, Ronaldo and Iniesta can't be the best players in the world either. So every team that BAYERN MUNICH beat can no longer have their players be defined as world class?
> 
> Oh and Barca and Real need to make the CL Final to make La Liga a strong league again? Because that has a lot of bearing on the quality of a domestic league doesn't it. Bayern won their league last season by 25 points = BUM LEAGUE.
> 
> You have a VERY simplistic view of football.*


No if they made the CL final it would somewhat justify the obscene amount of pts they usually pick up in league competition. Last season looking at Bayern's European form it made sense for them to dominate their league. Baaed on Barca's European form, their dominance of a league does not make that league look so good. 

I'm not talking about the individual quality of players. Iniesta, Ronaldo and Messi are clearly all top 5 players in the world. I'm not disputing that at all.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So you're saying the quality of a league depends on how well the league winner performs in the Champions League? Real and Barca both made the Semi's which is hardly something to be ashamed about.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Did this all start out by Egame stating valdes is currently the best goalie in the world?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sexiest goalkeeper in the world at least bama*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *So you're saying the quality of a league depends on how well the league winner performs in the Champions League? Real and Barca both made the Semi's which is hardly something to be ashamed about.*


No it's nothing to be ashamed about and they are clearly top, top teams. But getting 100 pts in a supposed top league should be an indication of sheer greatness. You would not expect that team to lose 7-0 in a CL semi-final. 

Now last year Bayern probably would have got to 100 pts were it a 38 game league (I think they were like 8-9 pts off the mark) but it's not common for teams in Germany to get such high point percentages, especially not in comparison to La Liga where it seems a lot easier for players to stuff the stat sheet and pick up more easy wins. 

Bayern beat Barca because collectively they are a better team. Individually Robben and Ribery are the only players in the same league as Messi and Iniesta.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like to take a moment and commemorate my fallen colleague Henry Hill and I wish him the best of luck on his future endeavours.

However at this moment, I would like to divert attention back to my original topic before this whole fiasco started. 

If this guy were to slap your girlfriends ass at a club: 










would you? 

a) Walk away 

b) Cry


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

C) Join in?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TNA_WWE said:


> C) Join in?


Fuark, I like the way you think. Repped.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> I would like to take a moment and commemorate my fallen colleague Henry Hill


Take a moment to commemorate the fallen Barca instead. They're not going to be GOATING in Europe for quite some time.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

D) sit in the corner with a torch, Vaseline and go to town?

Edit: just seen a Neuer lookalike in the shop, he dropped the bread. WOAT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*You've got a pretty bad case of the old obsessions here haven't you?*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *You've got a pretty bad case of the old obsessions here haven't you?*


Yeah it's not great but better I imagine than having compulsive kiss ass symptoms.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:hayden3


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

all this disrespect towards cech is disgusting

brb gonna throw up


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

All these back and forth is due to lack of club games :kenny. Guess people need to find new ways of keeping themselves entertained.


Btw, this is the most hysterical post I've read. Gold.



Vader said:


> Bayern can't be the best team in the world until they've performed well at a World Cup


:lol


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> No it's nothing to be ashamed about and they are clearly top, top teams. But getting 100 pts in a supposed top league should be an indication of sheer greatness. You would not expect that team to lose 7-0 in a CL semi-final.
> 
> Now last year Bayern probably would have got to 100 pts were it a 38 game league (I think they were like 8-9 pts off the mark) but it's not common for teams in Germany to get such high point percentages, especially not in comparison to La Liga where it seems a lot easier for players to stuff the stat sheet and pick up more easy wins.
> 
> Bayern beat Barca because collectively they are a better team. *Individually Robben and Ribery are the only players in the same league as Messi and Iniesta.*


LAHM.


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> LAHM.


People just say Robben and Ribery because generally people always go for the attacking players when talking about the best players. Honestly Lahm is the best player in Bayern squad and by the end of his career I expect him to have over taken Cafu as the greatest ever right back. Schweinsteiger doesn't get enough love either as I'd have him over Robben.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lahm and Bastian are better than Robben for my liking. Although Robben understandably gets more hype given he's playing in a glamour position. Robben on his day is world class though.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Robben has become a different animal as of late, he still has those moments of magical genius but he is now far more team orientated. He was also Bayern's most influential player in the games against Juve, Barca and Dortmund last season. 

I still think him and Ribery are what sets Bayern apart. I'm a big Lahm fan but I'd have him in that second bracket of top players.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

his eyes are piercing my soul. 

best GK is so subjective and fluid. Hard to say right now. 

But Morgan De Sanctis has allowed one goal in seven matches with six clean sheets.

De Sanctis is on that GOAT flow right now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

to be fair, all of roma has been astonishing lately


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Correct. 

But I didn't see anyone mention his name, and thought his outstanding performance thus far deserved mention.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

De Sanctis is actually a very average GK. Anybody who follows Serie A knows he's way past being dependable.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Well, I don't think he'll go through the season only allowing 6 goals with 32 clean sheets. He's probably down to come back to Earth soon enough.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

EGame vs Henry Hill at Rantsamania


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I've already carried that imbecile to a number of five star debates. His only redeeming qualities are his hatred for Madrid and the major feminina in his sig. 

Roll on nxt wkd. Fiorentina-Juve can't come quick enough. It's time to start playing like champions again. Been lucky (inc screwing over Chievo) to get 19/21 without hitting first gear.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> Bayern can't be the best team in the world until they've performed well at a World Cup


MUST. ACKOWLEDGE. GOAT. POST

:lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...eeper-victor-valdes-interested-in-monaco-move

"Moneybags Monaco" I read on one website, lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Valdes to Monaco I can definitely see happen. Valdes wants a new challenge, new country etc. Valdes wants money and preferably shitloads of it. Monaco like to bring in big names and want one of the best goalies in the world. Voila.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Mourinho on Casillas: "He's a media darling, he's poor with his feet, Diego López is better".*

:banderas :banderas :banderas 

Fucking lol. 

The greatest fuckover Mou has ever done and probably ever will do was destroying Casillas's career. :clap

I'd would like to feel bad for Casillas because he is a pretty genuine and humble guy...but's still apart of that garbage club Madrid. LOLLLL

Meanwhile The GOAT is just taking it easy. No fucks given.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Monaco and PSG having a battle over who can spend the most money apparently.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Valdes was on the "Ligue 1 review" show in France the other day. He carried himself quite well, did a bit of Ligue 1 boot licking, but otherwise he just seemed like a cool guy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

inter's new majority shareholder. what a cutie.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

eh, how much share?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

70% is what the amount seems to be.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

DOLLAH DOLLAH


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Red Melbourne vs Mariners on Saturday :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I WILL SHOW SEABS RESPECT said:


> *Red Melbourne* vs Mariners on Saturday :mark:


RAMSEY? MIFSUD?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Adelaide/Victory will actually be a good game (by A-League standards) tonight. Adelaide will probably smash it because they looked pretty great last week, but it should still be entertaining. It will contain passes that actually go where they're supposed to. :mark:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I heard Blackburn have infringed some rules set by Financial Fair Play, they could potentially face a fine or even an embargo for all the Management changes they made and all the agent fees they forked out on last season but don't worry, Venky's are here for the long haul! fpalm


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


>


:lmao

'dat Zonal Marky Mark.

Going to be a slobberknocker. Both teams in red hot form and Totti is playing like it's 2004.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

When the fuck did Gervinho start wearing a headband, and why?

That'd be like Evan Stone wearing a sock on his gargantuan willy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Totti :jose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gervinho got a lot of abuse, but he really does go past players incredibly well, even with Arsenal I always thought he was great at that. Think he was underrated when he was in England.

Stunning from Pjanic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fantastic finish from Kießling to fire Leverkusen to the top of the Bundesliga.






:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WOZ GOL

Forget Bundesliga. 

FORZA ROMA :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pjanic is top class :jose


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Pjanic is painfully underrated.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Cannavaro the WOAT.

Two sweet strikes from Pranjic but Roma were looking pretty ordinary in that second half until Cannavaro decided to blow everything up. De Rossi was excellent throughout, particularly defensively.

Another good win for Hyypia. :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Honestly could the bundesliga be anymore of a joke? Refs allowing side netting goals just so teams can keep up with Bayern and make the league look competitive.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kießling supposedly told the ref he didn't think it was a goal. But the the entire game was a fiasco tbh. Hoffenheim goal wrongfully called offside, weird as hell penalty call, the phantom goal.

Game will be replayed, more likely than not.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Kießling supposedly told the ref he didn't think it was a goal. But the the entire game was a fiasco tbh. Hoffenheim goal wrongfully called offside, weird as hell penalty call, the phantom goal.
> 
> Game will be replayed, more likely than not.


Sounds like last night's A-League game.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Only problem is with Leverkusen in the UCL, it's gonna be difficult to fit the replay into the schedule.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mariners and the refs at it again, as always.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Not sure it's fair to replay the game. Leverkusen were leading at the time of the goal so starting the game from scratch isn't right. That ref should never be allowed near a football again though, ridiculous performance throughout.

Roma deserve all the love.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Replaying the game is an iffy precedence to set. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

It's happened before in the Bundesliga. Back in '94 with Bayern and Nuremburg. I watched it live.


Okay that's a lie I read it on twitty last night. 

But it has happened.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Couple of things:

MARIO GOTZE has arrived and arrived in style
Arjen Robben would make a top class defender
Kroos needs to sit on the bench for a game or two
At first Boateng potatoed, but IT'S OKAY

Second half of that game didn't look like Pep's Bayern at all, rather one akin to Bayern's best under Heynckes.

Also, anybody see Zlatan's first goal against Bastia?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cold night in Osasuna coming up. This is never a fun game.enaldo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Messi back?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Is Messi back?


Yeah he has the green light. I'd be excited and all, his return is overshadowed by THE GOATS RETURN aka my favorite player of all time. 






TEARS ARE GETTING READY TO FLOW FOR HIS RETURN DEBUT. O...M...G!!!



















OH MY DAYS WHAT A BEAST!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Points for the Brooke gif.

Puyol is also my favourite Barca player. Might watch the match.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Also, anybody see Zlatan's first goal against Bastia?


Those TAEKWONDO SKILLS :


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> Those TAEKWONDO SKILLS :


:clap


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> Those TAEKWONDO SKILLS :


He's capable of such ridiculous goals. 

My favorite taekwondo-esque goal he has ever scored was was against Italy in the 2004 Euro Cup. 

I literally screamed when he scored it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Love zlatan i'd have him at united in a heartbeat.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That goal was ok I guess.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Montoya Bartra* Puyol* Adriano - Xavi Busquets Iniesta - Pedro Cesc Neymar #fcblive










Welcome back El Capita.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Decent dive from Neymar. Good to see Puyol back, for however long it is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

No sharpness at all today in attack except for Neymar. 

Cesc in the false 9 should be a dead project by now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thought the ref was gonna send him off then :lol


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

EGame said:


> Cesc in the false 9 should be a dead project by now.


Correct. I thought this would be the chance to give Neymar a go in that spot.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is TELLO on the bench?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY FUCK CESC needs to get off the pitch.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK This is frustrating as hell.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cold night is Osasuna as usual. enaldo. 

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I know that feeling, bro.

It really is awful when the best teams have frustrating draws with WOATS. :suarez2

Barca, Liverpool and Red Melbourne all suffered it today. :jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Puyol's immense. When was the last time Iniesta had a great game? Feels like he's been way off form for a while now.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> I know that feeling, bro.
> 
> It really is awful when the best teams have frustrating draws with WOATS. :suarez2
> 
> Barca, Liverpool and Red Melbourne all suffered it today. :jose






Seabs said:


> *Puyol's immense. When was the last time Iniesta had a great game? Feels like he's been way off form for a while now.*


Iniesta hasn't had a good game all season. Definitely worrying, he's only been about 1/4 the player he usually is.

The way I see it, it's better to drop points today and have a fire under our asses for Milan and Madrid.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> I know that feeling, bro.
> 
> It really is awful when the best teams have frustrating draws with WOATS. :suarez2
> 
> Barca, Liverpool and Red Melbourne all suffered it today. :jose


and southampton :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I laughed. :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ASSpanyol beat Athletico Madrid today. :banderas 

Making us league leaders. :banderas


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dat duopoly monopoly :banderas


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Arry.....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

class act dem millwall fans, trffic lads :arry


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bit late to the party but Roma-Napoli was comfortably the best game I've seen so far this season. Thought Napoli were unlucky to give away a soft free kick but my god the execution was breathtaking. Couldn't believe some of Roma's passing too, there is no other club in the league who can pull off those intricate sort of movements on such a consistent basis. It was a great advert for the league which should be really hotly contested this season.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you see Roma in the title race in the long run, Henry? They seem very promising so far and currently have the best defence in Europe. Just a single goal conceded. Only watched one of their games this season (against Inter) which they totally dominated especially in the first half.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What just happened at Florence?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fiorentina raping Juventus.

Rossi hattrick. 4 goals in the second half. Juve falling to pieces.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*TIME TO TAKE OVER EUROPE*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Also Hamburg/Stuttgart :mark:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Abk™ said:


> *Do you see Roma in the title race in the long run, Henry?* They seem very promising so far and currently have the best defence in Europe. Just a single goal conceded. Only watched one of their games this season (against Inter) which they totally dominated especially in the first half.


Juve have far too many quality players to not get their act together at some point (here's hoping) but Roma have momentum, are free from the distractions of the CL and are playing football with intelligence, vigour and authority. I think it'll be tight this season between the three at the top which is excellent news for the league. 

I missed today's Juve game but this is not a side that should be conceding four goals against anybody outside of Europe's big two (Munich and Dortmund). Being mocked by a fan of a team who drew over the wkd with some spanish postmen did give me a nice chuckle though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It was a cold wet night in Pamplona dammit!!!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Kiz said:


> *TIME TO TAKE OVER EUROPE*


:banderas


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Ref injured during the OL V Bordeaux game, lol.

Clement Grenier is a future legend.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PALACIO!!!

3-2 INTER and we've got 10 men.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lacazette sent off :banderas

Wasn't even worth the second yellow :kolo1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> :banderas


:banderas






:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas





































:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3-3 :jose


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

The GOAT James Richardson on BT Sport talking about Serie A. Golaccio. :moyes1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

some great games overnight, Fiore/Juve, Inter/Torino, HSV/Stuttgart all entertaining. Genoa finally win and Gilardino delivers again.

Giuseppe Rossi, what a player.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL Wilshere.

LOL Kasami.






Irish girl at the weekend.

:wilkins :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You sure it's a girl? :terry


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Puyol. Such respect for him and Pirlo. To play at an elite level at their age, well fucking done.

ROSSI. Happy to see him bouncing back from his knee struggles. Damn shame he lost essentially two seasons with his knee tearing up twice. But he's finding his groove again. Immensely talented player. Fiorentina are finna get paid for him soon. Possibly over the summer. Bought him on €10m...probably will get double that. 10 apps, 9 goals. :banderas


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

twitter is telling me that Barcelona want Wilshere. 

:ti







:banderas


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

The cocaine must be amazing in Spain.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I bet Jack can't wait for Brazil to get some of that pure shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

william gallas apparently to the PERTH GLORY.

and the GLORY confirm it. GALLAS. DEL PIERO. HESKEY.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Victory were interested in preseason until they remembered he's gash.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good thing they kept the talented leijer then.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

YOUNG AND TALENTED.

I'm really hoping Ansell gets more time than him over time because he could actually turn out a decent player for the national team. Muscat is taking over though, so I doubt it. He'll stick with his old mate Leijer.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

look for a victory player to be sent off each game and muscat will probably physically assault a ref at some point.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just seen an ad for El Clasico on Saturday. I just don't feel it anymore. The Champions League semi final where they rolled around all the time just turned me off to it. It was a disgrace, more like El Pantomime. The ads should have them rolling around for a more accurate portrayal.

Give me Bayern/Dortmund like the Super Cup & Champions League final any day of the week. Proper football, less theatrics.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Nige™;25466937 said:


> Just seen an ad for El Clasico on Saturday. I just don't feel it anymore. The Champions League semi final where they rolled around all the time just turned me off to it. It was a disgrace, more like El Pantomime. The ads should have them rolling around for a more accurate portrayal.
> 
> Give me Bayern/Dortmund like the Super Cup & Champions League final any day of the week. Proper football, less theatrics.


No interest for Le Classique or Galatasaray/Fenerbahce, Nige? That can get interesting.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Just seen an ad for El Clasico on Saturday. I just don't feel it anymore. The Champions League semi final where they rolled around all the time just turned me off to it. It was a disgrace, more like El Pantomime. The ads should have them rolling around for a more accurate portrayal.
> 
> Give me Bayern/Dortmund like the Super Cup & Champions League final any day of the week. Proper football, less theatrics.


Could be a bit different this year without both Pep and Mourinho. Ancelotti won't set up his side in the same manner as Mourinho and Barca are a bit different this season. Probably will still be some play acting, as it's normal in Spanish football, but I think we'll see a great game of football overall.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ronaldo warming up tonight.










El Pantomime. This Saturday.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Just seen an ad for El Clasico on Saturday. I just don't feel it anymore. The Champions League semi final where they rolled around all the time just turned me off to it. It was a disgrace, more like El Pantomime. The ads should have them rolling around for a more accurate portrayal.
> 
> Give me Bayern/Dortmund like the Super Cup & Champions League final any day of the week. Proper football, less theatrics.


Same here. Clasico lost its feel for me as well during the Mou/Pep era. I don't anticipate the matches like I use to in the past anymore. Just watch them out of tradition. Hopefully it'll be different on Saturday with less theatrics and actual game of football where the best team wins.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:banderas @ complaining about El Clasico. 

...Yet they still tune in every time. 

*yawn*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol at the Leijer mentions. Want to know how bad he was for us? He only managed 4 appearances for our WOAT 2008/2009 relegation side. Even David Carney managed to break into the side more often :jones


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys really got the best Australia has to offer. Minus Bozza, of course. :bozza


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

We also had THEO the next season. He only played one game in goal, but what a game it was :heskeymania


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

EGame said:


> :banderas @ complaining about El Clasico.
> 
> ...Yet they still tune in every time.
> 
> *yawn*


Not really.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

EGame said:


> :banderas @ complaining about El Clasico.
> 
> ...Yet they still tune in every time.
> 
> *yawn*


Real Classico is Dortmund - Schalke on Saturday. I'll watch that.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Barca should probably win based on Real's performance last night. Tevez played well and Giovinco looked pretty dangerous when he came on, but Madrid were a borderline shambles defensively for most of the game, and that was against ten men. That kind of horseshit against Messi and Neymar at the Nou Camp? :banderas

Although if Pique plays it'll be a contest to see which defence potatos hardest.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> YOUNG AND TALENTED.
> 
> I'm really hoping Ansell gets more time than him over time because he could actually turn out a decent player for the national team. Muscat is taking over though, so I doubt it. He'll stick with his old mate Leijer.


Muscat loves Ansell, so I wouldn't worry about that. Unfortunately for you though, he also loves Broxham, so I can see Victory being less pretty and more workmanlike with Muscat in charge.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but that would go against the grain of muscat being such a flashy player in his career.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Muscat actually wasn't that bad on the ball despite his brutish style. In fact a prime Muscat would actually be one of the technically better players in our national team right now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

#dealwithit said:


> Muscat loves Ansell, so I wouldn't worry about that. Unfortunately for you though, he also loves Broxham, so I can see Victory being less pretty and more workmanlike with Muscat in charge.


How Broxham still has a deal at an A-League club, let alone still at the same club he started at is beyond me. I wouldn't care if someone younger and currently worse was played there so long as they had a greater upside. I'm much more interested in player development than I am in results when it comes to any A-League game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

#dealwithit said:


> Muscat actually wasn't that bad on the ball despite his brutish style. In fact a prime Muscat would actually be one of the technically better players in our national team right now.


you say that like it's an accomplishment


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I routinely hurled dog's abuse at Kevin Muscat when he was at Rangers. Everybody in the stand did. All fifteen or so times he played.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kevin Muscat is a massive, massive cunt. That sentiment can never be uttered too many times. I'll never forgive him for what he did to Craig Bellamy and to our chances of gaining promotion in the late 90's. Yeah, you know that Muscat must be awful when he's the heel in a situation that involves 'best in club' Bellamy.

Actually when I think about it I really don't like Australians (especially Kiz) :hmm:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Man, I gotta start speaking with an accent.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Man, I gotta start speaking with an accent.


Goodluck trying to cover an irish accent :terry, you'll have to go to the gary oldman school of acting for that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"Hello miss. I soccer player from Poland. I play good."

"Wtf are you talking about? We're in the same English class together. I know who you are"

"I can sign boob, yes?"


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> How Broxham still has a deal at an A-League club, let alone still at the same club he started at is beyond me. I wouldn't care if someone younger and currently worse was played there so long as they had a greater upside. I'm much more interested in player development than I am in results when it comes to any A-League game.


Give us Broxham, and we'll give you Vince Lia :bozza


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pep and Robben already hate each other. 

:banderas


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Needs to be the ref for tomorrow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Real Madrid are a bunch of COCKFUCKS. 

Nevertheless they are in pretty damn good form right now. 

brb Messi isn't fit. 
brb potatohead Pique will probably start 
brb Puyol isn't fit 
brb Alba is out 
brb someone had replaced Iniesta with a terrible footballing imposter. The real one is nowhere to be found. 

If we win tomorrow bragging rights through the roof.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well its not that great form

didnt they lose a game a few weeks ago


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

madrid's defence is hilarious, especially arbeloa at RB. Di Maria is on ridiculous form though, better hope Alba performs well or it's gonna be ugly.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> well its not that great form
> 
> didnt they lose a game a few weeks ago


They lost to Athletico, which isn't really saying much seeing as we've played Athletico twice this season and couldn't beat them. 



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> madrid's defence is hilarious, especially arbeloa at RB. Di Maria is on ridiculous form though, better hope Alba performs well or it's gonna be ugly.


But who was Alba? He's been out for nearly 2 months now. 

Madrid'd defence may be shit but they play aggressively against us. Where as if Ronaldo is charging at our goal Pique will curl up into a ball and cry with terror. God I despise the shitcunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pique tho

imo this will either end in a 0-0 draw or one team will belt the other like 4-0 or something.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

3-2 Ronaldo hat trick.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:banderas

He's going to have to have the game of his life if he is going to score a hat-trick against the best team in the world tomorrow..


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> Real Madrid are a bunch of COCKFUCKS.
> 
> Nevertheless they are in pretty damn good form right now.
> 
> ...


The bolded one. You'd be shocked at the way Iniesta has dropped off in form and it's not just this season. It's been pretty much for two seasons now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*He was fine last season. This season has been a problem but it's not like it's cost Barca at all so far. *_


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

EGame said:


> Real Madrid are a bunch of COCKFUCKS.
> 
> Nevertheless they are in pretty damn good form right now.
> 
> ...


Oh the inferiority complex :lol 
Fuck Ancelotti he's blind, don't see how bad is Arbeloa or Benzema. I'd guess it will be a draw.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still think Perez should have gone for suarez and not bale


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Demon Hunter said:


> Oh the inferiority complex :lol
> Fuck Ancelotti he's blind, don't see how bad is Arbeloa or Benzema. I'd guess it will be a draw.


A fully fit Barca team would pummel any other team in the world. But we are far from fully fit. That being said we have our liabilities too in Pique, Masch and Adriano who have been extremely poor recently. 

Also if Cesc or Alexis have one of their gongshow displays, we are gonna be in trouble. Desperately wish Iniesta was in form, but it would be risky as hell to start him because he has just been so bad. 

Rumor is that the front three will be Ronaldo, Di Maria and Bale. 

Could be terrifying or could fail completely.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can you really drop iniesta? usually such a big game player.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not out on a Saturday for the first time in ages and I'm incredibly excited for the game. I'm not arsed about theatrics, its a part and parcel of virtually every game, I just want them both to go all out. Aside from united games, there isn't another fixture that I'd rather see. I'm a neutral in this so I'm just hoping for goals - although I used to be a big Barca fan in the 90s so I'd probably rather see Barca win.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TNA_WWE said:


> Can you really drop iniesta? usually such a big game player.


Unfortunately when it comes to Iniesta, the observed trend over the years is that when he plays bad, he is usually the worst player on the pitch. 

We've not seen anything from him this season, none of those magical dribbles, no laser precision through balls and worst of all he gives the ball away way to frequently. Cesc and Song have been far better than him. 

On the topic of Song, I wouldn't be opposed to see him start a Clasico (very unlikely to happen), but he's been incredibly clutch for us, an awesome player. Never once had a bad game in the DM role, in fact he's been amazing every time he plays there,


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> I still think Perez should have gone for suarez and not bale


Nah, I'm happy with how that one worked out. :side:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol at Sky not allowed to show the first 15 mins


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Schalke v Dortmund at 2.30!

Fuck El Clasico. Rather watch Southampton & Fulham than those bunch of cheating cunts. Not a patch on Bayern & Dortmund anyway. Der Klassiker Champions League final again this season. You know it! 4-0, 4-1!8*D

Need to watch more European football anyway. Only see Champions League and a little Serie A other than the Premiership.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

EGame said:


> :banderas
> 
> He's going to have to have the game of his life if he is going to score a hat-trick against the best team in the world tomorrow..


Real playing Bayern :mark::mark::mark::mark:

Cant wait for it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheJack said:


> Real playing Bayern :mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Cant wait for it.


Join Date: 2006
Posts: 87

Negged. 
---------------

It's the GOAT DAY for THE GOAT game. As the best current team in Europe hopefully we can pull off a win. 

WE WILL GOAT, that's just what we are expected to do, the entire world expects it form us and we WILL DELIVER (hopefully). Man I'm feeling good, the CLASICO hype is better than sex (not that any of you virgins would know). 

#TOPOFTHWORRRRLLLLDDDDDDDBABBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
#WEONTOPPPOFTHEWORRRRRRLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Vader said:


> I'm not out on a Saturday for the first time in ages and I'm incredibly excited for the game. I'm not arsed about theatrics, its a part and parcel of virtually every game, I just want them both to go all out. Aside from united games, there isn't another fixture that I'd rather see. I'm a neutral in this so I'm just hoping for goals - although I used to be a big Barca fan in the 90s so I'd probably rather see Barca win.


Yeah the last few games have been pretty farcical but it's still 'must watch' football. Got a feeling Madrid will take this one, Ronaldo will be too much as has usually been the case in recent games. 1-3 Real, maybe.

With Pep and Mou gone hopefully we'll see less of the histrionics, although Neymar and Bale being in the mix isn't exactly promising.

4PM GMT for a Barca/ Madrid league game. :jose


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Alves Pique Mascherano Adriano - Xavi Busquets Iniesta - Messi Cesc Neymar

I'm going to FUCKING SCREAM. OMG.

Pique and Masch?! Ater their display in Milan? OMGGGGGGGG

CESC in the false 9?!?! JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hopefully the antics are at a minimum tonight and there is football played.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I GOT THE HEEBEE JEEBEES


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pep looked defeated even though we won, a victory that we had to claw too hard to get tbh.

Gotze needs to start every game. As does Mandzu. Lahm should go back to the right now that Javi is fit.

Also, this 4-1-4-1 is fucking weird.

Ruhr derby was a fisting as expected. Dortmund lose excellent players each season and somehow end up with an even stronger team.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE NOU CAMP LOOKS GORGEOUS.

TITTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COLLAGE OMG.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If anybody knows on which Firstrow stream Ray Hudson is commentating, plz let us know which number.

Thanks :hendo2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> If anybody knows on which Firstrow stream Ray Hudson is commentating, plz let us know which number.
> 
> Thanks :hendo2


http://www.viplivebox.eu/football/185537/4/fc-barcelona-vs-real-madrid-live-stream-online.html


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you friend.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Things getting heated


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ramos incredibly lucky to not be off. madrid leading with their elbows in challenges.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> Thank you friend.


it's better listening to the Spanish guy, because the English one is 2 minutes behind.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

NEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTNEYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT

GOOOOOOOOOAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LIKE BRINGING A GUN TO A KNIFE FIGHT

MAGISTERIAL


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

No biggie. Even Danny Welbeck scored against that rabble.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMGGGGG MESSIIIIIIIIII
OMGGGGG SOCLOSE


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

love watching neymar. absolutely love it. such a classy, enjoyable player to watch. would download santos games just to watch him DANCE.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY DAYS CESC IS THE MOST FRUSTRATING PLAYER EVER.


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

Come on Gareth Bale, you can do a solo run on these midgets.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN VALDES SHOWS WHY HE IS THE BEST KEEPER IN THE WORLD. 

IT'S NOT EVEN CLOSE LOLLLLLLL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IT'S JUST TOOO GOAT, I CANT' BREATHE.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I've only just found out who Ray Hudson is but my word is he good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYMAR FOLLOWING IN THE FOOTSTEPS OF 



















BY SCORING IN HIS FIRST CLASICO 

IT'S GOAT BABY ITS GOAT.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm watching Sampdoria v Atalanta instead of the clasico. #dealwithit


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Marseille/Reims. What a game. :moyes1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Vindicated!. Now I get to see Samp's first home win of the season :


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

VALDES :wilkins


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK PRESSURE IS GETTING TOO MUCH.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Iniesta has been awful. Really bad.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CESC IS OFF, THANK FUCK.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shock horror fabregas plays poorly when played out of position. play him deeper. he doesn't have the pace to keep up with neymar/messi. play messi through the middle, neymar left, alexis right. plus at least that if a flexible front 3. cesc can't play anywhere else in that besides through the middle. rotate him through with xavi/iniesta.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Clear penalty. Rubbish from Mascherano. Barca get away with it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Definite pen that enaldo

HOLY FUUUUUUUUARK BIG BENZ WHAT A STRIKE MY WORD


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ALEXIS THE GOAT

WHAT A CHEEKY GOLAZO


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Sanchez channeling his inner Sturridge.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSS

OMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSS

IM FUCKING DYIIIINGGGGGGG

OMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSOMMMMFFFFFGG GGG GOOOOOODDDDDDDD

ALEXXXXXXIIIISSSSSSS SANNNNNCCHEHHEEESSSSSSSSHOLLLLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

Must admit. That was a smooth finish.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALEXIS THE GOAT SANCHEZ

OH MY FUCKKING DAYS WHAT A GOAL


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sanchez


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SANCHEZ. OH LAWD. :banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dat chip from Electrical Sanchez. Magisterial. No other word for it. :wilkins


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

LOL that would've been awesome by Alves.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG DANI I WOULD HAVE JIZZED 

I WOULD HAVE JIZZED


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

Now bring Bale back in and let him do a solo run.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH NO.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Brilliant from Ronaldo. Valdes should he done better.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what the fuck are barca doing throwing players forward 2-0 up in stoppage time? retarded tactics. valdes should've done better but the ball shouldn't have been near him.

lucky to squeak it in the end, should've been a pen to penaldo. fabregas cannot continue to play in the false 9 position.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

BEST IN THE WORLD BABY BEST IN THE WORLD. ITS SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE THIS. WE ARE SUPPOSED TO BEAT WOATS, AND THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT WE DID. IT'S JUST WHAT GOATS DO. 

BEST ATTACK IN THE WORLD 
BEST MIDFIELD IN THE WORLD 
NOT THE BEST DEFENCE IN THE WORLD 
BEST KEEPER IN THE WORLD 

UNDEFEATED IN LA LIGA 
UNDEFEATED IN EUROPE































#TOPOFTHEWORLDBABY
#WEONTOPOFTHEWORLD


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Madrid were horrible. Ancelotti didn't have a clue


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Bale was horrible. Ancelotti didn't have a clue


Fixed it for you.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This says it all.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Özil is probably thanking god that he left the mess that is Real Madrid.
And that 100mio tag is probably gonna ruin Bales career.

Barca was clearly better, but its sad to see what they have done to Fabregas. 
Bench Iniesta/Xavi and let him play their position.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

For the two most expensive players in the world, that was pretty poor. Bale was totally anonymous.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

21 years of age, 1 goal and 1 assist his first clasico. MOTM.

I fucking lollll at people saying Bale and Ronaldo are better than Messi and Neymar. Just fucking lol 

Neymar was better than Ronaldo and Bale combined today.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

amazing coaching by tata, very impressive.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Golaccio! Inter GOATING over Verona. 2-0. No Richardson though :jose


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sloppy goals for Inter, but they deserve to be winning. Verona are playing poor.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty timid game in all honesty which is what I'm guessing most neutrals wouldn't have minded. Wonderful technique from Sanchez although Lopez gave him every chance in the world at lobbing him. Alves was probably MOTM. Good efforts from Neymar and Iniesta, even with the latter giving the ball away a couple of times in dangerous areas.

As far as Bale goes, there was one moment in the first half when he was eased off the ball and the entire stadium laughed at him. Audible laughter. Di Maria was anonymous, too.

This page has gone to hell. p.46, pls.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

2-1. Good play from Verona.


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Hertha Berlin is doing wonders for a team that just recently got promoted from development hell (a.k.a 2. Bundesliga). If all goes well Der Capital may finally become season champion since the 30's.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Gary Oak said:


> 2-1. Good play from Verona.


3-1 Inter but that Verona finish was clinical.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Quality goal from sanchez.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Steroids Kagawa hitting the post though :moyes1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satellite/es/Prehome_ES2.htm

LMAO. This is actually Madrid's OFFICIAL SITE. it translates to "INJUSTICE. TWO CLEAR PENALTIES NOT GIVEN."


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Another sloppy Inter goal :lol 4-1.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Gary Oak said:


> Another sloppy Inter goal :lol 4-1.


LOLANDO.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jese saving me £70 with dat last minute goal :banderas

Alexis the WOAT GOAT :banderas

Valdes definitely not the best keeper in the world right now

Pique managed not potato (much) :banderas

Win even without Messi and Iniesta on fire :banderas

NEYMAR :banderas

Garry Bale not only looking like a chimp but playing like one too :banderas

That difference in price between Garry and Neymar :banderas

Carlo's team selection :banderas

Tata TACTICAL MASTERMIND :banderas

Dat typically great spanish officiating :banderas

Didn't even need Puyol to keep REAL MADRID at bay :banderas

People laugh at Alex Song :banderas

6 points behind Barca already :banderas

Behind Atletico after 10 games and they've only played 9 :banderas*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Verona :mark:
Romulo :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Jese saving me £70 with dat last minute goal :banderas
> 
> Alexis the WOAT GOAT :banderas
> 
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seabs again.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Toni :jose

Should be 4-3 here.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Belfodil and Moras both sent off after the game :lmao


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Gary Oak said:


> Toni :jose
> 
> Should be 4-3 here.


Real scrappy 2nd half, Inter didn't look as good in that half.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

D.J Campbell :banderas Rhodes :mark: Cairney's late delivery :yum:

Managerless Boro are there for the taking next week unless they appoint some schmuck.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Jese saving me £70 with dat last minute goal :banderas
> 
> Alexis the WOAT GOAT :banderas
> 
> ...


:banderas 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Seabs again.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joey Barton got pelted with a bottle today :hayden3


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


>


:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How good is TATA though? Genius is all I can say. For a manager who has never managed in Europe before and went against a stacked team like Real Madrid with a manager who has won it all like Carlo and still managed to completely outclass them tactically, is tremendous. The defence was organized brilliantly and didn't potato like they usually do. Madrid has some chances but to be fair you have to expect that from a team like Madrid no matter how good you are defensively. TATA FUCKNIG MARTINO DOE. THE GOAT.

Playing Messi out wide to win back possession and making Neymar the target man. It worked so brilliantly. Only flaw is that he should have played Sanchez over Cesc. 

NeMessIs has only begun its destruction of Europe, this isn't even our final form.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Madrid were horrible. Ancelotti didn't have a clue


^


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what a goal from Alexis Sanchez :banderas

Another good round of games from the Bundesliga too, Bayern/Hertha, Schalke/Dortmund and Wolfsburg/Bremen all looked good from the highlights I watched.

and dem comical goals for Inter.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

TNA_WWE said:


> Joey Barton got pelted with a bottle today :hayden3


But was it an EVIAN bottle?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No, seriously, Barca were only average there save for Alexis' excellent goal. The pressing was only in their own half, they parked the bus whenever Madrid got the ball, and only had penetration through poor defensive displays.

Madrid were just set-up to lose here. Having Ramos in the middle of the park and trying to go through a Barcelona pressing wall? Yeah, that didn't happen. That doesn't happen. Khedira WILL NOT work in a 3 man midfield, especially out of center. Modric couldn't get on the ball for any extended period to do anything worthwhile.

ISCO never came off the bench? Is he injured or what? Bale is clearly not ready or used to the La Liga tempo. Ronaldo in the center is not a good strategy, especially when he is playing deeper. He is marked by two defenders by default and he can't run past defenders head on. He needs to be the win, either wing. DiMaria had a bad game and it showed. Benzema should have started, because he looked like he wanted something from this match.

Varane and Carvajal were not ready for Neymar. It will be better in the next game. I don't know if Ancelotti took the game out of context or if he just got his tactics mixed up, but Madrid didn't look like getting anywhere in the first half and the second half was mostly down to individual players turning in a hard day's work rather than any tactical improvs.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tobit said:


> D.J Campbell :banderas Rhodes :mark: Cairney's late delivery :yum:
> 
> Managerless Boro are there for the taking next week unless they appoint some schmuck.


Ticket initiative in place too, quid for kids and adults £12 too. Hopefully we get a good gate. It's so sad going to Ewood seeing it less than half full with the atmosphere as tense as it has been the last 12/15 months.

Campbell's a tit, pulling a Best, who also showed what a grade A tit he is too getting booked without being on the pitch. Good result though for us there. 3 of the next 4 at home but some toughies in Reading & Leeds. Boro cruised a 4-0 win too on Friday. Not underestimating them at all, especially after the Charlton game last weekend.

Oh and Schalke/Dortmund yesterday.:mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> No, seriously, Barca were only average there save for Alexis' excellent goal. The pressing was only in their own half, they parked the bus whenever Madrid got the ball, and only had penetration through poor defensive displays.
> 
> Madrid were just set-up to lose here. Having Ramos in the middle of the park and trying to go through a Barcelona pressing wall? Yeah, that didn't happen. That doesn't happen. Khedira WILL NOT work in a 3 man midfield, especially out of center. Modric couldn't get on the ball for any extended period to do anything worthwhile.
> 
> ...


:banderas 

We dominated Madrid the first half and they only had 1 chance in 45 minutes. 

Second half they were pressing like very high up the pitch so we played defensive and beat them on the counter. If we had played a Messi---Sanchez---Neymar from the start the score line would have been even higher. Let's face it, Cesc was utterly useless that game.

Madrid were set up to lose? Come one dude Madrid haven't been impressive this season. They got outclassed by Athletico at the Bernabeu and struggled against most teams in La Liga but scored last minute goals in 2-3 games so far this season to secure the win. 

They'll definitely get exposed against big teams if they keep playing like this. Oh and the steaming crock of shit that is Juventus FC doesn't count. They are pathetic lolllll.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Did better than you against Bayern in the CL last year :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Did better than you against Bayern in the CL last year :banderas


By that logic Arsenal is the second best team in Europe since they beat Bayern at home. :banderas 

Only difference is this season we would actually beat Bayern if we faced them whereas Juve would get killed going by their recent displays.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> By that logic Arsenal is the best team in Europe since they beat Bayern at home. :banderas
> 
> Only difference is this season we would actually beat Bayern if we faced them whereas Juve would get killed going by their recent displays.


Nothin i enjoy more than us killing fans' of other teams dreams and hopes.
:banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont think anyone really cares about olympiacos :banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Kiz said:


> dont think anyone really cares about olympiacos :banderas


why u heff to be like this mr.snrub, i thought you was my comrade


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because i am vince russo.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

kiz uses wrestling references?what? is this real life?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes you're correct EGame. 

2-0 up hopefully we don't collapse again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

10 MAN ROMA

:mark:


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

Roma 9 wins from 9 and 1 conceded. Time to take them serious. Milan will have to win the champions league to be in it next season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Glad Barca won.

Fuck Real and their money spending. Sadly, this will probably lead to them spending another £100m on another player.

edit: BRADLEY. ROMA.

wish I could watch their games legally.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck all your other games, Gladbach vs Frankfurt is where it's at.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Some freekick there from Arango. The wall probably should have jumped though.

Some epic fail from Ter Stegen and good play from Gladbach later and it's 2-1.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Yes you're correct EGame.
> 
> 2-0 up hopefully we don't collapse again.


i have asked you this before, and you never gave me an answer Who's that girl in Your sig man:yum:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arango is a nice player. Still getting it done at age 33.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FORZA TOTTI

FORZA ROMA

FORZA MICHAEL BRADLEY

38/38 THIS SEASON


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Redd Foxx said:


> i have asked you this before, and you never gave me an answer Who's that girl in Your sig man:yum:


Apologies. :jose


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks, but i was talking to lawls:lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuarrrkk I saw EGame in the post and thought it was me. 

Shieeetttt


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gladbach should be 3/4-1 up.. Linesman is having a howler.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

3-1. 

Piss poor defending from Frankfurt.

4-1 :banderas


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Gary Oak said:


> Fuck all your other games, Gladbach vs Frankfurt is where it's at.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

With BT Sport free I might have to check this out. I watched PSG Monaco last month and wasn't overly impressed. They could've had Schalke/Dortmund live yesterday instead of Wolfsburg/Bremen. They've not had a real showcase weekend.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

You should have seen OM/PSG, Nige, that was a great Le Classique.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Hamada said:


>


Yeah, I'll be watching that too. :mark::mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Hoping Cavani and the Big Nosed Cunt GOAT over ASSE. Les Verts aren't pushovers though.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ibra time incoming :mark:
Cavani time incoming :mark:
Hopefully another 5 goal game incoming :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Gary Oak said:


> Ibra time incoming :mark:
> Cavani time incoming :mark:
> Hopefully another 5 goal game incoming :mark:


Saint-Etienne aren't WOAT Bastia, brah. They've got a good side.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Hamada said:


> Saint-Etienne aren't WOAT Bastia, brah. They've got a good side.


3-2 will do me then :side:

Klopp smacking the 4th official with a volley :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Corgnet :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ASSE is top class atm. Bossing the midfield.

Saint-Etienne are like Southampton. Don't have the big names but play good football and that's reflected in the table.

For PSG, Lucas on for Lavezzi and Rabiot on for Verratti. Both onfield players have had a bad game thus far.

Richardson as pundit doe. :moyes1 Richardson > Chiles.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

And that's why a stupid cunt like Sirigu will never be Italian no. 1.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

PSG :lmao

Lemoine off.. This could be a game changer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Atletico are still going strong, villa seems to be doing brilliantly for them.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Called it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Looks like La Liga is gonna be a 2 horse race between Barca and Madrid again















































but who were Real Madrid?









































oh right the team that thought they could conquer Spain with Benzema as their only striker

















































and playing Sergio Ramos CM















































and that a defence of Arbelo/Carvajal/Ramos/Pepe/Varana/Marcelo/Coentrao was acceptable























































and spent nearly £100m on Garry Bale

























































when they already had Ronaldo/Ozil/Di Maria/Isco/Jese/Modric












































yet still took over 180 minutes to score against Barca or Atletico

















































and even then it was only a kid who did what Ronaldo, Chimp and CONFIDENT GOALSCORER KARIM BENZEMA couldn't do
















































and thought it was clever to sell Ozil and Higuain to afford to buy a chimp



















































and would probably sell Oliver if they had him to buy someone like Jonathon Woodgate for £502m

















































just to sell a t-shirt in Mozambigue










































:banderas*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:rep


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gotta feel for ASSE there. Did so well for 90+ minutes, but the Red Card really cost them.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

PSG were lucky to draw. ASSE did REALLY well, they were well up for it. Ibra, Lavezzi, Sirigu & van der Wiel were WOAT.

Lemoine being sent off was the game changer. BUSTED OPEN.

Great game though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Seabs' post was a blinder, just needed to be finished with this:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TNA_WWE said:


> Joey Barton got pelted with a bottle today :hayden3












:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Attempting his best MJ impression.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Inbred Burnley tits.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

They didn't even finish the bottle, what a waste.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

they probably just thought he looked thirsty on the pitch and thought he could use the cold refreshing taste of coca cola

inb4 the FA fines them because coca cola isnt a registered sponsor of the championship 8*D


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Strong Hitler haircut on the kid in the bottom left btw :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Synaesthesia said:


> Strong Hitler haircut on the kid in the bottom left btw :lol


I can't even tell if it's a lad or lass.

Lad in the bottom right is wanking off a knob for the lad above him :torres


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Atletico on fire atm


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

didnt they lose a week ago?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> didnt they lose a week ago?


Yeah but that was last week, they are on fire this week :jordan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

^Unfortunately no one wants to talk about this, wonder what people would say if that was Neymar or Messi that went down. Probably the Internet would explode


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

What's there to discuss? It was an obvious dive from a player that is known for diving. 

Neymar and Messi don't dive so they can't be compared to divenaldo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:banderas


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> What's there to discuss? It was an obvious dive from a player that is known for diving.
> 
> Neymar and Messi don't dive so they can't be compared to divenaldo.


lol Troll is a troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Why would I need to troll? 

3 days before the classico Ronaldo's dive determined the fate of the champions league tie. 

People aren't going to buy his shit. If that was Messi or Neymar in that situation they would have brushed aside/wrong footed the defender and scored. That's just what GOATS do.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> Why would I need to troll?
> 
> 3 days before the classico Ronaldo's dive determined the fate of the champions league tie.
> 
> People aren't going to buy his shit. If that was Messi or Neymar in that situation they would have brushed aside/wrong footed the defender and scored. That's just what GOATS do.


Delusional :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol you have obviously never seen Messi or Neymar play. They are known for brushing aside defenders and scoring inside the box. They don't go down like Divenaldo. 

The reason why no one is talking about it is because that's just what everyone EXPECTS Divenaldo to do. It's nothing out of the ordinary for him, maybe it was worth discussing when he did it 4 years ago, but now nobody cares. He, his fans, Madrid fans and United fans have all come to terms that no matter how many times he scores he will never be anywhere near as good as Messi (and Neymar in a year or two). 

Sorry man, it's just the facts and you'll have to deal with that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

hate to get drawn into Egame's trolling, but cant pass up an opportunity to post this


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

notsureifsrs United. 

Did you miss the blatant stomp on his foot in that gif? The Uruguay player should have been sent off for things like that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


>


:faint:

Heard they had a blatant pen turned down. Compare that to the one they actually got at Levante!! Evening out those pens. Can't really have sympathy for that cunt Ronaldo after getting Chiellini sent off last week. How is that face now Ronny? You know, the one that wasn't touched? Cheating prick.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn Ancelotti you asshole, Ramos in the midfield WTF :frustrate 

In the other hand Roma 9 wins in arrow, :mark:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That Neymar gif is incredible. I've seen a load of his dives before but that one is a work of art, he must practice them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bild are reporting that Barca have agreed a deal for ter Stegen for the end of the season, if true it means they wont be after de Gea :moyes2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Reina :banderas


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

how the hell did roma manage 9 wins in a row

thats absurd


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I know they've beaten Napoli at home, won the derby, win at Inter too? Not as if they've been Arsenal wins!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:wilkins


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

united_07 said:


> Bild are reporting that Barca have agreed a deal for ter Stegen for the end of the season, if true it means they wont be after de Gea :moyes2


And they won't be after Courtois :mark: 

One day he might actually play for chelsea :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca need a backup keeper too :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hart might be able to do that role.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well we kind of need them to buy Pepe. :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diego Costa has chosen to play for Spain. Dude is going to get shot if he steps foot in Brazil.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Can't wait till he gets in 2014 WC squad then :banderas


Atalanta v Inter tonight. WOAT tap ins all round. Richardson's the pundit doe.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAOOOOOOOOOO Ronaldo's jimmies are rustled to the maximum. He's CRYING over twitter.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO.

Probably the worst thing of all was Blatter getting a round of applause for that impersonation. WOAT.

I noticed he mentioned ZLATAN :mark:



> I wish Mr. Blatter health and a long life, with *the certainty that he will continue to witness, as he deserves, the successes of his favourite teams and players*


enaldo

Excuses already prepared for Sweden beating Portugal in the playoffs. :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Blatter embarrassing himseldf as usual.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

This Inter/Atalanta match is a game basically played between two teams with no defenders on either side.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

Cristiano humiliating Blatter and FIFA:

https://www.facebook.com/Cristiano/posts/10152000039707164


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

EGame said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOO Ronaldo's jimmies are rustled to the maximum. He's CRYING over twitter.


Rightfully so, that was pathetic. But ofcourse if it was you, you would have been stone cold brother. Coolest kid in school!


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Joel said:


> Blatter embarrassing himseldf as usual.


What can we expect of someone involved in corrupted things.

As for Ronaldo he needs to stop crying and focus more on Madrid and Portugal.
A draw of Inter playing in Bergamo is really hard.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

EGame said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOO Ronaldo's jimmies are rustled to the maximum. He's CRYING over twitter.


Hmm...just realised that you could exchange Ronaldo with Neymar and the content would fit perfectly. Like to score, dive, hair, speak portuguese etc.
Also, somebody who wants to build a football themed house cant be as humble as he trys to be.

Blatter is like cancer to football, so i cant aggre with the "long life" stuff Christiano said.

That being said, im jumping on the Zlatan bandwagon, just because hes the biggest narcissist out of the three of them.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

TheJack said:


> Hmm...just realised that you could exchange Ronaldo with Neymar and the content would fit perfectly. Like to score, dive, hair, speak portuguese etc.
> *Also, somebody who wants to build a football themed house cant be as humble as he trys to be.*
> 
> Blatter is like cancer to football, so i cant aggre with the "long life" stuff Christiano said.
> ...


Messi released a statement saying that house was not being built for him and he has not been in contact with anyone about the project. Apparently it was some architect students model.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yawn 9 points clear of Real Madrid Yawn. 

Alexis scores again, without a doubt the best winger in the word right now. 

Cesc scores 2 goals, easy. 

Yawn, just another day, undefeated in La Liga, undefeated in Europe, yawn. 

#topofthworldbaby 
#weontopoftheworld


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Roma are in the same situation as Juventus 2 years ago, where we didn't have to compete in the CL or Europa League.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, but Roma are less likely to be match fixing. :brodgers


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so madrid are registering a complaint against someone who is a self confessed madrid and enaldo fan?

perez.jpg


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Blatter. 

:lmao

What an absolute embarrassment that senile old bastard is to the game. Abramovic will be delighted to hear he’s in contention for the Ballon D’or and considering Fifa’s corruption it wouldn’t be a shock.

The whole Messi is a good guy is beyond a myth anyways. He’s selfish on the pitch, dives, waves imaginary cards, spits on people, kicks balls at fans etc. At least Ronaldo dives with the knowledge that he stays drug free and pays his taxes like a top bloke.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol at Pirlo getting the nomination over Vidal, clearly none of the voters have been watching Juve this year. Pirlo was a god in 2012, he's had a very poor 2013 by his own standards.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

BIG DAVEY BECKS THE AMERICAN SOCCAH SAVIOUR is setting up a new team in Miami for £16m :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fiore/Napoli.:mark:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Madrid up 3-0. 

Go for a piss.

Return.

3-2.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If sevilla comeback :banderas

Reals defence isn't great is it?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Madrid's defence making potato's like Pique look competent. :banderas*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cuadrado sent off for two yellows, both for diving. Second one in injury time and very harsh, should've been a pen, unlike for Fiorentina's goal. Good first half, good win for Napoli and two good goals from them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lollll Real Madrid fighting like they actually have something to win this season. Lolll just fucking loll

On the other hand how good is Rakatic? Quality player.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Lollll Real Madrid fighting like they actually have something to win this season. Lolll just fucking loll
> 
> On the other hand how good is *Rakatic*? Quality player.


CGS?


But yes he is.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gary Bale banging in the goals I see. 100 million euros well spent.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ronaldo :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Embarrassing from Madrid.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BIG BENZ


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

La Liga.fpalm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Two embarrassing teams, two embarrassing displays.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What a game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol @ messi being the number one contendor for the ballon d'or with ******* like ronaldo and ribery

any real football fan whos been watching the swedish 2nd division football knows that superettan club Landskrona BoIS's star midfielder Fredrik Svanbäck is easily the most deserving

lol fifa and lol blatter they dont know what the fuck theye doing

lol mainstream football


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hipster.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Just found this:










:blatter is an honorary member. Ha.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

2 goals from Bale :mark::mark::mark::mark: only 97 left till settles his fee


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cristiano is a great representative of the Cenation.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah Gareth Bale puts on a decent display against a Sevilla side who might as well have not had a defence. 100m paying off well. 

Meanwhile Neymar is sitting back enjoying watching the loltastic team that he just destroyed last week.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Cuadrado sent off for two yellows, both for diving. Second one in injury time and very harsh, should've been a pen, unlike for Fiorentina's goal. Good first half, good win for Napoli and two good goals from them.


Yeah it was a quality game, first time I've watched Fiorentina this season. They are an exciting team though a bit too obsessed with trying elaborate tricks and ball movements. Napoli's goals were awesome.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

EGame said:


> Yeah Gareth Bale puts on a decent display against a Sevilla side who might as well have not had a defence. 100m paying off well.
> 
> Meanwhile Neymar is sitting back enjoying watching the loltastic team that he just destroyed last week.



Bitch please, they're too fabulous for your trolling


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He looks like a pregnant lesbian.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't think there is even a smiley on this forum to portray my feelings about that pic.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheJack said:


> Bitch please, they're too fabulous for your trolling


Strong cardigan, strong purse, strong belt, strong haircut, strong pocket dildo. 

Sums up Bale and Real Madrid 

Meanwhile on the pitch:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WOAT dress sense, just wow.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its not a purse

its european


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't know about his... orientation and fashion sense, but IMO Gareth Bale is the Welsh Robbie Rogers now. Overrated, overpaid, too much media attention on them yet they offer very little to their respective team other than a dent in their bank accounts each week. Meanwhile Ozil will make Arsenal into a powerhouse club for the first time since Henry's reign.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1...ve-200-million-euros-sponsorship-deal?cc=3436

So how 'bout that FFP, huh?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1...ve-200-million-euros-sponsorship-deal?cc=3436
> 
> So how 'bout that FFP, huh?


Kiz mentioned this a while ago, and I dug up a few more articles on it

http://www.financialfairplay.co.uk/latest-news/paris-st-gemain-find-€125m-to-help-them-break-even

The logo or name doesnt even go on the fucking shirts. The stadium didnt change name. Without heavy investigation you have NO way of knowing these guys even sponsor PSG. 325 MILLION EUROS for just loose association!

To begin with, the deal was backdated. They paid sponsorship money for a year before the deal even existed! In what universe does that even make sense! 

"oh here is 100 million euros for letting us sponsor you last year, even though neither of us knew it happened"

Blackburn cant make any fucking transfers, but these bastards can do whatever the fuck they want

yeah, bravo for FFP

we'll see if that french piece of shit platini will do anything, seeing as his son is on the board at PSG, not to mention how french they are


----------



## BeastBoy (Oct 23, 2013)

ReDREDD said:


> Kiz mentioned this a while ago, and I dug up a few more articles on it
> 
> http://www.financialfairplay.co.uk/latest-news/paris-st-gemain-find-€125m-to-help-them-break-even
> 
> ...


Your sig. It's nice to see another Teen Titans-related image here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> Kiz mentioned this a while ago, and I dug up a few more articles on it
> 
> http://www.financialfairplay.co.uk/latest-news/paris-st-gemain-find-€125m-to-help-them-break-even
> 
> ...


it's where the rich get richer. it's that simple. it's incredibly harsh on blackburn to be in this position and it's just one the back of horrible ownership

how about to prevent this from happening, uefa screens potential buyers to assess whether they understand how to properly run a football club? but that's a stupid idea. lets implement a system allowing teams to declare massive sponsorship deals based on nothing to cover losses but punish blackburn based on terrible ownership.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

FFP in theory is a great idea but the 'other' category just makes it pointless.

As for us and the transfer embargo, if we didn't hand out ridiculous contracts & improved deals after getting relegated we'd probably have been okay. Spending the amount of money we did in getting Danny Murphy, Nuno Gomes, Dickson Etuhu, Leon Best & Bradley Orr was insane, not to mention the agents fees we paid for 6/7 little known Portuguese players who haven't made 10 appearances between them. Then there's the pay offs for Murphy, Gomes & Rosado because no one would take them or pay them the money we did. Rosado made two starts I think and he got a £1m plus pay off. Anyone know who he is? Na, thought not. Ludicrous management. There's also the compo being paid to Kean, Berg & Appleton. It's bad management that's got us in this mess. Bolton went down too and they're fine. The embargo is harsh but if the rules were in place before and we knew what we were risking then we can't complain.


----------



## Sandow (Oct 27, 2013)

fuck that old man Blatter! You can buy Ballon D'or but you can't buy charisma Messi.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

ReDREDD said:


> we'll see if that french piece of shit platini will do anything, seeing as his son is on the board at PSG, *not to mention how french they are*



Camembert, Nige?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anark is french now, true story.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Roma have played pretty poorly in this half IMO, should be demolishing Chievo. They really miss Totti.


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

*Premier League preview for this weekend *
- http://www.thesportsplanet.net/blog/premier-league-preview-02112013-031113/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BORRIELLO :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

GOLACCIO. Nice build up play for Roma.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Zubizarreta has met with Lewandowski's agents to sound them out about the presumed pre-deal with Bayern. Player open to join Barcelona. [md]

We Polish now.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

What an awful tackle. Must have thank the stars he was offside.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FORZA ROMA

FORZA TOTTI

10/10

GONNA BE 38/38

ROMA BELLA


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Well played Roma to get 10/10. It wasn't a vintage performance tonight but they got the job done without Totti, Gervinho et al. Their defence is so rock solid at the moment.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

1 goal conceded in 10 games. 1 goal.

Inspired by Francesco Totti.

I'm close to tears here at such a beautiful man and team, whilst listening to Roma inno.

enaldo :jose


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Do we have a Totti smiley?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No. That's a point. We 100% need one though. We got so many WOAT smilies, yet we don't have for the only true GOAT left in football. What is going on there?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

bama


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

BorrielGOL.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

More potential TOTTI smileys. :hendo2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:banderas

Xabi continuing to make GOATS look like WOATS on a daily basis. Bring him home plz.


----------



## Sandow (Oct 27, 2013)

Troll parents. This kid is a legend! A true madridista right there.

[YOUTUBE]eyQO5crW6M[/YOUTUBE]

FUCK MESSI!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

PSG GOATing already. So hard that they took out a cameraman on the sidelines bama


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Aliadiere injures himself already. And now Audard. FC LOLRIENT.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NeMesIs is starting. 

OMG my body wasn't ready for this.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Jeremy Menez, THE GOAT.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dortmund playing some good stuff, just a few heavy touches letting them down. Still, great finish from Reus to make it 2-1. Stuttgart making a game of it though thankfully.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

PSG 3-0 up. Thanks to the rain, the pitch is looking terrible though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Second half hat trick for Lewandowski, 5-1 Dortmund. Look out Arsenal!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCKING LOL @ ASSPANYOL 

playing with 11 defenders.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

6! Dortmund playing some superb stuff. Quick, penetrating football. A joy to watch.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Cavani :mark: 4-0.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This Barca match is really frustrating to watch


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

So, after the match…

The GOATs:

1. Thiago Motta – Mr. Dependable. As usual the heartbeat of the side, played some great passes in the midfield and occasionally played as an extra CB when needed. Great performance again from the captain.
2. Jeremy Menez – Play him out of position, still bosses the game. Scores a goal, looked threatening all the time. Deserves a long run in the side.
3. Edinson Cavani – Played amazingly well, two goals, looked a threat and hassled the Lorient defence all game.

The WOATs:

1. Christophe Jallet – Blatantly out of his depth, doesn’t belong in a PSG shirt. There isn’t much depth at RB for PSG but van der Wiel should have been played. Transfer list material.
2. Marco Verratti – The more I see of him, the more I believe he doesn’t warrant a place in the squad. Struggled, misplaced passes, couldn’t stay on his feet.
3. Lucas Digne – Took his foot of the accelerator in the 2nd half, sloppy, too cocky, had a touch of the Kyle Walker and kept charging up the field forgetting he’s a defender.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SANNNNCCCCCHEZZZZZZZ AND THE GOATTTT CONTINUES TO GAOOOOOOOTTTTTTTT


OHHHHH MY DAYYYSSSSSSS FUCK YOU AND YOUR 11 DEFENDERS ASSPANYOL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi goal drought. :jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Saving dem goals for the World Cup :messi


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Messi and Ronaldo wish they were as good as Neymar right now.*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

EGame said:


> GAOOOOOOOTTTTTTTT


Greatest all of of of of of of of time time time time time time time time?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Messi and Ronaldo wish they were as good as Neymar Torres right now.*


fixed


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You spelt Totti wrong.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

neymar haters seem to have quietened down

you still can't sit with myself and #dealwithit tho.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> neymar haters seem to have quietened down
> 
> *you still can't sit with myself and #dealwithit tho.*


GTFO KIZWELL . I was sucking Neymar's dick like mad. I even had an avatar of him for a while. Ask haribo how much of a *** I have been for Neymar. Ask him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if you love him so much why dont you just gay marry him joel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pfft... Like I'd ever be that lucky.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> GTFO KIZWELL . I was sucking Neymar's dick like mad. I even had an avatar of him for a while. Ask haribo how much of a *** I have been for Neymar. Ask him.


you have been allowed access to the neytable.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll admit

i doubted the guy

but his performances from the confed cup really changed my mind about him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

But he still can't do it against the tough tackling and hard english LADS which is what matters over everything else.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

jack wilshere

what a LAD


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

#COKELad


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fuck me Lewandowski is on fire. sign him up :moyes

knowing us, we'd end up with Schieber instead


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Does Fellaini have any brothers? :moyes2


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> fuck me Lewandowski is on fire. sign him up :moyes
> 
> knowing us, we'd end up with Schieber instead


As a Stuttgart fan, that was the only good thing yesterday:
Remembering how we got 5,5 mil for Schieber, because he was GOATing in one game against Dortmund.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> GTFO KIZWELL . I was sucking Neymar's dick like mad. I even had an avatar of him for a while. Ask haribo how much of a *** I have been for Neymar. Ask him.


It's true. Joel is a massive dick sucking ***. And a big Neymar fan.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> I'll admit
> 
> i doubted the guy
> 
> but his performances from the confed cup really changed my mind about him


Same here, he was superb in the confed cup. 

My case had more to do with how I thought he was overhyped at the time though.

I was arguing with a friend recently about whether or not Neymar is a top 5 player in the world today. Not basing it around achievements. Just individual quality. Would like to here your thoughts, everyone. Think he's behind Messi, Ronaldo, Iniesta, Ribery and Ibrahimovich IMO. Probably Falcao too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neymar is the best player in the world at the moment. I only say this because this year has been bad for Messi with multiple injuries and he has had a hard time getting a good run of games. When Messi gets back into good form he will take it again. 

People need to understand that Neymar is 21, never played in Europe and has walked into the most difficult football system in the world and has seemingly mastered it. He has been astonishingly good and has ripped apart pretty much every team he has played against so far. Even in games when the rest of the team seem like they can't be bothered, he has always come through. 










MAGISTERIAL.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

he's the best 1v1 player in the world as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> Neymar is the best player in the world at the moment. I only say this because this year has been bad for Messi with multiple injuries and he has had a hard time getting a good run of games. When Messi gets back into good form he will take it again.
> 
> People need to understand that Neymar is 21, never played in Europe and has walked into the most difficult football system in the world and has seemingly mastered it. He has been astonishingly good and has ripped apart pretty much every team he has played against so far. Even in games when the rest of the team seem like they can't be bothered, he has always come through.
> 
> ...


LOL oh get off Barcelona's nutsack already. Neymar hasn't even dominated and was widely criticized for trying to pass too often and accommodate for Messi. Get out of here, 2-3 good games and he's already the "best in the world"

So what if he's 21? Ronaldo dominated at 18 with PSV and Barcelona at 20. Stop overrating him because of his hype. He'll be done by 27 like all the other Brazilians before him and will after him. Best player in the world LOL You couldn't be more on Barcelona's nutsack if you tried

Anyways, another beautiful goal by Markovic last night. Wonderful finish


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Markovic or Nuno Gomez?:angle2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> LOL oh get off Barcelona's nutsack already. Neymar hasn't even dominated and was widely criticized for trying to pass too often and accommodate for Messi. Get out of here, 2-3 good games and he's already the "best in the world"
> 
> So what if he's 21? Ronaldo dominated at 18 with PSV and Barcelona at 20. Stop overrating him because of his hype. He'll be done by 27 like all the other Brazilians before him and will after him. Best player in the world LOL You couldn't be more on Barcelona's nutsack if you tried
> 
> Anyways, another beautiful goal by Markovic last night. Wonderful finish












LMAO you know nothing about football WOAT. 

You claim Neymar hasn't dominated and is widely criticized and the only player can compare him to at his age is R9? FUCKING LOL. Don't even waste my time with your poverty intelligence. 

You're just like the other morons on this forum who don't think Valdes is the best keeper in the world. Lollll

You couldn't be anymore of a STUPID IDIOT if you tried. 

#topoftheworldbaby


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ribery is the current best in the world.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't know about best in the world this season but he's been the best in La Liga this season. Mostly because Messi and Iniesta have been poor and Ronaldo hasn't hit full steam yet but it still stands to be true all the same.*


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

ever heard about Diego Costa:kobe


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*No. Who is he? Is he good?*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

he is extremely good

never seen someone beat up kids as well as him since hazard


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

No, just the best player in the world... @ the moment:banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Clearly not heard of BERAHINO.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not doing too bad.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Clearly not heard of BERAHINO.*


Totti:mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Guys pls


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone else deeply confused by the fact that we live in an age where neymar is being criticised for passing too much?

NEYMAR of all people?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Contrary to popular belief, Neymar never really was that selfish a player. At least not since he was about 17 at least. He is a Brazilian that likes to dribble so people just assumed he was selfish. It's sad that so many people make judgements based purely on nationality in this day and age. Stinger Fan just did it a moment ago by saying Neymar will be done when he's 27 simply because he's Brazilian. Embarrassing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

actually i made that judgement because i used to watch his brazil international games pre confed

completely turned it around during the cup though. looked like a radically different player


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Clearly not heard of BERAHINO.*












The GOATs.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...allon-dOr-Cristiano-Ronaldo-Lionel-Messi.html

:carra speaks the truth for once in his life


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wait, Zlatan's not the best in the world?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

zlatan is just the best in the world immediately after every match he plays and scores a GOALAZO

then everyone forgets he exists the next day


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

CGS said:


> Guys pls


:hayden3 damn we need a Koscielny smiley:woolcock


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Clearly the best of the world in this year and im not kidding.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo making a mockery of Egame as always.

The fucking GOAT.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

:lol, milan keep woating, Fiorentina:mark:


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Jesus Christ, can the Real defense stop going full potato against every team they play


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Great 1-0 win today, 3rd in the league Viva Los Amarillos! Hopefully La Liga football next season, against the big boys  hopefully if we do Valerón has another season in his legs to reck the rewards of this season! #LongLiveLosAmarillos


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

EGame said:


> LMAO you know nothing about football WOAT.
> 
> You claim Neymar hasn't dominated and is widely criticized and the only player can compare him to at his age is R9? FUCKING LOL. Don't even waste my time with your poverty intelligence.
> 
> ...


Mad about what? And I've watched the likes of Ramires,David Luiz, Robinho, Neymar, Pato,Diego Costa and just about any Brazilian that plays futebol today before you ever even heard of their names LOL

He hasn't dominated. Sorry but playing 3 games very well does not make him a dominating player by any means. also the reason why you think he's so good because he's 21 is just stupid.Its total dick riding to its fullest LOL . As if many other Brazilians or Argentinians didn't come to Europe at a younger age than him and do just fine. Neymar was criticized for trying to please Messi to much and wasn't playing his own game, its the truth. 

Aguero and Pato were 18 when they went to Europe.Cristiano Ronaldo started his first game at 17 and went to Man U at 18. Angel Di Maria at 19 went to Europe and there are plenty of other very good players who made it to Europe at a younger age than Neymar.

I never once said Valdes was or wasn't the best goalie in the world so you need to stop making shit up. I can just as easily say you don't know shit about football because you don't think Zlatan or Cristiano Ronaldo are the best in the world. Its just a stupid thing to say. You're just a little troll 

Another thing, just because someone doesn't agree with you does not make them stupid, stop acting as if you're opinion matters more than anyone else because you think you're a Barcelona fan


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

he just playing around, he does this all the time:lol you just did exactly what he wanted!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

#dealwithit said:


> Contrary to popular belief, Neymar never really was that selfish a player. At least not since he was about 17 at least. He is a Brazilian that likes to dribble so people just assumed he was selfish. It's sad that so many people make judgements based purely on nationality in this day and age. Stinger Fan just did it a moment ago by saying Neymar will be done when he's 27 simply because he's Brazilian. Embarrassing.


I know because I've seen it, i've watched these Brazilians enough.I've watched Neymar for Santos and no this isn't one of those "oh i totally watch" and don't. I'm Portuguese and of course my family pays for Brazilian channels that play Brazilian futebol. I've watched Neymar, he is a lot more selfish in Brazil than he is in Spain but thats to accommodate someone who's much better than him. He can't play that game because Messi demands the ball and rightfully so.

Ronaldinho was done at 27 just before his final season at Barca , all those"fat" pictures no?
Pato is 24 and went back to Brazil and more than likely wont be heard from again
Robinho stopped being able to score and has looked uninterested when he joined Man City
Ramires before coming to Benfica stated he only wanted to play one year(which he ultimately did)before making bigger money

What about all these big name superstar Brazilians that went to the likes of Ukraine, Turkey and Russia to get a paycheck and never to be heard from again? Like,Alex(not the CB) , Jadson , Ilsinho , Luiz Adriano , Brandao, Douglas Costa , Alex Teixeira , Thiago Neves , Deivid , Elano, Edu Dracena , Vagner Love , Jo ....I've heard it all

I'm honestly surprised that guys like Fernandinho and Willian made it to the BPL , probably past their time that they should have. 





ReDREDD said:


> he is extremely good
> 
> never seen someone beat up kids as well as him since hazard


I remember he couldn't cut it in Portugal...goes to Spain and is a star


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> Mad about what? And I've watched the likes of Ramires,David Luiz, Robinho, Neymar, Pato,Diego Costa and just about any Brazilian that plays futebol today before you ever even heard of their names LOL
> 
> He hasn't dominated. Sorry but playing 3 games very well does not make him a dominating player by any means. also the reason why you think he's so good because he's 21 is just stupid.Its total dick riding to its fullest LOL . As if many other Brazilians or Argentinians didn't come to Europe at a younger age than him and do just fine. Neymar was criticized for trying to please Messi to much and wasn't playing his own game, its the truth.
> 
> ...


Lolllll you are actually on full retard mode. 

Let me break it down for you so your little imbecile mind can fully understand. Neymar at the age of 21 has 140 goals and 73 assists in 240 appearances. That's special. He was easily the best player of the confederations cup where he absolutely demolished the current world champions and european champions. That's special. He has walked into the starting XI of arguably best team in the world at the moment and has mastered a extremely difficult style of football that world class players such as Cesc Fabregas, Alexis Sanchez , Zlatan Ibrahimovic and David Villa all had difficulties adapting to, or never adapted, or are just starting to adapt after 2 years at the club. That's special. Most of all he has filled a void where if Messi not playing well, the team doesn't fall to pieces. That's fucking special and no other player in the world can do that. 

And good job knowing modern day Brazilian players like Ramires,David Luiz, Robinho, Pato,Diego Costa. Gold star for you! Except you miss the obvious that none of them are world class (except for maybe Diego Costawho is only now coming out and is much older than Neymar). Point is being world class at 21 is fucking huge because it gives you so much space to develop in the future. Ronaldo wasn't half the player he is today at 21, but was still considered world class. So lol @ you discrediting his age. Ronaldinho (i'm sure you don't know who he is since you are a STUPID IDIOT), the greatest Brazilian in Barca history joined Barca when he was 23 and had his most important contributions at age 26. Dani Alves arguably our greatest fullback ever, is 30 and still putting on world class performances for us. So yeah I guess we should expect Neymar call it at 27. Herp Derp.

You obviously know nothing about Brazilian players or Barca, so yes you actually are stupid and my opinion does matter more than yours. 

Also WTF Zlatan and Ronaldo the best players in the world? Lol pls...Zlatan is a big fish in the small pond that is PSG which is a big fish in the tiny pond that is Ligue 1. Cristiano has done or won nothing to credit himself as the best player in the world. *He hasn't even been the best player in Madrid Lollll *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

> Cristiano has done or won nothing to credit himself as the best player in the world. He hasn't even been the best player in Madrid Lollll


Dat irony.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Milan are 18 points behind Roma :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

milan :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milan :lmao :lmao how the mighty have fallen, tbf it's been coming for years now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dunno why they've not sacked Allegri yet tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Dat irony.


Sorry there isn't any irony here, Messi with multiple injuries through the course of the year still managed to lead Barca to becoming champions of Spain. Even in an injury infested year, Messi still accomplished more than Ronaldo. 

That's just life, you Real Madrid fans will just have to accept it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Even Flow said:


> Dunno why they've not sacked Allegri yet tbh.


because he's basically Silvio's bitch

he hes just the middleman between the team and big boss


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Sorry there isn't any irony here, Messi with multiple injuries through the course of the year still managed to lead Barca to becoming champions of Spain. Even in an injury infested year, Messi still accomplished more than Ronaldo.
> 
> That's just life, *you Real Madrid fans will just have to accept it*.


:vince2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Even Flow said:


> Dunno why they've not sacked Allegri yet tbh.


He can only do so much with trash.

Problem is the financial situation in Italy. It's fucking over all the clubs and it sucks.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bayern beat Hoffenheim 2-1 earlier to equal Hamburg's 30yr old record of 36 games unbeaten in the Bundesliga.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> He can only do so much with trash.
> 
> Problem is the financial situation in Italy. It's fucking over all the clubs and it sucks.


not in all cases

i see fiorentina, roma, napoli and inter making significant improvements this year

but for some reason, milan are producing some pretty dire young talent nowadays, especially in defence


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Sorry there isn't any irony here, Messi with multiple injuries through the course of the year still managed to lead Barca to becoming champions of Spain. Even in an injury infested year, Messi still accomplished more than Ronaldo.
> 
> That's just life, you Real Madrid fans will just have to accept it.


The criteria for the ballon d'or does not include team success as last year showed.

Neymar isn't even one of the 3 best Barcelona players. He's not their best player this season, he's not in the top 10 players in the world. It's an absolutely ridiculous statement and any possible argument you could make to back it up, you've defeated yourself. 

You talk about big fish in a small pond with Ibra, when Neymar just came from Brazil. Cristiano has done nothing to declare himself the best, with his 58 goals in the calender year, 20 goals in 15 games this season, top scorer in the CL, in La Liga - As opposed to Neymar, who's played well yes, but has played only 13 games in the "big pond" you seem to feel necesaary to judge on, and has scored 4 goals. That's the player you deem worthy of being BITW. It's laughable. It is.

Neymar is the probably the best prospect in world football, to be as good as he is at 21 is ridiculous. To declare him the best now though is laughable. Messi is out of form but still alive as far as I'm aware, you have Ronaldo, Ribery, Robben, Ibra, Suarez, Aguero, Lahm, Ozil - Players who for me are still blatantly ahead of him and all playing at a ridiculous level right now.

You also still have TOTTI, who is the one true GOAT.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> not in all cases
> 
> i see fiorentina, roma, napoli and inter making significant improvements this year
> 
> but for some reason, milan are producing some pretty dire young talent nowadays, especially in defence


Yes, but due to finances those clubs went through a few shitty years (bar Napoli), then had to blow up the core of their squad, rebuild and now they are starting to see a direction forwards. It's not like England where you can just get a quick fix. So now Milan is going through their shitty years due to shit finances and will eventually just have to start over.



Irish Jet said:


> You also still have TOTTI, who is the one true GOAT.


This is very true. I will read the rest of the post now, but nothing more true can be said.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Looking at some stats on a piece of paper doesn't do Neymar's contribution to Barca this season credit. He's been very much a team player and I'd bet his assists per game ratio is a lot more flattering. He's been Barca's best player this season and the vast majority of people who have actually watched Barca this season would agree. Messi hasn't been firing and has been injured, Iniesta has been pretty awful to put it bluntly, Alexis and Cesc have been hit and miss (Neymar's been so consistent) and Xavi has been good but not great. Only player I'd even listen to an argument for is Valdes. Not sure if Guyan claimed he was the best player in the world right now (as in cba going back to check, if he did then good for him and hahahahaha at it winding even more people up) but he's had a better season than Messi and Ronaldo so far or any other Barca or Madrid player regardless of what stats may say. Sure Ronaldo's got his usuallly impressive goals per game ratio and he's up there but he's had some really bad performances this season whereas Neymar hasn't had one. When a player's biggest fault is a lack of selfishness he's doing an awful lot right. And all this season without even considering the hype and the pressure around him to perform at such an early age during his first season in Europe at BARCELONA playing in that squad at that level with that style of play. The scariest part is he hasn't even hit full stride yet and he's already been ultra impressive. 

brb scoring goals to win Barca their first cup of the season

brb scoring goals to win Barca the first classico of the season

brb being the only one to step up and break down an Espanyol defence that beat Atletico the weak before without conceding




Neymar isn't even one of the 3 best Barcelona players. He's not their best player this season,

Click to expand...

:banderas*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

"Poverty intelligence" is possibly the greatest description I've ever read on this forum. Still laughing now :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Alexis has been Barca's best player in the league this season. By far. 

And I have watched a lot of Barca, every game in La Liga in fact, I don't think Neymar started as well as you make out, his first appearances were off the bench, he was decent, but nothing extraordinary, his last few games have been exceptional though.

And although stats aren't everything, goals are still quite important, especially when playing for a team that defends to a non league standard. Ronaldo has been incredible this year, he's had some quiet games, but Madrid would quite literally be fucked without him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

> The criteria for the ballon d'or does not include team success as last year showed.
> 
> *Neymar isn't even one of the 3 best Barcelona players He's not their best player this season*, he's not in the top 10 players in the world. It's an absolutely ridiculous statement and any possible argument you could make to back it up, you've defeated yourself.


Yes he is, he's been better than everyone else. It's 1) Neymar 2) Valdes 3) Alexis 4) Messi 5) Cesc. It's going to change once Messi recovers and its form, but for now that's just the way it is. 



> You talk about big fish in a small pond with Ibra, when Neymar just came from Brazil. Cristiano has done nothing to declare himself the best, with his 58 goals in the calender year, 20 goals in 15 games this season, top scorer in the CL, in La Liga - As opposed to Neymar, who's played well yes, but has played only 13 games in the "big pond" you seem to feel necesaary to judge on, and has scored 4 goals. That's the player you deem worthy of being BITW. It's laughable. It is.


But what's it all worth? Nothing. It's not like Cristiano won anything with all those goals, nor did he break any incredible record like Messi did last season which secured the balloon d'or for him. What happened in Real Madrid's last 4 important games? 1) Getting sunk by Lewandowski - eliminated from CL 2) Getting sunk by Diego Costa - Lose CDR 3) Getting sunk by Diego Costa - Lose Madrid Derby 4) Getting sunk by Neymar - Lose El Clasico. It's not a debate of who scores the most goals, no one is going to beat Ronaldo for that this season. But you are still going to have better players them him such as Ribery and Neymar this season and Iniesta in past season, who's stats will likely never match up to Ronaldo. 

So far this season, Neymar won us the supercopa. Neymar won us the Clasico. 



> Neymar is the probably the best prospect in world football, to be as good as he is at 21 is ridiculous. To declare him the best now though is laughable. Messi is out of form but still alive as far as I'm aware, you have *Ronaldo, Ribery, Robben, Ibra, Suarez, Aguero, Lahm, Ozil* - Players who for me are still blatantly ahead of him and all playing at a ridiculous level right now.


Completely disagree. Neymar has been just as good if not better than every player you mentioned on that list.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

EGame I think you're overrating Neymar just a bit there. He is playing good right now but I don't think he is on the level of Ronaldo, Ribery, Ozil, or Ibra. I think in the future he _could_ be at that level, but right now I don't see it. Let him gain a bit more experience and impress me a bit more, then maybe I could see your point.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Like A Boss said:


> EGame I think you're overrating Neymar just a bit there. He is playing good right now but I don't think he is on the level of Ronaldo, Ribery, Ozil, or Ibra. I think in the future he _could_ be at that level, but right now I don't see it. Let him gain a bit more experience and impress me a bit more, then maybe I could see your point.


Ozil and Neymar stat have been basically equivalent this season. 
Ozil has been Arsenal's most influential player, Neymar has been Barcas' while Messi has been injured. 

Honestly if you are putting Ozil as one of the best in the world, there is no reason why Neymar shouldn't be up there,


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

In Messi's record breaking year, Ronaldo scored the game winner and performed a GOAT celebration in a vital Classico match where Messi was completely anonymous and grew increasingly frustrated with his ineffective play on the night. That for me was the very turning point in their rivalry and since then there has been very little between them with Ronaldo having a fantastic Euro 12 and doing an amazing job with a Madrid team that are managed from the storeys up like a kid on a late night Fifa binge. 

As for this year, Ribery has clearly been the best player in the world.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

This is Zalatan Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

alexis sanchez has been barca's best player?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao come on now. one goal in a clasico doesn't equal that. neymar, messi, valdes have all been better.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

idk why people who clearly don't watch all of the top leagues choose to make sweeping statements about who the best player in the world is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i only watch the scottish premier league

but i think its safe to say that samaras is the greatest player in europe


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a given.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

BkB Hulk said:


> idk why people who clearly don't watch all of the top leagues choose to make sweeping statements about who the best player in the world is.


In that case I don't think anybody knows who the top player in the world is because nobody could possibly watch every single game from every single top league. Some fucker from Azadegan League in Iran could be the GOAT and nobody knows.

You just gotta kinda assume sometimes dog.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bolivian league is where it's at you peasants. There is a team called simply THE STRONGEST. And they are champions.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Like A Boss said:


> In that case I don't think anybody knows who the top player in the world is because nobody could possibly watch every single game from every single top league. Some fucker from Azadegan League in Iran could be the GOAT and nobody knows.
> 
> You just gotta kinda assume sometimes dog.


It's not about watching every single game from every single league, but when you clearly watch stuff all of some major teams, then you're not in a position to say so and so is "clearly" the best player in the world.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Poor defenders. They're never the GOATs. :jose



Synaesthesia said:


> Bolivian league is where it's at you peasants. There is a team called simply THE STRONGEST. And they are champions.


Used to be The Strong now they're The Strongest.

I love the concept of names reflecting the standard of the team, English teams should adopt this instead of choosing names based on geography which is unhelpful to bandwagon fans outside of the country trying to decide who to follow.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Lahm is the best player in the world, nobody deserve it more than him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Redd Foxx said:


> Lahm is the best player in the world, nobody deserve it more than him.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Pogba continuing to perform really well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sassulo beat sampdoria 4-3 with berardi, who i think juve co owns being the 2nd youngest hat trick scorer in serie a this century.

milan only 3 points above the relegation zone

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ReDREDD said:


> i only watch the scottish premier league
> 
> but i think its safe to say that samaras is the greatest player in europe


Lies, with his form in Europes premier club league, and performances in both legs against the superpower of Rosenborg, it's clearly STEVIE MAY

On a side note, nice to see atletico keep up the pace in the Spanish poverty league.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> In Messi's record breaking year, Ronaldo scored the game winner and performed a GOAT celebration in a vital Classico match where Messi was completely anonymous and grew increasingly frustrated with his ineffective play on the night. That for me was the very turning point in their rivalry and since then there has been very little between them with Ronaldo having a fantastic Euro 12 and doing an amazing job with a Madrid team that are managed from the storeys up like a kid on a late night Fifa binge.
> 
> As for this year, Ribery has clearly been the best player in the world.


Yup. Scored in every classico that year, scored a brace against Bayern, carried Portugal to the semi's of the Euro's, so as far as I'm concerned, it's self defeating to argue that criteria should be used to dismiss Ronaldo while standing by Fifa's decision to give it to Messi purely on goals. Messi was absolutely awful in the Chelsea/Madrid games that season too, of the list of egame's games, where he said Ronaldo done nothing, I'd say only Dortmund was the game where he was blatantly poor. In that classico he was still Madrid's best player by a distance. Forced a great save, should have had a penalty, would have had an assist if Benzema wasn't awful and got an assist late on.

Messi will win the ballon d'or this year anyways. People solidified the opinion of Messi > Ronaldo forever in 2009-2010 when he was absolutely on another level to him. Since then, Ronaldo has been the better player and I'd agree this year Ribery and arguably a few others have been more influential than both. I wouldn't be against Philip Lahm winning it.

Kiz, there's nothing laugable at all about saying Alexis has been Barca's best player this season. He's been absolutely superb, he's a class player and along with Neymar, the only one who seems to have really thrives with Barca's more direct game this season.

As for your point Bulk, fair enough, but I do follow Serie A, La Liga and the PL every week. The German league I wouldn't watch as much, although I like watching Dortmund when they're on. I watch too much football. It's a problem.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the ballon d'or is an odd award

if you ever read the votes by the captains and coaches in the most obscure countries, you start to see some patterns and once in a while you see some really weird votes


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Strootman.

What a signing he would have been for a team looking for a midfielder...

...

:moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ronaldo or Messi will win the balloon door but it would be a nice change if the shagger of teenage hookers won it.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> the ballon d'or is an odd award
> 
> if you ever read the votes by the captains and coaches in the most obscure countries, you start to see some patterns and once in a while you see some really weird votes


It hasn't been taken seriously since Ronaldo won it in 2002! Unless you're talking about since it merged with fifa


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Strootman.
> 
> What a signing he would have been for a team looking for a midfielder...
> 
> ...


What you talking about we signed fellaini.






enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pretty sure most United fans were turning up their nose at the possibility of signing Strootman, anyway.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> It hasn't been taken seriously since Ronaldo won it in 2002! Unless you're talking about since it merged with fifa
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


You could've said Owen or Shevchenko but Ronaldo:fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redd Foxx said:


> You could've said Owen or *Shevchenko* but Ronaldo:fpalm


Explain...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Pretty sure most United fans were turning up their nose at the possibility of signing Strootman, anyway.


I think i mentioned that i wanted us to sign him but i think T-C didn't want him to, could be wrong might have been united07 or both.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Redd Foxx said:


> You could've said Owen or Shevchenko but Ronaldo:fpalm


Anyone who knows football knows it should of been between Valerón & Totti but as per usual it was decided through the World Cup! And that my friend is a Rafa Benitez fact for you


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Torino have a goal :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck off Torino. I hate when jobbers fuck things up.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Glad someone else got a goal against Roma.

Looks like Monaco are going to lose against Lille too, as they're 2-0 down.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TNA_WWE said:


> I think i mentioned that i wanted us to sign him but i think T-C didn't want him to, could be wrong might have been united07 or both.


yeah I didnt want him, but to be fair that was when it was looking like we coule be getting Thiago


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

1-1 a fair result. Roma didn't look the same without Goatti and Forehead. Still, they're playing Sassuolo at home next week, and with Juve/Napoli playing each other they could be 5 ahead of both or at least 6 ahead of one of them this time next week.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So Aubameyang came out and basically said the two main clubs interested in Lewandowski are Bayern and Barca and that he would prefer if Lewandowski went to Barca. 

My body is not ready for this. We Polish now. OH LAWD.

Also...

After preliminary talks, Barcelona will in the coming weeks draw up a contract for Monchengladbach goalkeeper Marc-Andre ter Stegen. [ser]

We bundesliga now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Will Lewa not face the same situation that Villa and Zlatan faced and have to let Messi play central instead of him?

Or will Messi move wide? Think I've seen him there a couple of times this season actually, now that I think of it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lewa going to Bayern makes slightly more sense than him going to Barca really. Can't see him playing wide so essentially he's gonna compete with Messi.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Joel said:


> Explain...


Deco:kobe Henry:kobe Maldini:kobe


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Messi's play wide a lot more under Tata so it's possible. If Lewa signed (unlikely if Bayern are in for him still) then I'm pretty sure Messi would go back to the right coming in and Neymar staying on the left. Barca would really benefit from a natural in the box striker like Lewa.*_


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> Will Lewa not face the same situation that Villa and Zlatan faced and have to let Messi play central instead of him?
> 
> Or will Messi move wide? Think I've seen him there a couple of times this season actually, now that I think of it.


Exactly what I thought after it turned out so badly for Zlatan. It just didn't work for them with him in the team. That main man Messi!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Still think he'll go to Bayern, Dortmund would probably accept ridiculously low offers for him in January.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i notice since pep settled in, the rumours linking lewan to bayern have declined

in the summer he was absolutely 100% going, now its far more vague

i think pep possibly may not want him. I think hed rather play a false 9


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If Dortmund are going to accept offers for him in January, which I don't think they will given their previous stance on the matter, surely they'll sell him to Barca or any other club other than Bayern. They won't want to strengthen their rivals if they have any say in it. Lewandowski did seem hell bent on going to Bayern though, but yeah the rumours have died down since Pep "Not Quite Juup Heynckes" Guardiola went there.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

ReDREDD said:


> i notice since pep settled in, the rumours linking lewan to bayern have declined
> 
> in the summer he was absolutely 100% going, now its far more vague
> 
> i think pep possibly may not want him. I think hed rather play a false 9


*Or he's just a nice chap that enjoys competition and doesn't one team monopolising the entirity of European Football.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> If Dortmund are going to accept offers for him in January, which I don't think they will given their previous stance on the matter, *surely they'll sell him to Barca or any other club other than Bayern*. They won't want to strengthen their rivals if they have any say in it. Lewandowski did seem hell bent on going to Bayern though, but yeah the rumours have died down since Pep "Not Quite Juup Heynckes" Guardiola went there.


That's obviously what I mean. It's tough because in one sense you may be throwing away a legit chance to compete for the Bundesliga and CL this season, but you also may be assuring Bayern dominate for the next decade or so by letting him go there.

It's a shame he wont just sign a new fucking deal. The club is perfect for him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Or he's just a nice chap that enjoys competition and doesn't one team monopolising the entirity of European Football.*


no thats not it


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't see how he wouldn't fit in. 

We made Eto'o, Henry and Villa work. We can do the same with Lewandowski. 

Zlatan is a different player, he's more of a target man than anything else. Where as Lewa is much more involved in build up play. I think he would do well here.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

new egame sig :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ReDREDD said:


> new egame sig :mark:


:moyes1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i don't even care about lewy coming tbh, we have far too many options upfront with muller and mandzo and pizarro available.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

FORZA ROMA. Draw? :jose

Interesting that they started De Rossi, Bradley, Strootman, and Pjanic. A classic #6, two #8s, and a #10.

Wing play? Fuck that. DOWN THE CENTER, BITCHES.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ReDREDD said:


> i notice since pep settled in, the rumours linking lewan to bayern have declined
> 
> in the summer he was absolutely 100% going, now its far more vague
> 
> i think pep possibly may not want him. I think hed rather play a false 9


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


>


well yeah now that hes come back from injury


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bayern dont need lew and i wouldnt be surprised if pep has told the bayern board to forget it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

another striker for chelsea to ruin :mark:

i wonder if he can play as an attacking mid


----------



## Sandow (Oct 27, 2013)

there is some crazy news rumour that Lewa will go to Bayern next summer only to be used as a part exchange for Aguero + some cash.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

which won't happen.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


>


Gonna end up like Elber, Makaay, Toni, Gomez etc. Being replaced by something new in one year.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Elber was over 30 when he left Bayern, and won everything give some respect to one of the best strikers ever "the big match man".


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We'll sign lewa and then not be able to fit him in.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

He'll fit in front of Kagawa....on the bench.

:moyes1


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Lewa with Oli as a backup/rotation :banderas


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

:hmm: Mandzukic's twin.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Inverness have accepted permission from Hibs to speak to Terry Butcher about the manager's job.


Would be really happy with this


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

TheJack said:


> Gonna end up like Elber, Makaay, Toni, Gomez etc. Being replaced by something new in one year.


Maybe, but that wasn't the point. The point was the Pep does like to play with true number nines when he has a really good one to play.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Suso in the Liverpool midfield next season :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Aside from a crazy stretch where Pirlo decided he was suddenly going to attempt to be a world class tackler and earnt a yellow card for his efforts, I thought the old maestro had a magnificent showing with some super composed passing and much fewer turnovers than as of late. Conte seems to be serious about resting him up before these big games now which is a real blessing.
> 
> Also Llorente is finding it hard to settle in it seems *but 2 goals against Madrid is no joke*, hats off to him for that.





Henry Hill said:


> *If Arebloa, Pepe and Ramos (who should be sent off pretty much every time he sets foot on a pitch) are still in the starting line up then it remains a pretty mediocre defence regardless of who they've added. *
> 
> I've never claimed to be any expert on spanish football, as I said I rarely got to watch it. I do know however that when two teams in the league get close to 100 points and then get beaten handily in Europe it probably isn't the best of leagues.


*:kobe8

Plus some Vallecano striker scored 2 goals against them in just one match. Vallecano as you descrive them are "a bum team".*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Suso in the Liverpool midfield next season :mark:


*But where was Barca's best player this season Alexis???????

Oh look who's #1 too. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bum league.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> Suso in the Liverpool midfield next season :mark:


Just like how Suarez's return vs United was great and just like how SAS ripped Arsenal to pieces, yeah? :banderas

C'mon lad.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

One of these days, Joel.......


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This SAS shit needs to stop too. Once Suarez & Sturridge fire Liverpool to the title and score the goals Shearer & Sutton scored, then they can have a claim. Until then, fuck the fucking fuck off. Just a cheap copy of the real SAS, Premiership winners, and at Anfield too of all places.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LEAVE IT AHT, NIGE


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *:kobe8
> 
> Plus some Vallecano striker scored 2 goals against them in just one match. Vallecano as you descrive them are "a bum team".*


Yeah I meant no joke for Llorente who is struggling in league competition. For him to come good on European nights (which are a whole different vibe to league games) is impressive regardless of what defence it's against. If you aksed me which Juve player would score 2 goals against Madrid in those ties I would instantly answer Tevez or Vidal so for Fernando to have got those goals is pretty cool especially for his confidence. 

Also funny how I get stupidly overanalysed for something as trivial as that, when your resident bumboy gets a pass for calling Ibrahimovic a fucking target man when he's actually one of the more complete forwards in world football.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Also funny how I get stupidly overanalysed for something as trivial as that, when your resident bumboy gets a pass for calling Ibrahimovic a fucking target man when he's actually one of the more complete forwards in world football.


Buy a premier membership. Watch the love just roll in.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*resident bumboy :hayden3*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i dont recall calling ibra a target man


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

No obviously for E-Game, whatever happens in Barcelona stays in Barcelona. So if Ibra was a target man there he must still be a target man now despite the fact he is constantly coming deep to set up plays and has been doing so for a good many years. The only time you could call him a target man is when he gets in the mood to take over the entire game and just wants to shoot lights out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

target man


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

lol taking eGame seriously.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> LEAVE IT AHT, NIGE








Come back when they've scored the goals Shearer & Sutty did and win you the Premiership. Only time you'll see a Premiership celebration at Anfield too btw.8*D

Sorry fella, all the SAS talk lately's pissed off a lot of Rovers fans.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *But where was Barca's best player this season Alexis???????
> 
> Oh look who's #1 too. *


He has 7 goals and 3 assists. 

Neymar has 7 assists and 3 goals.

But where indeed, Cool argument.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

WANDERERS! Outplayed, but got the result which is all that matters. 4 horse race already emerging in the A League this season.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

DwayneAustin said:


> LEAVE IT AHT, NIGE


Zlatan dosen't even know who Sturridge is:hayden3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty sure he doesn't know what a Champions League medal is either. :sturridge


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DwayneAustin said:


> Pretty sure he doesn't know what a Champions League medal is either. :sturridge


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Somehow that dance still looks shite in blue. :brodgers


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good half. Two brilliant goals.

Another spectacular free kick from Reus in the Wolfs/Dortmund match.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Somehow that dance still looks shite in blue. :brodgers


:kobe the dance is cringeworthy regardless.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dortmund drops points. Beautiful finish by Olic for the kill.

Penalty was a bit harsh on Augsburg though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo with another hat-trick. Just because.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Abk™ said:


> :kobe the dance is cringeworthy regardless.


It's a thing of beauty in red. :brodgers


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ribery is the best player in the world at this point. proves it week after week.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Zlat Trick :moyes1


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> It's a thing of beauty in red. :brodgers


It's worse :sturridge


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh my, Cardozo has a hat trick vs Sporting in the first half with a beautiful strike for the third goal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hamada said:


> Zlat Trick :moyes1


:denzel


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Inter's first goal came courtesy of an own goal...from the goalkeeper they loaned out. :lol

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anyone know who Club Atletico Banfield are?

They're a team in the Argentine second division who are top, yet are utter pish. Bet on them for the second time today and they lost at home (again) to a team near the bottom of the league (again). Seem such an obvious bet but they can't even manage a simple win for me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck how many goals is Ronaldo already on this season?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> Fuck how many goals is Ronaldo already on this season?


16 from 13 games in the league.

8 from 4 in the CL.

17 games. 24 goals. GOAT.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yet still couldn't score past Valdes :messi*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

It's quite mad to think how much fuss was made over Ronaldo getting 42 in all competitions back in 07/08 when you consider the amount of goals he and Messi have mustered together in the past three seasons.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The game winning goal yesterday lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> 16 from 13 games in the league.
> 
> 8 from 4 in the CL.
> 
> 17 games. 24 goals. GOAT.


And will still some how lose the world player of the year trophy again


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

rightfully so, ribery has had a better season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Roma can't even beat Sassuolo at home :kenny


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Roma cost me €130 when they drew against Torino and now they ruin my accumulator against Sassuolo.

If they ever go into administration, I'll laugh my fucking ass off. Complete and utter cunts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOATotti didn't play. You should have expected it. It's your fault.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

EGame's post two weeks ago said:


> "Arsenal have collapsed, Roma to soon follow"


...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Egame is the right one.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Milan drew 0-0 :lmao 

Inter won last night :mark:

A draw between Juve/Napoli would be good for us too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milan are terrible.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Llorente finding some form now!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TNA_WWE said:


> Egame is the right one.


That's it. I have had enough now. I'm gonna be like Gareth Bale and copyright my shit and then SUE when people try to steal it.

Napoli better equalise. This match needs to end in a draw. It's what's best for Serie A :hhh2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> That's it. I have had enough now. I'm gonna be like Gareth Bale and copyright my shit and then SUE when people try to steal it.
> 
> Napoli better equalise. This match needs to end in a draw. It's what's best for Serie A :hhh2


:carra


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

VICTOR FUCKING VALDES


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Valdes not the best keeper in the world :banderas*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi injured again. 

:jose


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD IM SO MAD RIGHT NOW. 

THE FUCKING IDIOTS AT FCB PHYSIO SHOULD ALL BE FIRED. 

FUCKING FUCK FUCK!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

:messi injured


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

The more :messi misses games, the more likely Ronaldo will win the Balon D'Or


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JEKingOfKings said:


> The more :messi misses games, the more likely Ronaldo will win the Balon D'Or


Ballon D'or is already out of sight for Messi, as it is for Ronaldo. 

Ribery will win it with a landslide.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Ballon D'or is already out of sight for Messi, as it is for Ronaldo.
> 
> Zlatan will win it with a landslide.


:denzel


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG IM SO MAD.

FUCKING IDIOTS. AFTER SO MANY FUCKING INJURIES TO MESSI SOMEONE HAS TO GET FIRED.

OMG WORTHLESS PIECES OF SHIT.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If Zlatan wins the Ballon d'Or it needs to be just stop.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, at least he wont travel with Argentina, couple of weeks and he should be fine.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

NEYGOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYYYYMARRRRRRRRRRRr


NEYYMMMAARRRRRRRRRR

NEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYMAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

OH MY GODDDDD


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*BEST PLAYER IN THE LEAGUE DUMBASSES. MASSIVE BOBBLE DOESN'T MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE. DON'T EVEN NEED MESSI.*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

PEDRO!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NEYGOAT

PEDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GOATTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Oh Betis. What a time they are having.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

PEDRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

PEDDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOO

MYYYYYYYYYY BOOOOOOOOYYYYYY PEDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GOOOOOOOOOOOAAALLLLL 

GOOOOOOOOOOOAAAATTTTTTT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*PEDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

BETTER WITHOUT MESSI LOL.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I HAAAAAAATEEEE ALLL OF YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Should have been 3 there.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Neymar could have had 20 goals this season too if he had Ronaldo's selfishness.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I still think we can kill pretty much everyone in Europe with Neymar/Alexis/Pedro

Neymar is just something else. Holy shit what a fucking player.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> I still think we can kill pretty much everyone in Europe with Neymar/Alexis/Pedro
> 
> Neymar is just something else. Holy shit what a fucking player.


You don't like Messi?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JEKingOfKings said:


> You don't like Messi?


At this rate I think we need to be ready for a season with less reliance on Messi. He's getting injured every second game.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Commentators in troll mode. Loooooooooooooooooooooooo Betis fans.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MARC BARTRA THE WALL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG I JUST CAME


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALEX SONG is just TOO GOAT. TOO GOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CESC GOATREGAS


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

That was way to easy for Cesc.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PAUL GOATBA


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Jaysus Christ.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What a player.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hed look pretty good in chelsea blue


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He looked fine in red enaldo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*To think we had him once :moyes1*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *To think we had him once :moyes1*


He could be playing with greats like Adnan and Phillip right now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

El Rey Leone. Andrea Pirlo. PAUL POGBA!

That is all.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

GOATBA what a strike.

Very nice win, only behind by 1 point. Good to see Llorente netting goals as well. 

Pogba looks the best in black and white though :banderas


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul made an excellent choice. Forever grateful to United for losing him.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Pirlo Free Kick - **** 3/4 
Pogba Volley - *****

What goals. What a game. Juve are back baby.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What's happening to Messi is such a big shame! If Messi wasn't so unlucky with injuries this year, we'd be talking about Messi's 5th consecutive Ballon D'or. I hope he can regain his best form by January.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Might as well have renamed it Ballon D'Lol after Sneijder didn't even make the final three in 2011. Some voters will just vote for whoever they generally perceive to be the world's best player without considering the fact that it's an award that's supposed to be based on performances from that year. 

Nedved was not better than Zidane but he did deserve his award in 2003. Similar story with Cannavaro and Schevchenko. Messi probably only deserves 2 of those awards he's received.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Adrien Mercier said:


> What's happening to Messi is such a big shame! If Messi wasn't so unlucky with injuries this year, we'd be talking about Messi's 5th consecutive Ballon D'or. I hope he can regain his best form by January.


Messi is allowed to have an off year. 

Even through multiple injuries this year he has had a better year than Ronaldo and the only player that can beat him, even though all that is the best player from a treble winning team. 

Nothing to worry about, Messi will still win multiple more Ballon D'ors in the future.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not convinced he won't win it again this year. The sports media love these fake humble superstars like Messi and Federer. I prefer Ronaldo, he's an arrogant shit, he knows he's an arrogant shit and he doesn't try to hide that from anyone.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

EGame said:


> Messi is allowed to have an off year.
> 
> Even through multiple injuries this year he has had a better year than Ronaldo and the only player that can beat him, even though all that is the best player from a treble winning team.
> 
> Nothing to worry about, Messi will still win multiple more Ballon D'ors in the future.


That is true,


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Adrien Mercier said:


> What's happening to Messi is such a big shame! If Messi wasn't so unlucky with injuries this year, we'd be talking about Messi's 5th consecutive Ballon D'or. I hope he can regain his best form by January.


There's literally no chance he doesn't win it.



> Even through multiple injuries this year he has had a better year than Ronaldo


lel

Nice to see Seabs has joined the Barca cringe train. Fitting.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

EGame said:


> PAUL GOATBA


Wish he was still playing for us


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> There's literally no chance he doesn't win it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth is Messi is a champion of Spain in 2013. 

Truth is Ronaldo is a champion of absolutely nothing in 2013. 

#truthhurts.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Ribery and Robben are champions of Germany, Europe and the world.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

And Rafinha.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm pretty confident Messi will win the Ballon D'Or again this year. It's a popularity vote at the end of the day. There will be lots of votes for Bayern Munich players obviously, but I feel like they'll all be stealing votes off each other, and Messi will get a ton of votes, if just for name value.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

and torres

confederations cup top scorer

and destroyer of mediocre european teams


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Henry really has had his jimmies rustled by Messi. Oh dear, what a potato.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Truth is Messi is a champion of Spain in 2013.
> 
> Truth is Ronaldo is a champion of absolutely nothing in 2013.
> 
> #truthhurts.


I knew Welbeck was better than Aguero.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

messi out for 2 months with a hamstring tear

:deandre


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

drugs are wearing off


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Heard :kean is managing in Singapore now.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Messis injury is fake, hes needed somewhere else:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8lRgdODMC4&list=WLkS_ozBfEsIo-TImRNi6cUQZ7fvRoRlfg


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Tobit said:


> Heard :kean is managing in Singapore now.


Was announced a few weeks ago, some club in Brunei. :kean found his fucking level.

Only Barca fans with tinted red & blue glasses would see Messi as the Ballon D'Or winner this year. Ronaldo's had a better year from a personal standpoint and it's not a team award anyway. It makes no difference if Barca won the title and Real didn't. It doesn't change the fact based on individual performance, Ronaldo has exceeded Messi. Then you have to take some Bayern players into consideration. Comparing the goals of Ronaldo against the superb defensive work of Lahm is the real issue. The pretty stuff against the ugly stuff!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Ribery deserves a mention. The guy has been fantastic for Bayern this year


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hopefully, Messi can get a nice little rest before the World Cup. Don't care what happens before that.

On Ballon d'Or, I can't see the final shortlist including Zlatan. It's going to be the usual suspects. I'd love it if Ronaldo won it this year. The Ballon d'Or has been unfair to him.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> I think Ribery deserves a mention. The guy has been fantastic for Bayern this year


He's the odds on favourite.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bullseye said:


> Henry really has had his jimmies rustled by Messi. Oh dear, what a potato.


So you think Messi has been the best player year in year out for the past five years then? Because Maradona was never the best player running for five years straight, nor Pele nor any other player I can think of including Messi. The only year where I've watched Messi and thought, christ, this guy is on another planet to everyone else was in 2011. In 2009 you can make an argument for half the Barca team, 2010 the only answer is Sneijder, 2011 clearly Messi, 2012 a coin toss between Ronaldo and Pirlo and 2013 probably another coin toss between Ronaldo and Ribery. 

I do admire your style though, trying to come after a top dog in the hope that I'll make you famous.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What's the time period for Ballon D'Or? Aren't the votes made before the actual end of the calendar year?*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Votes I assume are taking place now because the final three are announced early December. Ideally voting would begin after the world cup play-offs have commenced because there could be some eye grabbing performances in those games.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So Messi getting injured doesn't really hurt his claim for 2013?

FWIW A Bayern player should really win this years. I guess that would mean Ribery as he's the star attraction of the team. Time frame for Ballon D'Or annoys me. Wouldn't it be much simpler and better to just make it 2012/2013 season rather than 2013.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

All these best player polls are at stupid times. I think the Premierleague's awards are voted for in January or early February. Should wait until the end of the season.

It would be nice if Lahm or Schweinsteiger won it, would be a welcome change from all-out attackers winning it nearly every year.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It would warm my heart if Lahm won it. But he won't and my heart will stay frozen.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi out for 2 months. 

We'd be fucked so hard if we didn't sign Neymar.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> So you think Messi has been the best player year in year out for the past five years then? Because Maradona was never the best player running for five years straight, nor Pele nor any other player I can think of including Messi. The only year where I've watched Messi and thought, christ, this guy is on another planet to everyone else was in 2011. In 2009 you can make an argument for half the Barca team, 2010 the only answer is Sneijder, 2011 clearly Messi, 2012 a coin toss between Ronaldo and Pirlo and 2013 probably another coin toss between Ronaldo and Ribery.
> 
> I do admire your style though, *trying to come after a top dog in the hope that I'll make you famous.*


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Random question, but any Monaco fans on here? Cause they gotta shitload of money and will probably be a big threat in Europe these coming years.

Ligue 1 is basically gonna be PSG vs Monaco for the title from now on.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *What's the time period for Ballon D'Or? Aren't the votes made before the actual end of the calendar year?*


the voting for the ballon d'or closes in like 3 days. so it won't no.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> So you think Messi has been the best player year in year out for the past five years then? Because Maradona was never the best player running for five years straight, nor Pele nor any other player I can think of including Messi. The only year where I've watched Messi and thought, christ, this guy is on another planet to everyone else was in 2011. In 2009 you can make an argument for half the Barca team, 2010 the only answer is Sneijder, 2011 clearly Messi, 2012 a coin toss between Ronaldo and Pirlo and 2013 probably another coin toss between Ronaldo and Ribery.
> 
> I do admire your style though, trying to come after a top dog in the hope that I'll make you famous.


You can discredit his achievements all you want, just shows how bitter you are about the guy. if he was playing for Juve you'd be all over him. I'm not going to even bother, EGame can school you once again if he can be bothered to repeat himself.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

man HH is bitter


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jimmy Conway was better, but HH is pretty GOAT.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

General Aladeen said:


> Random question, but any Monaco fans on here? Cause they gotta shitload of money and will probably be a big threat in Europe these coming years.
> 
> Ligue 1 is basically gonna be PSG vs Monaco for the title from now on.


Not a Monaco fan, but they have stumbled majorly in Ligue 1 in the past few weeks. Draws that should have been victories and a shock loss to Lille at the start of the month. It's definitely the same type of problem that Chelsea and City had when they bought lots of top talent, it takes a while to gel. Monaco will definitely be a force to be reckoned with in the years to come if their players start clicking together but the defence needs a bit of a sorting out although their strike partnership of Falcao and Riviere looks one of the most dangerous in the league behind the Ibra/Cavani/Lavezzi steamroller. It's a big game for them next week away to highflying Nantes who have looked solid although I personally don't like them.


Inb4 EGame calls it a poverty league for the 2nd time :side:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

KP Boateng tearing up Bundesliga, showing just how weak that league is...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, La Liga has been a 1 horse race for two seasons now and the PL is now a 6 horse race--the usual top-4, Liverpool, and Southampton. Sorry Spurs... :avb


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

> Asked 'Lionel Messi or Cristiano Ronaldo', Wenger said: "It's difficult. Messi was on top until now but in the last year maybe Ronaldo is in front, he is very athletic."


Le Professeur has spoken. Egame is wrong. Ronaldo wins the football.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.scaryfootball.com/2013/11/for-science-messi-is-better-than-ronaldo/

Science says you're wrong. You can't argue with science.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bullseye said:


> You can discredit his achievements all you want, just shows how bitter you are about the guy. if he was playing for Juve you'd be all over him. I'm not going to even bother, EGame can school you once again if he can be bothered to repeat himself.


No I actually have no bias whatsoever, I call it as I see it. In 2011 I praised Messi particularly for his mesmerising performances in the CL that season. Unlike most people however I am not immune to some of his faults, like his lack of a warrior gene and his very disappointing performances in some very big games in 2012. If you want to ignore that stuff and just focus on the fact that he scored 100 goals against the Spanish postmen and how awesome he was against Mallorca whilst the likes of Sneijder, Villa and Muller were tearing it up in the World Cup that's fine with me. 

I used to have similar gripes with Ronaldo but he has made enormous psychological ground in pressure situations to the extent where he now one of the very best big match players in the world.

And your "if he was playing for Juve stuff" is just asinine. I don't even have Nedved and Del Piero in my all time 100 and I worshipped those guys when they wore black and white.



> man HH is bitter


Lol at these lifetime premium member scrubs walking around with their ten inch e-cocks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> And your "if he was playing for Juve stuff" is just asinine. I don't even have Nedved and Del Piero in my all time 100 and I worshipped those guys when they wore black and white.


:banderas

that just sounds like "i can't be racist, i have a black friend"


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Henry, do you have your list of top 100 players of all time on hand by any chance?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Muller
Beckenbauer
Kahn
Effenberg
Voller
Rummenigge


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only 94 to go vader.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Vader said:


> Muller
> Beckenbauer
> Kahn
> Effenberg
> ...


:lmao Enjoyed it. You could say the same thing about Hoffenheim of Light.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

#dealwithit said:


> :lmao Enjoyed it. You could say the same thing about Hoffenheim of Light.




who are you to misspell my name


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> who are you to misspell my name


misspelled name? #dealwithit

:kagawa


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Lol at these lifetime premium member scrubs walking around with their ten inch e-cocks.


And that's only on the slack bama


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hamada said:


> And that's only on the slack bama


:denzel


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

You're all such hideous cunts. OMG I hate you all so much.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

God Almighty










http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...tin-pyjamas-embroidered-theone-225000375.html

Coolest motherfucker on earth


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> misspelled name? #dealwithit
> 
> :kagawa


oh it's bananas


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

#dealwithit said:


> Henry, do you have your list of top 100 players of all time on hand by any chance?


Yeah it should be hitting the shelves in Waterstones any day now. Here's the front cover pic and a little excerpt from the Messi entry below:










_Greatest footballer of all time, most flawless goalscorer the game has ever seen, the finest talent to have ever stepped onto a pitch......... are just some of many inaccurate, hyperbolic and poorly founded statements that you have no doubt been brainwashed into thinking are truths regarding this little Argentine genius. _


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That's no way to talk about Diego.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just watching revista now, and i have to wonder if football in itself is catching up to messi. he's played so, so much over the last few years, and it's easy to forget that he's only in this position due to hormones to make him grow to a decent size. lots of muscle injuries, someone who knows about this area far more than me can clarify, but imo there could be a real link between how he grew up and the soft tissue injuries he's been getting lately.

you compare him to enaldo, big, strong and athletic, messi is kind of manufactured to be how he is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

is it possible that messi's own body is beginning to break down?

what if they just cut down his playing time? i mean seeing as they have neymar now, it should be an option


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well that's what i mean, they've allowed him to play full seasons when he isn't really meant to, they've rushed him back in when he's not been fit. neymar absolutely allows him to actually get properly fit, they have a soft fixture list over the next month, they should just give him the time to properly and fully heal. neymar/alexis/pedro/cesc is still plenty good enough, they don't need to face any big teams. but he needs to be managed carefully like he was a couple of years ago


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Kiz said:


> just watching revista now, and i have to wonder if football in itself is catching up to messi. he's played so, so much over the last few years, and it's easy to forget that he's only in this position due to hormones to make him grow to a decent size. lots of muscle injuries, someone who knows about this area far more than me can clarify, but imo there could be a real link between how he grew up and the soft tissue injuries he's been getting lately.
> 
> you compare him to enaldo, big, strong and athletic, messi is kind of manufactured to be how he is.


Yes, that's what I've always said. Messi isn't at Ronaldo's physical levels where he improves as he ages. His physical structure and hormonal imbalance wouldn't allow him to play at the same level Ronaldo is today, when Messi hits 30. Next year's World Cup is Messi's last World Cup at his peak. Considering his medical history and frail body, I applaud Barca for giving him world class medical treatment from a young age and shaping him to be one of the best ever, but Barca are also equally at fault for their over reliance on him--and for playing him, even when not necessary.

With Neymar's arrival, Barca should take it easy on Messi annd slowly get him back when he's 100% ready. The case with Messi is different. You can't gamble with somebody who doesn't have the normal physical strength (internal) like Messi.

You're right here. Messi's growth wasn't normal so it's not even a question to treat him in the same "normal" category as other players. He needs extra, special care and utmost caution. I'm glad that Messi is getting rest right now. This will only help him. The amount of football he has played in the last 5 years is insane.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi's ego wouldn't have allowed anything than else. That's why Ronaldo, who is a top bloke, is both the superior player and superior man. Hope Messi enjoys that goal record when he's doing an Owen Hargreaves HE TRAINS REAL HARD video in a years time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wasn't aware you knew Ronaldo personally.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ronaldo is a LAD


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah it should be hitting the shelves in Waterstones any day now. Here's the front cover pic and a little excerpt from the Messi entry below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The greatest footballer of all time is indeed Argentine but you've posted the wrong picture


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The angel Gabriel.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I smoked pot with Ronaldo.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I done junk with the neville bro's and had an orgy with giggs and some birds, ryan taught me a lot.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Batistuta the GOAT striker.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I had a cup of tea with James Milner. I had Darjeeling and he had English Breakfast because he didn't know if he would like Darjeeling. b0ringjamesmilner


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I went to an art class with Chris Hughton. We were asked to "draw the concept of mediocrity", so I ended up with a picture of Kiz.

I've also had a coffee with James Richardson :cool2


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I once went to Thailand with Fat Ronaldo

No more needs to be said really


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sami khedira has torn his acl and will miss the world cup


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*German FA say 6 months so he might make it. He's basically out for the rest of the season though and won't be match fit for the World Cup unless he recovers in Cena time. Germany will replace him fine with Bender. Real are really hurt though.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There goes any hope of Alonso hopping aboard the Liverpool Title Train in January. :jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*http://www.express.co.uk/sport/foot...Real-Madrid-s-Sami-Khedira-and-Angel-Di-Maria

What could have been.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> sami khedira has torn his acl and will miss the world cup


does Lahm play there?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Even if he's recovered from the ACL, playing Khedira at the World Cup would be too much of a risk considering the muscle injuries that generally follow an ACL injury.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm sure a Bender wouldn't mind slipping in :torres


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I'm sure a Bender wouldn't mind slipping in :torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

multiple bender's tho


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiz said:


> multiple bender's tho


just like this forum :brodgers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x177w5n_kop-10-xabi-alonso-moments_sport?start=67

:mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Barta- THE GOAT


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn't even realise Khedira was still first team for the Germans. I've been blissfully thinking Gundogan & Schweinsteiger was their central pair :hmm:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Srdjan99 said:


> Barta- THE GOAT


He's been nothing short of impeccable this season , I'm extremely excited to see how he develops.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just make sure you don't commit to an opinion on him too soon because you'll have to stand by that opinion for the rest of the eternity regardless of he improves or not.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

He's the future Baresi as far as I'm concerned. 

BARTESI


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOAT stats AND a GOAT nickname too? :wilkins


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Only 3.0 interceptions per game? Everyone knows you need 3.4 interceptions per game to be a top class centre back. Bartra is a fraud.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> GOAT stats AND a GOAT nickname too? :wilkins


STATS?

someone get MrMister NOW


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure why whoscored doesn't have 'not pique' under strengths.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Just make sure you don't commit to an opinion on him too soon because you'll have to stand by that opinion for the rest of the eternity regardless of he improves or not.*


This reminds me of Nige and Mozza.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so it seems that we can add qpr to the list of rosie's financial ruins.

still don't understand how hitting a team that overspends with a massive fine that makes the fan suffer is a clever way to go about anything. qpr looking at an 80 mil loss, but hitting them with a maximum fine of 60 million is just absurd. 

however, whoever was dishing out contract there should be shot. 90k for julio cesar, 70 for park ji sung, samba's 100k, even relative scrubs like jenas on 50 grand a week, the same as robert green. you can get away with giving ordinary players 50k a week if you're a bigger club, but qpr struggled to stay up, and then went out dishing these massive contracts.

i remember us constantly discussing how bad it would be in the catbox, many comparisons to portsmouth. imo this could be even worse.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bow down to the king Cristina


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Srdjan99 said:


> Bow down to the king Cristina


repped for quality posting.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

At the request of Tata Martino, Barcelona have decided to sign a centre forward next summer. Candidates are Lewandowski and Aguero. [sport]


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.easports.com/fifa/life-size-messi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If they get Lewa :banderas
If they get Kun :banderas :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Alexis---Lewandowski---Neymar 
--------Messi---------------

#UOENO


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you want to buy lewandowski and play him in the hole?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Bow down to the king Cristina


lel


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> you want to buy lewandowski and play him in the hole?


Other way around, play Messi behind the striker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that actually kinda makes a lot of sense

it would wear down messi less, as he doesnt have to make as many runs, and fills in for iniesta who has really lost all form lately and is only getting older


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Messi restructuring his game to play the Xavi role when he's an old man, to prolong his career and on account of having DAT football IQ, meanwhile Ronaldo's body begins to break down and there's nothing he can do.

:banderas

BRB bookmarking this post for 2020 European Discussion Thread


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

inb4 messi is playing goalie in 2030


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The agent of Dortmund winger Marco Reus (24) has contacted Barcelona to tell them the German is willing to join. His buyout fee is 35M. [e3]

Alexis---Lewandowski---Neymar 
--------Messi------Reus---------

#UOENO


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

boooooooo

sell him to us, we need more attacking mids dammit


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Reus isn't an attacking midfielder though he's a COMPLETE FORWARD.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

At this point, I just expect him to follow Götze and Lewandowski to Bayern.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

EGame said:


> The agent of Dortmund winger Marco Reus (24) has contacted Barcelona to tell them the German is willing to join. His buyout fee is 35M. [e3]
> 
> Alexis---Lewandowski---Neymar
> --------Messi------Reus---------
> ...


SOMEONE SAY ALEXIS!?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca couldn't afford kun


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

#SpanishEconomy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/engla...or-real-madrid-or-barcelona-next?ICID=HP_BN_8

SOON.jpg

---------Bendtner---------------
Alexis---Lewandowski---Neymar 
--------Messi------Reus---------

#UOENO


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/engla...or-real-madrid-or-barcelona-next?ICID=HP_BN_8
> 
> SOON.jpg
> 
> ...


Barca to win the WC with DAT elite squad. :bron4 Every game 10-9 to Barca. :terry


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Needs more attackers. It's okay, Pique will form a one man defence of steel.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hey egame










:brodgers


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone fancy a game of online FIFA? Can you drop me a PM. 

Also - this may interest you if you fancy more of a tournament. 

http://www.thesportsplanet.net/foru...0-fifa-2014-tsp-world-cup-feedback/#entry4467


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Vicente Matias Vuoso said:


> hey egame
> 
> 
> 
> ...












http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...onfirm-ter-stegen-reina-interest?ICID=HP_HN_1

WE GERMAN NOW.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

https://twitter.com/migerucb/status/402899198015963136

Kill Me......

Hope Valdes is ok

We GERMAN now, hopefully in January


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Just read that...REALLY hope it's just a scare, but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sadistic part of me hopes he's out for a month or so so people realise how great he is for Barca.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We have no big games in the next few weeks. We should be good with THE GOAT Pinto.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Xavi and Tello are both now injured too. 

Our unbeaten run is about to come to end most likely.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

La Masia is gonna have to sew up La Liga this season by the looks of things.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If NeyGOAT gets injured we are FUCKED. 

I think we should be able to hold the walls until Messi and Valdes return. 

Alexis/Neymar/Pedro upfront 

Rotation in the mid 

BARTRA THE WALL to reinforce our defence along with PUYI. 

Alba should be back soon as well. LAWD.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hummels out until jan, schmelzer out for almost a month

goodnight sweet dortmund


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Once again the these German WOATS WOAT...These dinosaurs of Germany really can't shut up lol. They did this to Gomez and now Mandzukic will take the line of fire. 

http://www.goal.com/en/news/15/germ...-than-mandzukic-says-beckenbauer?ICID=HP_BN_7


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, what a dick thing to say.

But he's not part of Bayern so I guess he can say it?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

He should concentrate on the match against the aliens and stfu.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Valdes out for six weeks.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dortmund are without any first choice defenders for the Bayern game


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

nazzac said:


> Dortmund are without any first choice defenders for the Bayern game


SOKRATIS though.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Aren't their first choice defenders Piszczek, Subotic, Hummels and Schmelzer? Unless you meant Sokratis is also good.

There have been talks on how their intense pressing during games is taking its toll on players. Could be the reason why their players keep getting long term injuries. Subotic is like out for the season? Piszczek was out since May as well. They're fucked though. Hopefully they get something out of the game on Saturday.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

BVB just signed 34 year old centre back, Freidrich, who is available right away. So i guess he'll partner Sokratis at CB against Bayern


----------



## Sandow (Oct 27, 2013)

good back up for a season or two. Hope that Gunter is going to play regularly from next season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE GOAT IS MAKING HISTORY even when he is sidelined by injury. Only player to win the golden boot 3x. Too easy. 

STRONGEST fashion sense in the world. GOAT. Too easy. 

He also mentioned if everything goes to plan he is aiming to return for the first match in January. Too easy. 

#uoeno


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The finest goalscorer since Gerd Muller. I can't take that away from him, never think him and Ronaldo are going to miss.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Suit looks like something i'd expect Chris Tucker to wear in Rush Hour.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSI said:


> "I was very happy for him when he scored those goals. It's just great when the best teams compete in Brazil, and Cristiano has had a great scoring rate for many years now. He plays at an outstanding level. I don't know if this is Cristiano's best moment, but he is always there, scoring goals in all the games and playing his part for his club and his country. He has been like that for many years. Whether he is at his best, or a bit below that, there is almost no difference."


THE GOAT keeping it classy.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

what a man.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> The finest goalscorer since Gerd Muller. I can't take that away from him, never think him and Ronaldo are going to miss.


Delighted to see you have come around to recognise that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pinto, Montoya, Piqué, Bartra, Adriano, Sergio, Cesc, Iniesta, Alexis, Neymar and Pedro

OMFG my body wasn't ready for this.

BARTRA THE WALL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

INIIIIIIESSSSSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAA GOOOOOOOOOOAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOOOOOOAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL

HIIIIIYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CESSSSSSCCC FABREEEGASSSSSSSSSSS GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAALLLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOOOOOAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PINNNTOOOOOO THE GOOOOOOAAAAAATTTTTTTT PLAYMAKER HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

THE BEST KEEPER IN THE WORLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

PEDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WE GOAT NOW


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

How exciting must it be to beat a great side like Granada at your home ground, with them playing with 10 men for half an hour...


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good team game. Players stepped up the concentration and had a very professional game, specially the midfield.

Iniesta and Cesc had a wonderful game. Totally controlled and decided the game.

Bartra was stellar as well. What a meteoric rise for this kid. Who saw this coming at such an accelerated pace?

The front 3 was average today. Neymar had a poor game, and Alexis was so so, but props to him for a cool finish on his goal. Pedro was IMO the best of the three today, very active.


Pique and Adriano were the most shaky, had some trouble on the few occasions down their side of the pitch and could have payed.

Good game, good rotations, good day.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> How exciting must it be to beat a great side like Granada at your home ground, with them playing with 10 men for half an hour...


It's exciting to know that winning games will result in us competing for top trophies. 

You wouldn't know anything about that though. 

#UOENO


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

TIME TO BOAT

-TLE


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BARTRA is the fucking man. I'm SPEECHLESS at how good he was today. SPEECHLESS about how good he has been this season. He's so much better than Varane is unfair to compare them as equivalents. 

BARTESI THE GOAT


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bayern can't possibly be the best in the world if they lose this game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dortmund aka the second best team in Europe WOATING


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

KUBA on dat poverty finishing time.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Why double post when you can triple post?fpalm

Feel for Dortmund with their back line decimated. Surprised they've held out so far.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO at a banana being thrown at Neuer


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao @ this ****** cock cunt Thiago coming on.

Such a fucking overrated piece of garbage.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:gotze


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dortmund hearts just smashed into a millions pieces.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

That was inevitable.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Took Ronaldo nearly 3 minutes to score.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dortmund are broken. 

Not even a top 5 team in Europe anymore.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:robben

Edit 

Fucking hell Bayern now going in DRY


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is a nightmare and a half for Dortmund lolllll

People on here saying Dortmund are the second best team in Europe. So fucking laughable lollll


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Robben with 4 goals against biggest rivals and 2nd best team in Europe in a calendar year, now there's a goalscoring stat that actually means something.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona and Bayern are easily in another universe compared to the rest of Europe.

Bayern will eventually collapse. 

We will GOAT.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bayern vs Dortmund was the 2013 CL final last time I checked. Bayern are simply too good for everyone.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Keirrison said:


> *Barcelona* and Bayern are easily in another universe compared to the rest of Europe.
> 
> Bayern will eventually collapse.
> 
> We will GOAT.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats the big difference. Dortmunds first team is great, their back up is shit compared to Bayern.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dortmund didn't have one first choice defender available, so it's not a surprising scoreline. How did Lewandowski play?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


>


NeMessIs would have destroyed Bayern tonight.. :banderas

That being said, Dortmund's league season is over, NO TOP TEAM can have their league season end in November by getting smashed at home to their main rivals.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably the second best Dortmund player after Sokratis.



Keirrison said:


> NeMessIs would have destroyed Bayern tonight. :banderas


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nige™;26689081 said:


> Why double post when you can triple post?fpalm


You mustn't have seen the sextuple post. And nothing will be done.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame, no more consecutive posts. Use the edit button. 

You girls, happy? :kobe8

Surely the name NeMesIs makes more sense, btw.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

George Weah said:


> EGame, no more consecutive posts. Use the edit button.
> 
> You girls, happy? :kobe8
> 
> Surely the name NeMesIs makes more sense, btw.


Those goals today deserved at least one post per goal. 

But alas, I will discontinue and try to refrain my excitement into 1 POST in the future.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

To be fair, Dortmund didnt play that bad and had some good oppurtunitys. The Gotze sub and goal changed the game. 
Dortmund had to attack and opened up. And Bayern scored.

This is a bad month for Dortmund, losing important players and games.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> Robben with 4 goals against biggest rivals and 2nd best team in Europe in a calendar year, now there's a goalscoring stat that actually means something.


5 actually. 5 in matches.
1 in the German Cup
1 in CHL Final
2 in the Super-Cup
1 now in the league

No goals scored in the league game last season in May


----------



## miro (Oct 14, 2007)

dortmund did well without gundogan and any of their 4 first choice defenders. also had good chances to score at least 3 goals with lewa, reus and kuba. but they didnt. bayerns used their chances and won. 

napoli on tuesday is a more important game for dortmund anyways to advanced to the next round in the cl


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*3-0 was flattering tbf. Wasn't really a good game either. *


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Fantastic work by Matic for the goal


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ronaldo injured. 

Who's your god now?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE NEXT BIG THING IN FOORTBALL. 










Clean sheets galore with this kid. Perhaps not signing a top-class, expensive centerback in the summer was a good idea.

jelly of his aesthetics too

*Edit: sorry I didn't even realize this was a double post. *

Bad habits take sometime to quit. 

#nobanplz.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Keirrison said:


> Ronaldo injured.
> 
> Who's your god now?












:suarez2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ibra pls

7-0 FT :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Atheltico Madrid >>>>>>> Dortmund

Fucking hell David Villa and Diego Costa are absolutely brilliant together. 

And they will be paired up the Spanish National Team in Brazil.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

This Bayern team is likely to go down in history along with the likes of 50's Madrid and 70's Ajax and Bayern. No shame in being 2nd best to that.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> This Bayern team is likely to go down in history along with the likes of 50's Madrid and 70's Ajax and Bayern. No shame in being 2nd best to that.


...pft missed the 60's Benfica, disrespect! lol


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Barca put 4 pass GRANADA at home. :hayden2

Madrid put 5 pass Almeria away. :taylor2

Atletico put 7 pass Getafe. :kg1

And...

Bayern destroy their hurt rivals 3-0... :dazzler

Yet nobody mentions GOAT CARLOS VELA scoring 4 against Celta. :banderas

Who's this lad? We should buy him. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you misspelt granada


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Am I fine now?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

dat dere Messi-esque finishing. Sickening goal.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

And some of his own fans wanted him gone or dropped. This man is a game winner pure and simple and one of the most exciting footballers in the world.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

EGame said:


>


:lmao wut the fuck is that?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOD of CUNT said:


> :lmao wut the fuck is that?


asianbanderas.gif


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't even know how you find half this shit, but I hope you never stop.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Dat Gignac goal :moyes1


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stinger Fan said:


> ...pft missed the 60's Benfica, disrespect! lol


There are a lot of teams he left actually...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> There are a lot of teams he left actually...


No, if we're looking historically at the truly elite European teams of all time, it's the three teams who managed to win three (or more) in a row. Lots of great teams but those three are the greatest.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> No, if we're looking historically at the truly elite European teams of all time, it's the three teams who managed to win three (or more) in a row. Lots of great teams but those three are the greatest.


Thats a narrow way of looking.

Liverpool won 6 european title in 11 years. Even 3 european titles in a row.
Should be elite without a questions.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uJwfyBX4Js

:jt


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

MOTHER. OF. GOD.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

3 points off the top of la Adelante  a tough game tomorrow against Zaragoza but it's looking good after 15games 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good win. Braunschweig came out fighting in that second half. Heroics from Alaba kept the clean sheet. Neuer needs to stop being a gimp tho.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Koke top lad.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

that Hoffenheim game :banderas
Hoffenheim as a team to watch this season :banderas :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bale. What a flop.


----------



## Sandow (Oct 27, 2013)

Bale > Neymar and it's not even close.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah but Harry Wilson > Bale.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lee Evans > Gareth Bale > Martin Keown.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

www.goal.com/en/news/90/france/2013...sappointed-with-sakho-ballon-dor-snub?ICID=OP

Seriously Ribery is being a cry baby over this Ballon d'Or thing.

So the Ballon d'Or voting deadline was extended because of the low number of replies by nominated coaches and players :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Eh, what do you really expect him to say when he is continually asked questions about it?

"Yeah, Sakho's great. I would vote for Ronaldo too."

??

It's not like he's holding press conferences and claiming he deserves the ballon d'or.

(Btw, he doesn't. Ronaldo does.)


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Of course I don't expect him to say 'yeah, I'd vote for Ronaldo etc' because he's asked about it but there are a lot of reports I've read on him talking about how he deserves it and all that. The one I posted was just the latest report I saw related to him and the Ballon d'Or. It's just getting to the point that it seems like he's a crybaby.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sandow said:


> Bale > Neymar and it's not even close.


Joke of the century, thx I really needed a laugh


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Roma drew again this week against Atalanta... 

4 draws in a row


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Abk™ said:


> Of course I don't expect him to say 'yeah, I'd vote for Ronaldo etc' because he's asked about it but there are a lot of reports I've read on him talking about how he deserves it and all that. The one I posted was just the latest report I saw related to him and the Ballon d'Or. It's just getting to the point that it seems like he's a crybaby.


Like I said, he responds when he's asked about it. And yeah, he should think he deserves it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

di natale's captain's armband has a pic of him celebrating. exceptional.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona line-up (official): Pinto - Montoya Pique Mascherano Adriano - Xavi Busquets Iniesta - Alexis Cesc Neymar #fcblive

THE WOAT line-up. 

IM FURIOUS.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

potato


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

WOAT LYON CUNTS GONNA CUNT. #eGame


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

No comment about Bilbao scoring?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tata should be ashamed of himself.

Masch in defense, Cesc in false nine...the same failures repeated over and over and over,


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

4-0. bama. Cavani and Ibra in a race to that Ligue 1 top scorer trophy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why play cesc as a false 9 when you have neymar


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

No Messi; Barca wilt. No Cristiano; Bale shines.

But in all seriousness it is great that Athletic are a good side again. I wish Valencia could have kept Valverde.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

GOAT Barca gets jobbed out 2 matches in a row.

Berried.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

(EGame)Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> In the midst of studying for finalslooking at hot sloots on the internet i just have to drop by to say...
> 
> Loooooooool liverpoolbarcelona


.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Atleti level on points with Barca. Damn. This is reminding me of when Sevilla pushed Barca and Madrid all the way in 06/07. I highly doubt Atleti will win the league in the end, but I really hope they give it a good go.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> .


*Yeah but HULL.

Don't think I'm in a position to mock as a Utd fan. *


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> Tata should be ashamed of himself.
> 
> Masch in defense, Cesc in false nine...the same failures repeated over and over and over,


Is it Tata's fault Barca played it too slow and kept falling over themselves? Atletico hurried and pushed them, I think they deserve as much credit as Barca need criticised


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's easily forgotten that both neymar and tata have completely zero european experience, besides tata playing some football for spanish clubs. carlo has been in europe his whole life, and it's the same with neymar and bale. all things considered, barca have been spectacular, they were going to lose eventually and it's hardly a big deal, although i know the catalan press will be making it so that the sky is falling because they're not playing an outdated style that has been picked apart for years now.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

As a Hull City fan who attended the game today I can say that Liverpool where pretty bad for the majority of the match. Could quite easily of been 5-1. Liverpool just shut off and look so disinterested even when there was plenty of time for them to turn it around.

Whats worse is that our team is on the bare bones of it arse with our best Defender, Best Attacker and several other key players out injured.

Even with a combined team of over £150 million worth of players and some wordlies they just looked poor today. Our keeper today had two saves to make in the second half.

For Liverpool it was just another game for Hull it was probably the best home result in the clubs history.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Yeah but HULL.
> 
> Don't think I'm in a position to mock as a Utd fan. *


I think we can all agree that both Lolerpool and Lolalona both shit the bed today and our collective emotions can be summed up thusly:



Spoiler


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Is it Tata's fault Barca played it too slow and kept falling over themselves? Atletico hurried and pushed them, I think they deserve as much credit as Barca need criticised
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


You don't keep the best defender in the league this season on the bench over Masch who is incredibly error-prone. Masch was a good CB 2 years ago under Pep. Not anymore. Cesc is the false nine position has failed under Pep, Tito and Roura. It's exhausting that Cesc is still played in that position, he's useless there. 

Tata definitely could have done way better here, trying things that have completely failed in the past and repeating them is nonsense. That being said he hasn't been able to build the squad that he wanted yet, he's been thrown into the fire and needs time to make some new signings and build his squad. 

Neymar and Valdes were saving our asses so far this season, but now Valdes is gone. No 21 year old whose name isn't Messi can carry Barca on their shoulders, even as brilliant as Neymar has been for us. 

I said two weeks ago after losing Messi that our winning streak was going to come to an end. And here we are now.

We need THE GOAT back ASAP. 










SOON.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Well Barca chose to appoint someone with zero European experience as the coach so....

I don't get why Fabregas gets put in that position still. He's horrible at it. Meanwhile you've got Neymar running around, why not have him fulfill that Messi role?

I also expected more from Montoya. He can be pretty sloppy at times.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so he needs time to adapt. the criticisms of a man who has just lost his first game in december is absolutely astounding.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I didn't really expect them to go to Bilbao, who look very good again, and win anyways, let alone without Messi. Munain looks back to his best after really just falling off the radar last season, quite inexplicably so. Looked brilliant yesterday. Both Madrid sides will struggle to win there.

Would fucking love Atletico to win the league.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Staying on top where we belong :cheer


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

little fucking bitch. doesn't even get caps. said:


> so he needs time to adapt. the criticisms of a man who has just lost his first game in december is absolutely astounding.


This is absolutely true. The man is being criticised like they've been underwhelming from the start of the season after the Ajax game. Majority of the criticism seem to stem from his style of play which I don't really understand. Guy has his style of play. Every manager has. The pressure and media in Spain is ridiculous.



Mr. Lawls said:


> Staying on top where we belong :cheer


Great for you guys. Llorente finding form is also a good thing too. 

What on earth is wrong with Roma though? The weekend's result is like their 4th straight draw IIRC. Is Totti back or still out injured? 

Nice to see Kaka playing well again. Hopefully they build on what they have going for them atm.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Totti is still injured. It's the only reason Juve are top.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I've zero knowledge about Roma's squad but they shouldn't be relying on the GOAT this much at his age. I really want them to perform very well this season and probably get a top 3 finish.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Somehow Casillas has been nominated for Fifa Team of the Year



> The goalkeeper shortlist is: (home country, club)
> Gianluigi Buffon (Italy, Juventus); Iker Casillas (Spain, Real Madrid CF); Petr Cech (Czech Republic, Chelsea FC); Manuel Neuer (Germany, FC Bayern München), Víctor Valdes (Spain, FC Barcelona).


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

easiest choice of all time, neuer
in other news, david alaba has renewed his contract until 2018. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk™;27031417 said:


> I've zero knowledge about Roma's squad but they shouldn't be relying on the GOAT this much at his age. I really want them to perform very well this season and probably get a top 3 finish.







When you're GOAT, age means nothing. Totti can play till he's about... 58? and still be the best. That's how good he is. So naturally, these guys will miss his influence when he is not on the pitch.

These bastards should have picked up at least 8pts from the last 12 though. 4 from 12 is an embarrassment and Totti should have them all executed.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel, if Totti, Drogba and Lampard all fell out of a plane and you only had one trampoline, which one of them would you try and save?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> in other news, david alaba has renewed his contract until 2018. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Joel, if Totti, Drogba and Lampard all fell out of a plane and you only had one trampoline, which one of them would you try and save?


Totti.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lampard would save himself.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Joel, if Totti, Drogba and Lampard all fell out of a plane and you only had one trampoline, which one of them would you try and save?


*Can't he just buy a bigger trampoline and catch them all?*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't be silly, Seabs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If DA is buying it then he can just about afford one, he's irish don't forget.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No trampoline price worries for me, brother.

Some of us saw the hard times coming before it even happened. Saved dat cash. Earned dat dough.

Now everyone walks around smelling of cheap potatoes whilst I be smelling like the vault.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the trampoline would break anyways.

Totti would probably land inside Mozza's ma.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Serie A is highly underrated and very competitive this season. Wait until Fiorentina get Gomez back. This league could get so tight down the stretch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

would lampard break the trampoline when he lands on it? :brodgers

seriously, i cant believe im the one who had to make this very obvious joke


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Beep


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Somehow Casillas has been nominated for Fifa Team of the Year


That makes no sense. FIFA as usual.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

After being able to see Totti play in real-life (not tv) i got to say that he's simply fenomenal. Too bad he has such shitty playmates.

They need some Batistuta.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Spittekauga said:


> After being able to see Totti play in real-life (not tv) i got to say that he's simply fenomenal. Too bad he has such shitty playmates.
> 
> They need some Batistuta.


He has Gervinho, he doesn't need anyone else.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> That makes no sense. FIFA as usual.


Popularity contest :brodgers


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Vidal renewed his contract until 2017 :banderas


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Watching Lille v Marseille tonight, Mandanda trying to think he's suddenly a DM instead of a GK :moyes1


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mr. Claus said:


> Vidal renewed his contract until 2017 :banderas


great news for Juve, probs the best midfielder in the world atm. Can do it all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Dermot Corrigan ‏@dermotmcorrigan 10h
> "I see a lot of myself in Xabi," Ancelotti said. "He is slow like me, but has better technical quality, more quality in his passing."





> MARCA in English ‏@MARCAinENGLISH 5m
> Ancelotti: "A Xmas wish? Xabi Alonso's contract renewal"


Looks like Carlo loves Xabi too(who could blame him?)

I want him to come home some day though :jose


----------



## NotoriousTCG (Nov 28, 2013)

Can you imagine Xabi playing balls forward to Suarez?:brodgers


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Blackpool had 3 men sent off midweek, now down to 9 men against Derby too. 1-0 up at half time as well, 4-1 down after giving away two pens. Not entirely sure what's going on down there :lol

Make that 5-1


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ince had a go at them midweek, saying they let the club down. iirc it was his first game back from a five game touchline ban for trying to throttle a linesman.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Another win against Bologna this time.

Hopefully we can open up a nice little buffer and assert ourselves as the leaders.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NotoriousTCG said:


> Can you imagine Xabi playing balls forward to Suarez?:brodgers


After January yeah. Dat CL eligibility.


:suarez1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

can anyone stop us


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> can anyone stop us


Barca obviously.

#Egame


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

For the sake of the Bundesliga I praying that Bayern does not get Lewandowski.
Winning 7:0 without Schweinsteiger, Robben, Martinez and Dante is just sick...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

dante was there, he came on as a substitute to be fair


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TheJack said:


> For the sake of the Bundesliga I praying that Bayern does not get Lewandowski.
> Winning 7:0 without Schweinsteiger, Robben, Martinez and Dante is just sick...


Add Lahm to that list. 

Bundesliga is a joke and a half. 

In every other top league in the world there are at least thee teams in title competition. Bayern is in another galaxy compared to everyone else in Germany. It's laughable. 

That being said, it's going to take someone in Europe to stop them, no one in the poverty BuLi will.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> dante was there, he came on as a substitute to be fair


Fair point, but it was already 4:0 or 5:0 when he came in and Werder was already dead.
So IMO he didnt really pay a big part in the victory. 



EGame said:


> Add Lahm to that list.












How did fuck did I miss Lahm. fpalm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PSG won 5-0. 

Zlatan the GOAT got 2 goals :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Zlatan is beyond human. Shame the guy only has a few more years on him.

And shame he will never get to win the Champions League. Unless PSG go balls deep this season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milan losing.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liam Miller said:


> Milan losing.


Shame they drew. 

Mario saved them again.


----------



## ELE (Nov 26, 2013)

Borussia kinda have no centre backs, centre midfield and their strikers head is already in Munich next week.....


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Add Lahm to that list.
> 
> Bundesliga is a joke and a half.
> 
> ...


They are on another Galaxy to every team in europe tbf. 10 straight wins at that level is pretty insane


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> PSG won 5-0.
> 
> Zlatan the GOAT got 2 goals :banderas


#BelieveInTheBigNosedCunt


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Any team should fear PSG right now. Well, except Bayern :robben


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Dortmund are fucked. Their injury list keeps getting longer every week. Shame. Already 10pts off the pace in the BuLi at this stage, 6pts behind second placed Leverkusen and level on pts with Monchengladbach. They really need to sign a few players in January if they want to go far this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

needs to be mentioned how good gladbach have been though. lost some pretty important players the last couple of years and are flying. lots of credit to favre.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

#Man #Myth #Legend #God is coming to stop Bayern...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dortmund's league run is finished. 

If they don't make it out of the CL group stages then their season is over. 

Lewandowski leaving next year, with rumours of Gundogan and Reus leaving too. 

Shades of a dying team.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Yep, the league is done for Dortmund, so everything really rests on a good UCL campaign. If BVB go out fairly early, then there won't be much left for them this season except the Pokal.

I don't think Reus & Gundogan will leave though. Lewandowski is a goner, as we know.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

shame its not really their fault though

klopp kept rebuilding the team so well. and then random injuries butchered his defence


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Dortmund will be just fine, Klopp has proven to be a master at buying players. If they get out of the CL group the only team they'll fear is Bayern.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

After losing to Nantes, Marseille sacks its manager. With a new man in charge, are we going to see the return of.....







































































LE GRAND FRANCAIS JOEY BARTON.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I think Barton should go and play in north korea or in juarez mexico.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Tbf IMO Barton did better at Marseille than he's done at QPR so far. Never forget the "big nose" gesture he did at Zlatan during a OM/PSG match :lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i wouldnt mind seeing barton locked in an enclosed space for a 3 minutes with Zlatan

so getting a ZLATAN jersey when im in paris :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Better take a shit load of cash with you, I asked a friend to try to get me a PSG shirt while they were in Paris, 75 euros without personalisation. Probably best getting it off the internet. 

If Barton was locked in an enclosed space with Zlatan for 3 minutes, he'd come out blind. :brodgers

Always like to repost this:






FRANSCOUSAIS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Loic Remy's Big Fat Xmas Sack Surprise said:


> FRANSCOUSAIS.


Call and raise:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Dutch Steve the GOAT.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Nobody, and I mean NOBODY disrespects the GOAT, who not only nose he's the best but also nose that without him, the WC is worthless.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.elgoldigital.com/los-10-futbolistas-mas-leneros-de-la-historia/

fuckern straya m8


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ivanovic looks so tasty in that pic. :suarez1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

FFW ‏@FrenchFtWeekly 13m
French National Assembly retract amendment to include Monaco in any proposed 75% tax measure less than one day after agreeing to it. #ASM

how very french


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Real FAGdrid having a COLD NIGHT IN OSASUNA.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Real's away form is horrific for the amount of quality they have. Regularly struggling against relegation contenders away from home. Quite hilarious. Not sure what's more hilarious. Garry Bale being the worlds most expensive footballer or Real thinking it was a shrewd move to leave their only striker as Benzema. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Today we witnessed Cristiano 'Giroud' Ronaldo.

Edit: Barcelona line-up (official): Pinto - Montoya Bartra Pique Alba - Iniesta Busquets Song - Alexis Cesc Neymar

Neymar scores a hat-trick in the False 9 position last game after all the terrible performances with Cesc...what does Tata do? Puts Cesc back in the false 9 position for this game. I'm so FUCKING PISSED OMG, WHAT THE FUCK?!

Edit: TIME TO GOAT.

Edit: *NEYYYYYYMAAAAARRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

NEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYMMMMMMMMAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fuck at that penalty decision.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Did Neymar score then? i can't quite tell.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> FFW ‏@FrenchFtWeekly 13m
> French National Assembly retract amendment to include Monaco in any proposed 75% tax measure less than one day after agreeing to it. #ASM
> 
> how very french


Tbf the whole Monaco-France tax system is totally different. I'm not surprised at all. A bung or two definitely, but not surprised at all.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW A PLAYER WHO HAS BEEN AS SHIT AS CESC FOR NEARLY 60 MINUTES CAN STILL REMAIN ON THE PITCH. 

FUCK!

Edit: God Fabregas is so shit.

EDIT: *NEYYYYYMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 

GOOOOOOOAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

NEYYYYYMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR NEYYYYYMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR NEYYYYYMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR NEYYYYYMMMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

NEYGOAT!!!

Beautiful pass from Cesc.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We MUST get a Neymar smiley soon.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

lolegame, Fabregas makes the goal.

Also great run and assist from Barca's best player this season. Neymar doing a great job of doing Messi's job of scoring tap ins.

Edit: No seriously Alexis is fucking amazing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Montoya is really fucking this one up.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Neymar is so fucking class.

Amazing to think that when Messi's time as _THE_ man at Barca is over that they'll have Prime Neymar to take over from him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

People laughed when I said Neymar was one of the best players in the world 2 months ago. 

Well, two months later and there still hasn't been anyone better than him so far this season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chamakh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Neymar skeptics amuse me. I remember not long ago some United fan on here said Antonio Valencia was better than Neymar. Just think about that for a minute.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think a lot of people were affected with Robinho-Syndrome on the brain.

They would hear about the latest, big thing coming out of Brazil and say "lol, he'll be another Robinho then."

Unfortunately for those WOATS, Neymar is legit.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

#dealwithit said:


> Neymar skeptics amuse me. I remember not long ago some United fan on here said Antonio Valencia was better than Neymar. Just think about that for a minute.


*In fairness Valencia was seriously great 2 years ago. Then he forget how to play the fitba. I'm not agreeing with that statement btw but I think people were justified in not jumping on the Neymar bandwagon while he was still in Brazil. He always had to do it on the bigger stage. Well I don't think anyone can doubt him anymore after the Confeds and the start to this season. I think most expected the flair and skill to be there with him but the maturity he's played with for someone so young with so much talent and hype is amazing. Don't think anyone would have said before he moved that he'd be outperforming Messi and Ronaldo this season and his biggest downfall would be passing too much. And before Ronaldo bums get on me Ronaldo's had some stinkers away from home (specially today) this season. Neymar's maybe not peaked as high but he's been much more consistently quality. Neymar/Messi/Deulofeu in a couple of years time. Jesus christ. Shame Pique will still be playing CB. At least Bartra is overcoming his nervous start after being thrown in at the deep end last season. *


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

EGame said:


> People laughed when I said Neymar was one of the best players in the world 2 months ago.
> 
> Well, two months later and there still hasn't been anyone better than him so far this season.


are you talking Barca? Spain? or Europe?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Courtesy of Abrown in the smileys thread.

Could we have this added plz, Seabs?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seabs would probably add it without you even asking, DA. DAT Neymar love


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lyze man said:


> are you talking Barca? Spain? or Europe?


The world.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas and I are the original Neymar fans of this forum. Everyone else has hopped on our bandwagon. But I don't mind.


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

EGame said:


> The world.


Ibra, Cris and Ribery all beg to differ.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lyze man said:


> Ibra, Cris and Ribery all beg to differ.


Ibra and Ribery are both huge international flops, Ibra won't even be at the world cup. Neymar lead his team to the Confederation's Cup victory and destroyed the world champions in the final. 

Neymar has also been more influential to Barca this season than both Ibra and Ribery to their clubs, filling the shoes of Messi is unprecedented, but Neymar is doing it with style. Neymar won us the supercup with his goal and also had a goal and assist in the clasico putting on a MOTM performance. 

Also, if Cristiano was so amazing his team wouldn't be 5 points behind us (and Atletico after tomorrow possibly). If Madrid drop more anymore points at this time they risk being out of the title race for good. Let that sink in, If Madrid lose anymore points while Barca are WITHOUT MESSI, they risk losing the league title.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Wait a second. Neymar's been better than Ronaldo this season? I fucking hate Ronaldo but people are taking this 'it's cool to have a different opinion' thing way too far if they think Neymar is having a better season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> Wait a second. Neymar's been better than Ronaldo this season? I fucking hate Ronaldo but people are taking this 'it's cool to have a different opinion' thing way too far if they think Neymar is having a better season.


Seabs and Egame are Barcelona fans. It's only natural they will big up Barca players.

As for the statement of someone saying Valencia was better than Neymar. Well that could be because two years ago, Antonio Valencia was better than Neymar.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Real's away form is horrific for the amount of quality they have. Regularly struggling against relegation contenders away from home. Quite hilarious. Not sure what's more hilarious. Garry Bale being the worlds most expensive footballer or Real thinking it was a shrewd move to leave their only striker as Benzema. *


I'm happy with their decision not to buy a striker. :suarez1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Bananas and I are the original Neymar fans of this forum. Everyone else has hopped on our bandwagon. But I don't mind.


excuse me

is this because I forgot you months ago as an original


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Saint Dick said:


> Wait a second. Neymar's been better than Ronaldo this season? I fucking hate Ronaldo but people are taking this 'it's cool to have a different opinion' thing way too far if they think Neymar is having a better season.


I can confirm, I was different opinion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Neymar, wow really coming into his own. Only 21.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Saint Dick said:


> Wait a second. Neymar's been better than Ronaldo this season? I fucking hate Ronaldo but people are taking this 'it's cool to have a different opinion' thing way too far if they think Neymar is having a better season.


*Like I said before, Ronaldo's peaked higher but he hasn't been as consistently good as Neymar has. Ronaldo's had some trash games this season where he's failed to influence games away from home against lower table opposition. That's why I think Neymar has had a stronger season.*


Irish Jet said:


> Seabs and Egame are Barcelona fans. It's only natural they will big up Barca players.
> 
> As for the statement of someone saying Valencia was better than Neymar. Well that could be because two years ago, Antonio Valencia was better than Neymar.


*Not a Barcelona fan. Well done (Y)*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rumours are going around that Puyol is going to leave the club/retire at the end of the season. 

My heart won't be able to handle that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> excuse me
> 
> is this because I forgot you months ago as an original


Honest to God, that is exactly why :lol

I was gonna add in a "and someone else who I will not mention as he did not mention me last time". But I no sold you instead :kobe10


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lyon v Marseille clusterfuck in Ligue 1 tonight. Looking forward to this. Two teams who have completely forgotten how to fitba. That's what happens when OM can't hold onto their best player.












Edit. Lacazette's little shimmy-shimmy past Mandanda :moyes1 :lol OL 1-0.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:banderas

There was never any doubt about that, as soon as Costa picked up the ball out wide, that was going to end in a goal. Ridiculous player in red hot form.

Apparently 22-0 in their last 7 league games, not sure if that's home only or home and away.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

OL 2 OM 2. Hilarious game between two teams with basically 1 defender between them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Atletico not conceded at home since October 6th 6 home games ago. Same Goal Difference as Barca now too. Costa averaging over a goal a game this season. Since the Celta game they've only conceded 4 goals away from home, 3 of which have been own goals and the other was a last minute consolation goal. So basically the only team putting goals past their defence is their defence itself. Not sure how people can call anyone other than Simeone the best manager going. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We might have to play Atletico without messi.

josecrying.jpg


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

When is Atletico vs Barca?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jan 11th. No guarantees Messi will be back by then. 

They are so damn good, fuarrrrk, 2 seasons ago face Atletico was a joke and half. Now I'm terrified of playing them.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I am excited for that game.

I hope Atletico can keep their form up. Certainly makes things a lot more interesting


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> We might have to play Atletico without messi.
> 
> josecrying.jpg


that's like the easiest draw to predict in the history of football dude.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> that's like the easiest draw to predict in the history of football dude.


How so? This isn't the same Atletico that Messi and Barca have destroyed in the past few years. 

They have the best defensive record in La Liga (I'm willing to bet in the world too). Their incredibly strong in midfield and they have the best striker in the world right now in Diego Costa with the addition of David Villa. 

We struggled badly to beat them in the super cup, and they've dominated Real Madrid through all of 2013. 

They are as good as any top team in the world at the moment.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seeing a disgusting lack of respect for Robben in these player of the year / season discussions. You know the guy who was basically Bayern's most influential player in winning them the treble. It's shocking enough that he wasn't shortlisted for the Ballon D'or as not only have his stats been amazing but he has also been the constant go to man for the big occasion. 

What I find amusing is that when Barcelona were the best team in the world, it was widely accepted that Messi was the best player in the world on an absolutely stacked team. Yet when someone tries to prop up a Bayern player as the best in the world their accomplishments are somehow downgraded because of the fact they play on such a stacked team. Hilarious double standards.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

B-but Barca have Neymar. Pretty sure they'll do just fine against Atletico


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Seeing a disgusting lack of respect for Robben in these player of the year / season discussions. You know the guy who was basically Bayern's most influential player in winning them the treble. It's shocking enough that he wasn't shortlisted for the Ballon D'or as not only have his stats been amazing but he has also been the constant go to man for the big occasion.


So, who should be cut from the shortlist?
Messi and Ronaldo were stat and ability wise better than him.
And why would he replace Ribery?
Ribery played all season and was the best Bayern during that season (and this season also).
Robben was injuryed and benched most of the time. Yes he shot those 2 important goals against Dortmund, but thats not enough to ignore Riberys fantastic season. 

Btw, Robben was missing great chances in the CL final too, shades of Chelsea 2012.


EDIT:
Also, if there is a disgusting lack of respect for a Bayern player, its for Lahm. Dude is World Class since 2008, always playing great, but hes a defender so screw him for any award.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

TheJack said:


> EDIT:
> Also, if there is a disgusting lack of respect for a Bayern player, its for Lahm. Dude is World Class since 2008, always playing great, but hes a defender so screw him for any award.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SAVIOLA at Old Trafford.

Genuinely thought he died away along with Championship Manager.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

TheJack said:


> So, who should be cut from the shortlist?
> *Messi and Ronaldo were stat and ability wise better than him.*
> And why would he replace Ribery?
> Ribery played all season and was the best Bayern during that season (and this season also).
> ...


No, Robben has actually been on their level for quite a while now. He did far more than just score two goals against Dortmund, he was amazing throughout the CL knockout stages and has made a seamless transition to elite passer under Guardiola. Robben, Ribery and Ronaldo should have been the shortlist but this award always ignores performances that actually matter (see Drogba in 2012).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No one is on their level. All the other top players such as Robben, Ibra, Suarez, Aguero, Ribery, Neymar, Bale, etc are on the level bwlow.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't see it. The two things that were holding Robben back from being at that level were injuries and selfishness. Now as a complete team player he is finally fulfilling his awesome talent as both an individual magician and a superb orchestrator of play. A healthy Robben would be first player on my team sheet without question.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

serious lack of tevez as the greatest player to have ever lived.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

3 goals and an assist at the weekend against some crappy league team. That's enough to get you GOAT recognition over in Spain.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

GOAT


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> Btw, Robben was missing great chances in the CL final too, shades of Chelsea 2012.


Btw, when you get a game winning goal and assist in the Champions League final you can miss as many chances as you want.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Is there a more corrupt league in the world than the Brazilian league? Fluminese get relegated but get saved due to a 4 point penalty to Portuguesa.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

hahahahahahaha are u serious



EGame said:


> How so? This isn't the same Atletico that Messi and Barca have destroyed in the past few years.
> 
> They have the best defensive record in La Liga (I'm willing to bet in the world too). Their incredibly strong in midfield and they have the best striker in the world right now in Diego Costa with the addition of David Villa.
> 
> ...


yes they have been extremely impressive and have proved to be on Barca's level but i think that both teams would be satisfied with a draw and also they seem to neutralise each other's stars when they play.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> ROME, Dec 17 (Reuters) - Former Italy international and AC Milan midfielder Gennaro Gattuso is under investigation for alleged match-fixing, Italian media reported on Tuesday.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/feedarticle/11112937


DAT SERIE A


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Didn't even know Gattuso was Palermo's coach this season and got sacked. He doesn't come across as a coach to me at all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> DAT SERIE A


You don't say no to the mafia.

amirite chelsea? :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Don't see it. The two things that were holding Robben back from being at that level were injuries and selfishness. Now as a complete team player he is finally fulfilling his awesome talent as both an individual magician and a superb orchestrator of play. A healthy Robben would be first player on my team sheet without question.


Yes, but with all due respect Henry Hill, your teamsheet is fucked.

I love Robben. Dude was the player that excited me the most when I used to read the Chelsea teamsheet and since then he has evolved into a world beater. But he nor anyone else is at the level of Messi and Ronaldo. Those two are freaks of nature, not footballers.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Serie A is just one big joke. 

Just a bunch of corrupt teams that fix their matches to make themselves look good, then when they get into Europe they get exposed for the garbage that they are. 

Juve exemplifies this. 

The top team in Italy can't even get out of the group stages of the champions league. OK. 

So basically Serie A is full of terrible teams who have to match fix their way to make the league seem good (which it isn't anyway so they fail a that too).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Serie A is just one big joke.
> 
> Just a bunch of corrupt teams that fix their matches to make themselves look good, then when they get into Europe they get exposed for the garbage that they are.
> 
> ...




United and City 2011/2012 :torres


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:banderas


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> Serie A is just one big joke.
> 
> Just a bunch of corrupt teams that fix their matches to make themselves look good, then when they get into Europe they get exposed for the garbage that they are.
> 
> ...


Not everyone is fortunate enough to get a group with Milan, Celtic and Ajax. That's like being with three Copenhagens.



> Yes, but with all due respect Henry Hill, your teamsheet is fucked.
> 
> I love Robben. Dude was the player that excited me the most when I used to read the Chelsea teamsheet and since then he has evolved into a world beater. But he nor anyone else is at the level of Messi and Ronaldo. Those two are freaks of nature, not footballers.


Robben has been a freak of nature in 2013, he has also undergone a huge change in attitude which has made him a deadly team player, defenders now genuinely have no idea whether he will make the pass or try to score making him twice as dangerous when on the run. Robben has always had those moments of magic but this year he has been doing that magical stuff week in week out. Being dropped for being a massive ballache was probably the best thing that ever happened to him as he seemed to realise just how much the club really meant to him and you can see that passion in his euphoric celebrations in the latter stages of the CL. If this Bayern side does become a historically great team his stock will continue to rise because the best players from historically great teams are always remembered as icons.

Btw this team ain't getting fucked by nobody:

Neuer

Lahm Dante Silva Alaba

Martinez

Ronaldo Vidal Robben

Messi 

Cavani​


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

raja casablanca


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Not everyone is fortunate enough to get a group with Milan, Celtic and Ajax. That's like being with three Copenhagens.


We ain't no Copenhagen :side: Ajax schooled Milan twice. First game we were 1-0 up then the referee gave an unfair penalty to Milan. Second game Milan just buried themselves in the goal. We also beat (and schooled) Barca and Celtic. Let's not forget last year Ajax managed to get third place in a group with Dortmund, City and Real Madrid. Yeah....

Anyway, yes, fuck AC Milan. Fuck Serie A.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> In Messi's record breaking year, Ronaldo scored the game winner and performed a GOAT celebration in a vital Classico match where Messi was completely anonymous and grew increasingly frustrated with his ineffective play on the night. That for me was the very turning point in their rivalry and since then there has been very little between them with Ronaldo having a fantastic Euro 12 and doing an amazing job with a Madrid team that are managed from the storeys up like a kid on a late night Fifa binge.
> 
> As for this year, Ribery has clearly been the best player in the world.





Henry Hill said:


> Not everyone is fortunate enough to get a group with Milan, Celtic and Ajax. That's like being with three Copenhagens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely the best player this year. Not good enough to get into Henry's team. Huh.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It's not a team of what I deem the best individual players, it's thought out to give good balance. For example, Iniesta is a more creative midfielder than Vidal but Vidal can still pass at a high standard whilst offering excellent cover, plus he is a bona fide warrior and every side needs a high energy and fearless player like him on their team. Martinez is there to do all the unglamurous work and allow Lahm and Alaba space to roam free. I was torn between Cavani and Rooney at the front because both are super versatile and have strong defensive qualities but I think Cavani would react better when the going got tough and is a better finisher. Ronaldo and Robben would offer lightening pace down the wings and give Messi the option to play killer passes in to them or to drive through the middle on the dribble and also take players away from Cavani as they try to get the ball off him. Combined Dante and Silva have physicality, pace and brains with Silva covering for Dante's occasional clumsiness. Overall the team has height, strength, pace and high levels of creativity.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Why is Robben on the left and Ronaldo on the right?

Also, a packed midfield (see Schweinsteiger, Pirlo, Iniesta, Kroos etc) can give that team a pretty hard time


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Sure, that would be dangerous but where is your wing support to help your full backs contain Ronaldo and Robben. Every time these guys run down the wing they will need to be double marked leaving other players on the team wide open. The idea of having Vidal / Martinez is to have an easy option to cram the defense with Vidal then able to counter quickly into attack. I would need to see your full team to analyse the situation properly.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Just saying it'd be difficult.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Btw this team ain't getting fucked by nobody:
> 
> Neuer
> 
> ...


why are Robben and Ronaldo on the wrong wing? who was defense down the wings?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Well yeah it would be a challenge. I've kind of sacrificed possession for balance. Pirlo would be in my squad but used for big games only.



> why are Robben and Ronaldo on the wrong wing?


Robben can easily alternate between wings and does this all the time with Ribery. If Ronaldo is incapable of this, I would probably switch to Robben / Ribery because it's a massive advantage being able to switch position and offer a different threat to the full back markers.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Robben defends down the wings a lot these days.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

That's true, this team is heavily reliant on egos not clashing between the wingers. Ronaldo generally seems to earn admiration for his incredible work ethic but Robben doesn't seem to get on well with anyone.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Surprised Lahm wasn't there, I read somewhere that he was a huge NBA fan.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2013/12/20/4492203/messi-hits-out-at-barcelona-vice-president










THAT COCKCUNT should be burned on the spot. He should be FIRED and left to ROT like the steaming pile of dogshit that he is. 

He best pack his bags and leave Spain, because he's going to get crucified if he does anymore stupid shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Messi wants his job. The power tripping cunt.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Father Todd Unctious said:


> Messi wants his job. The power tripping cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If we had someone to say that about woody :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Father Todd Unctious said:


> Messi wants his job. The power tripping cunt.


Messi doesn't need that cunts job. Messi is already the most powerful person in Barcelona. Anyone, whether it is Rosell, Bartomeu, Zubi etc...would all be executed by guillotine center stage at the Camp Nou, if they compromised Messi's position at Barca. 

That POS Faus should be gone by the time Leo returns.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*@ anyone who thinks BVB are one of the top teams in Europe.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Based on league results? Who cares, they know the league is over, I doubt they're too bothered about coming 2nd.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The league is the bread and butter. Anyone can win a knockout competition. The league decides who is the best.

That said, Dortmund are riddled with injuries. Not one main defender available. Not cool.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Regardless of that theory (no point going down that CL vs League road again) Dortmund now have no chance of winning the Bundesliga so their form domestically should not be judged on how they might fare in Europe given that their motivation in Germany is probably pretty low at the time being. Napoli are in the same position, they could easily win the Europa but not challenge for the title.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

No team could cope with the injuries that they've had. A real shame.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Regardless of that theory (no point going down that CL vs League road again) Dortmund now have no chance of winning the Bundesliga so their form domestically should not be judged on how they might fare in Europe given that their motivation in Germany is probably pretty low at the time being. Napoli are in the same position, they could easily win the Europa but not challenge for the title.


All I'm saying is they shouldn't be considered the second best team in Europe, when they cannot keep up in their league. Yes the circumstances are unfortunate, but it is what it is. I respect them and I think what they did in the last 3 seasons has been great, but what gives them the right to be the second best in Europe right now?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Claiming Dortmund are the 2nd best team in Europe is ridiculous. They have been a quality team no doubt but I can not see them emulating the same results against Real Madrid. I wouldn't put them in the top 5 either.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> All I'm saying is they shouldn't be considered the second best team in Europe, when they cannot keep up in their league. Yes the circumstances are unfortunate, but it is what it is. I respect them and I think what they did in the last 3 seasons has been great, but what gives them the right to be the second best in Europe right now?


On form, they have no right to be in the discussion but we haven't even entered the knockout stages of Europe yet. I still fancy them to beat anyone over two legs outside of Bayern, that's just my gut feeling.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrEvans said:


> Claiming Dortmund are the 2nd best team in Europe is ridiculous. They have been a quality team no doubt but I can not see them emulating the same results against Real Madrid. I wouldn't put them in the top 5 either.


Agreed. 

Three straight home losses...:banderas 

It's impossible to label them as one of the best teams in the world when they've won nothing all year and forfeited the league title at the beginning on december. 

It's *LAUGHABLE ON THE HIGHEST ORDER* than this is the 2nd year they've bent over and let Bayern run away with the league at the half-way mark of the season. That isn't the mentality of champions, that is the mentality of LOSERS who have no pride to reclaim a league title that was once theirs. These guys have NO DRIVE, NO SPIRIT and NO MOTIVE to win.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

WORLD CAMPEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONS


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

raja casablanca. forever in our hearts


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Are people seriously criticizing Dortmund after all those major injuries? Anyway...









:robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2 :robben2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No German Super Cup = Not good enough.

Heynckes would have won it


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Just to chip in, at this stage of the CL, who do you guys think will win it all?

My money is on Real Madrid this season. I don't think Bayern will make it to the final three seasons running. Like f'kin hell if they do it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Real? :hayden3

The team who struggle to beat lower table Spanish teams away from home, barely ever keep a Clean Sheet and their only striker is BENZEMA? :banderas

Pick one of Bayern, Barca and Atletico.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bayern will repeat.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bayern


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Real? :hayden3
> 
> The team who struggle to beat lower table Spanish teams away from home, barely ever keep a Clean Sheet and their only striker is BENZEMA? :banderas
> 
> Pick one of Bayern, Barca and Atletico.*


Well yeah, duh... :disdrogba

Madrid may not win the League but it would be a massive ask for any team to knock them out over two legs. Barca and Bayern, they could. Chelsea? I don't know. Mou is a sly fox, so I'd say it's possible.

You're ignoring the main goal sources of Madrid. It's not Benzema.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why would it be a tough task to knock them out? If you can get at their defence at will, it's not a big issue.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Why would it be a tough task to knock them out? If you can get at their defence at will, it's not a big issue.


It's not a big issue for teams like Barca and Bayern. Add Chelsea because Mou knows his shit in the CL. Apart from these three, I can't see any team beating Madrid over two legs in the CL. I'm not counting Atletico because of their history with Real. Nerves and all.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we beat bayern away with our reserves

:draper2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Razor King said:


> I'm not counting Atletico because of their history with Real. Nerves and all.


*Let's just ignore the fact they won the Copa Del Rey in Madrid's own stadium and bossed them off the pitch there this season too. Utd would have beat them over 2 legs last season if it wasn't for that retarded red card. It's not that hard.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Let's just ignore the fact they won the Copa Del Rey in Madrid's own stadium and bossed them off the pitch there this season too. Utd would have beat them over 2 legs last season if it wasn't for that retarded red card. It's not that hard.*


Let's not follow the "would have" or "should have" route. We'd have most likely knocked out Barca had it not been for that retarded red to van Persie in 2011, but that just doesn't serve anything.

It's easy to win in a cup final or a single leg. Two legs is what I'm talking about. And we're talking of possibilities here. I think Madrid will win the CL. It's possible. It's a prediction.

The surprising thing is that Chelsea defied all odds and logic when they won the CL, so it's not outrageous to claim that a team of Real Madrid's caliber has the potential to win the CL.

Easy there...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's my usual Bayern won't win it post.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Let's not follow the "would have" or "should have" route. We'd have most likely knocked out Barca had it not been for that retarded red to van Persie in 2011, but that just doesn't serve anything.
> 
> It's easy to win in a cup final or a single leg. Two legs is what I'm talking about. And we're talking of possibilities here. I think Madrid will win the CL. It's possible. It's a prediction.
> 
> ...


Cause we defended like GOATs. When you defend well it's hard for anyone to defeat you. Madrid don't know the first thing about defending. Away goals will be costly.

Madrid could win, sure. But there's more going for why they won't win it, then why they would.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i personally think atletico will be a very strong contender to win it, having said that i can't see anybody beating us over 2 legs if we're on top form.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Cause we defended like GOATs. When you defend well it's hard for anyone to defeat you. Madrid don't know the first thing about defending. Away goals will be costly.
> 
> Madrid could win, sure. But there's more going for why they won't win it, then why they would.


Aye, I'm aware of that. There was a lot going against Chelsea too--especially with Barca and Bayern/Madrid waiting for them. In hindsight, you could state that Chelsea put on a defensive masterclass, which they did. Before all of that, nobody had given Chelsea any chance. Just think about it that way.

In the case of Madrid, their defense is not strong, but they could come up with something special and that's my point. It's easier to say Chelsea did this and that to win the CL, but that would be hindsight 20/20. Here, we're looking forward and there isn't a reason why Madrid couldn't "ride their luck" in the same way--hypothetically speaking--although, it's not exactly luck when Real Madrid is involved.

In terms of rational, you're right. But when was football completely rational?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'm sure we'll hear about no messi or neymar but neither of them play in that shambles of a defence.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Put Barca in the Madrid list when it comes to winning the CL. They can't defend for hell.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Barca...




























Cunts ruining my accumulator.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is okay, we are allowed to potato when we don't have Messi, Neymar, Xavi and Valdes. 

Godbless you Pedro. You fucking swagtastic finisher.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> This is okay, we are allowed to potato when we don't have Messi, Neymar or Xavi.
> 
> Godbless you Pedro. You fucking swagtastic finisher.


But who was defense?

The problem in this match isn't the lack of :messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCKKKING PEDROO 

I LOVE YOU 

I JUST FUCKING LOVE YOU BRO.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure if Pedro or Messi!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PEDDDROOOOOO HATTRICK 


PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pedro hat trick. but where was defense?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If anyone stops Bayern from winning the Champions League, then fair fucking play tbh.

I don't think Barca or Real will. They might, but the 7-0 wasn't exactly flattering in the semi final. No Messi made a difference, but not that much to swing a 7 goal margin. The gap between those two sides to now hasn't changed that much either, certainly not enough that you can think Barca will definitely beat Bayern, unless you're a hopelessly deluded Barca fan. Can they beat Bayern? Yes. Will they? Different question. I know who my favourites would be.

*Edit:* That's my 2+ goals for Barca safe then! Need Real to win either half now later and :yes.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

lol at the La Liga defending. Suarez would score like Messi and Ronaldo in this league.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

God™ said:


> lol at the La Liga defending. Suarez would score like Messi and Ronaldo in this league.


 

He's already is doing that in Poverty EPL. 

And our defence has been decent for the players we had so far this season. Both Alves and Alba are returning from injury and for some reason Bartra is on the bench. 

Pique sucks and Masch isn't a defender, but that's not breaking news to anyone who watches football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

neither alba or alves really have the remotest idea of how to defend either


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EGame said:


> He's already is doing that in Poverty EPL.


yeah, so just imagine what he would do to this shite Getafe defense :suarez1


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Game is crazy open...gotta admire Getafe for going for it, but they probably should have tightened up a bit after 2-0. Great finishing by Pedro. I wish Neymar was out there today too, I think he'd have a field day.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Is Sean Paul playing in goal for Barca?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Synaesthesia said:


> Is Sean Paul playing in goal for Barca?


No bro it's Xzibit.


EDIT:

CESSSSCCCCCCCCCCCCCC SEXXXXXXXXXXRAGASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Edit 2: CESCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC

GOATTTTTTTTTTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

CESCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Some people can't change:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*For as bad as Barca's defence is when they're attacked at they've still only conceded 1 less than Atletico's sharp defence and 7 less than Real even before tonight. Just imagine the force they'd be without pretend and potato defenders. Bound to concede more without the best keeper in the world too.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I remember when Egame's posts were readable.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i remember when seabs wasnt a barca fan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i remember when seabs wasnt a barca fan












*Watched the Milan derby. Seems like Mario hasn't changed one bit.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pedro- 14 goals 
Neymar- 11 goals 
Messi- 14 goals 
Cesc- 9 goals 
Alexis- 8 goals 

We have more firepower than anyone else is Europe. Hopefully by the end of the season they will all end up around the 20 goal mark. 

Sickening that Tata has managed to solve our reliance on Messi goals problem that was so evident the past 2 seasons. Now all he needs to do sign some defenders in the transfer window and we will be the most SICKENING CUNTS in all of Europe. 

OMFG so excite for Messi, Neymar and Valdes to all return for the next game. hnnnnngggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Own goal and deflection from free kick gift PSG a draw. Hell of a lucky result, Lille really took it to them throughout.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

EGame said:


> Pedro- 14 goals
> Neymar- 11 goals
> Messi- 14 goals
> Cesc- 9 goals
> ...


havent even hit the 50 goal mark at christmas :banderas

povertylona.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rodrigo Palacio :banderas


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

surprised Allegri is still at Milan...ok its not a vintage Milan side but they are massively struggling to the point even CL qualification is impossible


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> we beat bayern away with our reserves
> 
> :draper2


Gonna do it at the Nou Camp as well :mark:



EGame said:


> P
> We have more firepower than anyone else is Europe.


What?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

MrEvans said:


> Gonna do it at the Nou Camp as well :mark:


You're gonna beat Bayern with your reserves at the Nou Camp?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Festivus Pole said:


> You're gonna beat Bayern with your reserves at the Nou Camp?


I don't know about that but Arsenal is going to beat Bayern at the Bernabeu. :robben2


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Festivus Pole said:


> You're gonna beat Bayern with your reserves at the Nou Camp?


Going to beat a joint Bayern-Barcelona team with Sun Jihai, Kiki Musampa, Goater & Elano all returning. :flip


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

> *Zlatan Ibrahimovic*:
> 
> 'I was asked (by Swedish media) in the summer who was the better player, me or (Sweden striker) Lotta Schelin.
> 
> ...


Females are trying to CRUCIFY Zlatan because of this.

Lol @ this, LOL @ females footballers and *LOL* @ the female race in general. 

Just fucking lolll


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

female _race_?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

EGame is right tho, LOL @ female football and footballers. vast majority are awful.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I like female football, because the U.S. national team is actually decent :cena4


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I only watch female football, just to see those strong tight legs, specially, Alex Morgan. :yum:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Woman's football is a joke! I watched 5mins of a match once and it was absolutely pathetic. The way they ran and kicked a ball was just so frustrating. Zlatan has a point!!! I'm not sexist but women don't belong in football. Hmmmm I sound like Andy gray but maybe he has a point!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Women's football is what I'd imagine lower league football looks like at -1.5 speed. There are some really gifted technical players and you rarely get any of the dramedy that plagues the men's game; but the huge drop in tempo and aggression is difficult to get around once you're used to the premier league. Admittedly seeing 5"6 keepers being lobbed four times in a game can be hilarious.

Other than that, football's football at any level. 



kingfunkel said:


> Woman's football is a joke! I watched 5mins of a match once.
> 
> :coutinho2
> 
> ...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I have absolutely no issue with the general point emanating from Zlatan's perspective. It might have been blunt, but it was also correct in spite of it not being "politically correct" by today's standards. The (omitted) comments about bikes and autographs made me laugh, although I suppose that's "out of order" as well.

To be honest, women's football IS a joke and is (male) English non league standard for the most part at the "top level", and it's not as if English football is all that fantastic anyway. The goalkeeping is also hilariously bad for the most part. The goals should be made smaller to help with this, but having smaller goals won't stop the regularly occurring pathetic handling and diving errors, not to mention that there would most likely be far less goals scored because the women already have a hard enough time hitting hard shots on target and away from the keepers at the moment! The best keeper was supposed to be Hope Solo but she was barely average in terms of what you would expect from a male pro keeper!

I've watched a few of the women's tournaments and only a few players stood out as being half decent (Kelly Smith being one a few years back). Mind you, watching Eniola Aluko chase after her first touch like a crack addicted donkey chasing after a hit is one of the more amusing/entertaining aspects of modern football, but then again a lot of the women players are like that.

I've often heard/read the women suggesting that the Women's game deserves more coverage and support (the old English coach Hope Powell being the most outspoken), but quite frankly I believe that it receives enough already based on the quality that's produced. If the idea is that it deserves more recognition because the brand is played by women then that's just as sexist as any other comment that could be levelled the other way.

That was probably a "really sexist" post (should have added some pics to make it a "really sexy" post) but I couldn't really give a fuck. I don't mind it when reasonable comparisons are made in other sports (the divide between men and women in Tennis seems to be closer). I also noticed that the article has since been taken down, no doubt because it would have received a backlash of misguided feminist hatred, despite the fact that Zlatan was correct. This world, hey!



kingfunkel said:


> Woman's football is a joke! I watched 5mins of a match once and it was absolutely pathetic. The way they ran and kicked a ball was just so frustrating. Zlatan has a point!!! I'm not sexist but women don't belong in football. Hmmmm I sound like Andy gray but maybe he has a point!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


It's probably wrong to say so, but this post sent me into a fit of laughter, although probably for the wrong reasons :lmao



IncapableNinja said:


> Women's football is what I'd imagine lower league football looks like at -1.5.


Watch Eniola Aluko and you wouldn't think it was that slow, but you would think it's really, really shit.


----------



## SteveyD (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is there a funnier sight in sport than some midget female keeper failing miserably to keep a shot out of the top corner? 

Makes me :banderas


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I've watched a few of the women's tournaments and only a few players stood out as being half decent (Kelly Smith being one a few years back). Mind you, watching Eniola Aluko chase after her first touch like a crack addicted donkey chasing after a hit is one of the more amusing/entertaining aspects of modern football, but then again a lot of the women players are like that.
> 
> Watch Eniola Aluko and you wouldn't think it was that slow, but you would think it's really, really shit.


I only get to catch that occassional international tournament on BBC3, but there are always a handful of good players on show. The French midfield was pretty classy in the recent Euros and Marta was obviously a star 5/19 years ago.

Yeah, England are nauseatingly bad and have a donkey/ jenny up front. Definite weight behind the idea that the women's game is at least consistent with the men's.

:heskeymania



> I've often heard/read the women suggesting that the Women's game deserves more coverage and support (the old English coach Hope Powell being the most outspoken), but quite frankly I believe that it receives enough already based on the quality that's produced. If the idea is that it deserves more recognition because the brand is played by women then that's just as sexist as any other comment that could be levelled the other way.


I'm with you (and Zlatan) on the general scope of things. You can't magic up TV spots/ bigger wages if the goods just aren't there. It might benefit from a gimmick that differentiates it from the men's game, maybe a 5-sided pitch could help.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

In terms of the "better" players I always have the mind set of "you're only as good as those you're up against." Well, there generally isn't a good standard of opposition for the better players to combat. For example, the lady defenders often have good positioning and marking (aka FUNDAMENTALS : ), but so often I'll see one of the strikers just glide past a whole defence. That's not to say that the skill on hand is phenomenal, but there's often very little in the way of resistance. If there's one or two players who can do this consistently then fair enough, but most of the games that I've seen (which is quite a lot to be fair) have involved this as a recurring situation.

I don't want to class their achievements as being worthless because that would be completely unfair, but within the context that Zlatan created it really rings true. Does one Swedish female striker spamming goals really hold much merit based on the standards she's faced with? Not really.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd rather tear my skin off and roll around in salt than watch women's football again. What a boring pile of shit. It makes Last of the Summer Wine look like Geordie Shore.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Never watched a minute after hearing that the german woman national team lost 3:0 against the U-17 youth of a Bundesliga team.

I just dont like to watch amateurs play.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...a-dortmund-striker-robert-lewandowski-2986775

another backstabber that would be a shit Polska Liga player without Dortmund and Klopp.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Lewandowski was so crazy to play with Bayern. That's old news, but who cares Dortmund can look for a new and better players than Lewandowski, in fact he isn't in the top five strikers in the world.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lel yes he is.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It's okay. We're getting him FOR FREE

:banderas


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Suarez, Messi, Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic, Falcao, Cavani, Aguero, Van Persie, Costa, Mandzukic... yeah, Lewandowski is not even a top 10 striker.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Juventus/Roma :mark:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Top 5 strikers? Ibra, Suarez, Cavani, Falcao, Aguero.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Wagg said:


> Suarez, Messi, Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic, Falcao, Cavani, Aguero, Van Persie, *Costa, Mandzukic*... yeah, Lewandowski is not even a top 10 striker.


The underlined ones aren't strikers. The *bold* ones aren't better than Lewan. Sorry Costa.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if you're going to include kun and suarez as strikers then you have to include messi and enaldo


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Diego Costa has a case for the being the best of the lot at the moment, let alone being better than Lewandowski.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't even understand how these players are being rated.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

All about GOLAZOOOOOOOO


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Over a period of?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Kiz said:


> if you're going to include kun and suarez as strikers then you have to include messi and enaldo


Suarez and Aguero are more CFs/second strikers than pure strikers. Messi and Ronaldo started off as wingers before turning into goal-scoring-machines-who-aren't-strikers-yet-score-more-than-strikers.

I think you also have to consider where they play. Suarez plays as a ST for Liverpool (right now), and when Sturridge was there, they played a 3-5-2, with Suarez having the free role. Aguero plays behind Negredo and if I remember well, he played ST--in front of Tevez last season?

Ronaldo doesn't play as one, except that awful CL final against Barca and Messi plays as a false #9 for Barca and a CAM for Argentina, mostly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't say Suarez had the free role. He played just how he normally plays as a striker. Sturridge also dropped deep and to the right.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Messi's been a forward for a while now. Ronaldo is a winger tho and he very rarely plays striker, but he can be rated as one simply b/c he scores so many goals.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Messi's been a forward for a while now. Ronaldo is a winger tho and he very rarely plays striker, but he can be rated as one simply b/c he scores so many goals.


For Argentina, he's not. That's the thing. Under Sabella, Argentina plays:

Aguero - Higuain - di Maria
-----------Messi

Under Maradona, in the WC, Messi played strictly as a CAM, but with Sabella, they keep on interchanging.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Top 5 strikers? Ibra, Suarez, Cavani, Falcao, Aguero.


Costa has been better than all of them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

And one of Suarez and Cavani always play out wide for Uruguay, but both are strikers.

^ over half a season. And he hasn't been better than Suarez c'mon


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> And one of Suarez and Cavani always play out wide for Uruguay, but both are strikers.
> 
> ^ over half a season. And he hasn't been better than Suarez c'mon


Costa leads Atletico to victories over the likes of Real Madrid. 

Suarez leads Liverpool to victories overs the likes of Norwich. 

Not much of a debate here.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I wouldn't say he's a better player but he's having a better season and pulling his team higher up the table with his own goals than Suarez is so in that sense he's definitely having a better season. If we're talking just this season then he's probably #1. Incredible scoring record without playing in a team of galactico's so to speak. Suarez and Aguero are probably just behind him and then Welbeck finishes off the worthwhile contenders this season.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He's been good, but not that good as far as I've seen. Maybe I haven't seen enough Atletico then idk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Suarez>>>>>>>Every other striker mentioned and every striker that those strikers have ever even heard of, past, present and future.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Costa is as close to a one man strike force that you are going to see at the moment. As far as this season goes I would pick him over anyone, he has been better than Ronaldo so far.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not a coincidence that the people who watch La Liga more than just the big Barca and Real games have all said Costa has been the best striker this season. If Falcao was the best last season than Costa sure as shit is this season.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

atletico have built a system around falcao, incredibly impressive that they've just been able to drop in diego costa and probably even improved the system. capably helped by villa and koke in particular too

simeone is the new pep in terms of genius.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL ALEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXXXXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT

EDIT: PEEEEEEEEDDDRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Fucking Gaylexis... :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sevilla are looking more and more like a proper side now. Some great recruitment and Rakitic is maturing into the player his talent deserves.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Suarez*ASPAS*>>>>>>>Every other striker mentioned and every striker that those strikers have ever even heard of, past, present and future.


.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Edit:

OH MY FUCKING GOD ALEXIS SANCHEZ

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

HATTRICK, WHAT A FUCKING GOAL.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Gaylexis yet again. fpalm

When the fuck is Madrid playing, I'm booooooored.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you mean fagdrid


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I was saying boored.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

dat feel when we've been playing better football without Messi. 

idontknow.jpg


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

'Liverpool Barca are a better team without Gerrard Messi'~Irish Jet incoming


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

allegri leaving milan at the end of the season apparently.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiz said:


> you mean fagdrid


More like Champdrid.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not even the best team in madrid :banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BBC just can't use nice photos can they? I think forehead might be melting


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not a very Happy New Year for Roma.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Roma

38/38

:banderas*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

totti should retire already, embarassing stuff, completely outplayed by juventus


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So a Europa league team is dominating Serie A? Speaks for itself on the quality of such a shit league.

lololololol
lolRomalol
lololololol


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Roma fpalm

The most important game in the season so far, and they fail. Some players show an spiritless attitude, and non a single idea on how to play. Another season without win in the Juventus stadium. :no:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Rossi. :jose


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope he's alright.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought Roma would actually challenge for the title this season. :hendo6


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought Fiore would, but Gomez and Rossi can't stay fit at the same time.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Roma have lost only 1 game, 8 points behind us :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't pay much attention to Serie A, can someone explain what the fuck is wrong with Milan this season? Bottom half of the table with the squad that they have? Should at least be top five.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well their squad actually isn't very good and neither is their manager


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Kaka, Balotelli, El Sharaawy, Robinho, Abate. Seems good enough to keep them at least in the top half of the table.

I assume its the manager.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kaka and robinho have been very ordinary footballers for a long time, el shaarawy has a serious injury and abate isnt even their best right back

they've thrown all their hopes in mario, and he's let them down, shock horror.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Haven't watched much of Milan, but when I have, the midfield of Poli and Montolivo have looked completely out of sync.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Lawls said:


> Roma have lost only 1 game, 8 points behind us :banderas


*and still got knocked out of the Champions League before Utd did :banderas*


General Aladeen said:


> I don't pay much attention to Serie A, can someone explain what the fuck is wrong with Milan this season? Bottom half of the table with the squad that they have? Should at least be top five.


*Even if Mario was stepping up they'd still be a very average team regardless of how the same players might play on Fifa 11.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

At least we will win a trophy :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Already won the Community Shield and in the Semis of the League Cup mate :banderas*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DAT prestigious Community Shield against the mighty Wigan :banderas

Dat prestigious COC Quarter Final Trophy :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hey ARTIST THIEF, who knocked the mighty Liverpool out of the PRESTIGIOUS League Cup? 

Not really in a position to mock I know :moyes5*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Well we are in a position to mock.








































A Top4 position, that is. :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*God Jese is so good and will be such a better player for Real than Bale ever will. Would be overjoyed if we chucked £30m at him. We obviously won't but one can still dream. Real dire yet again too. They'd be as low as us if they were playing in England.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Ronaldo just scored his 400th career goal. At the age of 28


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiz said:


> not even the best team in madrid :banderas


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Clearly a bandwagon read the results fan because Real were dog shit tonight. So easy to also post the La Liga table to prove you wrong too.*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Celta were a real threat on the break and had the better of the chances until the goal. A shame for them that Charles was a complete onion in front of goal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wow celta vigo

and here i was thinking that madrid had underperformed this season, but beating celta vigo? boy was i wrong.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

KLOSE is such a GOAT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Ronaldo just scored his 400th career goal. At the age of 28


What's even more remarkable is he started off pretty slowly.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Lawls said:


> At least we will win a trophy :banderas


Treble winning season baby! We're taking over Europa.

wooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wagg said:


>


As much as I like him, this has potential to be the greatest troll job of all time.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd laugh for weeks if Messi won, even though I like Ronaldo.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

with all respect to Messi he doesn't really "deserve" to win it this year...although this whole trophy is way overblown nowadays, but FIFA probably loves all the media attention


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The GOAT has returned

The GOAT has scored


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I know he's just scored so my timing is probably off but Messi hasn't looked like he'll cause Atletico's defence the problems he usually would. Of course with the effort he's visibly putting in it could easily be a case of him just going out for a light jog on a football pitch and not putting much fitba effort in. Fancy Atletico to get at least a draw either way.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So naturally straight after he starts putting the effort in and makes me look stupid. Atletico are getting battered :side:*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Messi again. 

Seabs :banderas

It took him about ten minutes to lose the rust and then he took the piss out of the Getafe defense twice in a few minutes. Drew a few in, glided past them, got hacked, stayed up, delivered a lovely through ball. Then a few minutes later, he ghosted past a few more and sent a delightful dinked cross to the back post from which Pedro(I think) should have scored.

And two goals.

Glad I turned on the match.

:banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Welcome back Leo Messi :messi


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

:messi goating


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Best footballer of all time. Great to have him back.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Seriously it's unfair how great Messi is. Torn Hamstring, out for 2 months, comes back and first game scores 2 goals in 30 minutes. 

LEGEND


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We GOAT now.

TATA Martino has created a monster of a team. We are smashing everyone left right and centre.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Jesus, they'll probably extend the Ballon D'or voting again after this. 

#kneejerkgoating


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Slightly scared of Barcelona now that Pedro and Alexis are GOATing and Messi, Cesc and Neymar are all looking/nearing their best.

Dat defence tho.

Edit: :banderas IBRA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Slightly scared of Barcelona now that Pedro and Alexis are GOATing and Messi, Cesc and Neymar are all looking/nearing their best.
> 
> Dat defence tho.
> 
> Edit: :banderas IBRA


Our defence isn't near as bad as what people make it out to be. Pretty sure we've only conceded 1 more goal in the league than Atletico, who are acclaimed to having one of the best defences in Europe. Masch has been the main liability, we definitely need to replace him in defence. Potatohead has been hot and cold when he plays, but he is definitely not as bad this season as the previous two. 

OH LAWD can't wait to EL CLASICO this weekend. Barca vs The best team in Madrid, gonna be a cracker. 

We are GOATING too much right now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> Our defence isn't near as bad as what people make it out to be. Pretty sure we've only conceded 1 more goal in the league than Atletico, who are acclaimed to having one of the best defences in Europe. Masch has been the main liability, we definitely need to replace him in defence. Potatohead has been hot and cold when he plays, but he is definitely not as bad this season as the previous two.
> 
> *OH LAWD can't wait to EL CLASICO this weekend.* Barca vs The best team in Madrid, gonna be a cracker.
> 
> We are GOATING too much right now.


:lmao


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Clearly a bandwagon read the results fan because Real were dog shit tonight. So easy to also post the La Liga table to prove you wrong too.*


Yeah... right! The thing is that I live in Madrid and also have a membership. So yeah, your shitty theory about me being a bandwagon fan is fucking stupid. :lmao Still made me laugh tho.

Dog shit or not 3-0 is 3-0. As long as they are winning I don't give a single fuck how they play.

Btw, inb4 offended mod bans me or something.. :side:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just a delusional fan then. Enjoy not even being the best team in your own City. Take it from me, it's a wonderful feeling.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Just a delusional fan then. Enjoy not even being the best team in your own City. Take it from me, it's a wonderful feeling.*


Are stoke not the best team in the city?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

agreed w/ DA


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

:ti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Pep in training. Dat intensity.

I guess it's no surprise why he went bald so quick.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

sad but true.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Who's the beard?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Sauron...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Valdes; Alves, Pique, Mascherano, Jordi Alba; Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta; Pedro, Cesc, Alexis.

FUARRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. 

Messi and Neymar benched, Masch in defence. FUARRRRKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That frontline's been ripping through Liga, so I wouldn't be that pessi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I woodbury this bein sport pundit sloot.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Agree with EGame :yum:

Missed the first half, which team was better?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ray Hudson is on fire tonight.

"He's off, like a prom dress!"

"He's working harder than a one-eyed cat covering two or three mouse holes"

"Pedro tries to caress it in with his big bushy eyebrows"

:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Synaesthesia said:


> Ray Hudson is on fire tonight.
> 
> "He's off, like a prom dress!"
> 
> ...


Got nothing on Sid Waddell and he was commentating on darts.


Still some quality quotes there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Should have played Messi and Neymar from the start. 

Atletico are the second best team in Europe behind Barca.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great game for a 0-0. Atletico are immense. Good luck knocking them out of the Champions League. *


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

EGame said:


> Barca are the second best team in Europe behind Atletico


Agreed


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

EGame said:


> Atletico are the second best team in Europe behind Barca.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stevie May said:


> Agreed


Repped for having a good opinion. 

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Stevie May said:


> Agreed





EGame said:


> Repped





DwayneAustin said:


> Agree with EGame :yum:


.........

:rep


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

One of the few La Liga games I've watched this season, was good despite the scoreline. Not seen anything really of Atletico, very impressed. Great work rate, organisation. Arda was class at times. It felt like a real heavyweight battle too. Like Seabs said, Atletico in Champions League... look out. They're not to be underestimated.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Probably would have negged me had he read the post correctly :messi

Srsly tho, don't think there's much between the 3 la liga teams, Bayern, and City as to who is the current best in the world.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just after reading your post a second time and I see it :banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

we probs need to 7-0 them again to earn proper respect


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The most benefited with this draw is Madrid, if they beat the shit of Espanyol. 

Bayern is still the best team in Europe, no doubts.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

manchester city reserves + silva are the best team in europe.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> manchester city reserves + silva are the best team in europe.


When we don't give a fuck.

Nobody's stopping us when we turn up TO FIGHT (except maybe evil chelsea)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol pls didnt give a fuck

humbled by a team with javi garcia and jonjoleon lescott.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's okay, javi garcia is a top 5 passer in europe

no shame in being bossed by senor sideways


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Benfica defeats Porto 2-0 at home !


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

PEPEEEE GOLAZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL @ Milan.

2-0 up, now they're losing 4-2 against Sassuolo :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fuck Berardi.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lol penaldo lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AC Milan 30 points off the top of the table. 

































































































































































































:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> lol penaldo lol


Has to have been the worst performance of his career, jesus christ he looked like Jason Puncheon.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

im never gonna bet for another AC Milan match, Sassuolo? :bron3


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Went for over 2.5 goals @ 4/5 with a Real win instead of Milan draw no bet, which was 1/4. One time being greedy worked well for me!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Berardi's a Juve loanee as well. And he's 19. Could be the Italian Aaron Ramsey soon.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Berardi is looking very nice at the moment.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Has to have been the worst performance of his career, jesus christ he looked like Jason Puncheon.


atleast the worst as far as his real madrid stint, should have had like 3-4.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lawls said:


> Berardi is looking very nice at the moment.


Shame your dinosaur system can't accommodate his style.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

So good to have Lichensteiner back in the team. One of those players you need to do the stuff that you don't realise is important until you actually see them doing it. No excuse whatsoever now for Juve not to go full throttle for the B Grade Treble, the league is a done deal.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Massimo Allegri has finally been sacked by Milan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if dani alves is truly the right back of the year then :lmao :lmao :lmao

ramos too :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Only three Bayern players? I'm LOLing.

Surely Xavi shouldn't be in there too?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Alves? Ramos? Xavi? Iniesta? Same shit, different year.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No Super Javi either.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

no januzaj? joke awards :moyes1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

my main shock was that pique didn't get in. and that they discovered that there are players outside spain.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Alves, Xavi, Ramos, Iniesta. Terrible but at least not as bad as last year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

seedorf has apparently been appointed as manager of milan

long may the trainwreck continue to spiral out of control for them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wat :lmao


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Messi came as a Christmas present. Hopefully Neymar came with his slippers.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seedorf going straight back into that team to GOAT :banderas


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Ronaldo, the 'original one' to those old enough to have watched football in the 1990s, is joined on stage by another pair of Brazilian superstars - model Adriana Lima and Barcelona forward Neymar. Lima insists her country will be "warm" hosts at this summer's World Cup as she brings a touch of glamour to the Zurich ceremony. But could she do it on a cold Tuesday night in Stoke?


Alright, which of you writes for BBC Sport?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

goat, meet goat


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Alves and Ramos in the fifa team of the year :lmao

No Bastian? Fifa pls.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barca 4 players
Bayern 3 players

We are simply better than everyone else.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

https://twitter.com/filippomricci

This guy has the scoopz on who voted for who in the Manager of the Year Award. I presume he'll reveal the Ballon d'Or votes later


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Gerrard voting benitez? surely a WUM.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fukkin lol @ ribery

Cant win shit even after all that campaigning


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ronaldo voting for Fergie :fergie


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Irina Shayk


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RONALDO 










Deserved winner. Dat speech :jose


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats to Ronaldo. Certainly the deserving winner this year.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats to enaldo for the award and for coming out to admit Messi has made him step his game up over the years. Really deserves it. He's had a great year all round culminating in Portugal's World Cup progression. Guy never gave up and it paid in the end.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats to Ronaldo, should have won it last year but I was happy for him. Definitely deserves it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO @ people on here saying Ronaldo deserved Ballon D'or. 

Same people who cried when Messi won it in 2010. 

No surprise seeing as this forum is full of some of the biggest WOATS on the internet.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:banderas^

http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/bal...2/26/02/68/fboaward_menplayer2013_neutral.pdf

Some notable omissions in both Messi and Ronaldo's voting cards :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Those few proud souls that voted Ozil in first place :banderas


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't say I'm a fan of Ronaldo but no doubt he deserves it.

No Schweinsteiger in the team of the year is bullshit though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lmao at barca having more players than bayern in the team of the year. ribery coming 3rd after messi is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Disgusted that Huddlestone didn't win the Ballon D'Or.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He deserves it I guess. Been the best this calendar year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I love Messi. He's great. Has deserved all the balon awards he's gotten. Still I think it would have been a travesty had he gotten it, and not Ronaldo. Ronaldo has shown amazing tenacity and determination, to keep going. Deservedly win this award.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> lmao at barca having more players than bayern in the team of the year. ribery coming 3rd after messi is absolutely hilarious.


U mad?

Don't worry Neymar will take Ribery's spot in the team next year and Messi will go back to winning the ballon.

Yeah, u mad.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I guess Bayern will need to smash Barca again this year to get the credit they deserve.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> U mad?
> 
> Don't worry Neymar will take Ribery's spot in the team next year and Messi will go back to winning the ballon.
> 
> Yeah, u mad.


as long as we keep winning titles as a team i couldn't care less.
it's just funny, we embarassed you 7-0 over two legs and yet you have more players in the toty than you had shots on target vs bayern.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spoiler: lolmessi















What a loser.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> lolmessi. What a loser.


*The greatest pic in the entire world.

For the rest of today at least.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

More respect for Messi plz.

Note the dust on his right knee and the stethoscope in his left hand. 

Clearly he had been checking the pulse of somebody who had collapsed on the ground. Now in the pic, he is looking on at the paramedics, who arrived on the scene soon after, and who have professional training on how to deal with the situation, whereas Messi has only begun teaching himself lately with youtube clips. He is concerned.

Meanwhile, Ronaldo sits there, not giving a single fuck. Shame on him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> More respect for Messi plz.
> 
> Note the dust on his right knee and the stethoscope in his left hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> as long as we keep winning titles as a team i couldn't care less.
> it's just funny, we embarassed you 7-0 over two legs and yet you have more players in the toty than you had shots on target vs bayern.


Don't blame me, blame the millions upon millions of people around the world who actually voted (I didn't even vote lollll).

This is why Bayern just can't win, people don't give a shit about a team that kills competition the way they do. Why would anyone watch Bayern other than the few games in the CL each year? When I watch football, I want to watch sport and a battle of competition. People aren't going to waste their time and watching a team that raids every best player in their own league and smashes every other German team left right and centre. That's BORING. 

The thing is, people outside of this forum are actually smart and recognize this, hence why the result is the way it is. 

I seriously lol'd though, Ribery in midfield? what a joke that is. Honestly, he shouldn't of have even made the XI, Busquets should have been in that midfield spot. Only two Bayern players should have made that list, Lahm and Neuer. 

Even Messi was ahead of Ribery in the voting, if voting hadn't re-opened after Ronaldo's Portugal performance, Messi would have easily won it again. That just makes me lol since he has been injured for 1/2 the year. Lolll

On another topic: 










THE GOAT female. 

I would drag my balls a million miles across the burning coals of hell just to be able to drink her bath water.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

RONALDO WINS :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Who is that heavenly blessed beauty?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

EGame said:


> if voting hadn't re-opened after Ronaldo's Portugal performance, Messi would have easily won it again. That just makes me lol since he has been injured for 1/2 the year. Lolll





> Rory Smith ‏@RorySmithTimes 9h
> Fifa insisting the result of Ballon D'Or vote on Nov 30 was the same as on Nov 15. "The ranking is the same."





> Owen Gibson ‏@owen_g 9h
> Fifa says voting period extended because only 50% of potential voters had done so (not to help Ronaldo) - 2 week extension took that to 88%.


Looks as though Ronaldo would have won it anyway :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo's balls deep inside her right now Egame. Accept it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol Ronaldo was crying like he just won the world cup or something. It's really an arbitrary accoloade compared to championships but congrats all the same, he had an amazing 2013.

Jesus christ how did Ramos make it into team of the season yet again? Dante >>>> this guy all day long.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

DwayneAustin said:


> http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/bal...2/26/02/68/fboaward_menplayer2013_neutral.pdf












lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

congrats to enaldo on winning footballing's best actor award.

whole award is meaningless to anyone besides the winner, it's all a popularity contest anyways. i'm sure the bayern players will be perfectly content with all their titles ahead of getting into the corrupt organisation's best 11.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I wholeheartedly support the appointment of Lucas O'Neil. I have no idea who he is, but odds are he's better than Lucas Neill.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :vince2

lel EGame stop being such a bitter potato.

Ramos, Alves, Xavi in TOTY :lmao.

joke of a team anyway, as Kiz said, I'm sure the Bayern players care more about all the titles they actually won the past 18 months.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

RONALDOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOAT


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

A sad day in EGame ass, balls deeped by Ronaldo. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why are you thinking about egame's ass


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm a little drunk right now, watching a porn, the egame's ass it's only a thought. LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

so you think of EGame's ass when you are inebriated?

Drunken words are unspoken thoughts, my friend.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd like to think we all think of EGame when watching porn. He is a Ronaldinho fan after all, the man who lobbed Seaman.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Israel, the most literate football nation on the planet


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You spelt retarded wrong.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I spelt Bahrain wrong.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fucked up a lot then.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Spoiler: lolmessi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed :brodgers


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Demon Hunter said:


> I'm a little drunk right now, watching a porn, the egame's ass it's only a thought. LOL
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Drunk, alone, at home, watching porn and fantasizing about male ass on a wrestling forum.

Welcome to my ignore list, I'm embarrassed to even be associated with filth like you.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The EGame too. You're getting famous.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Joel said:


> Spoiler: lolmessi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ That pic is lies. You're a liar, tiotom92. LIAR!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lol at tiotom92's photoshop. 

Anyway good on Penaldo and all that shit. Defo deserved to take the crown this year.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I honestly thought the picture Joel posted was real. I'm so confused, nothing makes sense anymore.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Green Light said:


> I honestly thought the picture Joel posted was real. I'm so confused, nothing makes sense anymore.


You potato.


But damn Irina shayk :faint: dem legs.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Spoiler: the greatest picture of all time


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

For those of you WOATS you didn't understand Messi's outfit.










Makes me want to CRY because he is too GOAT.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's amazing even without the context.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Reminds me of the suits from Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

upset he doesnt have a red bow tie.

lazy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Messi putting the team above any personal achievements :ti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Why is there such a fuss over his suit? He was probably the best dressed guy there


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

UEFA team of the year:










:ti at no Barca players. :ti at no Messi. :ti MUCK FESSI!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Who would want to be apart of that shit team anyways? It's embarrassing.

Not a single central midfielder was seen that day.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It should be a rule where the players actually fit the formation. It's always annoyed me that they do that just to fit their favourites in.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Schweinsteiger can't get in any team, really strange. Best midfielder of 2013 imo. Especially considering all the other Germans that are there too, don't understand it. Guy won Bundesliga player of the year too.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Ramos? Bale? Ozil? I'm surprised there are no Barca players, but deservedly so. I also like how they chose to show Ronaldo in his away kit, to make it less obvious they chose 3 Real players; as much as Bayern even though Bayern won every fuckin' thing they could possibly have won.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Schweinsteiger can't get in any team, really strange. Best midfielder of 2013 imo. Especially considering all the other Germans that are there too, don't understand it. Guy won Bundesliga player of the year too.


Because he's a ******.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

According to Sky Italia, Xavi has definitely accepted an offer to join New York Red Bulls. Just reporting what I've just read, could well be bollocks but source seems more reliable than most.

Also some morons calling Xavi overrated. Such a player. Not overrated at all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Room for 3 wingers but apparently not Robben who was the best player in the biggest games of the year. What's a Dutch footballer got to do to get some love these days?

Edit: Please Xavi, if you're going to leave, leave for a meaningful team. I'd love to see this guy in a proper side outside the Barca system, would be fascinating to watch.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T XAVI COME TO VANCOUVER 

Fuck, the Red Bulls are going to be so ridiculously fantastic next year. Dude is class.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Because he's a ******.












u jelly


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Xavi in the MLS??? :jaydamn

That's no way for the GOAT Spanish player to end his career

He should give Serie A a try


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Can Xavi even speak English? I always saw him as one of those guys that never bothered to learn another language except for some standard football terms. I agree with DwayneAustin, Serie A would have been an interesting choice. Play at Fiorentina or something for 2 years and experience another country. But if he chooses to go to the MLS it's clearly because he wants to continue playing and making money but without the constant pressure.



Henry Hill said:


> Room for 3 wingers but apparently not Robben who was the best player in the biggest games of the year. What's a Dutch footballer got to do to get some love these days?


I think it's because they are not considered "cool" anymore because the national team hasn't done super well lately. It's all about dem Spanish and Germans now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG Xavi is signing for Arsenal.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> OMG Xavi is signing for Arsenal.


Xavi has Arsenal DNA. Would be ironic.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Xavi should totally sign for portsmouth amifuckingright


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Xavi to swansea so he can join up with the English Xavi.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Liam Miller said:


> Xavi to swansea Liverpool so he can join up with the English Welsh Xavi.


tbhendo



> Sid Lowe ‏@sidlowe 6m
> Neymar helped off... Boot and sock off, can't put any weight on leg.


Good night sweet Neymar


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Guy had to walk round the whole pitch. Poor Spanish clubs can't afford stretchers obviously.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoiler: Neymar's bendy leg

















> Sid Lowe ‏@sidlowe 3m
> Now Alexis stretchered off... Heavy price for a dead second leg


Good night sweet Alexis


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Bet Brazil is shitting it right now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Tello is absolute poo. Bartra will be outstanding. Messi is GOAT.

EDIT: Tello may have the worst final ball in the history of any sport that requires a final ball. Even sports without balls have better final balls. Harry Redknap's wife can cross better. He's proper fast though so he's obviously worth the same price as the wonderfully strong and consistent Ashley Young.

He definitely eats his crusts/toppers (toppers? Fuck off)

Pinto looks like an axe murderer.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tello's time at Barca is finished. I had huge hopes for the guy, but his heart isn't in it anymore and neither is Tata's faith in him. 










This is just another day in the life of Lionel Messi. If someone else scored this goal people would be jizzing over it like it nobody's business.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

hopefully neymar's injury isnt anything serious


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

top defending from getafe there. i especially liked the part where everyone stood there and no one tackled him.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

4 weeks for Neymar. Dortmund agreed to sign Ji Dong-Won in the summer too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> Tello's time at Barca is finished. I had huge hopes for the guy, but his heart isn't in it anymore and neither is Tata's faith in him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But WHO was DEFENSE? :saul


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kiz said:


> top defending from getafe there. i especially liked the part where everyone stood there and no one tackled him.


THIS


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

To be fair it's actually not as bad as the goal he scored in the first leg where Getafe done their best Red Sea impression.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

One guy did go to tackle him, but Messi got around him. Another one went to close him, but Messi was too quick. And the final guy that could have put in a tackle didn't, as he would have likely given away a penalty. Okay the defending was pretty lousy, but no other players would even think to do what Messi did there, let alone actually pull it off. Dribbling with the ball through the centre of the pitch is pretty much the most difficult skill in football, but Messi makes it look easy. And that's exactly why he's the best player of his generation and one of the best of all time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah I didn't think the defending was that terrible. All about that insane change of pace. *


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Nige™;28789209 said:


> 4 weeks for Neymar. Dortmund agreed to sign Ji Dong-Won in the summer too.


Didn't Ji join Augsburg on a permanent deal though?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Didn't Ji join Augsburg on a permanent deal though?


Yep, it's a strange one. No idea how he's lucked his way into going from one of the worst in the Premier League to one of Europe's best teams. It's not as if he was a standout player either. Either his agent is a genius or Klopp has lost his nut.

In before Klopp pulls off another miracle and Ji becomes a star. :side:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol at Messi diehards becoming extra sensitive over his abilities all because he didn't win some silly award. If Messi ever scores an international goal like Diego did against England and Belgium in the World Cup Quarters / Semis, this forum would be down for about a week and people would overdose on chronic masturbation watching the replays.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Neymar has a sprained ankle. Pfft. I played on with TWO sprained ankles before. Looked like a young Forrest Gump bombing it down the wing.

Talking of injuries, spare a thought for this guy



> Getafe defender Alexis Ruano suffered broken veins in his testicles in the course of his side's 2-0 home loss against Barcelona on Thursday.
> 
> The 28-year-old was forced to leave the pitch on a stretcher on 36 minutes and in the wake of the game, coach Luis Garcia confirmed the unusual injury.
> 
> ...


That's a real injury


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

^ :bosh7


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Lol at Messi diehards becoming extra sensitive over his abilities all because he didn't win some silly award. If Messi ever scores an international goal like Diego did against England and Belgium in the World Cup Quarters / Semis, this forum would be down for about a week and people would overdose on chronic masturbation watching the replays.







*You're Rodney, Grandad and Albert btw.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a credit to EGame that Henry has gone so far this way. Poor Henry just hasn't been able to handle it.



Green Light said:


> Neymar has a sprained ankle. Pfft. I played on with TWO sprained ankles before. Looked like a young Forrest Gump bombing it down the wing.
> 
> Talking of injuries, spare a thought for this guy
> 
> ...


He has the grapefruits now.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Can't be Albert, Albert was GOAT.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Just tried repping myself, it doesn't work :hendo2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> You're Rodney, Grandad and Albert btw.


You're a slow witted cunt btw. 



> It's a credit to EGame that Henry has gone so far this way. Poor Henry just hasn't been able to handle it.


You too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Let's just marvel at Sean Slater and not another back and forth between Henry vs everyone with a passing interest in the football threads.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> You're a slow witted cunt btw.
> 
> 
> 
> You too.


Ah, breaking point.



WOOLCOCK said:


> Let's just marvel at Sean Slater and not another back and forth between Henry vs everyone with a passing interest in the football threads.


Not enough DR KARL KENNEDY.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> You're a slow witted cunt btw.
> 
> 
> 
> You too.


lel

you, the one who was continually gotten to by egame's obvious trolling, are calling others slow witted?

irony/10


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Video of sean slater from eastenders
He is sooo sexy x


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

ONE DAY SOON.jpg


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Yeah I didn't think the defending was that terrible. All about that insane change of pace. *


Tried to ban me huh bitch?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> You're a slow witted cunt btw.
> 
> 
> 
> You too.


fpalm



Travis Bickle said:


> Tried to ban me huh bitch?


inb4 the ban


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> ONE DAY SOON.jpg


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao seabs didn't ban you.

daft twat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Green Light said:


>


The darkness represents the part of our soul that is empty without his presence, it's beautiful storytelling.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I really should've posted this






Disappointed in myself. Hopefully you, Seabs and Shep can forgive me.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It's a shame that Henry went the way he did as he's clearly knowledgable but that's outweighed by the fact that he's a fucking mong. Could have contributed much more if it wasn't for his sad obsession with Maradona and the World Cup. At least someone can mention the word GOAT without a mention of 5 ASSISTS 5 GOALS. I hope Messi fucks shit up in the summer.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Whatcha gonna do when Messi gets 5 GOALS & 5 ASSISTS in the WC? :messi


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

"He didn't play teams as good as DieGOAT did"

DieGOAT looks like die goat. See, it's not even visually applicable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no, that's german for the goat, the


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

German isn't an applicable language. Applicability is vital. Nein.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> Tried to ban me huh bitch?


best thing about this is that everyone knew he had an alt and let it slide :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

R.I.P Henry/Travis


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I really should've posted this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rachel Stevens in your sig makes me inclined to give you another chance, grasshopper.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Klopp (coach Dortmund): "Madrid wouldn't have any chance against Bayern in a league. United? Neither. City? Neither. Barça? Maybe." [bild]


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Green Light said:


> Video of sean slater from eastenders
> He is sooo sexy x


Today... At the edge of our hope, at the end of our time, we have chosen not only to believe in ourselves, but in each other. Today there is not a man nor woman in here that shall stand alone. Not today. Today we face the monsters that are at our door and bring the fight to them. Today, WE ARE CANCELLING THE APOCALYPSE!


wait, wrong character







GOAT S Club song


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BALE 2-0 Real :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:wilkins


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really hope that's the end of that cunt Dougie Freedman.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

7-1 :lmao

He should've never left Palace to begin with.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Would like to see atleast two from derby, forest or leicester up or anyone but QPR really.

Boro have put together quite a run pushing up near the playoffs.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just fuck off Pogba. Please.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Gervinho is start to look like the player he was in Arsenal, than the player he was in the first half of season. But after all Roma, wins and that's what matters.

Bale is proving he's better doing free kick, than Ronaldo, and hopefully Barca or Atletico fail tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bayern lose 3-0 to Salzburg. Not a flukey loss either, completely dominated.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PEP


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Dat Pogba goal :cheer


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

awer mabil is just so fun to watch. such skill and ability for an 18 year old. dances past defenders for fun, obviously enjoys playing and has a real future ahead of him. hopefully he stays for a few more years and gets a move to a big club, not just some shit chinese club or small european club.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Do levante usually hold barca 1-1? seems like deja vu. Unless i'm thinking of a different team.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Barca dropped points :mark:

All Real need now is for Atletico to do the same against Sevilla.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Barca were shit. Every single player. Shit.*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The usual mid-january terrible performance. 

Still gonna win the league.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Would love to see Villa win the league with atletico :banderas


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That match really showed the importance of a player like Neymar. Levante were able to defend deeply and crowd out the space in the centre of the pitch for Messi. Neymar murders deep defences as he can play through them, which is something Alexis isn't so good at. Alexis needs space to run into while Neymar loves having space to play into.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ajax beat PSV 1-0 earlier. And PSV are 8th in the Eredivisie 14 points behind Ajax, who are joint top with Vitesse.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great start from Atleti here.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

David Villa


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We are extremely unfortunate to not seemingly be able to keep the squad at full power. Messi injured for first half of the season and after he comes back Neymar and Iniesta get injured. 

If we had Neymar and Iniesta we would have beaten Levante. Nobody can beat us when our squad is at full strength, luckily for Europe, that is a rare occurrence these days.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ibrahimovic the GOAT has scored :banderas

PSG winning 2-0 against Nantes


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Yup, Paris 2-0 up at HT. Nantes looked absolutely shit in this first half. Mi-temps, PSG completely in control.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

4-0 PSG :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ZLATAN THE GOAT 

5-0

Sevilla have got an equalizer against Atletico too :mark:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Costa going through his repertoire of antics here. Ridiculous.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

T-C said:


> Costa going through his repertoire of antics here. Ridiculous.


Absolutly disgusting.


And easy win for PSG. Nice!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Costa is quite a cunt isn't he :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good God, Atletico are massive bottlers.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you to both Barca & Atletico for dropping points tonight.

PSG winning 5-0 :banderas

It would've been better had Milan not won 1-0, but whatever.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh Atletico !! :hayden3

The story repeat itself.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

La Liga title race is gonna go down to the final matchday. Hoping for Atletico to pull a shocker and win it but Real are in great form. Barcelona are unlucky. If Barca had no injury problems this season I think they would be well in the lead at the moment.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TOP OF THE LEAGUE BABY, WE ON TOP OF THE LEAGUE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can see atletico possibly starting to drop away now. expectations coming in, huge pressure now in january. they've been able to coast through much of the season, but the new year might see them struggle. i hope they don't.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

VYNTRA
GREEK DNA EGAME


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Barca, Atleti :banderas

REAL to win it now. enaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TELLLLLLOOOO HATTTRRRIIIIIICCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

THE YOUNG GOAT IS BACK 

THE YOUNG GOAT IS BACK


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Milan are bigger WOATS than us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we've purchased 80% of the melbourne heart, and likely changing their name to melbourne city. huge move for the a league, can't see any negatives but i'm sure to fitba hating media here will find some.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I doubt it will make any real difference for the A-League. The positive is that Heart won't curl up and die.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> TELLLLLLOOOO HATTTRRRIIIIIICCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> THE YOUNG GOAT IS BACK
> 
> THE YOUNG GOAT IS BACK


I thought he was done at Barca.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^that


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But yeah, the defence was so bad for Levante. They kept getting ripped apart by the same lob four times.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Apparently Rosell might be resigning from Barca over the Neymar deal, true cost of the deal was around €90-100m apparently


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Apparently Rosell might be resigning from Barca over the Neymar deal, true cost of the deal was around €90-100m apparently


Best news ive heard in along time.

Awwwww yeahhhhhhhh

We football now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> Best news ive heard in along time.
> 
> Awwwww yeahhhhhhhh
> 
> We football now.


not sure if true and i doubt it will happen, but some people are saying the worst case scenario Barca could be docked 22 points and banned from the champions league for 2 years.

Also apparently in Neymar's contract, Barca have to pay for his friends back in brazil to visit him in Spain every 2 months by private jet


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> Following Wednesday's injury, Radamel Falcao made a diagnostic examination. It appears that the player is suffering from trauma in the left knee with lesion of ligament anterior cruciate.


Probably gonna miss the World Cup.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah that's never ever happening even if Barca blow Kenya up to stop Real signing KENYAN MESSI.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Falcao seems set to be out for 6-ish months.

Real shame if he misses the World Cup.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

probably in rosell's inbox


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why the hell would you agree to fly his friends over? I mean c'mon.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

united_07 said:


> not sure if true and i doubt it will happen, but some people are saying the worst case scenario Barca could be docked 22 points and banned from the champions league for 2 years.
> 
> Also apparently in Neymar's contract, Barca have to pay for his friends back in brazil to visit him in Spain every 2 months by private jet


These are twitter rumours. 

Rosell covered up the cost expenses for Neymar. Apparently Neymar cost over 90 million in all costs and Rosell covered it up. The Socio are now voting no confidence against Rosell because of the non-transparency of the transfer. 

It also explains why we didn't get a CB when we needed it so badly and why Iniesta's contract negotiations took so long. Rosell used basically all funds on Neymar.

It's apparently official. 

FUCK YES. Finally that POS is gone. Still have to deal with the current board until summer but elections are going to occur then. 

Everyone of those idiots need to leave. 

95 million for Neymar + The resigning of Sandro Rosell. 

Worth it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

€95 million for Neymar? Holy shit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Is he the guy who messi hates?

Before i probably would go into a rant about the overall fee for neymar but it's pointless now aslong as clubs ain't robbing anyone no point giving a shit anymore, all players have an inflated price nowadays or most atleast.

Only time i moan is on fm, well that and maybe a whinge now and then about what united paid for young/fellaini :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you stay classy herald sun. anything to take a dump on fitba


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's being celebrated down here for the most part. Ignoring a silly comic, it's front and back page news full of excitement.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bundesliga is back.

Bayern won 2-0 against Monchengladbach :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Bayernliga is back.


fixed


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...ll-replace-mandzukic-beckenbauer?ICID=HP_BN_8

It's over for Mandzukic. 

I would love love love love to get him.

Edit: 

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...ic-dropped-due-to-lack-of-effort?ICID=HP_BN_2

lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Got to show dat effort ep


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Match was absolutely electric. Hermann and Kruse both narrowly missing chances that could've seen them rattle Bayern. The defence is still very suspect, and if it weren't for Lahm, Boateng and Dante would've been exposed beyond belief.

Alaba's defensive work is also incredible, considering how much he loved to run forward. I don't think he ever misses a tackle. Thiago and Kroos were very ordinary and didn't create as much as they would be expected to. Shaqiri was wasteful. Muller and Gotze were very good alternating between striker and wing.

Mandzu dropped b/c he wasn't match-fit? OH THE HORROR


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

big emile doing what he does best


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

GOAT Ronaldo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Absolute mental game between oldham and p'boro


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

34 million to his parents? Uh, why?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure why the wages are included at all

that money was paid to his parents company so he would choose barcelona, not take madrid's 120 mil offer.

why doesnt that graphic also show what was actually in the press conference? there's a 2 mil bonus if he places top 3 on the ballon d'or. the marketing deal is split over 5 years, as is the collaboration. there's nothing wrong with his contract


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neymar cost 57 million. 

das it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Doozy of a day for the Bundesliga.

Dortmund held at home. Leverkusen toppled by Freiberg. Hoffenheim hammered, and Wolfsburg were introduced to Bittencourt.

Eyes were on Dortmund. Notes:
-Bender as a defender just gives Sokratis double the work-load
-Sahin with a super free-kick
-Miki is still struggling to link properly with the flanks
-Kuba went down pretty early. Hope it's not bad. It's like Dortmund is cursed
-Lewa is once again Dortmund's best player in attack. What could they possibly replace him with?
-Ji looks like he'll fit in seamlessly in the Bundesliga. Caused Dortmund big problems in so few minutes
-Kehl can still go!

Silver lining? Their next match is away at Braunschweig.

ACL tear suspected for Kuba. jeez


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Madness santos only saw under 15m of it, wouldn't even buy you ashley young that :torres


Not sure if posted :hesk3 :hesk2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

****RAY HUDSON ALERT****

He's doing Lazio v Juventus. Stream 1 on Firstrow. Enjoy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sky should get rid of tyler and hire ray.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

What a dumb bussiness from Santos, the more benefited with this was the father of Neymar. Only a fool would think Neymar cost 57 millions.

Lazio, showing why they are the smallest team in Roma, at least they don't lost with a team with 10 players. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hamburg hammered at home vs. Schalke. Do they even Draxler? Huntelaar looks as deadly as ever.

Villa goal and Courtois save in the Atletico match. It's been 11 minutes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arda Turan :moyes1


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Hohenheim, does Schrock still play in the Bundesliga? How's he been getting on?


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

An exciting game between Fiorentina vs Genoa. :mark: 

The things in La Liga remain the same.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Aquilani hat trick :banderas remember him liverpool fans, shame about the injuries and that it never worked out for him in the prem.

Going strong in 4th fiorentina well above inter, do only the top 3 get CL football still?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> Aquilani hat trick :banderas remember him liverpool fans, shame about the injuries and that it never worked out for him in the prem.
> 
> Going strong in 4th fiorentina well above inter, do only the top 3 get CL football still?


he's always been a talented player, but being a creative player under woy and kenny was his major downfall. injuries didn't help either.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hamada said:


> Hohenheim, does Schrock still play in the Bundesliga? How's he been getting on?


Haven't seen much of him, but he was potato against Bayern.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Xavi also said squad would support Neymar through this difficult time, it being tough for players to have their earnings made public


Poor guy :hayden3


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The GOAT Jese, scores an amazing goal today. I guess it would be a derby in the semifinal with Atletico, and this time we gonna beat them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Better than Gary Bale and didn't cost a trillion euros.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

woeful


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Good to see bayern giving other teams a chance for once.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah that Jese kid looks like the real deal. Fucking good player. 

Hope he enjoys warming the bench for years to come because he ain't getting a spot over Gary Bale.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't watch either much but is the general consensus that jese is better than morata?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't see us winning here. Stuttgart playing too good.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Do bayern even lose?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, thats what I get for being hopeful against Bayern...we played so good...:$


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, we just trolled Stuttgart hard. Think over the 90 minutes, we were better. Asserted ourselves more in the second half. Stuttgart had trouble contending with 2 target men suddenly out of nowhere when before there were none, and their game got thrown off a bit.

Rafinha + Thiago at the end was sublime. Vindicated Guardiola's selection, really, as I was pretty pissed that there wasn't more strength on the bench.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Crazy scenes in the Copa Del Rey. Racing refusing to play. Fans behind them, not exactly sure what's going on but they don't seem very fond of their owner at all.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Crazy scenes in the Copa Del Rey. Racing refusing to play. Fans behind them, not exactly sure what's going on but they don't seem very fond of their owner at all.


Apparently they haven't been paid for months.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

that's not really uncommon in Spanish football, even in La Liga (the lower half teams of course) but the walkout will hopefully bring more attention to it. I'm sure its very prevalent in the lower leagues. 

In fact I would say the majority of the leagues in Europe (mostly Eastern Europe) don't pay wages on time or at all. I follow the Croatian league and guys there don't get paid sometimes 9 months but they have no power to do anything about it because most of the players are really not good enough to go elsewhere

Its a big problem in Europe, but everybody is focused on EPL, Barca/Real Madrid, Bundesliga etc..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Inter actually bought someone without having to sell.

We bought Hernanes from Lazio for around 20 million euros :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona line-up: Valdes - Alves Mascherano Pique Alba - Xavi Busquets Cesc - Alexis Messi Pedro #fcblive

TIME TO GOAT

EDIT: OMMMMMGGGGG ALLLLEXXXXXIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS IMPOSSSSSIIIIIIIBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLE GOOOOOOOOOAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL IMPOOOOOSSSSSIIIIIIBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEe


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

1-1 HT.

Still expect Barca to win in the end.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2-1 Valencia!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THI IS WHY YOU BUY SOME DEFENDERS YOU FUCKING PIECES OF SHIT. 

I WANT TO WATCH YOU ALL BURN.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

PIATTI GOAT!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Messi 2-2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HURRY YOU FUCKS HURRY.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PIQUE OUT 
MASCH OUT 
DANI OUT 

GET OUT GET OUT GET OUT


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3-2 VALENCIA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCKING IDIOTS DON'T SIGN ANY PLAYERS AND THIS IS WHAT YOU GET FOR IT. 

FUCKING DELUSIONAL CUNTS. GET FUCKED.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jordi Alba sent off :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

ALCACER GOAT OF GOATS.

inb4 ref hands them another penalty to equalise.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

One of the most disgraceful performances I have ever seen. La Liga is OVER. 

I AM SPEECHLESS. I WANT TO WATCH IT BURN, WATCH IT BURN TO THE GROUND. 

We have no choice but to win the CL now, but if we put up with this shit we aint even making it past City.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Madrid derby is next week, so you can always hope both Atletico & Real drop points then, if both win this weekend.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Barca lost at home to Valencia?:lmao

Terrific!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

does barca even goat


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> does barca even goat


I don't speak the desperate attention seeking "aren't I funny" schoolkid language but I believe the term is WOAT on this occasion. Today it's a whole load of WOAT WOAT WOAT, one WOAT for every goal conceded by the so called GOATS.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's only because we don't have Neymar, it's no coincidence that we only start shitting once Neymar got injured. 

We need the best young player in the world. 

It stands as it is, we are still the best team in the world with Neymar. But we aren't without him. Luckily for us he will be back soon.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Priceless reaction to Barca losing just one game :banderas

Alexis having a better season than Neymar :banderas*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> It's only because we don't have Neymar, it's no coincidence that we only start shitting once Neymar got injured.
> 
> We need the best young player in the world.
> 
> It stands as it is, we are still the best team in the world with Neymar. But we aren't without him. Luckily for us he will be back soon.


can Neymar defend?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

EGame with dem mood swings :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Have Barcelona been officially relegated? You'd think so with some of the posts I've been reading online.

A stand out favourite.



Spoiler: Spoilt Barca fan



This is pathetic, as a barca fan, this is really stupid and unbearable. 
The team has just lost it after Guardiola, they cant create any chances because they cant perfect anyother style as much as Tiki-taka. 
Rossell should be questioned for being the reason for all this, Pep wouldnt have left if its not for this administration which didn't support him by any means. Without mentioning the latest Neymar scandal. 
There will be no trophy unless some players replaced, its time for anyone who has had enough to leave, Xavi, Dani Alves for example are literally not putting any efforts. Its time for them to leave. 
Finally, this false 9 plan is too old, we cant score with this and we can do nothing by going in from the sides. I dont know why Tito and Tata cant really see that.
It seems barcelona and messi are worthless without the master Pep G



Messi = Worthless, apparently. :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Came in here to post about the Bundesliga. De Bruyne nearing his best, and Wolfsburg would've nicked it I reckon had it not been for Caliguiri being retarded and getting sent off for insulting the referee(s). Maxi Arnold looks an exciting prospect and has shown tremendous versatility. Hoeness will probably buy him and loan him out for 4 seasons. Schalke coming more and more into prominence the more season carries, and learning how to properly control matches. With Draxler coming back soon, they have a good chance of getting into a Champions League qualifying position.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Priceless reaction to Barca losing just one game :banderas
> 
> Alexis having a better season than Neymar :banderas*


Fight me bro. :avit:



Hohenheim of Light said:


> can Neymar defend?


Lol @ the BUYernLiga fan enquiring about defending. Why would you care about defending when you can just raid every team in your league and win the league with a 30 points gap? 

lolllll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

first time messi has ever scored at the camp nou and barca have lost.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

In more positive news Rafa Alcantera is looking to be one hell of player, he has been immense for Celta this season. 

So much better than his overrated scumbag brother CUNThiago AlCUNTera. 

Better in all aspects, we really need to secure him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Lol @ the BUYernLiga fan enquiring about defending. Why would you care about defending when you can just raid every team in your league and win the league with a 30 points gap?
> 
> lolllll


Sooo he can't?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

EGame said:


> Fight me bro. :avit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I meant the greeks reacting to Barca losing rather than you.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kiz said:


> first time messi has ever scored at the camp nou and barca have lost.


That's crazy.

Athletico can take the lead tomorrow!


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

With this fall of Barca, and with the future victory of Madrid tomorrow, we're gonna take the leadership of la liga. :


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

it's Atletico, not Athletico, ffs.

Altetico Madrid, Athletic Bilbao.

it's easy.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> it's Atletico, not Athletico, ffs.
> 
> *Altetico Madrid*, Athletic Bilbao.
> 
> it's easy.


8*D

It's their time to shine tbh, but given their tendency to bottle it, I'd expect a loss for them as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Their tendency to bottle? That they're where they are is remarkable enough.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would also like to hear more about atletico's tendency to bottle. whatever it is.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe Barca lost yesterday because Villa sent Messi a text and threatened to bottle him.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

EGame said:


> Fight me bro. :avit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like Real and Barca can in their league?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Their tendency to bottle? That they're where they are is remarkable enough.


3 times this season they've had the chance to go top after a Barca slip up, and on each of those times they've bottled a victory to be able to get to the top.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

And yet they've not bottled at any chance to stay at an amazing pace. Such bottling though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mav thinks everyone who isn't a winner is a choker. They bottled the Copa Del Rey Final in Madrid's own backyard real bad last season. And not to mention all them times they've faced Barca or Real this season and not lost or only conceded one goal from 4 games. If they get a 6+ point lead and they lose the title then they probably bottled it. Keeping up pace with Real and Barca into February is nothing short of brilliant, not bottling.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fuck off sXe 8*D

Atletico are doing wonders so far.

Wolfsburg looked pretty good despite losing to Schalke, even if they lost Diego, who had been one of their best players so far this season


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Mav thinks everyone who isn't a winner is a choker. They bottled the Copa Del Rey Final in Madrid's own backyard real bad last season. And not to mention all them times they've faced Barca or Real this season and not lost or only conceded one goal from 4 games. If they get a 6+ point lead and they lose the title then they probably bottled it. Keeping up pace with Real and Barca into February is nothing short of brilliant, not bottling.*


3 shots this season, and have drawn or lost those games. They haven't seized the chance to go top, hence bottling.

If they do win and get to the top, then I'll retract my statement.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bullseye said:


> *3 shots this season, and have drawn or lost those games. They haven't seized the chance to go top, hence bottling.*
> 
> If they do win and get to the top, then I'll retract my statement.


:banderas

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

If Atletico somehow manage to win the league it'll be unbelievable! 

I tipped Madrid to win the league at the start of the season but it's not going to be easy with their inconsistency. They've been great since the start of the year though. If they keep their current form I can see them winning it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't believe Atletico have dropped any points at all this season. Such bottlers.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Atletico bottling yet another chance to go top of the table. They'll never win anything with this choking attitude. Oh wait.

Oh and DIEGO.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm FUCKING FURIOUS. 

Our entire team should be FUCKING ASHAMED of themselves. EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM for letting this happen. FUCK OFF THE LOT OF YOU. 

The RENOVATION project: 

Out: 
Masch 
Alves
Valdes 
Tello
Affellay 
Song 
Cuenca 

In: 
Gundogan 
Benatia 
Mandzukic 
Vertonghen 
Ter Stegen 
Oliver Torres 

Bring RAFINHA back from loan


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Apparently Thiago AlCUNTara broke a record tonight previously held by Schweinsteiger for most number of touches in a game (161)

In less time too :wilkins

https://twitter.com/FCBayern/status/430041398524776448

185 EVEN MY WORD :wilkins

TOUCHED MORE BALLS THAN MOZZA'S MA


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Had a good chuckle when I heard the Atletico result. 

Mav :banderas


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Ronaldo :lelbron


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DISGUSTING FROM RONALDO. 

AN ABSOLUTE SAVAGE. FUCKER SHOULD BE BANNED. 

Good thing that scumbag is off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pathetic from the Bilbao player


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Clear red card. Toys out of the pram from Ronaldo, usual pro-Madrid bias from the Sky commentary team.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> *BBC*
> 
> Dismissal
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid) is shown the red card for fighting.


More LOLing :banderas

Could somebody plz describe what he did exactly?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Scratched Gurpegi's face. Schoolgirl stuff.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

How dare that bastard referee to expulse Ronaldo, for a clearly dive by the bilbao player. :cussin:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

enaldo

Would never catch Messi doing that kinda stuff :messi

Shameful


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Silly from Ronaldo to get himself in the situation where he runs the risk of a red card but pathetic from every Bilbao player involved. They got exactly what they set out do there.

Jese again btw :moyes1*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Atletico top.









Warms the heart does it not?!

Nice to see Ronaldo getting his just desserts too after years of shameless cuntery. Juve CL this season was shocking. What goes around CRTwat...


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The Envy.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gotze just keeps scoring incredible goals. Also, great to see Robbery back in action. Props to Mandzukic as well for his performance after getting two unfortunate collisions to the head early in the match. Frankfurt didn't come to win, but I'm sure they minded losing 5-0. Felt bad for Trapp too, conceding four goals and then getting injured.

Speaking of, Villa's injury anything serious?

Pretty great to see Atleti leading the title race. Also :banderas @ that Ibai Gomez goal.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

DA said:


> Had a good chuckle when I heard the Atletico result.
> 
> Mav :banderas


If my comments get the results I desire then it's all good. It'd be a nice change if they do hold on and don't bottle it from here 8*D


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

What a joke, Ronaldo gets pushed ,and head butted yet gets the only red card LOL


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Ronaldo can go suck a dick.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Ronaldo can go suck a dick.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I can't for this loltastic match. 

Hopefully these WOATS implode on each other. 

Fucking Madrid trash.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Some of these players are absolute *******. It's hilarious yet annoying.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Vintage Madrid at display here. 

Bunch of sloppy pisshits


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't even have the energy to watch the rest of this. 

I'm turning it off before they all begin slapping each other's fannies and start rolling around on the ground crying.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Funny vid and goes well with the current topic :robben2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Atletico

Edit: God we are such fucking garbage. I can't FUCKING STAND IT. FUCK.

Edit 2: If any FUCKING ****** comes out after this season as says we don't need any new signings I will FUCKING RIP their face off, I swear.

Edit 3: Just fucking go Masch please, just fucking leave.

Edit: GOOOOOOAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL BUSQUETS.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Roma/Napoli was a joy tonight. Great goals aplenty. Thank you Sky for getting the rights to Coppa Italia.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shame Atletico chose that match to go bust. Jese is so much better than Bale already.

Also dat crowd at Barca tonight :jaydamn*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

beckham said he achieved a childhood dream by owning his own MLS franchise

i think he's been spending too much time with robbie keane


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You mean you didn't dream one day of owning a fitba club in a country where they thought fitba was some kind of rhythmic exercise at the time?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is the worst Barca team that I've seen in years. 

It's so awful I can't even begin to fathom how terrible they are. 

OMFG I'm absolutely losing it I'm so mad. 

FUCCKKKKC


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> This is the worst Barca team that I've seen in years.
> 
> It's so awful I can't even begin to fathom how terrible they are.
> 
> ...


Lets do a trade your Midfielders and Messi for ours and rooney also you can have :moyes4


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

corinthians have swapped 24 year old pato for sao paulo 30 year old midfielder jadson. basically the fans got pato sold. corinthians paid 15 mil for him in 2013 too.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

he flopped that bad?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I remember Pato and Bojan been the next big things, good times.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liam Miller said:


> I remember Pato and Bojan been the next big things, good times.


Me too.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Giovani Dos Santos was another big thing back in 2007 but now he's a shit thing. These wonderkids come and go.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He's doing pretty good for Villareal now tbf. That Tottenham move really messed his carear up for a bit but he seems like he's getting to the level that he should be. Obviously not the level he was hyped to get to but him playing in the Championship was scary.*


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Add Giovinco, Kerlon, Shaun Wright-Phillips, Tom Cleverly, Ryan Babel, Alberto Aquilani, Marcus Berg, and Pedro Leon to that list of "prodigies" who turned to absolute garbage.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i remember when chelsea jeapordised the entire club's future to sign kakuta

totally worth it


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kerlon now there is a name i remember.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Tom Cleverley couldn't make it in a Prodigy tribute band, let alone a football prodigy.


Kerlon is a blast from the past though, seemed like for once upon a time he was the most touted Brazilian prospect. Speaking of Brazilians, what ever became of that Kerrison who went to Barca? I am correct in thinking he was loaned out somewhere, possibly even back to Brazil?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Carlos Vela:fpalm


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I believe Keirrison is under contract at Barca but yeah he's in Brazil somewhere. Ah Kerlon, his dolphin "trick" got so many views on YouTube. I remember when Ajax bought him; he was injured 60% of the time and the other 40% he was sucking ass in the reserve team. Lovely.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Wagg said:


> Giovani Dos Santos was another big thing back in 2007 but now he's a shit thing. These wonderkids come and go.



I wouldn't let Dos Santos to play with my casual team with my friends.
He is fucking WOAT.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fran Merida anyone?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Fran Merida anyone?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Freddy Adu anyone?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Freddy Adu anyone?


Was training or linked with Blackpool before the window closed.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember him being touted as the next big thing as a teenager. Don't hear much of him now :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I have no idea how shit he was in real life but Cherno Samba was incredible on one of the old Championship Managers. They used to have a superb randomer every year.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Do we have any Colorado Rapids fans on here? (could not find a mls thread)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

many of the players mentioned are still having good careers, or had successful careers.

giovinco is a serie a winner, likely 2 time at the end of this season, won cups and has caps for italy
swp: premier league winner, 2x fa cup winner, 30+ england caps
aquilani is playing very well for fiorentina, he was incredibly unlucky in england. always been talented.
pedro leon is also playing well for getafe.
dos santos, another playing well in spain.
carlos vela is the most ridiculous of them all, a very good player.

it's not their fault that these players have been talked up to the moon and back, and just because they don't always reach the hype doesn't mean they are garbage. moronic posts itt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Franny Jeffers and Michael Ricketts Englands next big things :terry


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Cm 03/04 Vader:clap played for Millwall, Liverpool wanted him in real life, but Millwall wanted 6 mill for him:banderas


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Kiz said:


> many of the players mentioned are still having good careers, or had successful careers.
> 
> *giovinco is a serie a winner, likely 2 time at the end of this season, won cups and has caps for italy*
> swp: premier league winner, 2x fa cup winner, 30+ england caps
> ...


I can probably argue most of my points but I'll go with the two I know best because I'm Italian and a Juve fan. Back in 2007/8, Giovinco was touted as the next Del Piero for Juve and the next Baggio for Italy after some unreal performances in the U-21 Euro Cup. After that, he jumped from club to club never really replicating that same form for the rest of his career, specifically when he played at a top team (Juve). Now I agree, it is unfair that he was hyped so heavily at such a young age and although his career has not been a total bust considering he is still in the Juve squad and winning trophies, the fact that he went from "the next Del Piero" to a guy who plays 5 minutes every 10 games is pretty staggering. Not to mention he has only 17 goals in over 100+ appearances for Juve and he was given ample time att he beginning of his Juve career to show what he's worth. Not a horrible player by any means, but really nothing more than an average player who should be on a mid-table team.

As for Aquilani, there's no doubt that Aquilani has real talent (and I for one think he has better playmaking abilities than Montolivo) but his problem has always been consistency and injuries. Believe me, when Aquilani signed for Juve, I was extremely excited to have a guy like that but by the end of the season, I couldn't wait to see him leave and to see how much Juve jumped in quality from Aquilani to Pirlo is unreal (even tho Pirlo would outclass anyone you put before him). Again, Aquilani wasn't a total bust and it's nice to see him having such a good season at Fiorentina right now...but in the end, he's definitely not even 1/4 of the player that he was built up to be and could never make that jump of performing to his ability against the big boys. 

With all that said though, I see your point in that guys like Giovinco, Aquilani, SWP, Vela should not be put in a class with Keirrison, Kerlon, etc. I overexaggerated a bit but that comes from years of frustration over these guys when they play for the team you support and really don't make any impact on the team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Shakhtar striker Maicon dies in a traffic accident*



> Feb 08, 2014 09:54 By Ben Burrows 0 Comments
> Share
> Share
> Tweet
> ...


Very sad, R.I.P


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Transfer Sources ‏@TransferSources 1h

Shakhtar's Brazilian forward Maicon passed away in a car crash. He was 25 years old. Rest in peace. pic.twitter.com/OP8PeIQQmf


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just horrible. Good player too.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Lahm scores after 95 games in his 250th appearance, and it comes in a derby.

Mandzukic probably man of the match tho.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Masquerade said:


> I wouldn't let Dos Santos to play with my casual team with my friends.
> He is fucking WOAT.


*Pretty amazing goal he just scored. You must have high standards for who you play Football with.

Jese again too :draper2*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

To be honest, I'd not want him playing either - he'd make us look proper shit.

Speaking of proper shit, Jese - how not proper shit is he??? Genuinely never heard of the guy before this season but he looks superb; even if he slightly resembles Cleverley if he lived in Benidorm.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I fully stand by saying he's better than Bale. And he's been playing as such this season.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If they paid 30 million for Bale then he wouldn't be getting in the team right now - Bale will only be picked due to his cost. Jese definitely looks superior and he'll preferred by Madrid fans too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jese and Morata both look like triffic talents.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I knew that fucker Jese was going to win the game for them. FUCK.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Atletico have bombed dramatically in these last 2 games. Fucked over by a horrible ref and a potato keeper tonight but they haven't created a decent chance for themselves all match. Shame. 

Ugly Real, Chelsea, Bayern and PSG are gonna win the titles this season :/*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Atletico have bombed dramatically in these last 2 games. Fucked over by a horrible ref and a potato keeper tonight but they haven't created a decent chance for themselves all match. Shame.
> 
> Ugly Real, Chelsea, Bayern and PSG are gonna win the titles this season :/*


Would you really rather city win it? lesser of the two evils are chelsea, from a united fans point of view anyway.

I agree though i'd like atletico and someone else to win it in germany and i'd even prefer juve not to win also, roma or napoli would be a nice change.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea are the dirt worst. The definition of an ugly football club. Sorry to break that to Chelsea fans btw.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fiorentina to one day win the league please, with the glorious return of Batistuta to hand over the winning medals.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I bet if it happened Chelsea would frame him for drug smuggling using his luscious locks. Because that's the type of thing a football club like Chelsea does.*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Jesé showing why he is the real true young GOAT in Spain. Altough Villareal was a tough team tonight.

Tomorrow Roma vs lazio. :mark:

I am so confident that we going to beat that small team named lazio, with Hernanes out they don't have any chance tomorrow.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not sure I have a clue what you're on about, sir. I know Chelsea are dicks but surely they'd not hold it against Fiore for winning Serie A.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I wonder how many fans WON'T be walking around with meat cleavers and other weapons for tomorrow's Rome Derby.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

WOOLCOCK said:


> I wonder how many fans WON'T be walking around with meat cleavers and other weapons for tomorrow's Rome Derby.


You've just reminded me of danny dyer's footy factories don't ask how i got that from meat cleavers well plus it's the derby.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope some poor unsuspecting italian doesn't join Ribery as far as arse injuries go this week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

At first I wanted United to help us out and beat our rivals and also beat Liverpool to the top 4 because it would be funny. But after reading Seabs comments....

SCREW-A-YOU. MOAR UNITED MISERY PLZ. I will not be satisfied until they're top 4 hopes are officially dead and they are out of the Champions League. I want the club dead and buried and then Seabs is forced to support STOKE, because that is the football he deserves!

Not surprised Aletico lost. The great Ancelotti deserves to be a winner of Italy, England and Spain anyway.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If we drop points tomorrow I am going to scream.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel milan. relying on taarabt to even score 1 goal? lel. hope they get relegated.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hamburg is surely going down now.

Also, Adrien Ramos is a top 3 striker in the Liga, alongside Lewa and Mandzu. Seemingly impossible to mark out of a game.

Shame that Atleti dropped points. Really hope they keep at it against the big two as far the title race goes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sounds like ramos will be a dortmund player next season too.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Chelsea are the dirt worst. The definition of an ugly football club. Sorry to break that to Chelsea fans btw.*


We've heard that many times. Not a new thing :kobe



Joel said:


> At first I wanted United to help us out and beat our rivals and also beat Liverpool to the top 4 because it would be funny. But after reading Seabs comments....
> 
> SCREW-A-YOU. MOAR UNITED MISERY PLZ. I will not be satisfied until they're top 4 hopes are officially dead and they are out of the Champions League. I want the club dead and buried and then Seabs is forced to support STOKE, because that is the football he deserves!
> 
> Not surprised Aletico lost. The great Ancelotti deserves to be a winner of Italy, England and Spain anyway.


I want United to beat City and Arsenal. Then go on to draw all their remaining games :kobe9


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So Atletico are bottling it a week after I suggested so? 8*D

It should be an interesting run into the end from Spain, France and Italy. Germany is almost done as dusted, same with Scotland.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

juve are 9 points ahead of roma and monaco won't have their best striker and psg will run away with it. only england and spain are contests


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

EGame said:


> If we drop points tomorrow I am going to scream.


You need to sell your computer and save us all from you.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Redd Foxx said:


> You need to sell your computer and save us all from you.


most ironic post in the fitba threads this year well and truly wrapped up


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiz said:


> juve are 9 points ahead of roma and monaco won't have their best striker and psg will run away with it. only england and spain are contests


I think Juve are on pace for 102 pts. Not a good sign for the health of the league unfortunately. I was hoping for a big three scenario this season but Napoli have been really disappointing domestically. 

I think PSG will win the league comfortably in the end though I expect tonight's game to be very low scoring, two solid defences.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We are apparently *VERY CLOSE* to signing *Alen Halilović*

I'm *ABSOLUTELY SPEECHLESS*. This kid is literally the next *GOAT* midfielder and he's going to be ours. FUCKKKKK. 

He has about *50.35x *as much potential as the likes of Gotze, CUNThiago, Oscar, Draxler, Isco and whichever other poverty young midfielders exist in the world today. 

We're are being linked with BASEL centerback FABIAN SCHAR. Apparently he is a GOAT too. 

#UOENO


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ourselves, spuds, arsenal and united have also been very close in about the last 18 months.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

This Stuttgart/Augsburg game is something else.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Much better distribution of talent in the premiership with about 5-6 clubs boasting multiple world class players. In Serie A there is probably only 1-2 with a few other clubs who have borderline world class talent like Roma and Milan (De Rossi, Balotelli, Pjanic etc). PSG basically making a team out of Serie A talent didn't help matters tbh.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Benfica(1st with 40p)vs Sporting(2nd with 38p) in an hour. Can't wait, going to be a good one


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Benfica(1st with 40p)vs Sporting(2nd with 38p) in an hour. Can't wait, going to be a good one


 Hope it doesn't rain much. The rain has slowed down a lot in the past few minutes.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cowabunga said:


> Hope it doesn't rain much. The rain has slowed down a lot in the past few minutes.


Just what we need, another game ruined by the rain


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Benfica vs. Sporting postponed due to the bad weather. Shame but safety above all else.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barcelona line-up (official): Valdes - Montoya Bartra Pique Adriano - Xavi Song Iniesta - Alexis Messi Pedro

The most important match since Milan second leg last year. 

Thank god there is no Alba or Alves. Those two have been a disaster.

Interdasting with Song as DM, although I can understand it given how poor Busi has been in the past few weeks. 

FOR THE LOVE OF FUCK, PLEASE DONT LET ME DOWN TODAY.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But I thought Alba was the best LB in the world


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GET OUT GET OUT, ALL OF YOU WORTHLESS FUCKS GET OUT.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pastore 1-0 PSG :mark:

OH SHIT! Barca losing too, lol.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Sevilla and Barca are playing in a swimming pool, what an awful field.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Will be so awesome to see Sevilla pull out a victory.

The turn around has been great in the past few weeks. Wasn't long ago Real were 7 or so points behind Barcelona and Atletico.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rakitic has been so class this season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We play like Manchester United. 

Jesus fucking christ. 

If we lose the league in February and crash out of the champions league, Tata needs to go. 

I'm sorry, but this football is terrible and he's been the boards muppet by refusing to sign anyone in the summer and in the winter. At least Tito made us play amazing in the league. Watching this is a travesty. 

This is a fucking disaster.

Edit: GOOOOOAAAALLLLL SANCHEZZZ GOATS GONNA GOAT


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Again, referees helping Barca. Disgusting. fpalm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD MESSIII 

OH MY GOOOODDDDDD

OH MYMMMMMYYYY GOOOOOOODDDDD 

GOATS GONNNA GOOOOOOAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTt


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

lol joke game.

Brilliant tackle leads to a free kick leads to an offside goal.

Song lucky to still be on the pitch as well.

gj refs


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

EGame said:


> GET OUT GET OUT, ALL OF YOU WORTHLESS FUCKS GET OUT.





EGame said:


> We play like Manchester United.
> 
> Jesus fucking christ.
> 
> ...





EGame said:


> OH MY GOD MESSIII
> 
> OH MY GOOOODDDDDD
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Terrible decision. Messi's goal though :banderas

Was watching the PSG/Monaco game in the hopes of seeing Yohan Kebab but they've benched him again as expected. Come home Yohan. They don't love you like we love you.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

OH MY GOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

OH MYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

FROM THE HEAVENS!!!!!!! THE GOOOOOAAAAATTTTTT


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That pitch is absolutely atrocious. Would lol if the game was abandoned.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FABREGASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

TOP OF THE LEAGUE BITCHES. WE ON TOP OF THE LEAGUEEEEEEE

#UOENO

Are we all just gonna sit here and act like Alexis Sanchez isn't better than Ribery and Robben?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Better at scoring offside goals?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

also, BVB are considering making an offer for El Shaarawy in the summer, according to SportsDirect News.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pogba has supposedly agreed a new deal with juve until 2018


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiz said:


> pogba has supposedly agreed a new deal with juve until 2018


:hb amazing news if true

disappointed in the draw last night, but at least roma drew as well


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Better at scoring offside goals?


Better at scoring 
Better at assisting 
Better at dribbling 
Better at not getting injured 
Better at not being a paedophile 

Yeah pretty much every category required to be a world class footballer. 

Next time you call me out try saying it to my face and not online and see what happens.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

EGame said:


> Better at scoring
> Better at assisting
> Better at dribbling
> Better at not getting injured
> ...


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiz said:


> pogba has supposedly agreed a new deal with juve until 2018


Amazing news. Means Juve will probably lose him for his prime years but will still get a good run from him like Ronaldo with Utd. He's wise to stay with a coach like Conte whilst he's still relatively inexperienced and raw.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Better at scoring
> Better at assisting
> Better at dribbling
> Better at not getting injured
> ...


_You're_ Alexis Sanchez?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

the same Sanchez he was burying on here all last season, calling him a WOAT and all :banderas


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Lewa's car in Dortmund. :ti


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dortmund's following is certifiably insane. So I'd be careful if I was Lewa.

Still, Gotze got out safe.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

AlexHumph said:


>


No fucks were given :draper2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao

that's brilliant


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Alright well, Sporting vs Benfica today hopefully the stadium keeps together LOL


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Should I start a thread about Joseph Minala or shall we just discuss in here?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Al Borland said:


> Should I start a thread about Joseph Minala or shall we just discuss in here?


:lol here.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

36 year old Di Natale next to "17" year old Minala :lol:lol










There's looking older than your age but c'maaarnn :xabi2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Are we sure that that's not just Obafemi Martins trying to restart his career?

He definitely lied before about his age the cheeky cunt


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Atletico have turned into a joke. 

I hope they FUCKING ROT the STUPID PIECES OF SHIT for bending over for Real the way they are. 

I'm turning this STUPID FUCKNIG game off because it's not worthy of my attention. 

PISSCUNTS


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

HOLY SHIT at that enaldo foul. Manquillo landed on his fucking head! He could have been badly injured.

:lmao at the Atletico fan throwing a lighter in his head :ti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope they'll be able to get the lighter out


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i guess this is the problem when players fling themselves ridiculously with contact


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Benfica 2 Sporting 0


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yesterday's performance was incredible. Kroos showed once again that the club should just pay him whatever the fuck he asks for. Ran the midfield, broke up plays, impressive set-pieces...

Gotze keeps getting better and better with every game. Both his assists were sensational stuff. Beating a relegation-bound Hanburg is no huge deal, but the performance was great fun to watch as a fan.

Also, Bastian and Javi back in action. I reckon it'll take a couple of games before they're fully integrated. Rafinha's played well when Lahm's had to deputize in midfield, so it's not a bother.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe6


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Sick goal by mario

after his tough week of training:





:homer3


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Balotelli could have been a BEAST and still can if he wasn't an idiot.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT

ADRIIIIIIAANNNNNOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT HE DOES IT AGAIN. VINTAGE CUT IN LONG RANGE GOAL.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Barcelona are better without Xavi!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, Barcelona are better without Xavi!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Our play today is stunning, the directness is beautiful. 

Should be 4 goals up. 

Hit the post twice and Sanchez potatoed.

EDIT: SHOOT HTE THE FUCKING BALL YOU FUCKS. JESUS CHRIST. STOP TRYING TO PASS 2 METERS FROM THE FUCKING NET FUCK!

MESSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII THE GOOOOOOOOAOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Cesc looking like the old Cesc 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It has to be Cesc and Iniesta who start against City. 

Not going to happen though. Jesus christ. Iniesta and Cesc are fucking ripping this game to pieces. It's so fucking beautiful OMG, I can't even breathe.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

They are so direct when playing together. No passing sidewards or backwards for the sake of keeping possession which then causes Messi to come deeper to touch the ball


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SANNNNCCCCHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZ

KIIIIYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Barcelona at their fucking best here. This is stunning.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That Pedro goal. Fuck me.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

What a goal! Cesc goating


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH LAWWWWWWWWDDDDDDD 

OH LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWDDD

PEDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Bring on NEYGOD, he needs one before City as well.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

No idea why they bought Neymar absolute pointless showpony! I'd rather of just re-bought Ronaldinho to bring on when they're winning comfortably and bought a defender or 2 with the £100m left over


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Barca would beat any team in the world playing like this. The pressing up the field along with the sublime ball movement is reminiscent of them under Pep at their peak. *_


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH KIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

MESSI RECORD BREAKER (EDIT: I think)

THE GOAT

WE ARE ALL WITNESSES


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> No idea why they bought Neymar absolute pointless showpony! I'd rather of just re-bought Ronaldinho to bring on when they're winning comfortably and bought a defender or 2 with the £100m left over
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Have you watched Barcelona this season? I question your intelligence if the answer is yes.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> Have you watched Barcelona this season? I question your intelligence if the answer is yes.


Yes he has been no better than wilhelmson, Quaresma and the rest of them showoffs. He's been pretty average with 1 or 2 good game. Also they quite clearly need a defender! 

So why is my intelligence been questioned?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Yes he has been no better than wilhelmson, Quaresma and the rest of them showoffs. He's been pretty average with 1 or 2 good game. Also they quite clearly need a defender!
> 
> So why is my intelligence been questioned?
> 
> ...


*This is Neymar you're talking about? Ok :banderas*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's been superb in virtually every aspect. Comparing him to those is like comparing the Mona Lisa to a stick man I've just made out of my own shit. I was hoping for a decent debate but you've just come out with the dumbest shit I might have read in this section and that's real tough to do.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> He's be superb in virtually every aspect. Comparing him to those is like comparing the Mona Lisa to a stick man I've just made out of my own shit. I was hoping for a decent debate but you've just come out with the dumbest shit I might have read in this section and that's real tough to do.


YouTube sensation who does an occasional trick or more likely a stepover. Name 1 game when you've looked at him and said "wow this guy is world class"?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You can virtually pick any match from prior to his injury. Just because he doesn't match Messi's scoring doesn't mean he isn't superb. I feel like your opinions are stuck in 2012. Please remove your sig of the GOAT and replace it with Ralph Wiggum in a boxcar.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You still watching????

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NEYYMMMARRR OMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> You can virtually pick any match from prior to his injury. Just because he doesn't match Messi's scoring doesn't mean he isn't superb. I feel like your opinions are stuck in 2012. Please remove your sig of the GOAT and replace it with Ralph Wiggum in a boxcar.


I'm not comparing his record with Messi's. He just doesn't impress me with his over play and pointless antics.....


Well what a cunt :/ 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Best performance of Barca since Milan last year. Probably even better than that one. 

I am speecheless at how good this performance is. We literally ripped the opposition to shreds.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH NEEEEEEEEEEEYMAAAAAAAR SLAP DAT ASSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DAT Neymar goal :wilkins

Great all round performance there. I fear for City if Barca keep this up.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This was probably the most complete Barca I've seen in a while crazy link up play combined with hunting the ball down when they lost it..They were intense from start to finish. Hope they rip City a new one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ridiculous finish to the Villareal/Celta game. Some idiot has thrown a cannister of tear gas onto the pitch causing the whole stadium to be evacuated. 3 minutes left with Villareal losing. Madness. Play suspended and looks like it'll be abandoned for tonight.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome weekend for the Bundesliga. Leverkusen toppled at the Bayer Arena by Schalke. Dortmund rampant, with Jojic scoring in 17 seconds. Bayern cruising with a make-shift line-up and Kroos putting on another MOTM lite performance. And Braunschweig showing life against Hamburg and ending van Marwijk in the process.

Relegation battle looks immense with as many as 8 teams fighting for survival. And we're 16 points clear at the top.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3NyPWHESwM

Rapids v Chivas. My man Albert Edward starting at right back


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Jesé. :moyes1
Another superb game. :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's going to suck for you when he eventually leaves.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't worry they'll still have MOST EXPENSIVE FITBA PLAYER IN THE UNIVERSE Garry Bale to replace him.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Jese is leaving? Had no idea.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Uh, no.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Jese leaving i don't think so, only a blind would let this GOAT leave. Like barca when they let Deoulofeu go, which i think is at the same level of Jese.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Letting Deulofeu go on loan? Hardly...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah it's not like they lost him, he's going back there in a few months TO GOAT LIKE ONLY GOATS CAN WITH NEYGOAT, GOATREGAS AND MESSI AND ALL THE OTHER GOATS

not like Madrid would sell Jese anyway, a home grown player for them is rare, let alone a very good one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

too bad he's behind enaldo, garry bale and a man who like underage prostitutes


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Jese will be the new Raul. He's not leaving Real.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They could always revert back to 4-2-3-1 and put Garry Bale behind the striker. I think it's Isco who will suffer the most out of this in the end.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like Isco is about to overthrow Maureen in Kiz's book.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Dinamo Zagreb president has confirmed Halilovic to Barca after the season!!!*

OH LAWDY LAWDY LAWDY LAWWWWWWWWWWDDDDD

MY BODY WAS NOT READY FOR THIS. The best midfield prospect in the world (tied with Oliver Torres) and he's ours!

We Croatian now.

Zubi GOATING.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He definitely looks full of potential.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

To the ****** who stole my post and put it in that shitfest barcaforum 

http://www.barcaforum.com/showthrea...s-and-Rumors?p=1167311&viewfull=1#post1167311

When I find out who you are, I'm going to fucking wreck you m8. 

I swear to god, I will hook you in the gabba so hard your own fucking mother won't recognize you. 

plz mods make it stop and ban the fucker.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's actually pretty fucking amazing :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lmao 

Is it Neymar in the avatar? clearly Joel or Egame himself :banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's not fucking me. 

If it was I wouldn't be reporting it. 

I'm fucking furious. That POS should be banned from these forums forever.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SMFH

I've had one of my posts STOLEN and posted on there before too. Can't remember if it is the same poster or not, but this needs to STOP.

REVEAL YOURSELF YOU COWARDLY FUCK


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DA said:


> SMFH
> 
> I've had one of my posts STOLEN and posted on there before too. Can't remember if it is the same poster or not, but this needs to STOP.
> 
> REVEAL YOURSELF YOU COWARDLY FUCK


It calls for this vid.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Although it wasn't me copying egame I'm very tempted to start. Too much of that language would probably break the internet.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

EGame said:


> *Dinamo Zagreb president has confirmed Halilovic to Barca after the season!!!*
> 
> OH LAWDY LAWDY LAWDY LAWWWWWWWWWWDDDDD
> 
> ...


A little bit offtopic, but Croatia has some nice midfield talent in Modric, Rakitic, Kovacic and now Halilovic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didn't we come to the conclusion that it was that European barca fan who sometimes posts crap here


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

EGame said:


> To the ****** who stole my post and put it in that shitfest barcaforum
> 
> http://www.barcaforum.com/showthrea...s-and-Rumors?p=1167311&viewfull=1#post1167311
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> didn't we come to the conclusion that it was that European barca fan who sometimes posts crap here


Seb?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dortmund 2 down to the basement dwellers :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dortmund are so shit its laughable. 

Their little fairytale era is obviously over. 

Reus should leave that sinking ship and join Barca, he's too good for those WOATS.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

WOATmund absolutely potatoing against Hamburg :lol

Wolfsburg/Leverkusen could be a cracker


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

WHAT A FUCKING GOAL!! 

Even klopp is smiling!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Klopp and dortmund have gone full potato, well they had a good run.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

https://vine.co/v/MmqpevIQLXz

Ow


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mirko Slomka apparently on a 250k bonus if Hamburg stay up. Brilliant start, and an INCREDIBLE free kick from Chalhanoglu.

Lassoga also had an excellent outing. Surely going to be a big deal in the BuLi for years to come.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Mirko Slomka apparently on a 250k bonus if Hamburg stay up. Brilliant start, and an INCREDIBLE free kick from Chalhanoglu.
> 
> Lassoga also had an excellent outing. Surely going to be a big deal in the BuLi for years to come.


Lmao yea right. 

He'll either: 

A) Join Bayern 
B) Move to a league where he can actually win something


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Barca getting ANNIHILATED

BUT WHO WAS DEFENSE?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Dortmund are so shit its laughable.
> 
> Their little fairytale era is obviously over.
> 
> Reus should leave that sinking ship and join Barca, he's too good for those WOATS.


lol

Even United were comfortable against sociedad.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol at neymar being "world class"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> lol
> 
> Even United were comfortable against sociedad.


WOATS in the CL sociedad? :moyes2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad I missed THIS FUCKING SHIT. 

I ain't watching this GARBAGE now either. 

EVERYONE ON THE TEAM CAN FUCK OFF TODAY.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Sociedad should really be 5-1 up, Carlos Vela going in superdry.

:banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Lol at neymar being "world class"
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL at your sig. Fernando Alonso isn't 14 years old. That's not even old enough to drive LOL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Times like this that I wish Pep was still here. He'd FUCKING TEAR these LAZY FUCKS a NEW ASSHOLE. 

What a FUCKING LAZY performance this has been. It's a FUCKING DISGRACE, an ABSOLUTE FUCKING DISGRACE. 

I NEVER want to see Pique in a Barca shirt again. NEVER. 
Song can go too. 

FUCKING IDIOTS. THE LOT OF THEM. 

I'm so FUCKING FURIOUS, I would BEAT THE SHIT out of all of them if I had access to that FUCKING locker room.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Barcelona getting destroyed by Sociedad was a joy!

Finally after months of being nearly there, Real are in the lead! Now all that needs to be done is keeping the victories rolling and avoiding a loss against Atletico and Barcelona.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Barca humbled must mean it's sweet potato?

As great as their midfield is, their defence (central mostly) is there to be got at it. You've got to try and get at them.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Madrid to win the League and CL. <They have a crappy defense too>


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm quite happy with our victory today against Elche.

and with R. Sociedad beating barca, :hayden3

But this isn't over yet until we get the title.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lucky for our LAZY FUCKS that Madrid have a very tough run of games coming up. 

At least this result was a week before the Madrid Derby. 

One of those WORTHLESS FUCKS if not both of them will lose points next week. 

I want to FUCKNIG SCREAM at Tata's team choices. Why field such a shit team against a CL team who we haven't beaten at their home ground in like 7 FUCKING years? 

FUCK


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

In other news










TAKE HIM TO THE WORLD CUP PLEASE, DIDIER.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tata's team selection was odd. Not just resting big players for a potentially tough away game with no midweek match but Song and Busquets together just didn't work at all and strangely left huge gaps in midfield despite them both supposedly being better holding. Pique is just lol worthy though. Starting to think Montoya isn't made out to cut it at Barca either. Going the same way development wise as Tello this season.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Tata's team selection was odd. Not just resting big players for a potentially tough away game with no midweek match but Song and Busquets together just didn't work at all and strangely left huge gaps in midfield despite them both supposedly being better holding. Pique is just lol worthy though. Starting to think Montoya isn't made out to cut it at Barca either. Going the same way development wise as Tello this season.*


Martin 'PHILIPP LAHM' Montoya isn't living up to the hype for me either. 

He was so promising, but he has gone to shit. Dude can't pass AT ALL.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He was really exposed defensively today too which makes him extremely pointless seeing as his head turns to mush when he reaches the attacking third. He's like your very own Antonio Valencia right now.*


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Well Montoya was always like that, an average defensive player that couldn't make anything meaningful in attack. 
This looks interesting for RMCF, they have trimmed down eight points of difference and may be as well the undisputed leader tomorrow. El Sadar is the most difficult field in La Liga in my opinion and an Atlético's defeat isn't unexpected.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

BarcaLOLna

BUT WHO WAS DEFENSE?

Gerard POTATOTIQUE 

:banderas


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

To be fair to Pique though, he's played more than any other player this season and has had virtually no rest. Today was a disaster, but at least he has a reason to WOAT. 

NO ONE else has a FUCKING excuse though. THOSE FUCKERS should be ASHAMED.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

The only reason why Pique was a decent defender in the past was thanks to Puyol. With Puyol out, Pique is showing his real level.

Besides Deulofeu and Tello, i don't see any bright player from la masilla right now. Maybe Rafinha.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Demon Hunter said:


> The only reason why Pique was a decent defender in the past was thanks to Puyol. With Puyol out, Pique is showing his real level.
> 
> Besides Deulofeu and Tello, i don't see any bright player from la masilla right now. Maybe Rafinha.


While Pique was complete and utter shit the past 2 seasons he has been 100x better this season. I despise the guy more than anyone else on the team but he's performed when it has mattered against Real/Atletico/City etc. But he definitely needs some strive seeing as he is unbenchable right now. 

Oh and we have Traore, Samper. Suarez, Bagnack, Rafinha, Ramirez, Dongou, Grimaldo, Lee and Kaptoum who all have high potential.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

EGame said:


> While Pique was complete and utter shit the past 2 seasons he has been 100x better this season. I despise the guy more than anyone else on the team but he's performed when it has mattered against Real/Atletico/City etc. But he definitely needs some strive seeing as he is unbenchable right now.
> 
> Oh and we have *Traore*, Samper. *Suarez*, *Bagnack*, *Rafinha*, Ramirez, *Dongou*, *Grimaldo*, Lee and Kaptoum who all have high potential.


They're good but i have my doubts if they can make it in the first team. I'll have to wait to see if they are really that good, because is not easy to get a spot in a team like barca.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Gerry is ours, lads. x


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Hat-trick by Ibrahimovic. Good to be King!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Real Madrid's weekend, this.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Real Madrid's weekend, this.


Yep


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Atletico look like they've hit a wall unfortunately, this sort of result has been coming.

Real will really fancy the derby.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm in sheer delight right now. 

If Atletico can beat Madrid Next week, we top of the league again. Awww yeeeeee

Also does this surprise anyone?

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...could-be-an-option-admits-sammer?ICID=HP_BN_3

Pathetic league is pathetic.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

From the 3rd place, to the top of la liga. :mark:


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I called it. Winning in Pamplona is more difficult for a big team that doing so in Santiago Bernabeú or Camp Nou.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Still expect Barca to win the league. I'd rather see them do it anyway, followed them since the Stoichkov/Romario days and to this day I still have a Miguel Angel Nadal top.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's crazy. Only a couple of months ago I gave up when Real were 10 (or 8?) points behind, now we're the clear #1, three points ahead of both others. Long as we don't lose next week, we'll be secure until El Clásico - which will be at home this time!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Didn't watch the match but Atletico have had some key injuries hurt them lately which is a real shame. They'll stay in the race for a while longer though. Next weekend is massive.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> Lol at neymar being "world class"
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He was somewhat overhyped because of his nationality but from what I've seen he's still an amazing player. Insane touch, vision and passing ability.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> It's crazy. Only a couple of months ago I gave up when Real were 10 (or 8?) points behind, now we're the clear #1, three points ahead of both others. Long as we don't lose next week, we'll be secure until El Clásico - which will be at home this time!


As shitty as our league form has been, the one thing we have been absolutely solid in big games this year against Atletico/Madrid/City this year.I'm expecting a win at the Bernabeu. Preparing myself for a letdown though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not at all surprised to see atletico struggling. predicted this really, they have a thin squad, and while europa might be one thing, the champions league is another step up in class. they rely so heavily on so few players, and if they don't fire, atletico really struggle. unfortunate, but they just don't have the resources to keep it up for the whole season.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

^They've at least made La Liga interesting this season. Credit to them. Would absolutely love to see them win it but it's not going to happen sadly.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm still siding with Real winning La Liga. They have Ancelotti. They've been on a phenomenal run, and Madrid look "stabler" this season than Barca.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Atletico bottling it :lmao

Makes it challenging for Barca and Atletico now, with Real on a wave of momentum. Madrid derby will be crucial.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

So Barca denying any wrongdoing over neymar's transfeer, but say they are making a complementary payment of €13.5m to the Spanish tax authorities, thats nice of them.......MORE THAN A CLUB


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they're paying dearly for the rosell administration


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

EGame said:


> I'm in sheer delight right now.
> 
> If Atletico can beat Madrid Next week, we top of the league again. Awww yeeeeee
> 
> ...


Barca could get anyone from Valencia if they wanted to, same thing.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Could but rarely do.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Alba, Alves, Villa etc.

They buy from domestic rivals too. They're not morally superior than Bayern, they just can't take them all thanks to Real.

Egame why do you keep pushing for them to sign Oliver Torres? Wouldn't that be pretty disgusting?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^Alves wasn't from Valencia you WOAT. 



united_07 said:


> So Barca denying any wrongdoing over neymar's transfeer, but say they are making a complementary payment of €13.5m to the Spanish tax authorities, thats nice of them.......MORE THAN A CLUB


That's why we are more than a club, we are making a contribution to the Spanish economy, and we are completely INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY. No one has been able to prove us of any guilt. 



Quasi Juice said:


> Barca could get anyone from Valencia if they wanted to, same thing.


We don't buy the top players from Real Madrid, Atletico and Athletic.

Meanwhile Bayern are raiding the other top 3 teams in the league. It's disgusting. 

Not Bayer Leverkusen though because they don't have anyone worth signing, but the point still stands.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> ^^^Alves wasn't from Valencia you WOAT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point is on domestic rivals, I believe there are more domestic rivals than Valencia, who are no longer domestic rivals, thanks to the two club power trip that is the La Liga, with Atletico being Chris Jericho.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

EGame, just out of curiosity, what national team do you support, if any?


----------



## MrBryan (Nov 4, 2012)

Real Madrid for the win!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

General Aladeen said:


> EGame, just out of curiosity, what national team do you support, if any?


Don't care for International football. 

I will be "cheering" on Argentina during the World Cup to see THE GOAT win the trophy. 

Other than that I don't give a shit, if it were up to me I would prefer to see all Barca players quit International football and just focus on club.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He's still got it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Draxler would be an excellent Ribery replacement in about two years time. But he'll move in the summer and not to us imo, especially if we keep Kroos. The player I really want is Robin Knoche from Wolfsburg. He's a Guardiola-type player as well. Great distribution from the back, mobile and plenty of maturing to do.

Leverkusen has Julian Brandt, EGame, who's gonna be a fucking STAR. Also has the better Bender twin.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Please Drax don't join Bayern :jose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bayern are just lucky robbie kruse got injured


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i always thought that bayern could use more players

especially midfielders


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Draxler would be an excellent Ribery replacement in about two years time. But he'll move in the summer and not to us imo, especially if we keep Kroos. The player I really want is Robin Knoche from Wolfsburg. He's a Guardiola-type player as well. Great distribution from the back, mobile and plenty of maturing to do.
> 
> Leverkusen has Julian Brandt, EGame, who's gonna be a fucking STAR. Also has the better Bender twin.


1) Draxler is a midfielder.
2) You wont keep Kroos, once Pep falls out with a player, it's over
3) Julian Brandt is a teenager just like Bojan was when he was hailed as a huge future star
4) Fight me


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

we'll take Kroos off your hands HoL and in return supply you with 1x Fellaini.

Knoche has surprised me too I agree, for a guy who began the season behind Naldo, Kjaer (before he left) and Klose he's done well to become Naldo's first choice partner at CB.

surprised Brandt went to Leverkusen considering every big club in Europe was "apparently" after him


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

On the topic of Kroos, how overrated is the guy? I mean only Moyes would be willing to pay an overrated 24 year old German massive wages and transfer fee just because he plays for a big team. 


Oh wait..


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> 1) Draxler is a midfielder.


He's a wide midfielder. He wants to play central but he has to know it's not going to be an option at Bayern if he comes here with all the talent we have in the middle.



> 2) You wont keep Kroos, once Pep falls out with a player, it's over


Good thing Pep's not in charge of it then.



> 3) Julian Brandt is a teenager just like Bojan was when he was hailed as a huge future star


Weren't you just the other day orgasming over Halilovic?

Lol @ even comparing Barca failures to GERMAN STUDS tho



> 4) Fight me


do you even mma?



Renegade™;30645465 said:


> we'll take Kroos off your hands HoL and in return supply you with 1x Fellaini.


Kroos will sign an extension after the World Cup imo probably for around 8-9 mil.



> Knoche has surprised me too I agree, for a guy who began the season behind Naldo, Kjaer (before he left) and Klose he's done well to become Naldo's first choice partner at CB.


He's been very Hummels-like this season. Has shown more going forward as well.



> surprised Brandt went to Leverkusen considering every big club in Europe was "apparently" after him


Leverkusen seem to have a knack for getting these talented youngsters. Their whole management sucks so it's even more surprising.



EGame said:


> On the topic of Kroos, how overrated is the guy?


Only slightly.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Another Benfica legend passed away today. Mario Coluna who won 2 CL titles and played along side Eusebio has passed today. Man, not a good year for Benfica legends


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> He's a wide midfielder. He wants to play central but he has to know it's not going to be an option at Bayern if he comes here with all the talent we have in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL @ German Studs. 





































BITCH PLEASE, Our Barca 'FAILURES' have won more than your CHOKING MENTALITY GERMANS ever will.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

They'll choke again at the world cup :terry but at least they'll have the chance to choke :woy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Halilovic transfer is done and will be confirmed in the next few days. 

Ter Stegen deal will be confirmed when Valdes announces his next club. 

Best young goal keeper in the world and best young midfielder in the world signed.

Still going to sign 2 defenders, a midfielder (with Song leaving) and a striker. 

We are going to destroy everyone.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Halilovic transfer is done and will be confirmed in the next few days.
> 
> Ter Stegen deal will be confirmed when Valdes announces his next club.
> 
> ...












:draper2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IT BEGINS 












Now all we have to do is buy Oliver Torres and our midfield will be set for the next 13 years or so.

We Croatian Now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's good to know Cruyff is a fan of the move.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Best young keeper in the world

:banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Best young keeper in the world

:banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he does that once every year.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

BayernLiga strikes again, shocking league.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bayern/Schalke is one of the biggest clashes in Germany :ti


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

There's so much to admire about the Bundesliga (attendances, ticket prices, TV deals, financially stable clubs), but Bayern's dominance is absolutely killing it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm more surprised you guys are actually watching that game. Surely a waste of time? 

Like I said before, it's embarrassing that teams like Schalke are allowed to play in the Champions League. A team of that shit quality shouldn't even be allowed to qualify for a competition of that caliber. 

Loling @ Germany though, embarrassing league.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

To do it once is a mistake. To do it twice, you're just a clown. Not fit to lace Courtois' boots.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Le Classique Sunday. Mark out citeh. Zlatan/Cabaye/Cavani/Lavezzi/Mandanda/Gignac/Payet/Valbuena/Ayew.

:mark:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Robben's second goal was absolute class. Poor league or not, this team are amazing to watch.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Roma draw with Inter, i guess our chances to win the title are lost. Now the only thing for us is the second place for CL next season.

And tomorrow we're gonna destroy Atletico :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Bayern would take apart any team tbf


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

They don't know how to take Chelsea apart though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bayern couldn't even outplay Arsenal without the help of their inside man Ozil. 

It's going to to be a humbling experience for all these Bayern fans once they actually go against a world class team.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Bayern couldn't even outplay Arsenal without the help of their inside man Ozil.
> 
> It's going to to be a humbling experience for all these Bayern fans once they actually go against a world class team.


I agree, so hopefully they'll draw Real next round.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Real, Chelsea orPSG (if they don't fucking wank it) would knock Bayern out. 

I'd place Barca to do it too if Pep wasn't in charge. He knows Barca more than anyone in the FCB club hierarchy and would have perfect tactics.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jens Keller is so out of his depth. Fits Schalke well.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

EGame said:


> I think Real, Chelsea orPSG (if they don't fucking wank it) would knock Bayern out.
> 
> I'd place Barca to do it too if Pep wasn't in charge. He knows Barca more than anyone in the FCB club hierarchy and would have perfect tactics.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Le Classique ce soir :mark:


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bayern have already beaten a world class team in Dortmund.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Bayern have already beaten a world class team in Dortmund.


Look at that Dortmund backline that they were forced to play and you'll realise it wasn't the same Dortmund of last season.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

It was a depleted Dortmund but they are still a class team. If their best eleven is fully healthy they'll challenge any of Europe's elite and will be a better match-up against some teams than Bayern because of their more direct attacking style. I personally don't think Chelsea for example could frustrate Dortmund the same way they have managed to frustrate Bayern.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

diego costa should be off the field. disgraceful 2 footed tackle on diego lopez

real 1 up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Disgusting. 

That was a penalty all day. 

STUPID FUCKING REF, HOPE HE GETS FUCKING DECKED.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus this is a volatile match. costa should be off, should be a pen to costa and alonso just stamped on the heel of someone.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hoffenheim Wolfsburg :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

The play acting in this match is horrible.

How do people watch this shit every week?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Switched over to the Madrid derby to see players trying to kill each other. lel


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Calderon erupts! Game very much on now. The play acting in this league never ceases to amaze me though, it has to be said.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no wonder madrid are looking to fuck di maria off. he needs to take some responsibility there and mark koke. just walks off while koke gets into a good position.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Switched over to the Madrid derby to see players trying to kill each other. lel


That's because matches in La Liga actually matter.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> That's because matches in La Liga actually matter.


not to me


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If Pepe's leg was to snap on the field with flesh and bone ripped right off, I would stand up and applaud.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

lol Pepe is such a clown


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY FUCKING GOD ARE YOU SERIOUS? 

AM I FUCKING DREAMING? 

AM I FUCKING DREAMING? 

OH MY GOODDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome strike


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GOLAZO DI GABI. GOLAZO GOLAZO GOL GOL GOOOOOOOOOOL

rifle of a hit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a hit. What a time to score too.

Bad goalkeeping mind.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Diego Lopez really don't exude leadership and confidence in the same way Casillas does, nor do I find him to be a better goalkeeper. Anyway great match thus far, sadly tainted by way to much play acting


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That play-acting and simulation was truly pathetic. I mean, I know it's no secret it's sadly part and parcel of the game nowadays, but that was up there with the infamous Madrid/Barca CL Semi Final farce. Pepe's antics at that free kick near the end of the first half being the highlight, but Garcia has probably been the most consistently laughable player antics wise.

Amazing to see how well organised Atletico are. They don't look nearly as comfortable or assured on the ball as Real, but their organisation, dogged workmanlike pressing and breakneck pace on the counter just makes them a truly formidable opponent. Cracking hit by Gabi but you've got to be asking questions of Lopez there, dead centre of the goal and a comfortable height for him. No excuse to not be getting close to that imo.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Bradley Branning said:


> That play-acting and simulation was truly pathetic. I mean, I know it's no secret it's sadly part and parcel of the game nowadays, but that was up there with the infamous Madrid/Barca CL Semi Final farce. Pepe's antics at that free kick near the end of the first half being the highlight, but Garcia has probably been the most consistently laughable player antics wise.
> 
> *Amazing to see how well organised Atletico are. They don't look nearly as comfortable or assured on the ball as Real, but their organisation, dogged workmanlike pressing and breakneck pace on the counter just makes them a truly formidable opponent.* Cracking hit by Gabi but you've got to be asking questions of Lopez there, dead centre of the goal and a comfortable height for him. No excuse to not be getting close to that imo.


I agree except for the last 10 minutes, where Real had trouble stringing two passes together and Atletico was the ones taking initiative and control of the match.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD 

How does Costa not score that. 

FUCK


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

alfonsaaberg said:


> I agree except for the last 10 minutes, where Real had trouble stringing two passes together and Atletico was the ones taking initiative and control of the match.


True, Real regressed as the half developed and Atletico gradually looked the better side. I was speaking more generally though. From a lot of the games I've seen of Atletico this season, they never really look as clinical as Barca or Real in terms of fluidity (no disservice given the players Barca & Real can boast to have), but their tactics and setup just makes them a far stronger threat than they appear on paper. Have to applaud Simeone for the tactics and the players for adapting and perfecting his style. You can't argue with the end product.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Atletico trainer. 

Pardew wannabee bitch.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Costa is just getting ridiculous now


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Bradley Branning said:


> True, Real regressed as the half developed and Atletico gradually looked the better side. I was speaking more generally though. From a lot of the games I've seen of Atletico this season, they never really look as clinical as Barca or Real in terms of fluidity (no disservice given the players Barca & Real can boast to have), but their tactics and setup just makes them a far stronger threat than they appear on paper. Have to applaud Simeone for the tactics and the players for adapting and perfecting his style. You can't argue with the end product.


Atletico Madrid definitely dosen't have the same fluidity Real or Barca does and they generally just aren't nearly as good with the ball. However without the ball the ball they are one of the best teams I have ever seen, the workrate their players have is simply amazing they never stop tracking the opposition and close down possession so well. The way Diego Simeone has turned them around is extraordinary, he has incredible tactical skills, is a great motivator and knows exactly how to hide the weaknesses in his side.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Potato defending. LMAO


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Disappointed we couldn't run away with 3 points considering we had nearly all the attack in the last ten minutes but pleased that we didn't take the L which keeps us #1 for this week and hopefully the rest of the season should any losses be avoided.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

madrid fans at the calderon chanting moureen's name :hayden3

most pathetic, fickle, disgusting fans around.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Demon Hunter said:


> Roma draw with Inter, i guess our chances to win the title are lost. Now the only thing for us is the second place for CL next season.
> 
> And tomorrow we're gonna destroy Atletico :mark:


Shame for Roma they had an awesome start to the season 10+ matches unbeaten wasn't it? If Juve pick up the 3 points later against AC the title race is pretty much finished


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Disappointed we couldn't run away with 3 points considering we had nearly all the attack in the last ten minutes but pleased that we didn't take the L which keeps us #1 for this week and hopefully the rest of the season should any losses be avoided.


All 3 teams will drop points between now and the end.

TIME TO GOAT 

ALLEEXXXIIIISSSSSS SANNNNCHEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ GOAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT 16 GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

EDIT: MESSSIIIIII GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAT 2-0 KIIIIIIYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Bet mourinho wouldn't have poked that at madrid coach in the eye, he's built like a tank!!!

Watching Neymar again and still not seeing a £100m of a player, take him off and bring Pedro on

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you Puyol. 

Fucking hell. I love you. 

At least someone gives a shit.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Watching Puyol is making me sad thinking about all the quality players who will be hanging up their boots soon  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The veterans are saving our season. GOATS GONNA GOAT for ETERNITY. 

<3333333


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

This title would be decided in the last 3 games of the season. Which is great to see a more exciting end of season, and for the upcoming derby against barca in the Bernabéu.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Pretty much my reaction to the Tevez screamer vs Milan:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> madrid fans at the calderon chanting moureen's name :hayden3
> 
> most pathetic, fickle, disgusting fans around.


Their ultras or whatever the fuck you call them always supported him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Only watched the first half hour of the Madrid derby. Felt like I was watching one long shitty fight scene.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Tevez and Llorente have been pretty good for us so far. 

Title race over?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seabs said:


> madrid fans at the calderon chanting moureen's name :hayden3
> 
> most pathetic, fickle, disgusting fans around.


They did? :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Milan :lmao

Taarabt is wank, poor guys like Honda and Robinho having to sit on the bench whilst he continues to play. Their backline is also garbage. This was Juve without Vidal also.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Lawls said:


> Tevez and Llorente have been pretty good for us so far.
> 
> Title race over?


Been over for a while, threepeat in the bank. Now need Europa League to salvage our reputation as a force again and bring some respect back to Serie A.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Abk™ said:


> They did? :lmao


Again, it would have been the same sections that always supported them. The same fans that sung his name for 90 mins non stop amidst the boos and jeers of most of the Bernabeu. I'd imagine those fans would be a large part of the away support and certainly the most vocal.

Nothing fickle about it.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Been over for a while, threepeat in the bank. Now need Europa League to salvage our reputation as a force again and bring some respect back to Serie A.


Yeah, Europa is achievable.

It'd be good with the final held at our stadium as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, I remember Mourinho waved goodbye to them in his last match and didn't really bother with the other fans.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Lawls said:


> Yeah, Europa is achievable.
> 
> It'd be good with the final held at our stadium as well.


Oh that's cool, I wasn't aware of that, even more incentive to get there then. The Fiorentina tie should be very exciting, they play very entertaining football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

puyi calling a presser. sounds like he may be retiring


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Apparently he is not retiring. Just leaving Barca at the end of the season :wilkins


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Worst day of my life as a football fan

I feel sick


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

One player I never thought would leave his club.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Lawls said:


> Yeah, Europa is achievable.
> 
> It'd be good with the final held at our stadium as well.


Juve is by far the strongest team left in the competition. With the final in our stadium, an embarrassing CL exit to avenge and Serie A already pretty much wrapped up, anything less than a Europa League cup would be a terrible failure. 

We play Fiorentina 3 times in a 12 day span starting next Thursday...that's going to be really tricky as Fiorentina always give us problems and play great football with some very underrated players (Borja Valero, Pizarro, Cuadrado).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He'll retire. Surely. Just wouldn't be right him playing for someone else.*


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *He'll retire. Surely. Just wouldn't be right him playing for someone else.*


Getting dat arab money next season like Raul?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE TOUGHEST DAY. 

My favorite player of all time ending his career at Barca. I can be happy knowing that there is literally nothing left for Puyi to accomplish in football. World cup winner, Euro Cup Winner, 3x Champions League winner, 6x La Liga titles and the list goes on and on. Most great players will never reach those sort of heights. 

Can't really say much more than he is GOAT. The best captain of all time in football and one of the greatest defenders of all time. 

I hope he sticks around, he can't physically contribute to the team anymore, but mentally he is good as ever. No doubt he would make an excellent manager/coach/trainer for Barca one day.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Great career, absolute legend, and leader for club & country.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Best centre back I've seen in my lifetime without question. Complete package with speed, strength, intelligence and warrior attributes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

By rescinding his contract Puyol saved Barca over 10m in wages which he could have easily kept. What a guy he is, always putting the club before himself. 

Once in a lifetime player for me. 

We might see defenders come and go who are as skillful and talented as he was, but we won't see that coupled with Puyi's leadership, intensity and on-field presence. 

The greatest captain that football has ever known. A natural winner and leader. There will never be another Puyol. 

I wish reverse aging was invented.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> Best centre back I've seen in my lifetime without question. Complete package with speed, strength, intelligence and warrior attributes.


Alessandro Nesta says hi.

that being said, Puyol is and was an amazing CB, not only his defensive capabilities but the speed, his leadership for Barca aswell. world class and one of the best.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Renegade™ said:


> Alessandro Nesta says hi.
> 
> that being said, Puyol is and was an amazing CB, not only his defensive capabilities but the speed, his leadership for Barca aswell. world class and one of the best.


Paolo Maldini says Ciao & Jamie Carragher says "Unintelligible" :austin


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

My favourite Spanish player, for the incredible heart he always shows even in death situations. Leader of the greatest Barcelona side of all time, and one of the best club sides of all time.

Always thought he'd end his career at Barcelona though.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah I'd have a few above Nesta, I'd say Maldini is comfortably the best then the rest could be argued. Yes Maldini was often a left back but he was still the best centre half since probably Baresi.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Al Borland said:


> Paolo Maldini says Ciao & Jamie Carragher says "Unintelligible" :austin


not quite sure what planet you're from but please go back there.

Puyol was one of the best, but Nesta was THE total package as a CB. Godlike.

Maldini is a good shout too tho Vader.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I was gonna let EGame have his moment and not bother saying it, but I'd have Maldini as the greatest captain of all time.

Nesta is the GOAT centre back of that generation though. His slide tackles were a thing of beauty. Although he didn't have to do them much because 99% of the times he was in the correct position.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Joel :agree:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Renegade™;31031097 said:


> Alessandro Nesta says hi.
> 
> that being said, Puyol is and was an amazing CB, not only his defensive capabilities but the speed, his leadership for Barca aswell. world class and one of the best.


Nesta, Puyol and Stam are the best I've seen play. I'd rank Puyol the best though because he had game winning presence to go along with his defensive talents. Also let's not forget his crucial world cup semi-final winning header against Germany in 2010. To lead a historically brilliant defense at the tournament (tied I believe with Italy 06) and then make a contribution like that on the offensive end is phenomenal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I was gonna let EGame have his moment and not bother saying it, but I'd have Maldini as the greatest captain of all time.
> 
> Nesta is the GOAT centre back of that generation though. His slide tackles were a thing of beauty. Although he didn't have to do them much because 99% of the times he was in the correct position.


Maldini what a man, what a player. I also probably agree with you on nesta.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nesta's peak was unfortunately short lived because of injury, but he was an absurdly great defender at his peak. He was the complete defender.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bein sport saying that 30 mil + isco for pogba is done

:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel

i'm sure it is


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ter Stegen deal is finished. 

We German Now. 

We are being linked with Luiz and Hummels. 

We Brazil or German now. 

RAFINHA is in the plans for the first team next season according to Tata. Now CUNThiago can watch his brother become the player that he only could have dreamed of becoming. 

We Spain now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMAO if Barca sign Luiz

dat regression


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd rather luiz than pique tbleroy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's more likely going to be Hummels imo. Mou would make it very difficult to sign anyone from Chelsea. 

We SHOULD be going into the German market. I mean who wants to play in BUYernLiga anymore? A top talent like Hummels should take his talent to a team where he can actually be rewarded for it. Not sit in a poverty monopolized league.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> It's more likely going to be Hummels imo. Mou would make it very difficult to sign anyone from Chelsea.
> 
> We SHOULD be going into the German market. I mean who wants to play in BUYernLiga anymore? A top talent like Hummels should take his talent to a team where he can actually be rewarded for it. *Not sit in a poverty monopolized league*.


So instead go directly into another 1  it's why I hate Barca & real madrid their greed & only looking out for themselves has ruined a lot of good teams. Some have half recovered while others haven't whatsoever. They are the scum of football and a cancer to la liga!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Still better than no competition at all. *


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

EGame said:


> It's more likely going to be Hummels imo. Mou would make it very difficult to sign anyone from Chelsea.
> 
> We SHOULD be going into the German market. I mean who wants to play in BUYernLiga anymore? A top talent like Hummels should take his talent to a team where he can actually be rewarded for it. Not sit in a poverty monopolized league.


Yeah Spain is totally an open league with the same 2 teams winning it for the past 10 years :torres


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> So instead go directly into another 1  it's why I hate Barca & real madrid their greed & only looking out for themselves has ruined a lot of good teams. Some have half recovered while others haven't whatsoever. They are the scum of football and a cancer to la liga!


Scum of La Liga my ass. 

You DO REALIZE how many players from our academies go play in other La Liga teams right? We've contributed way more to La Liga than most teams ever will. If anything we've helped stop the league from monopolizing. 

In the past 5 years we've signed a total of 3 players from la liga teams, 2 of which were top players in David Villa and Alba. 

Seriously get out. 



Al Borland said:


> Yeah Spain is totally an open league with the same 2 teams winning it for the past 10 years :torres


3 Different winners of la liga in the past 10 years. 

4 different winners of EPL in the past 10 years. 

You don't really know what you are talking about.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bundesliga has had five different winners in the last 10 years, but probably only one over the next ten :robben2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Likely true and a bummer for the neutral (and other BuLi club fans). I'm good tho. :robben


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> Scum of La Liga my ass.
> 
> You DO REALIZE how many players from our academies go play in other La Liga teams right? We've contributed way more to La Liga than most teams ever will. If anything we've helped stop the league from monopolizing.
> 
> ...


Yeah because having the academy players go to other teams will help them financially? 

How does signing these players help them financially when they've already been arse raped by the 2 clubs over the last decade or so? Valencia finished as champion and 3rd in several seasons but why are they in such dire straits? Because of those same 2 teams. 
Villarreal had a fantastic season semi final of the champions league and a top 4 finish. What happens they get no money to take the next step to challenge madrid/Barca and so what happens? Relegation and have no money why? Because of those 2
Real sociedad finished runner up and had a fantastic season so why didn't they kick on from there? Where did they end up? With no money and relegated why? Because of those 2 teams.

Barca and madrid have monopolised and destroyed the league. Stopping any team being able to challenge them properly because of their power/stroke and the fact they won't help out any other club by letting the league spread the money more fairly. They'd rather just line their pockets rather than help the good of the league and it's why the league is a joke. 

They have ruined spanish football! Reading what you just put show you're just a blind glory supporter who knows nothing about spanish football.

Hell Messi doesn't pay his taxs which takes away from the Spanish ecodemy and did Barca really tell Abidal he wasn't getting paid because he had cancer?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

EVIL BARCA

UEFALONA

tbf to kingfunkel he does have a point about the monopolization of La Liga by Real and Barca. Valencia, Sevilla, Sociedad, Deportivo, Villarreal down the years have all gotten up there, won (Valencia and Deportivo) or finished second, won the King's Cup or Uefa Cup, yet because of said monopolization, they can't make the step up to compete financially. Atletico will be next sadly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

kingfunkel is absolutely correct when it comes to the spreading the TV money fairly. I don't think you can just blame the two clubs for that though. Whose dumbass idea was it to allow them to negotiate their deals first?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...lona-will-have-tv-revenue-limited-by-law.html

Lets hope the law comes into effect, the damage they did to other teams with the TV deals is much worse than anything Bayern does to other teams.
The deals they did with the respective governments is also shady as hell.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca and madrid, like all clubs, should be looking out for themselves. they're following the rules set out for them. like joel said, whoever thought letting them negotiate their own tv deals is at fault for the duopoly of la liga.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Yeah because having the academy players go to other teams will help them financially?
> 
> How does signing these players help them financially when they've already been arse raped by the 2 clubs over the last decade or so? Valencia finished as champion and 3rd in several seasons but why are they in such dire straits? Because of those same 2 teams.
> Villarreal had a fantastic season semi final of the champions league and a top 4 finish. What happens they get no money to take the next step to challenge madrid/Barca and so what happens? Relegation and have no money why? Because of those 2
> ...












Economics 101, take it. 

Barcelona are ensuring growth and long-term profitability for themselves through that deal, *just like EVERY OTHER corporation in the entire planet does*. Football clubs are corporations, not fucking charities. We have done nothing wrong through that deal, we capitalized on an opportunity to maximize our profits and sustain growth. 

We have no responsibility to look out for other teams in the league in terms of maximizing their profits. 

What we don't do however is raid every top player that enters the league (we take some but it isn't anywhere near destroying the league). 

Why do you think most people around the world tune into La Liga every week? To see players like Messi, Xavi, Iniesta etc...Players WE made, players that didn't cost us a penny in transfer fees, players that generate massive amounts of money and boost La Liga ratings. 

Seriously pls go.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, as fucked up as the TV rights deal is in La Liga, meaning as close to actual poverty as you can get for a lot of clubs, you can't blame Barca & Real for looking out for themselves. They've got every right to, just as Bayern do in Germany.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

EGame said:


> Scum of La Liga my ass.
> 
> You DO REALIZE how many players from our academies go play in other La Liga teams right? We've contributed way more to La Liga than most teams ever will. If anything we've helped stop the league from monopolizing.
> 
> ...


But where did I mention the Premier League?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^You didn't, that was the problem. 

If we lose this game, Tata needs to go. This is catastrophic. Looks like he has lost the locker room.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Last time I ever put Barca in an accy

Useless fucks. 

I hope they go fucking bust. 

I hope they Camp Nou gets torn down and the rubble gets recycled and made into toilets for new homes in Madrid.

HALA MADRID


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i havent seen any of the valladolid game but i suspect it went the same way as many of barca's away trip. had a lot of the ball, but struggled to break down resolute defending. i defended tata earlier in the season, but really, there is no defence anymore. as egame has said, it's looked that he doesn't have any real control anymore. their game vs us was the best i've seen them play in ages, and it looks like they got up there for the occasion.

hope we can take advantage of a slump.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:banderas

Also bayern fucking hell, wolfsburg even took the lead.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That was as bad as I've ever seen this incarnation of Barca play. Couldn't even make simple 10 yard passes let alone muster a decent shot on target. That really was as bad as Utd have ever played this season. Yeah THAT bad. Messi was total garbage. I hate the "manager lost the locker room" story after a bad defeat but that really was a "manager lost the locker room" performance if ever there was one. 

Edit: Only caught the 2nd half Kiz but it wasn't the usual case. Valladolid defended well but Barca couldn't even pass the ball properly today.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

christ, sounds even worse than i thought it was. i was just following it off twitter, and it sounded like barca were just 'unlucky'


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Incredible how we picked apart Wolfsburg at the death. They were clearly the better team in the first 60 mins. If we can turn gears up like that when under pressure, I'll never have to worry about going down.

We were lucky for the margin. On another day, many of the goals would've been near misses. Robbery finally back in action together. We'll need them mid-week if Arsenal show up spitting spite.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bayern are just ruthless. I don't think I've ever seen a team dominate a league as much as they have this season.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Has EGame had a multi-paragraph breakdown yet?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Barca losing :ti


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Let's all pay tribute to Dani Alves, who put in perhaps the worst display a fullback could put in. Forgot he's a defender, didn't bother with runners, not one good cross that I saw (wasted plenty), poor first touches, and I'm sure he did a lot worse when I wasn't watching.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The only decent chance I can remember Barca having in the second half was Neymar's abysmal shot from close distance. It definitely wasn't the normal case like Chelsea/Barca. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Let's all pay tribute to Dani Alves, who put in perhaps the worst display a fullback could put in. Forgot he's a defender, didn't bother with runners, not one good cross that I saw (wasted plenty), poor first touches, and I'm sure he did a lot worse when I wasn't watching.


UEFA team of the year dani alves.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bayern are fucking animals. As for Barca...

WOATING WOATING POTATOING WOATS.

Barca > Bayern?:lel

The things blind loyalty does to your mind.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Xavi is blaming it on the grass. What a freaking mark he is. I've never seen him admit playing worse than the other team. I remember when he said that Barça dominated Bayern in both legs.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *That was as bad as I've ever seen this incarnation of Barca play. Couldn't even make simple 10 yard passes let alone muster a decent shot on target. That really was as bad as Utd have ever played this season. Yeah THAT bad. Messi was total garbage. I hate the "manager lost the locker room" story after a bad defeat but that really was a "manager lost the locker room" performance if ever there was one.
> 
> Edit: Only caught the 2nd half Kiz but it wasn't the usual case. Valladolid defended well but Barca couldn't even pass the ball properly today.*


Tata is basically proving to be Moyes with a better squad. Tata is obviously an extremely poor motivator and extremely poor tactician. He really just needs to fuck off back to those poverty South American leagues, where he belongs. 

He needs to leave, *now*. Everyone Rosell hired needs to leave. 

Truth is, we have the best team in the world, yet terrible management everywhere. 

The league is effectively over. BLOOD must be shed over this. 

Obviously GOATING for this season seems UNLIKELY. Best prepare for the NEXT SEASON to GOAT, while this ROSELL POISON drains out of our system.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:jordan2 fucking zlatan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fucking ninja


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

GOL
GOL
GOL
GOL
GOL

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

GOL DE VILLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Edit: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

GOL
GOL
GOL
GOL
GOL

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

GOL DE VILLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

GOL DE EL GUAJEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Coming home to find out that Barcelona have dropped 3 more points... :mark:

Real HAVE to win La Liga now. It would be absolutely horrible not to after the epic turnaround in the past couple of months. Treble time? I BELIEVE!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Coming home to find out that Barcelona have dropped 3 more points... :mark:
> 
> Real HAVE to win La Liga now. It would be absolutely horrible not to after the epic turnaround in the past couple of months. Treble time? I BELIEVE!


The title is Real Madrid's to lose. 

I would be shocked if Real lost it now.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm tempted to say the title is for us already. But Levante may give us a surprise or Madrid can make a stupid game tomorrow, so I would wait to see what's gonna happen tomorrow. 

EDIT. Poverty South American Leagues. :lol Sao Paulo 2-1 Barca, in the final of the Intercontinental Cup of 92.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Demon Hunter said:


> I'm tempted to say the title is for us already. But Levante may give us a surprise or Madrid can make a stupid game tomorrow, so I would wait to see what's gonna happen tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT. Poverty South American Leagues. :lol Sao Paulo 2-1 Barca, in the final of the Intercontinental Cup of 92.


*1992*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah dat Toyota cup loss 22 years ago really stings, even to this day.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *1992*





EGame said:


> Yeah dat Toyota cup loss 22 years ago really stings, even to this day.


Maybe not for all the barca fans, but this is only a proof that the South American teams dominates the european teams in one on one.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*One win 22 years ago = domination

:agree:*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs transformation into seb and the resident english barca fan is nearly complete.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Didn't Barca bum Santos to death a few years back?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader said:


> Didn't Barca bum Santos to death a few years back?


They did and Santos even had the best player ever Neymar.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

You still sore over this one EGame?






TINO ASPRILLA OH MY DAYS


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

An excuse to post this.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

lel

Do you guys even Camp Nou victory?






(best quality vid I could find :side


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We might have but penaldo missed a pena.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Liam Miller said:


> Seabs transformation into seb and the resident english barca fan is nearly complete.


Better than taking the easy way out and jumping on the Bayern's nuts like most other posters on this forum. Sadly, there are people on here who 'support' teams but praise and discuss Bayern more than their own team.

Lollllll



Green Light said:


> You still sore over this one EGame?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat Asprilla 27 minute hat-trick. 

Judging by how shit we are right now, I wouldn't be surprised if we went to St. James' Park, conceded 3 goals and lost.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rumours and I mean *RUMORS* are circulating that the Barca board are discussing Martino's situation and it might be addressed tomorrow. 

Apparently Martino has asked the players to play a more direct style of football that was experimented with today, hence the disaster that we witnessed. Players were apparently frustrated before the game today, now Tata has likely lost the team. 

I want him gone, but who the fuck would replace him? 

The thought of AVB stepping into the scene make me want to chop my balls off and pour acid down my throat.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

There is one man for the job.

Roberto Di Matteo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Better than taking the easy way out and jumping on the Bayern's nuts like most other posters on this forum. Sadly, there are people on here who 'support' teams but praise and discuss Bayern more than their own team.


Nothing wrong with recognizing good performances, or should people just dismiss them because loyalty/butthurt?



EGame said:


> I want him gone, but who the fuck would replace him?


LvG. Bring back the beautiful game.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

EGame said:


> Rumours and I mean *RUMORS* are circulating that the Barca board are discussing Martino's situation and it might be addressed tomorrow.
> 
> Apparently Martino has asked the players to play a more direct style of football that was experimented with today, hence the disaster that we witnessed. Players were apparently frustrated before the game today, now Tata has likely lost the team.
> *
> ...


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Steve Clarke is available.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:kean

A young and talented chap to lead them back to glory.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Liam Miller said:


> Seabs transformation into seb and the resident english barca fan is nearly complete.


*Nice use of apostrophes Liam. Glad I was clear the past 100 times I said I'm not a Barca fan.*


Redd Foxx said:


>


*Bit disrespectful to the late great Bobby.*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Another 3 points


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Nice use of apostrophes Liam. Glad I was clear the past 100 times I said I'm not a Barca fan.*
> 
> 
> *Bit disrespectful to the late great Bobby.*


What!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Christian Gunter. Quality young left back, could become available especially cheap if Freiberg get relegated.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

A tribute to el capitan







:banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why are you so awful, Redd Foxx?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because he's an arsenal fan


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Negged Redd Foxx for being the worst football poster on this forum.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Another brilliant header from Ronaldo.

Guy's a joke.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Well there goes la liga.

Hope all the lazy fucks at Barca are happy, one less competition you have to worry about before you go into your shit international summer tournament.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> Rumours and I mean *RUMORS* are circulating that the Barca board are discussing Martino's situation and it might be addressed tomorrow.
> 
> Apparently Martino has asked the players to play a more direct style of football that was experimented with today, hence the disaster that we witnessed. Players were apparently frustrated before the game today, now Tata has likely lost the team.
> 
> ...


Is that what you get for losing the locker room at Chelsea and lolling at Spurs--a ticket to managing Barca? :avb


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

EGame said:


> Well there goes la liga.
> 
> Hope all the lazy fucks at Barca are happy, one less competition you have to worry about before you go into your shit international summer tournament.


Maybe you should loan Emmerson Boyce, on 93-day emergency loan. Would short out Your defence!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kiz said:


> because he's an arsenal fan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Redd Foxx said:


> Maybe you should loan Emmerson Boyce, on 93-day emergency loan. Would short out Your defence!


Maybe you should short out your posting.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Vader said:


> Maybe you should short out your posting.


"Don't make fun of my boyfriend"


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I won't but make sure he tells you to improve your posting here when he gives you a reacharound later on.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Please stop bringing your boyfriend into this. I'm on a CRUSADE to rid the threads I enjoy of the posters I do not. I shall start with you as I'd rather eat my own cock with some fava beans and a nice bottle of sulphuric acid than read more from you.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Which means it'll just be Vader and I around here by the end of the crusade :hendo2


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Look at this 40 year old, taking a wrestling forum so seriously. Get a life brah!!!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm 25. 

Also, brah, I'm gonna have to let you down gently, brah, but I'm not interested in you like that, brah. I know it's got to be tough cos I've made you post more frequently than usual but I'm not gonna lead you on, brah.

Look at the poster above you in DA, there's a guy with a wonderful sense of humour. He's clearly delusional but he gets by.

Brah.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Alright *Jamie*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

How on earth do you know my name?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm everywhere *brah*.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You've genuinely looked in the football manager thread that I posted it in about 2 years ago, HAVENT YOU?! Don't make me call the police and report a man in the bushes.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

:lol Your profile, Your email is there:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Vader has a stalker :bahgawd


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh :lmao it would appear that my crusade has hit a snag. The snag being that I'm a fucking idiot. You survive another day.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm done With you mr Clegg, now leave me alone.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

We are on the top of La Liga. :mark:

But until I don't see the title this is not over yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uli admits to evading 18.5 mil euros in tax

tell us more about how clubs should be run while you're at it uli.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

THE FUCKING SCUMBAGS of Bayern. 

The corruption at that club is astounding. God only knows how much they evaded on the expenses of the Allianz. 

He should be removed ASAP, the scum.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Definition of a shithouse tackle.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Kiz said:


> uli admits to evading 18.5 mil euros in tax
> 
> tell us more about how clubs should be run while you're at it uli.


I find it hard to believe that more clubs aren't tax evading too. Football is all corrupt!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> THE FUCKING SCUMBAGS of Bayern.
> 
> The corruption at that club is astounding. God only knows how much they evaded on the expenses of the Allianz.
> 
> He should be removed ASAP, the scum.


Yup. Taxes are everything.

:messi


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Definition of a shithouse tackle.


He shouldn't be allowed to play football again. He honestly should not. Just throw the scumbag in jail and be done with it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I find it amazing none of them hit the cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

kingfunkel said:


> I find it hard to believe that more clubs aren't tax evading too. Football is all corrupt!


United are registered in the Cayman Islands, wonder why.......

there was a report saying there was more paid to tax advisors at PwC than corporation tax between 2006 and 2012


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So our president just came out and said that our new cm signing will be this guy










Thanks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> I find it hard to believe that more clubs aren't tax evading too. Football is all corrupt!


It's not the club tho.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uli up to 26.3 mil now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reports that it's already been decided that tata will be gone at the end of the season. del bosque, luis enrique and frank de boer the favourites to replace him.

it's kind of ironic that the guy brought in to help messi has a gameplan that limits the effects of messi by getting him the ball less, forcing him to drop deep to get the ball and keeps the wide players wide instead of when you had guys like alves cutting in, forcing an opponent to go with them thus creating space for messi.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me at all. Tata is definitely not the man to coach Barca long-term. 

The guy was basically Rosell's puppet. His outlooks on the club were so bad at times, he wouldn't push for CB and waited on Puyi to make a comeback in October claiming he was our new signing was utterly embarrassing. Every single person in the footballing world knew that Puyi was never going to be a full-time availability with his situation. I don't need to comment on his motivation skills because they are just woeful. His tactics are a bit ridiculous too, he's clearly experimenting with Barca's style as each game goes on. When you have a group of players who have been playing the same way since they were kids you best not try to alter what already works. 

Del Bosque hands down would never coach Barcelona, it's either going to be Enrique or De Boer. I would love to get De Boer. 

UGHHH Fucking Pep, y did u leave us?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> UGHHH Fucking Pep, y did u leave us?





Spoiler: pep


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> This is the type of tear-jerker story that draws us closer to our idols, and reveals the human side of larger-than-life athletes.
> 
> Ten-month old Erik Ortiz Cruz suffers from cortical dysplasia — a brain abnormality that can cause up to 30 seizures each day — and his family has been desperately looking for help.
> 
> ...


Made me :jose even more than the Neymar video.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Spoiler: pep


bama


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

DA said:


> Made me :jose even more than the Neymar video.


*Good guy Neymar wannabe. Disgusting PR stunt.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uli sentenced to 3 years and 6 months jail

maybe he can hold seminars about how english clubs are mismanaging funds.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao.

Pep plz.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Still don't understand how what he did has anything to do with the club's management of funds.

Uli will definitely be tough to replace.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nothing, but he can't really talk about finances involving other people when he refuses to take care of his own


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Still don't understand how what he did has anything to do with the club's management of funds.
> 
> Uli will definitely be tough to replace.


Yeah, I dont get it either. 


I dont think that Hoeness is really needed now for Bayern. As a symbol, yes, hes tough to replace, but I think Bayern shouldnt have any problems with day-to-day operations. Sammer and the less known guys seem good enough to keep Bayern en route.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think you underestimate the importance of a presidential influence at a club. 

Incentives will vary with whoever is replacing him and definitely could affect Bayern. I'm interested to see how Pep will fare with the new president as it was Uli who personally convinced Pep to join. 

This is pretty fucking big deal. 

Meanwhile, Uli can become best friends with this guy in prison. 










#freebreno


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The new president will fo sure want moyesy in.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Uli resigns. 

Bayern should keep up the trend and try to sign Watzke as their new president.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That would actually be hilarious.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Moyes first priority would be to make Arjen run a marathon. In fact him and all the other injury prone Bayern players could do it together.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

lelmarseille. WOATing hard this season. #freegignac


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all. Tata is definitely not the man to coach Barca long-term.
> 
> The guy was basically Rosell's puppet. His outlooks on the club were so bad at times, he wouldn't push for CB and waited on Puyi to make a comeback in October claiming he was our new signing was utterly embarrassing. Every single person in the footballing world knew that Puyi was never going to be a full-time availability with his situation. I don't need to comment on his motivation skills because they are just woeful. His tactics are a bit ridiculous too, he's clearly experimenting with Barca's style as each game goes on. When you have a group of players who have been playing the same way since they were kids you best not try to alter what already works.
> 
> ...


ernesto valverde would be great for barca imo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Only one Borussia...

lel


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Multiple sources linking us with Benatia now. 

Plz Zubi plz. Just this one fucking time do something right. PLZ.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

There's always be a persecution against Pepe, a well deserved if you ask me. I never like it how he always does this type of things. So stupid fpalm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII LAWWWWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

ALLLLLEXXIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

INIEEEEESSTAAAAAAAAA GOLLLLLLAAAZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Penalties in Scotland :mark:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Much better without neymar 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSSSSIIIIIIIIIII HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE?

LLLLLLLAWWWWWWDDDDDDDDD PURRREE GOAT


OH MY FUCKING GOD TELLO. WTFFFFF????!!!!


UNREAL GOAL.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Adriano needs to leave, he's too good to be a sub or just casually backup!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messiiiiiiii HATTRICK 

10/10 performance. LAWD.

PEDDDDDROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

KIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

OH LAWD SOMETHING HAPPEND LAWDDDDDDDDDDD

!!!!!!!!!!!

GOAT GOAT GOAT

GOD KNOCK ON MAH DOOR. MEAT LOVER's PIZZAAAAAAAAA

PIZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA










FFUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAARRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK WRONG PIZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Respect for the GOAT on breaking Barca's all-time scoring record


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Messi is officially the Barca GOAT after today. At the age of 26 too. Insane when you think about it. 



















THE KING


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Not bad for a guy in his mid twenties, not bad at all. His ratio is eerily similar to Gerd Muller's for Bayern Munich. 

Gerd Muller (0.879)
Lionel Messi(0.873)

Ronaldo smokes them both ratio wise though he had the advantage of joining Madrid in his prime whereas Muller and Messi laced up for their clubs in their teens.

Holy s**t! Eusebio (1.053) over a 300+ game stretch for Benefica, that's on another level.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

In a couple of days we will have El Clasico, :mark:

I hope Ancelotti don't make stupid experiments this time.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Who the fuck got rid of the Pirlo smiley??

Nice little winner he hit.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Dat Pirlo!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The bastard knew it was in as soon as it left his boot.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Pirlo is so goddamn magnificent. 



Lawls said:


> Who the fuck got rid of the Pirlo smiley??
> 
> Nice little winner he hit.



Probably Seabs. He tends to ruin everyones fun.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:BEARD irlo

:draper2

Probably one that Headliner deleted when Rush forgot to pay his bills.*


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Totti is goating! !!! He's too young to retire 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Totti is genuinely a fucking genius. Don't think I've ever enjoyed watching a player so much.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Totti is genuinely a fucking genius. Don't think I've ever enjoyed watching a player so much.


I was talking to my mate about this the other day: greatest Italian ever? 

Just seen Benatia do a Pique...surely Barca bound in the summer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just waiting on Roma as the last team my 10 game accy :mark:

TOTTI


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure if Gervinho or Cristiano Ronaldo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

bama4


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> I was talking to my mate about this the other day: greatest Italian ever?


Nope, that honour goes to Del Piero.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Get out pls.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Maldini>both of them


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

1.Maldini
2.Del Piero
3.Pirlo
4.Totti
5.Nesta/Buffon/Baggio

?

Totti is #1 on the sexy Italian list tho, let's be hendo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DA said:


> 1.Maldini
> 2.Del Piero
> 3.Pirlo
> 4.Totti
> ...


LMAO 

Do you even Dino Zoff?
Do you even Franco Baresi? 

Seriously, fight me IRL so I can wreck you for that poverty list.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:drake1

Forgot Baresi smh fpalm

uwotm8? Name the time and place bruv. AM SERIUZ


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Having Del Piero, Totti (forgive me) and Pirlo ahead of Baggio :ti

Baggio is THE GOAT Italian attacker, son.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You also forgot Dossena.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I will swing at you with EGame's broken body, Joel, I swear

Can I make a thread to find the Top 5 Italian GOATs?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *:BEARD irlo
> 
> :draper2
> 
> Probably one that Headliner deleted when Rush forgot to pay his bills.*


uwotm8

#1 Italian right here ->


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*AVB to Zenit. :lmao perfect match. A wannabe manager in charge of a team of world class wannabees. :lel*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He probably went there just because Hulk is there, so he can play his favourite tactic again.










Just look how happy he was here.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure Zenit would've preferred Moyes, but alas, he was unavailable.

:lel


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Wonder who he'll be off to this time next year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

avb is apparently getting 8 mil a year, 3 times more than what he was getting at spurs.

puts him around the top 5 wage earners. pep, lippi, mourinho, ancelotti and someone else i think are higher.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wenger probably.

AVB deserves it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think Cappello is paid higher than Ancelotti, although that list might not be including national teams. Wenger would be higher than both I think.

BIG SAM is in the top 15.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Made the goat his bitch!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Rumours suggesting Messi has demanded €250m to stay at Barca :O 

You could get 2 and a half Neymar's for that!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Eh, 25 mil salary over 5 years w/ tax equating to that is likely.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Eh, 25 mil salary over 5 years w/ tax equating to that is likely.


Messi doesn't pay taxes, the taxman pays Messi!!

I didn't see the article, just a headline :/ I kinda assumed he was demanding it upfront...silly goose

Edit: according to 1 paper it's €250m annually


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ROFL. 

250 million per year? u wot m8?

You realize that means 4.8 million weekly wages right? 
You do realize that means he would be a billionaire in 4 years right? 

Do you even football? 

It seems as if Messi coming out every 2-3 months and saying that he wants to stay and retire at Barca is not enough to stop the press from going insane.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Only way I see Messi leaving Barca is if Moyes went there or something.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How much is he on atm? €15m? €16m maybe?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

DA said:


> How much is he on atm? €15m? €16m maybe?


16 and his people have worked out with Neymar's salary plus other dodgy agreements he'll be coming out with €20-25 a year and that's why his dummy has come out


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

The very idea of Moyesalona, lel. :moyes2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Jese, :sad: 

I was hoping to seen him a couple of minutes in the derby. Now is impossible.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *AVB to Zenit. :lmao perfect match. A wannabe manager in charge of a team of world class wannabees. :lel*














ArnoldTricky said:


> Wonder who he'll be off to this time next year.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

More problems at Barcelona according to the papers in spain, fans/players/management alike thinking Neymar is actually like the training camp is a social club and not being serious enough. A long with his instagram page/twitter account.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Andre Villas-Boas : "We will succeed"

New head coach of the "Zenith" at the first press conference in St. Petersburg , explained why he agreed to move to Russia , called his landmark Peter and I talked about the task to win the championship .

- Good afternoon. I am very pleased to be here with you. I was pleased to accept the invitation of the "Zenith" , because our aspirations are the same. I hope to achieve great results here . The first goal - is to win the championship . I hope I have the confidence that we can win the remaining nine matches and become champions . Yesterday I saw the game, passion , hope now pass on their knowledge , and together we will succeed , especially in the league this season as well as in the future. I would also like to thank Mr. Luciano Spalletti in absentia , which, as the president correctly noted , leave here a very good memory and has made a very important page in the history of the team . I hope to be remembered and to achieve the same with "Zenit" results. And at the end of his introduction, I would like to heartily thank Semak for his brief but fruitful work . I saw it yesterday. I saw passion , meaningful interaction , smart game . And I hope to develop this game , to give it an even greater quality and achieve results.

- Allow me to welcome you to St Petersburg . Tell me when you have made ​​an offer to head the "Zenith" and how long have you been thinking about it ?
- Got a deal last week. Talks were fruitful , and I am grateful to President Dyukov , general director Maxim Mitrofanov and sporting director Dietmar . I agreed readily , because he saw high ambitions and management of the club , and "Gazprom". They meet my aspirations , so we quickly came to understand , and I'm happy with what happened.

- Any foreign workers coming to work in our country is faced with a term such as the Russian mentality . Or , as written before in the literature , "mysterious Russian soul." Can you name the name of the person from whom you received information about this shower? Who is this? Fyodor Dostoevsky, Roman Abramovich , the Hulk , someone else?
- I would like to disagree with the statement that the Russian mentality and Russian soul may be some obstacle. On the contrary - it can help us . Look at your city - it recently I first saw it and was amazed . It was built by the great man - Peter I. And now I want to do with the team the same thing that he did.

- And yet there are any names?
- I repeat, for the first time in St. Petersburg, but the city is - fantastic. I have read and I know many things. But my job - a job with the team and players , and I want to concentrate on it.

- Sore point for many fans of "Zenith" . In recent years, a lot of money invested in the St. Petersburg school , but unfortunately , on one hand you can count those graduates who are able to express themselves . Can we expect that under your leadership, at least some of the young players will be able to replenish Petersburg team ?
- In response to this question, I can say that my first phone call was made here Henk van Stee , Director of the Academy. On his recommendation, I invited six players for today's workout at the base. Of course, my main goal - is to work with the first team and its victory. At the same time, I understand perfectly , and in Europe we see that young players are entering the field in the 17-18 years old , but do not pass up, because they can not always show their quality. My part, I will make every effort to integrate young players into the first team , but will also keep in mind that our main goal - is winning .

- I would like you to have voiced the names of those who will be in your coaching staff . Does it have a place for Sergei Semak ? Is it true that you have invited goalkeeping coach of the "Port" without the knowledge of the president of the club?
- My coaching staff currently consists of two assistant coaches who worked with me in the " Tottenham ". In addition, I invited a physiotherapist who worked in the " Vitesse " goalkeeping coach of "Port" and an expert in physical training . As for the goalkeeping coach , I want to say that his conversion was decorated in all legal norms , agreed, and the contract is legal. I can understand the bitterness President and leadership "Port" , because it is a good specialist . He has long worked in the "Port" , but now will work with us . If we talk about Semak , it will work with the first team and will go to my coaching staff .

- You now find yourself in a situation that most coaches do not like : there is no possibility to conduct pre-season work in the transfer market . How do you assess the situation and delivered to your goal is to win the championship of Russia , or at least go into the Champions League ?
- Of course, this is a particular problem , but I was made an offer , it meets my desire and aspirations , I gladly accepted and will succeed . Of course, essential to the success players , they are important. It all depends on their condition. It is important to point them in the right direction , and in the summer we will consider the possible preparation of the team, perhaps something will change and build mighty "Zenit".

- Question about the fate of the players in the lease. First of all , talking about Roman Shirokov and Vladimir Bystrov . Can there be any changes in their status ?
- Now it is very difficult to talk about the players who are on loan , because I have to start working with the team. The team will play their game , these players will be playing in his. And I , as a coach , I will be guided by the need that they can give back , take into account the views of the management of the club , so will have to make decisions later, when I will be able to draw conclusions about the game, and the abilities of these players.

- In connection with the invitation of the new goalkeeping coach is the fate of Mikhail Biryukov ? Whether he will stay in the team , or he'll be terminated cooperation?
- The fate of goalkeeping coach apparently will decide leadership . For my part I can say that I invited goalkeeping coach of the "Port" , primarily because it is well know it. We have the same philosophy , game preparation , so I work with him to be comfortable , but the competition I would not want to create . Leadership knows my position , and so it will decide the fate of goalkeeping coach .

- Are to form a team with the view of the current limit on foreign players ? Still, it's a pretty strong deterrent .
- I fully agree with the President regarding transfers , because I primarily need to see how the team plays , draw conclusions. Definitely need new blood , and I their views represent the club , but it will take a final decision.

- Are you going to teach Russian language and whether or not as emotionally lead the team , as they have done in previous clubs?
- Of course, yes. I do speak many languages, and I like to study them . I understand that it will be difficult , but would like to learn Russian and speak . Of course, it will be difficult because you have to concentrate on the team. As for emotions , it is an international language that exists in all coaches . I will behave as would be comfortable in terms of working with the team .

- Is there a team game which would seem ideal for you ? Work was what the coach for you is very important and had an effect on you ? What are your coaching principles? With respect to the players , tactics , journalists?
- If we talk about ideals , then , as for the other , the ideal - it is Brazil's national team 82 -year and "Barcelona" Guardiola . If we talk about the coaches , it certainly is , and Mourinho , with whom I worked , and Guardiola and Bielsa . With regard to philosophy, from the point of view of these ideals and I would like to develop the team. With such tactics , similar aspirations and similar results. Therein lies my problem .

- Your distinguished predecessor, a very large number of questions relating to specific sports events , answered one of the two dies : he loved to talk about the game balance between the heart and the defense and attack . If you have any similar whales on which to base your football ? Could you voice them ? Can we ask you , if there are whales in the future as little as possible to mention them ?
- Actually, I like it and I think it is necessary to discuss these issues. I consider myself a straight man , frank. That's my philosophy , so some stamps does not exist. Team play and tactics visible. It can be argued that because excuses not my rules .

- You probably analyzed his work in England. What exactly do you do there and what exactly happened mistakes you want to avoid ?
- After working with each team I analyzed it , and with each team I have sought certain results. On the "Port" we won four trophies , "Chelsea" has made progress in the Champions League , and it was a credit to all the coaches who have worked with her , because this team is built in , including me . " Tottenham " issued outstanding winning streak in the Premier League . So, of course , some drawbacks may have been , but the results are there . As for the " Spurs ", there arose contractual complexity , so my job was interrupted.

- Would you like to see the new stadium ?
- Of course , I would like to see and visit it . My career is associated with "Zenith" , we hope , will play on it , because he will be among the best on the planet and will take the world championship.

- Many , for example , English footballer called Russian racist country. Like it or not ? Will you meet with fans and something to discuss these issues ?
- Certainly , racism has no place at a football game or in personal life or in society. Problem exists, and we must fight it. This is my personal opinion , and I will talk about it with the players. Will talk about how to behave, how to protest this . As for the Russian and British opinion , then I'm not really qualified to answer this question . Russia is no different from other countries where similar problems exist .

- Different coaches differently celebrate victory. Spalletti , for example, stripped and ran around the stadium. Perhaps you too are planning to do something?
- I can not promise anything. Some specific form of celebration is not. This will , I hope, spontaneously , with the players.

- You Petersburg met this Russian winter. Tell me when you first saw the snow?
- I've seen snow in the mountains before. Petersburg weather me not so surprised . I like this landscape , I feel myself normally, so in terms of climate okay.

- Beautiful Russian winter is the flip side : heavy viscous fields and other features , the infrastructure is not relevant to what you have seen in Portugal , distance, finally the level of the tournament . How are you going to respond to such challenges , which have not yet been in your career?
- I'm ready for these challenges because analyzed and the information about these things. And then - these conditions are the same for everyone . This competitive environment . Is it better , worse - all will be ready for them .


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

that would've been much easier to read in English 8*D


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

This is your forum Egame http://www.barcaforum.com/showthread.php/11284-Zinedine-Zidane/page2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What point are you trying to make Red Foxx? Or are you just spamming?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Just messing around.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:wilkins


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:ann1


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn who is that girl on Your sig Seabs:mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jenna Louise Coleman.*


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

PSG sloppy as fuck tonight, away to Lorient. Thiago Silva injured :bahgawd


Wenger commentating on it though enaldo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mainz were incredibly good today and we were pretty sloppy for the most part. Three subs combining to provide for the first goal and lapse in concentration by their defence leading to a second. Persistent but lucky win.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

was red foxx banned earlier for not knowing who jenna FUCKING Coleman is?

because if so, Seabs did the right thing


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Unbelieve from Gervinho, he would of missed that ball if he was in an arsenal shirt. Barcelona like defending boarderline Titus bramble 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just posting here because we seem to have been on this page for forever and I'm SICK of it.

Oh and Roma win plz


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Toronto FC game 2 today. 

DC United was utter shit last year. Hear they have improved, but still, anything less than 3 points would be a huge disapointment.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Dat Totti Destro link up play ? just the goat doing what he does best goating

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

former netherlands player orlando engelaar has just scored from 52 meters out for the melbourne heart


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

7 games away from a back to back tremble faggets, 7 games


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Engelaar :banderas

ridiculous, sublime and audacious all in one


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at this inter game. They spent the last 20 minutes finding creative ways not to score, then Atalanta score the winner. Guarin is absolutely quality, hilarious that some United fans didn't fancy him in January. Would have been perfect.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Probably not even going to watch the clasico. Dat final exam week.

Judging by our away form, I'm probably not going to like what I see anyway.

:draper2


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So if Barca win, Atletico are first? Sweeeeet.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tata THE POTATO Martino just had to say he already knew the line-up after last week's game after keeping Neymar on the bench. 

Such a fucking stupid thing to say, our line-up is so fucking predictable OMG IM FURIOUS. Not to mention that Pedro has been so much better than every other winger in the past few weeks that he should hands down play over anyone else. 

Prediction: WE WILL LIKELY LOSE. 

Just put me out of my misery already TATA. FUCK.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Real Madrid XI Official: López, Carvajal, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo, Xabi Alonso, Modrić, di María, Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema, Bale

Barca XI Official: Valdés, Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Alba, Xavi, Busquets, Cesc, Neymar, Messi, Iniesta 

And after a minute I posted that it comes out. 

Such a fucking joke, I bet Carlo was sitting at his desk laughing all week because every single person in the world saw this coming.

brb 4 man midfield 
brb Neymar starting over both Pedro and Alexis who have been far better than him in the past few weeks. 
brb suicide


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Both sides pretty much full strength. Should be epic.

There seems to be much less injuries in La Liga than other leagues for some reason.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im still confused how carlo crammed 3 wingers into a pitch


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

reDREDD said:


> im still confused how carlo crammed 3 wingers into a pitch


Di Maria's been playing in the middle all season, and he's playing superbly too.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

First Clasico this season was dire, with the Neymar goal/ own goal really summing the game up.

I see a 3-1 Madrid win with at least one goal going in off the head of Ronaldo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> So if Barca win, Atletico are first? Sweeeeet.


No, because Real have the better goal difference. Unless Barca by some miracle win with 6+ goals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't let me down NeyGOAT. plz.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Real to win 1-0.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUARK HERE WE GO


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> No, because Real have the better goal difference. Unless Barca by some miracle win with 6+ goals.


Head to head! they are


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fancy Barca, they always seem to play better against Madrid away from home.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Amazing through ball by Messi.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neymar should have done better. FUCK.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure if Iniesta or Laurent Robert

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DONNNN ANNNNDDDREESSSS GOOOOOOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DOOOOOOOOOOOON ANNNNNNDDDDREEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS INIEEEESSSSTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAA AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Great goal by Iniesta. Barca not fucking around tonight I see.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

:lmao at Carvajal leaving Iniesta in so much space.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

on his day, messi is legit the greatest ever.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Benzema has gone full potato. Has missed a sitter and two other chances already.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

not sure if Benzema or Giroud


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Benzema in complete potato mode


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GET DANI ALVES OFF RIGTH NOW. 

GET HIM OFFF JESUS.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Holy shit at that control from Messi.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG MESSI OMG MESSI 

OH MAN I CANNOT BELIEVE HE MISSED IT. WOULD HAVE BEEN GAME OVER

NEYMAR HAS BEEN AWFUL.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

wtf messi


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

That touch by messi :moyes1

Real's defense just falls apart sometimes. If Neymar and Messi had scored it would be 3-0 now.

I think Neymar has forgotten how to fitba


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh my god...Neymar has literally gone full potato.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

lolvaldes

Game on now.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Di Maria has been Real's best so far. Excellent ball in.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUARK


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a header. Game on.

Would have been an amazing save to be fair. Di Maria down, been Madrids best player by a mile.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol neymar is site, get Pedro on

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Benzema officially out of potato mode.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*BIG FUCKING BEN*

oh and Di Maria is a boss


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

brilliant assist from di maria again, great start to the game


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Di Maria is completely outshining Bale and Ronaldo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Di Maria having a stormer. His pace in midfield is so hard to deal with.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Di Maria is turning up so hard. Outstanding first half from him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao nearly the same combination for the third time in a row


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

O shit.

Somebody stick some kind of test in Di Maria's arm.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I remember we were linked with Di Maria. No chance of getting him these days.

He's having an unreal game. He'll probably be wrecked by about 60 minutes though.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ronaldo and Bale have been meh so far.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Neymar, Cesc and Dani should all be utterly ashamed of themselves. Utterly ashamed.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Goat goat goat too busy goating

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII IMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM JIZZZZZZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Messi saved Neymar from looking like more of a cunt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

This game has been outstanding.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I hope Pepe dies. 

Seriously just die you pathetic fuck.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Why someone like pepe plays in a big team like real?

What a brazilian cunt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Messi saved Neymar from looking like more of a cunt
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Did Neymar bully you in school or something?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Neymar has actually been awful so far.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great game so far. Almost avoided the theatrics too.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

The only thing better than this game is Ray Hudson's commentary.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Great game so far.

Messi and Di maria together in the world cup,cant wait :cheer :yum:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

That was awesome.

Thank you baby jesus, thank you 4k zoom, thank you Brazilian Pepe.

But fuck you to that awful flat side on camera angle they're toying with. STOP.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Tight game so far. 

I'm not surprised of Pepe, it's normal on him is a shame he play with us.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ray Hudson is hilarious. I almost can't take him seriously, but it's awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

This is poised so nicely for the 2nd half.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Flopmar.

Neyflop.

He's shit.

Nani with worse hair.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Well the game is going better than I thought. Thought we would be finished by the first half. 

Our defence is FUCKING AWFUL. Seriously Puyol with one leg would have done better than Dani out there today, he's been fucking shambolic.

Neymar and Cesc should come off. Pedro and Alexis on.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Carvajal and Mascherano competing for the WOAT player award so far.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The original potato, Pique, is actually saving Barca out there. Mascherano has been dreadful. 

Ronaldo has been the worst player on the pitch. Which normally means he'll score.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> Carvajal and Mascherano competing for the WOAT player award so far.


Masch has been terrible, but Dani is hands down taking the cake. 

Pique is saving our asses. I feel bad for him, he's the only defender out there.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Really good game. Hilarious that Barca's 4 man midfield can't conquer Madrid's 2.

Barcelona playing like Barcelona would've raped this Madrid by now, but alas..


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> Masch has been terrible, but Dani is hands down taking the cake.
> 
> Pique is saving our asses. I feel bad for him, he's the only defender out there.


Did he start as a defender? I remember Zargoza playing him in a cdm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Did he start as a defender? I remember Zargoza playing him in a cdm


Masch? Yeah Pep converted him to CB.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> Masch? Yeah Pep converted him to CB.


No I'm on about Pique, I never seen him play for the b team


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> No I'm on about Pique, I never seen him play for the b team


Not sure, Pique played as a striker as a youth but not sure about a CDM.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Just sub Neymar off.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuck,i hope he miss.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Told you he'd score. Always scores.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:draper2

Ronaldo was trying to get a penalty all game, it was coming sooner or later.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:lmao at the reffing in La Liga.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Such a disgrace. 

I hope you are happy Alves. You gifted them the game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bale and Ronaldo picking it up now


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Since I'm not a blind fan I would say that was not a penalty. 

We need to make another goal, to control the game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

how often is Bale going to run out of play with the ball because he wont cross it on his right foot


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If TATA wasn't such a coward he would have started Pedro from the start.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

NEYGOAT! !!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL! ramos :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

two dives and two penalties


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK YOU RAMOS 

FUCK YOU YOU POS 

YOU FUCKING ******

inb4 Penalty is gonna get miss


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Madrid getting their comeuppance

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

RAMOS STUPID PIECE OF SHIT. fpalm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Im gonna have a heart attack. 

JUST FUCKING WIN IT NOW CHAMPS.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why the fuck would you take off Benzema?

Barca's game to lose now.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I imagine they had to take off Ben, Carlo didn't want to mess up the midfield.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

How is Sergio Ramos with a top team?

Braindead cunt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> two dives and two penalties


Neymar got caught. Didn't think Ronaldo dived either, but it was just outside of the box.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

COME ONE PEDRO 

GET US THE WINNER.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Both Neymar and Ronaldo went down a bit easy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Should bring off Cesc and bring on Alexis. 

Fuark if Madrid score it will be killer,


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG SO FUCKING CLOSE. 

Alves would have been forgiven if that went in.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No way this doesn't end with a Messi hat-trick


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Alves entering goat mode


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus just score lads. Losing intensity here.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Goat's trick??


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lmao lets go!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PENALLLTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MESSSIIIIIIIII HATTTRRRRRIIIICCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Now this is a clasico, hated them when Mourinho was in charge! They're back


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Real's defense is a big game flop.

Messi hat trick.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

After a good first half the typical Classico finally breaks out.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Aww dat hot real madrid fan :lmao


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Ramos' red card killed the game.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

2 hat tricks in 1 week


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Bale was absolutely terrible out there. Easily Real's worst attacking player. I would have had him off instead of Di Maria or Modric. Ronaldo wasn't much better either.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

*WE ARE BETTER THAN MADRID. *

I AM FUCKING EXCITED. WHAT A FUCKING SHOW.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is that now Messi's SECOND hattrick at the Bernabeu? :wilkins

GOAT


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

What a ridiculous game LOL LIGA :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

The three penalties and the red card kind of killed the game for me. Still good nonetheless, but I would of liked to see more legit goals.

Bale and Neymar flop hard. Funny to think they were the summer's two most talked about transfers.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Disappointed that we couldn't get at least a draw but the red card just ruined everything.

Hopefully the team continues the winning streak after this and don't drop any more points since we're still in the lead.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

There's only one man to blame for our lost.

You stupid Ramos, you ruined the game for us. 

More red cards than titles thanks Ramos. fpalm


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Barcelona always winning thanks to the referee. Hell he should've just scored the goals for them. 

Side note: Diego López with dem big 0 saves for the entirety of the match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

AlexHumph said:


> :banderas


Wait, do they count the goal difference or the matches between the two teams when they have the same amount of points?

I guess I was looking in the wrong places all this time since the official La Liga site has Atletico at number one.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Biast said:


> Barcelona always winning thanks to the referee. Hell he should've just scored the goals for them.
> 
> Side note: Diego López with dem big 0 saves for the entirety of the match.


Is that Pepe? If it is, shame the player didn't stop harder and crush his head in. 

Messi is now the all time top Clasico scorer at the age 26. 

Messi, Clasico at the BERNABEU. 3 goals + 1 assist. 

It's not even fucking close how much better Messi is than anyone else in this world.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you know what that game needed more of?

penatlties


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Biast said:


> Barcelona always winning thanks to the referee. Hell he should've just scored the goals for them.
> 
> Side note: Diego López with dem big 0 saves for the entirety of the match.


Yeah cause its not like the ref gave real a penalty when it was a clear freekick, you just see what you want to. Thank god Barca won this, no question for me Messi is the greatest ever was before this but performances like this just remind you.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Carvajal was horrendous, just a terrible performance. In general Madrid's defence in the first 20 minutes was ridiculous and almost killed the game in the first half. Di Maria was fantastic, by far Madrid's best player tonight.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

MVP of the match.










Dat Neymar penalti, only he saw it. Nice red too!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Biast said:


> MVP of the match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Biast said:


> MVP of the match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Wait, do they count the goal difference or the matches between the two teams when they have the same amount of points?
> 
> I guess I was looking in the wrong places all this time since the official La Liga site has Atletico at number one.


No, La Liga use head to head record. If Barca and Madrid finish on the same points, then Barca will be champions. Happened a few seasons ago where Madrid won based on head to head record. 

If Madrid finish on the same points with Atletico Madrid, the later will be crowned champions. LOL Madrid. The Arsenal of La Liga. Crumbling in the big games.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Wait, do they count the goal difference or the matches between the two teams when they have the same amount of points?
> 
> I guess I was looking in the wrong places all this time since the official La Liga site has Atletico at number one.


Head to head, so you could say that both Atletico and Barcelona have a "point" over Real if the points are the same at the end of the season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Neymar is shit. Messi is god. Fuck Madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lionel Messi is the 1st Barcelona player in history to score two hat-tricks in the clasico #fcblive [via mrchip]

Lionel Messi is the first player in history to score 3 goals against Real Madrid at the Bernabeu #fcblive [via @pedritonumeros]

Surpassing Hugo Sanchez, Lionel Messi is not the foreigner with most goals ever in the Liga (235) #fcblive

Lionel Messi is the player with most Liga goals ever (7) against Real Madrid at the Bernabeu #fcblive [via @pedritonumeros]

Lionel Messi is now the player with most goals (19) and the player with most assists (12) in the history of the clasico #fcblive #elclasico


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Abk™;31805529 said:


> No, La Liga uses head to head record. If Barca and Madrid finish on the same points, then Barca will be champions. Happened a few seasons ago where Madrid won based on head to head record.
> 
> If Madrid finish on the same points with Atletico Madrid, the later will be crowned champions. LOL Madrid. The Arsenal of La Liga. Crumbling in the big games.


Yeah, I remember that. Was in 2007, I think. Real barely got ahead in the final game, thanks to the hero, Raul Tamudo.  And of course, Reyes.

Just checked out the fixture and Barcelona & Atletico are going to face off in the final week. :mark:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

In the final week? :lol.. The title race would have been over by then.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

EGame said:


>


All the mad Madrid fans when he points to the sky :ti


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ronaldo (Madrid): "Don't want to look for cheap excuses, but the referee was not up for this game. Maybe they wanted Barça back in the race" [@barcastuff]

:banderas


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Ronaldo (Madrid): "Don't want to look for cheap excuses, but the referee was not up for this game. Maybe they wanted Barça back in the race" [@barcastuff]
> 
> :banderas


LOL


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds as though Ronaldo must be adding a lot of lemon to his water lel :messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's not even the biggest embarrassment for Ronaldo. 

As of right now, Messi stands at the 3rd top La Liga goal scorer with 21 goals. Ronaldo is 1st with 26. 

*Messi has missed nearly 3 months of this season due to injury. *










Wish he did a silence celebration at the bernabeu. .


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

EGame said:


> Surpassing Hugo Sanchez, Lionel Messi is not the foreigner with most goals ever in the Liga (235) #fcblive


Who holds the record then?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ROUSEY said:


> Who holds the record then?


Twitter post was a mistake. Should be "now" not "not". 

Enough with the Messi praise though.

The best player today was the immortal man himself, Iniesta. Fuarrrrk literally THE BIG GAME PLAYER.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> It's not even the biggest embarrassment for Ronaldo.
> 
> As of right now, Messi stands at the 3rd top La Liga goal scorer with 21 goals. Ronaldo is 1st with 26.
> 
> ...


Messi 22 appearances, Ronaldo 25


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

united_07 said:


> Messi 22 appearances, Ronaldo 25


Thing is thats at least 5 goals for messi anyway.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Messi 22 appearances, Ronaldo 25


Well Messi was legit injured. 

Ronaldo missed some games because he punched some player or something? 

I dunno. Either way he has atleast a month worth more games than Messi did so far this season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sucks that Ramos got sent off as it killed what was a classic match up to that point. Title race is :banderas now. So hope it goes down to all 3 teams on the last day with Barca vs Atletico. Atletico winning would be brilliant.

Spanish players love a good moan but the ref got one wrong at each end so it evened out. Ramos clipped Neymar and it was pretty clear to see on the right replay. 4k ZOOM REPLAY is shockingly brilliant btw. Spanish directors have so much fun during games with their replays and camera angles. 

Neymar's been really bad since the Rosell thing became public domain. Maybe a coincidence, maybe not. Di Maria can really stink the place up at times but he was on another level to anyone else in that first half. So good it almost killed him by the looks of it. Loved how none of the Madrid players cared about him lying there half dead. Garry Bale looked so ridiculously outclassed in a 2nd Classico too. Same will happen if he starts the 3rd one. Pique finally no longer being a potato is nice to see too.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm glad Pepe rolled around like a tool for a bit. It wouldn't be El Classico without it.



Biast said:


> MVP of the match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Biast, you seem a bit biased.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I find it funny that the Madrid players are coming out conspiring against the ref and then Carlo straight out said that Messi was brilliant and punished Madrid. 

Carlo should really have gone to a better club or stayed at PSG, too classy for Madrid. I would never cheer for Madrid to win a trophy but I would feel very bad for Carlo if he got crucified by the fans and media at the end of the season. Definitely does not deserve it. 

He's already getting a lot of heat for losing both big games at the Bernabeu this season against Barca and Atletico.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

If Madrid got those 2 penalties you would never hear the end of it from Barcelona 






This also would be the topic of non stop bitching as well had this been Pepe on Busquets


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Neymar loves a dive - always has. Overrated to fuck.

Iniesta though - what a player.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Carlo was totally surpassed by the circumstances today...again. That was the worst Barça in a lustrum and you are telling me that we are unable to win a single match againts them. Hell, we dominated Barcelona since the 5-0 match in direct confrontations. Mourinho is the best in the world, I know, but still, it is embarrasing to lose twice against them in this conditions. Also we were deeply affected with the loss of Arbeloa (Carvajal was ludicrous tonight) or even Jesé who could make a difference in the last minutes. It seems that the CL is unreacheable for us; if we can't defeat Barça, we can't defeat superior clubs like Chelsea or Bayern.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> If Madrid got those 2 penalties you would never hear the end of it from Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah cause Real fans never moan about anything. Even though both were clear penalties you still get people bitching, and if Real won that with that fucking dodgy penalty from Ronaldo it would have been a huge injustice.

And what about when poor Pepe stamped on Messi's hand? If i was Busquets i would have made sure the cheating fucker was out cold.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Carlo was totally surpassed by the circumstances today...again. That was the worst Barça in a lustrum and you are telling me that we are unable to win a single match againts them. Hell, we dominated Barcelona since the 5-0 match in direct confrontations. Mourinho is the best in the world, I know, but still, it is embarrasing to lose twice against them in this conditions. Also we were deeply affected with the loss of Arbeloa (Carvajal was ludicrous tonight) or even Jesé who could make a difference in the last minutes. It seems that the CL is unreacheable for us; if we can't defeat Barça, we can't defeat *superior clubs like Chelsea* or Bayern.


I like you. You're a bit of a lunatic, but I like you.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah we are pretty great


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> This also would be the topic of non stop bitching as well had this been Pepe on Busquets


He's had something like coming for a while now, I hope it hurt him. He's one of the sneakiest cowards in football...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

great game, was hoping for no theatrics but it's spain.

for all the criticism neymar is getting, fabregas was 10x worse. he's too slow, both physically and mentally to play up the field. he was continually caught out and madrid just crowded him out, and had a rolling press to the side whenever neymar got the ball. they seemed to put more attention onto neymar than messi tho, so :lel at that.

iniesta, xavi, busquets and leo were absolutely superb for barca, di maria, alonso and marcelo for madrid imo. if BRITISH WOAT garry bale could use his left foot or know that the lines on the pitch are important, madrid would've had more chance.

obviously the first pelanty wasn't in the box, it was definitely a foul tho. still not sure about neymar's, it looked like he was clipped and as soon as the pen was given it had to be a red card. it was dumb by ramos because judging by neymar's game it was going to hit that pretty madrid girl in the face. third was definitely a pelanty and carlo should hang alonso by his nutsack for how daft that was.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sergio Ramos is total headcase. loves a red card


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Was the same ref as in the Dortmund-Zenit game. How many times does he have to WOAT to be kept away from big matches?

TATA is a fucking lucky man that the team bailed him out there. His setup was really bad, but Madrid failed to take advantage and once the red card was shown, you pretty much knew the script. Hope Atleti win the title, not that I like them or anything but at least it'd be a change.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Carlo was totally surpassed by the circumstances today...again. That was the worst Barça in a lustrum and you are telling me that we are unable to win a single match againts them. Hell, we dominated Barcelona since the 5-0 match in direct confrontations. Mourinho is the best in the world, I know, but still, it is embarrasing to lose twice against them in this conditions. Also we were deeply affected with the loss of Arbeloa (Carvajal was ludicrous tonight) or even Jesé who could make a difference in the last minutes. It seems that the CL is unreacheable for us; if we can't defeat Barça, we can't defeat *superior clubs like Chelsea* or Bayern.












I had absolutely no idea.



Renegade™;31817145 said:


> Sergio Ramos is total headcase. loves a red card


IIRC it was the 19th red card of his career.

If Ronaldo and Bale knew how to cross Madrid would have probably scored a few more from crosses. It was obvious Barca were having troubles clearing it. Di Maria made Alves his bitch while Mascherano failed to head clear the danger on both occasions Benzema scored.

I think both penalties awarded to Barca were the right calls but damn, Ramos was an idiot for clipping Neymar. The red killed what was a great game until then.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

it is not often that you find games where fucking ronaldo and bale are the weakest attacking players


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Cristiano Ronaldo, Sergio Ramos both claim conspiracy in Barcelona win over Real Madrid* Link for article here.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I prefer my headline of both Ronaldo and Ramos are fucking idiots. The ref made some quetionable calls but shit happens. They should learn to #dealwithit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ronaldo and ramos in being wrong shocker.

enaldo seemed perfectly fine with scoring a pelanty from outside the box.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

didnt barca have a penalty turned down way at the start?

looked like a penalty to me tbsalah


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Spanish Lariato said:


> *superior clubs like Chelsea or Bayern*.


:moyes6


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only person for Real to blame is Ramos. No idea why anyone would blame Carlo or anyone else. 11v11 they would have won that game even from 3-3 and really they should have been more than one goal ahead before the red card anyway. Amazing how they can blame the ref for it after he gave them a penalty for a foul outside the box. Didn't have a problem with the ref. The Real penalty was an honest mistake and close enough to be put down to human error. He got the Neymar penalty right and seemingly so for the 2nd one too. Call one of them harsh and it comes close to cancelling out the Real false penalty. So 2 out of 3 right and the one he got wrong benefited the team blaming him for the loss. Ok.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there's nothing madrid and their fans like more than a good whinge though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1...sts-bayern-munich-coach-pep-guardiola?cc=4716

This can't be legit. :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think the Eto'o story can be summed up by this, "I first of all reminded Guardiola that he'd never been a great player.". What a nice way to introduce yourself to your new boss. I think that basically sums up why Guardiola wanted rid of Eto'o. His ego was out of control at that point. Also, Guardiola was a pretty bloody good player. I guess it depends what standard you hold being great to. He wasn't Franz Beckenbauer, but he was pretty bloody good. Okay, even if he was never 'World Player of the Year' level good, he was still an idol of the Barca fans, and that is far more important for that situation. Would Eto'o have preferred they appoint Diego Maradona? It's also interesting to note that Eto'o claims Guardiola didn't 'understand the dressing room story'. I suspect the reality is that Guardiola didn't give a shit about dressing room squabbles between Eto'o and Ronaldinho and Deco, nor would he have cared about dressing room politics. He would have seen the way the team trained and performed in the last days of Rijkaard and thought 'this needs sorting' and he went and sorted it by getting rid of the egos one by one. You can hardly argue he did a bad job there at the end of the day, even if his introvert tenancies may have upset a couple of players along the way.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

> Eto'o, 33


Yeah, right....


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Messi vs Osasuna last week: 3 goals & 1 assist.

Madridistas: "we are not Osasuna."

Messi vs Real Madrid: 3 goals & 1 assist.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> Messi vs Osasuna last week: 3 goals & 1 assist.
> 
> Madridistas: "we are not Osasuna."
> 
> Messi vs Real Madrid: 3 goals & 1 assist.


To be honest it wasn't that good of a performance. Yes, he gave an asssist and made a great goal but the rest were penalties shoots and Ronaldo is always critizised for scoring that type of goals. Dem double standards. Also neither of the challenges were provoked by him. Messi is not in GOAT level anymore.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

messi not in goat mode anymore

there's bitter, and then there's that.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> To be honest it wasn't that good of a performance. Yes, he gave an asssist and made a great goal but the rest were penalties shoots and Ronaldo is always critizised for scoring that type of goals. Dem double standards. Also neither of the challenges were provoked by him. Messi is not in GOAT level anymore.


He made killer passes several times just never came to anything. He made several run, also some sublime touches. He's more than just a dribbler now days because of man marking he's evolved hos game.
When Xabi Alonso/Xavi/Pirlo keep the ball, passes the ball around and create chances it's an art form, it's magnificent, it's legendary but when Messi passes around the midfield when coming deep, creating chances it gets ignored because he's not making runs past 5 players? 
Messi isn't in goat level...goat level is messi. He's a league apart from the current crop and above Garrincha/Maradona/Eusebio.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

EGame said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> *WE ARE BETTER THAN MADRID. *
> 
> I AM FUCKING EXCITED. WHAT A FUCKING SHOW.


"We" :banderas You're what? Either British or Australian? dat bandwagoning :moyes6


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's neither. Nice try though. Which Canadian team is your first choice team to support?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pls dont be another one of those 'we' window lickers.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Last night proved that Barca need a new CD in the summer as I feel both of Benzema's goals could have been dealt with better, especially the second one. TBH, both teams seemed to be pretty level for the whole match, with both teams having better periods. Di Maria seemed to be on another planet, as Ronaldo and Bale weren't living up the billing. Iniesta was GOATing as usual, Messi, Alba, Pique and Xavi all looked good. Really liked to have seen Pedro start as Neymar hasn't been doing much lately, I think the whole legal stuff with his signing is affecting him at the moment. He'll probably have a good WC, score loads and come back better next season.

The penalties were all dubious, Ronaldo's was out side the box so that shouldn't have counted, Ramos slightly catches Neymar, but I think it could've gone either way, and if Neymar had gone through he probably would have scored so red card is justified. No way Iniesta gets through two players, but Alonso should not have kicked him, no need for it.

In all fairness, it was a hell of a game to watch, bar the controversy.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Vader said:


> He's neither. Nice try though. Which Canadian team is your first choice team to support?


FC Edmonton I guess why?


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Al Borland said:


> "We" :banderas You're what? Either British or Australian? dat bandwagoning :moyes6


why should it matter what team you support as long as you stick with them through thick and thin, makes no difference where they are situated.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

astonishing how some people still think ronaldo is a better player than messi.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Puh, tough weekend for a Real and Arsenal supporter like me....


I dont want to see Ramos and Pepe playing another clasico, that was like the 10th red card they got and another loss thanks to them.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Really should play Varane imo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spanish Lariato said:


> To be honest it wasn't that good of a performance. Yes, he gave an asssist and made a great goal but the rest were penalties shoots and Ronaldo is always critizised for scoring that type of goals. Dem double standards. Also neither of the challenges were provoked by him. Messi is not in GOAT level anymore.


wot? 

Remember that year that Messi scored an astonishing 91 goals? Aka the highest amount of goals ever scored in a calendar year? Yeah well he is only 2 goals lower so far this year than he was during that year. 

To label him not as a GOAT is just plain bitter. Especially since he just made the entire Bernabeu his bitch. He made a brilliant assist, scored a wonder goal and created the pass which led to the penalty on Neymar which was probably his best moment of the game.

Not to mention he significantly outshined Ronaldo in his home stadium. 



Al Borland said:


> "We" :banderas You're what? Either British or Australian? dat bandwagoning :moyes6


Location: Nova Scotia, Canada

LMAO @ you thinking I would take any comment seriously related to European football from someone from Nova Scotia, Canada. Please go chop some wood for your log cabin in your frozen wasteland. 

What a joke.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ramos & Pepe are great CBs in fairness. They'll never get the credit because their disciplinary records are terrible but they're really aren't a whole host of CBs better than them.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Ramos is one of the best CBs around if he keeps his cool. Prior to the red card he was reading the game quite well and making vital interceptions.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

EGame is a good boy.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> wot?
> 
> Remember that year that Messi scored an astonishing 91 goals? Aka the highest amount of goals ever scored in a calendar year? Yeah well he is only 2 goals lower so far this year than he was during that year.
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember that year, but that was, you know, that year. I am just saying that Messi is not at his GOAT game at this time of his career. Maybe he can go back to that level or maybe he is playing it smart to avoid underperforming in the WC but I think that Messi's pinnacle has been left behind.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah Messi isn't playing at the peak of his career right now. Yet his stats are as impressive as ever. Which says a lot about him that he can play below his usual level and still be a scoring machine.*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

WOW, how underrated is Iniesta. He was clearly the best player not only from Barca it was the best from the whole game, he is the mastermind in the midfield of Barca.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Yeah I remember that year, but that was, you know, that year. I am just saying that Messi is not at his GOAT game at this time of his career. Maybe he can go back to that level or maybe he is playing it smart to avoid underperforming in the WC but I think that Messi's pinnacle has been left behind.


He's been injured for most of the past year, he just began to get back to full fitness since coming back in January, he's been scoring ridiculously over the past few games. I think he's at his best now if not very close. 



Demon Hunter said:


> WOW, how underrated is Iniesta. He was clearly the best player not only from Barca it was the best from the whole game, he is the mastermind in the midfield of Barca.


Yeah he was the best player. 

For me, the best midfielder of all time. Iniesta is one of the few players in history who has a 10/10 club career and a 10/10 international career. Literally *THE *world class player. 

No words to describe Andres. A true saint.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pepe is a much, much better defender than ramos.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah but to be fair, both are idiots

they have been for years. its just one is slightly less stupid than the other

speaks volumes that a 20 year old french kids wipes the floor with both


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no he doesnt. pepe is their best centre back. he might act like an idiot but he very, very rarely gets beaten. plus his record isn't that bad. he's had something like 3 red cards in his career, obviously there was the big one against getafe where he just lost it. 

varane is a very good defender, and will be the best in the world, but he isn't on pepe or ramos' level yet.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Stupidity level is a huge factor against being a great CB. Pepe and Ramos are about the same level for me and paired with Varane, the three of them are probably the best CB rotation any team in the world has.

Problem is Pepe can't keep Ramos in check, and Ramos can't keep Pepe in check, and Varane is a kid. Xabi Alonso isn't mature enough for the job, and Diego Lopez isn't a leader. Madrid always need one of Casillas or Arbeloa on the field imo for Pepe and Ramos to keep it down.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i honestly cant recall a game where ramos impressed me as a CB. in like years. in the spain games sometimes I actually think the team would be better off without him

but unfortunately his partner is pique.

which leads to rather comical 'defending'


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I personally think Ramos is a better defender :draper2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, Spain can call upon Super Javi Martinez to cover at CB.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Spain don't really have an abundance of quality at CB tho, it really is just between Ramos, Pique, Albiol and that's about it. Bartra maybe?


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

EGame said:


> wot?
> 
> Remember that year that Messi scored an astonishing 91 goals? Aka the highest amount of goals ever scored in a calendar year? Yeah well he is only 2 goals lower so far this year than he was during that year.
> 
> ...


Gotten to :sparker I'm sure you have strong ties to Catalonia


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Spain don't really have an abundance of quality at CB tho, it really is just between Ramos, Pique, Albiol and that's about it. Bartra maybe?


Well, if you're looking at Bartra, might as well be looking at Laporte as well.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Inigo Martinez is the best Spanish CB. Has to be world cup bound and in the summer needs to move to a bigger club
Also his goal was better than beckham's/Rooney's/Alonso and co


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Al Borland said:


> Gotten to :sparker I'm sure you have strong ties to Catalonia


Please read the comment from bow. No one is going to take a football comment seriously from a hick from Nova Scotia. Fucking lolllll.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Well, if you're looking at Bartra, might as well be looking at Laporte as well.


But who was France? 

You do know that Laporte is French right?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lmao

Didn't before now. Just assumed he was Spanish b/c Bilbao etc.

Basque French tricksters. The name does make more sense now.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Demon Hunter said:


> WOW, how underrated is Iniesta. He was clearly the best player not only from Barca it was the best from the whole game, he is the mastermind in the midfield of Barca.


He's absolute neck and neck with Ronaldo and Messi for best player of his generation yet has no major individual awards to show for it and never gets mentioned in the same breath. So yeah, very underrated.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> He's absolute neck and neck with Ronaldo and Messi for best player of his generation yet has no major individual awards to show for it and never gets mentioned in the same breath. So yeah, very underrated.


For me he's on a level par with Ronaldo but not quite Messi. There's little between the levels but for me it goes:

Goat level: Messi, Garrincha, Maradona, Eusebio, Beckenbauer
A level: Pele, Gerson, Cruyff
B+ level: Ronaldo, Iniesta, Puskas
B level: Zico, Ronaldo, Zidane, Maldini, Matthaus

For anyone interested if Totti steps onto the pitch tonight it'll be his 700th competitive match for Roma


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm never comfortable naming someone as the best, or one of, if I've never actually seen them play. I hate basing my opinion on just stats or the odd YouTube video. It's why I avoid naming Maradona as the best as I only saw him when he was near the end of his career. I just think there's flaws with not seeing someone play and just naming them as the best due to stats or others opinions. Now I'm not saying Maradona, Cruyff, Platini or Muller weren't great but I just think it's a bit of a cop out when you just have stats to base your opinion off. Unless you're old enough to have seen them obviously. Let's also not forget that 40 odd years ago some teams were playing with two at the back with some eccentric formations so attackers were always going to look good. Obviously this is just how I think and others here put a lot of emphasis on stats and players from the very distant past.

Messi is by far the best player of this generation, Iniesta isn't really close and that's nothing against him. Iniesta, Zidane and Ronaldo would probably be a comfortable top 4.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ronaldinho at his peak tho.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> For me he's on a level par with Ronaldo but not quite Messi. There's little between the levels but for me it goes:
> 
> Goat level: Messi, Garrincha, Maradona, Eusebio, Beckenbauer
> A level: Pele, Gerson, Cruyff
> ...


I've come to the conclusion that comparing different eras is futile because so much has changed in regards to rules / technology / statistical measurements / qualification systems etc, going on this era alone however I think Ronaldo, Messi and Iniesta have established themselves as the best and I don't think any of them stand significantly taller over the other. Look at this way:

Club Pedigree:

1.) Messi
2.) Ronaldo
3.) Iniesta 


International Pedigree:

1.) Iniesta 
2.) Ronaldo
3.) Messi

That's based on play rather than accomplishments. If Messi were to have that big interntional moment and say pull a Davor Suker at this year's World Cup then there would be an understandable gap between them because what he has done at club level is outstanding. He can pass like Iniesta and score like Ronaldo and has an enormous football IQ.

Edit: Wasn't including Zidane as part of this generation, if we're including Zidane he's defintely #1 still. He had a far superior mental strength to the three players mentioned above and when you can back up insane natural skills with an equally impressive aura of self-belief no matter the situation in a game you have a historically brilliant footballer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds like we should make a thread for this :mark:

This generation:

1. Messi
2a. C.Ronaldo
2b. Iniesta
4. Xavi
5. Henry/Casillas/Ronaldinho (I guess)

There is definitely somebody I am forgetting here but anyway


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

For some reason I just always include this generation as from when I started watching, so that'll be from like 92-93 onwards.

My top 4 are the stated ones previously but I always struggle for the 5th. A better idea might be who would everyone have as the best XI they've seen? Try and keep realistic formations that would actually work (i.e not Ronaldinho and Rivaldo at centre mid).


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I count this generation as being post world cup 1998:

1.) Messi / Ronaldo / Iniesta 
4.) Puyol 
5.) Pirlo / Xavi
7.) Buffon /Casillas
9.) Robben
10.) Lahm


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

A friend and I were debating over the current best 11 vs. all time best 11 and how they would match up. So far I'm looking at:

Guardiola

-----------------Neuer------------------
--Lahm----T.Silva---Chiellini----Alaba--
---------Bastian-----Iniesta------------
--Robben-----------------------Ronaldo--
------------Messi----Ibra---------------

vs.

------------------Pele------------------
--Cruyff-------Maradona-----Ronaldinho-
---------Zidane--------Matthaus---------
--Maldini----B'Bauer---Baresi----Cafu---
-----------------Yashin-----------------

Ferguson

Thoughts?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> A friend and I were debating over the current best 11 vs. all time best 11 and how they would match up. So far I'm looking at:
> 
> Guardiola
> 
> ...


I very much like the balanced central midfield line-ups as well as the propsect of Ronaldo and Rooben running at Maldini and Cafu - guaranteed fireworks. I'd probably put Muller ahead of Pele in the old team though because when you have a team that stacked you just need a deadly box scorer period, it doesn't matter how good they are at other aspects of the game. Also Messi and Ibra essentially play the same game and I'm not sure would form that great a partnership, I'd play Messi or Ibra behind a more natural target man like Cavani or Lewandowski.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> A friend and I were debating over the current best 11 vs. all time best 11 and how they would match up. So far I'm looking at:
> 
> Guardiola
> 
> ...


Zidane, Maradona and Ronaldinho :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That past XI looks a lot better, even if it goes against what I just said lol.

Best XI I've seen;

Schmeichel

Cafu - Nesta - Koeman - Maldini

Keane - Iniesta

Messi - Zidane - C. Ronaldo

Ronaldo

A few interchangable positions but that'd be what I'd settle on. Was tempted with maybe Desailly or a couple others but nah. I'd say Koeman is the only standout 'odd' choice.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Keane alongside anyone creative is a midfield dream. He could run the show and just let Iniesta roam wild sprinkling magic on the turf. You'd have to be careful with Messi and Ronaldo because they'd probably sulk if one was outstatting the other thus causing poor team morale.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> A friend and I were debating over the current best 11 vs. all time best 11 and how they would match up. So far I'm looking at:
> 
> Guardiola
> 
> ...


switch Pele for Eusebio and Ronaldinho for Garrincha. Maybe with Brian Clough as manager?

Post '98

--------------------Buffon-------------------
-----------Nesta----------Stam-----------
Cafu-------------------------------Maldini
------------------Makelele-----------------
----------Iniesta---------Xavi------------
---------------------Totti--------------------
------------Messi-------------------------
---------------------------Ronaldo-------


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Buffon

Lahm Puyol Nesta Alaba

Vidal

Iniesta 

Robben Ribery 

Messi

Eto'o​
Reflecting on it, could probably do with more height / strength on the offensive end so that you have the option to plan B with an aerial threat.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Since 00/01-ish

Buffon
Cafu Maldini Nesta Cole
Makalele Iniesta
Messi Zidane C.Ronaldo
Ronaldo

Subs; Kahn, Puyol, Ballack, Xavi, Figo, Ronaldinho, Henry

I'll explain I only really know Maldini as a CB and I can't actually think of any LB who was/is better than Cole


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Best eleven i have ever watched. 


Casillas 

Cafu Nesta Cannavaro Maldini 

Keane

Xavi Iniesta

Messi Ronaldinho Ronaldo

Drogba/Ronaldo cant decide who i would rather have.
With Guardiola as manager


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If anyone got time to kill waiting for the PL, I'd highly recommend the Rivierderby.

Also, BUNDESLIGA CHAMPIONS TIME


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anyone know why Braunschweig have suddenly learned how to play football just in time to shit on my accumulator?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Fantastic way to end Totti's 700th game for Roma with a last minute winner from Florenzi! Never before and never again will 1 man define a city like Totti incredible player, servant and gladiator. ..although his antics might be questions at times but watching him flick water at his team mates has made my night  il capitano simply put il goat.

Also Immobile's goal was a classic, sweet volley as the ball dropped from over his shoulder.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

A Rangers XI?

Goram

Jardine Greig Gough Butcher

Baxter Cooper Laudrup Gascogine

McCoist Hateley


Haha, voted on in 99', as a kinda' fun Rangers poll thing. I wasn't part of the original vote though, haha.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

AJ said:


> A Rangers XI?
> 
> Goram
> 
> ...


Where's Sebo and Broadfoot?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

They were in the Ultimate XI, voted on just last year. 

Ostenstad, Capucho also featured...


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I only can make a XI, based on what I've seen from 97 to the present.

--------------------Casillas----------------------

Cafu--------Puyol----------Maldini--------R. Carlos

-----------------F. Redondo----------------
-----------Iniesta---------Zidane----------

--------------------Totti/Ronaldinho---------------

----------------Messi------Ronaldo(Brazil)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

From Champions to Champions.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

In March. What a competitive league...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> In March. What a competitive league...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Buffon

Cafu Nesta Stam Cole

Keane Iniesta

Messi Zidane C. Ronaldo

Ronaldo

Subs: Casillas, Rio, R. Carlos, Scholes, Ibra, Maldini, Totti


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT


NEYYYYYYYYYMAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Barca winning already :lmao :lmao

Tata and neymar FTW,fuck the haters.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

100% faster tempo without Xavi. For me they're best without him

What even is Adriano? Right footed or left footed. ..can't even tell


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK...Valdes 

That is utterly tragic. I really hope that's not how he ends his Barca career.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Pinto is good but LOL dat hair.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

For all of Pintos mistakes he has fantastic reflexes


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

holy fuck, Valdes apparently out for 6 months. 

heartbreaking.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> holy fuck, Valdes apparently out for 6 months.
> 
> heartbreaking.


Media gossip and predictions.

NeyGoat


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh cmon... 

Messi to GK?


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> Media gossip and predictions.


thats initial examinations. torn his acl.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Feel sad for Valdés. He was the best GK in the world imo. Also it seemed that he could finally get in starting squad at the WC but now...


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

What a strike from Molinaro! When he struck that the cunt stayed hit  comon parma


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Milan has 7 of it's 11 players on yellows now. #StrongTackling :lmao


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

What happened to Valdes?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

alex1997 said:


> What happened to Valdes?


https://twitter.com/Footy_Jokes/status/448917074375479296 

Sevilla doing well, hope they can keep going


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck. I feel so bad for Valdes. This has shitted all over my good mood from the Liverpool result.

Hopefully this wasn't his last game for the club. This is no way for a legend to end his career for his club.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Unbelievable Sevilla!!!!! Rakitic with dat control!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Real losing and atletico winning :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

OH MA GAWD RAKITIC THE GOAT

Plz sign in summer. Best player in the league outside of the big 3.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Fucking awful. Madrid was always dominating but we are having a lot of bad luck. Also Bale is woeful tonight and Marcelo is literally missing every goal pass he had. Well, we lost the Liga last sunday. Congrats to EGame and the rest.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow those bright coloured boots are truly ugly!

Why on earth did Valencia let Unai Emery? Clearly a fantastic manager but the fans used to call for his head...well look where you are without him cunts


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Fucking hell just saw that real haven't lost a midweek game since 2007


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

We seems like a poor's man Barcelona. Pass after pass after predictable pass. We were the counter-attack kings. What happened to the once combative RMCF who never gave up until the last second?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Atletico madrid leader again. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Barca-Atletico game has even more importance.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Imagine final game of the season a Barca v Atl. Madrid shootout for the title....winner takes it all ?

Ronaldo seemed to disappear after they went 2-1 down, Isco was the only player who looked capable and wanted to drag his side from defeats door to victory


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I usually would be happy about Real Madrid loss. But as of right now I'm too sad about Valdes. 

So many years at the club, so much dedication, such a humble guy and a top class keeper. Gave everything to the club and is an example to all youngsters. Absolutely gutted that he ends his career at Barca this way and will miss what will likely be his last world cup. 

You just can't celebrate anything about football on days like this.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, words can't describe just how bad that performance was from Real in the second half (missed the first half). Just awful. Constantly taking a chance by mostly terrible off target shots outside the box, missing passes and complete waste of numerous chances that bit them in the ass with the counter attack that caused the L.

8 weeks still remain and things can still turn around but I just want them to focus on CL now.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Wonder if real will sack Ancelotti if they win nothing this year


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Awful for Valdes. Misses the World Cup, misses a true farewell to his club, and now tries to move onto the next stage of his career off an injury like that.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Velvet onion said:


> Wonder if real will sack Ancelotti if they win nothing this year


Won't be surprising. Typical Madrid.

:hayden3 couldn't beat Sevilla. They missed several chances early on with Benzema the main culprit. Tbf Sevilla have actually won 6 out of their last 6 so it's not like they're one of those 'jobber' clubs Black Jesus described last night. 



kingfunkel said:


> Wow those bright coloured boots are truly ugly!
> 
> Why on earth did Valencia let Unai Emery? Clearly a fantastic manager but the fans used to call for his head...well look where you are without him cunts


:lol same thing I was telling a friend about those boots.

Agree on the Unai Emery part as well.

I really feel for Valdes to end his Barca career like that. :downing


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope Klopp was watching the Sevilla loss.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

personally im loving this madrid collapse

the commentary guy wouldnt shut up about how madrid has "crossed the desert of mourinho" and reached paradise

yeah, as we can see its working out just great for them. clearly maureen was the problem and the guy holding them back


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Isn't Valdes supposed to be off to Monaco after his contract is up? Pretty sure I remember watching a French football show and he was on it talking about Ligue 1 and Monaco, or was that a dream :side:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Hamada said:


> Isn't Valdes supposed to be off to Monaco after his contract is up? Pretty sure I remember watching a French football show and he was on it talking about Ligue 1 and Monaco, or was that a dream :side:


He is heavily linked there and looks odds on to go there but nothing is signed. Rumours were Arsenal/Man City were interested in him too.

Sad news he'll miss the world cup, without politics and on current form should of been Spain's number 1 in the summer but form means nothing when it comes to Saint Iker. 
It's really ashame that clubs in Spain don't give testermonial games to long servants.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'm not sure who i enjoy watching more, bacca or rakitic


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Velvet onion said:


> Wonder if real will sack Ancelotti if they win nothing this year


Hopefully.

Then he can come & manage United.

I want either carlo or louis.

No chance of getting klopp.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Valdes' injury is heartbreaking. World Cup year too where he almost surely would have started ahead of Casilas at last. More than worth pointing out that he got injured and still made a great leap onto the ball to deny an easy goal even after that tear. 

That Rakitic touch though :moyes1 Very good player, just needs a touch more consistency imo. And to be taken off penalties. 

Real are still well in the title race. Don't have to play Atletico or Barca again and have already gone away to very tough grounds like Bilbao, Sevilla and Villareal now. Atletico will do very well to get a win at Bilbao or Valencia and Villareal away for Barca is no gimme. Nor is Espanyol actually. Very possible Real could gain at least 2 points on both teams this weekend with 2 tough away games for Barca and Atletico and an easy home game for them. Definitely fancy Real's run in best. Away games are vital now.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Halilovic signing is official! 

My days. Just my days. Extremely excited to see him play. He could be MASSIVE in a few years time. He will spend the first season with Barca B and then get promoted the season after. One of the best talents in Europe is he's ours. LAWD.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> Then he can come & manage United.
> 
> ...


Thing is if he does who do Madrid go for? Cant see Klopp leaving Dortmund or Conte leaving Juve. Wenger maybe if he leaves Arsenal but hr wouldn't really fit into there policy of high profile signings and i cant see him putting up with the board signing players for him. Hiddink maybe. Or if Zidane steps in.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

kingfunkel said:


> He is heavily linked there and looks odds on to go there but nothing is signed. Rumours were Arsenal/Man City were interested in him too.
> 
> Sad news he'll miss the world cup, without politics and on current form should of been Spain's number 1 in the summer but form means nothing when it comes to Saint Iker.
> It's really ashame that clubs in Spain don't give testermonial games to long servants.


Like Arsenal need a new keeper when they have Chezzers :kolo1








































































































































:kolo1


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Valencia taking off two-time Champions League winner Seydou Keita and replacing him with Champions league winner Oriol Romeu. Such squad depth :mark:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Roma going to retire the #10


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Lawls said:


> Roma going to retire the #10


Speaking of Roma's number 10 it's been exactly 21 years to this day that he made his debut at a senior level


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Lawls said:


> Roma going to retire the #10


Are they selling Isco?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

10 is a pretty major number to retire


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Totti is such a legend. Complete fact.


LEL NICE. It's fucking raining toilet roll on Sirigu in the PSG goal :lol and a pigeon chilling out in the "new" stadium roof in Nice.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Really surprised Ibra and a few other big names aren't being rested.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Joel said:


> Really surprised Ibra and a few other big names aren't being rested.


Well Ibra has barely had an effect on this match. Just wandered around the pitch making a pass or two. He's probably not even broke into a sweat.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...mpions-League-quarter-final-with-Chelsea.html Laurent with dem mind games :lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT for Catalan Derby.

I would be ECSTATIC if we didn't drop points today as this is a very difficult game. 

Barcelona line-up (official): Pinto - Alves Pique Mascherano Alba - Xavi Busquets Cesc - Pedro Messi Neymar #fcblive

Pedro starting. LAWD.

EDIT: MESSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIII GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AWWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 3 POINTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

WE DERBY NOW

LESSSSSSSSS GOOOOOOOOO BILBAO AND RAYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fair result vs. Hoffenheim. By this point, it's just all about the records anyway. Uli in the stands for probably the last time for a long time. Gives a good idea of the line-up coming in the UCL too.

In other news, ROLLS REUS


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like CUNThiago AlCUNTera has suffered a injury, probably out for the rest of the season. 

That's just karma. Good luck on your road to recovery, cunt.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Are there any challenges left for Barcelona other than Atletico? Bilbao could be good but it's in Barcelona's home and most teams don't stand a chance there. Then there's Villarreal away but I don't believe they'll steal any points. Hopefully lolPinto fucks up a few times since he's no Valdes.

Good thing all the tough challenges are in the past for Real. Only Sociedad from the teams that can pose a threat is away. I'm more looking forward to CL at this point but the league chase is still far from over despite the horrible week that just went by.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSS MUNIIIIIIAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN FUUUUUUUUAAAAAAARRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK 










OMMMMMMMGGGGGGG WHAT A SAVVVVEEEE FUAAAARRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> Looks like CUNThiago AlCUNTera has suffered a injury, probably out for the rest of the season.
> 
> That's just karma. Good luck on your road to recovery, cunt.


obviously scared of dominated by the GOAT Cleverley


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUAAAAAAAARRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK COSTA. Potato defending from Bilbao 

1-1 

This is a cracker of a match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Partial ligament tear, evidently. Shouldn't be more than 3 weeks to a month if that's the extent of the damage.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know if I want Atletico to win or lose this one. On one hand, I'd much rather they win the league over Barcelona but if they win tonight, that also makes it a longer road for Real to get back to the top should they put up a fight and the other two drop points.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I really thought this was where Atletico would definitely slip up, much like I thought Madrid would against Sevilla. Incredible that they're back in front. If they win this and avoid defeat in the Nou Camp they should have it. 

Madrid have completely fucked it. Captain Ramos saw to that.



Choke2Death said:


> Are there any challenges left for Barcelona other than Atletico?


Villarreal away.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat gol of ronaldo,looks like la liga is going to stay the same this week.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amazing result for Atletico. Great result for Barca too. Real have really had a nightmare 6 days even if they win tonight. 6 point turnaround on Barca and both Atletico and Barca coming through tricky away games Real would have targeted as games for them to extend their lead in. *


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy fuck @ that Bale goal. :banderas

Why couldn't he be this good last week?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Because he was playing against a good team....*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I guess we won and that's the important thing here. It does not surprise me is against with a small team so predictable, 

But in the meantime our lack of victories in the big games is pathetic.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Holy fuck @ that Bale goal. :banderas
> 
> Why couldn't he be this good last week?


Because he is a flat track bully, and hugely over-rated.

Jese > Bale


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I didn't watch the game but Real Madrid fans actually booed Ronaldo through the game? LMAO

If anything they should be booing Bale. He's been so bad in tough fixtures, its pretty much laughable. He's still probably having nightmares about Jordi Alba dominating him in the Clasico.

Also, I'm so fuck tired of Atletico. Simeone has turned them into a wolfpack and I can't fucking stand it. FUCK.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> *I didn't watch the game but Real Madrid fans actually booed Ronaldo through the game? LMAO*
> 
> If anything they should be booing Bale. He's been so bad in tough fixtures, its pretty much laughable. He's still probably having nightmares about Jordi Alba dominating him in the Clasico.
> 
> Also, I'm so fuck tired of Atletico. Simeone has turned them into a wolfpack and I can't fucking stand it. FUCK.


Must mean he's coming back :moyes2


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Just read that the Madrid fans booed Ronaldo last night. Just how long ago were they donning mask in support of him during the Ballon d'Or award stuff? Pathetic. Could there be any fans worse?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

@FCBayernEN: Bad news for @Thi_Alcantara91: The partial ligament tear in his knee means he will be out for 6 to 8 weeks

enaldo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Abk™ said:


> Just read that the Madrid fans booed Ronaldo last night. Just how long ago were they donning mask in support of him during the Ballon d'Or award stuff? Pathetic. Could there be any fans worse?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

Just found out that Roma is going to retire Totti's number:mark: remember this:banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Glenn Hoddle is a total moron


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This cannot be real life.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

EGame said:


> This cannot be real life.


Adidas and Nike love to do shit like this, remember nike making an away all black rugby shirt for the 2011 world cup in new zealand 

Also dat Totti pass/assist to Bastos


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I always remember a few years ago when I regularly watched Spanish football, that Barca/Real fans would often wave white handkerchiefs during the closing stages of games to express their disgust/anger with underpar performances. I often found that amazingly cringey and left me with a dim view of both, especially because from a pure visual it was very rarely contained to a small minority inside the ground.

That plane banner is up with anything though in terms of pure cringeworthy behaviour.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The plane was organised by moyes himself to gain sympathy from the fans who are dumb enough to still believe in him or be on the fence.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Redd Foxx said:


> Just found out that Roma is going to retire Totti's number:mark: remember this:banderas


Hoddle not understanding the club loyalty thing. 

"Not a top, top draw"? Sounds like :arry


Napoli leading Juventus 1-0 at HT. Juve have looked scrappy as fuck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/organisation/news/newsid=2313003/index.html

oops



> The investigations concerned several minor players who were registered and participated in competitions with the club over various periods between 2009 and 2013.





> *2009 and 2013*





> *2009 and 2013*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I bet it gets appealed and the ban gets conveniently lifted like what happened with Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that was a bit different to what this sounds like. sounds very serious actually.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

stuck with Pinto as a keeper. RIP :brodgers


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LET THERE BE ASTERISKS PUT BESIDE THOSE TITLE WINS AND CHAMPIONS LEAGUE VICTORIES FOREVERMORE

MESSI TAINTED. MARADONA WILL SLEEP EASY THIS NIGHT. THE GOAT.

14 MONTH TRANSFER BAN :lel

This will either make Madrid push the boat out for Suarez so they can leap ahead of Barca while they are forced to stand still, or they will feel less pressure to spend a lot if Barca can't spend at all.

Many lels at this news tho.

EGame what sayeth you?


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if the transfers of Ter Stegen and Halliovic will go through then? I am thinking no, since you can only actually register players in the transfer windows


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Does anyone know if the transfers of Ter Stegen and Halliovic will go through then? I am thinking no, since you can only actually register players in the transfer windows


i would think that if contracts have been signed then they will. if they're just agreements then it's bye bye young guns, hello highest paid keeper in the world and a 39 year old backup.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Kiz said:


> i would think that if contracts have been signed then they will. if they're just agreements then it's bye bye young guns, hello highest paid keeper in the world and a 39 year old backup.


I am not sure about that, weren't Rangers unable to play some of the players they had signed because they couldn't register them? but either way Barcelona has to convince Puyol to stay now


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

BarceLOLna


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

alfonsaaberg said:


> I am not sure about that, weren't Rangers unable to play some of the players they had signed because they couldn't register them? but either way Barcelona has to convince Puyol to stay now


Kinda. It was a very complicated situation.

All of Rangers signings were players who had come to the end of their contracts at their clubs, but signed pre-contract agreements with Rangers. But those new contracts with Rangers couldn't become official until the players were registered at the end of the transfer window. So while the new signings were doing pre-season training with Rangers, and for some them playing official games for the clubs as trialists, they were 'technically' free agents until September 1st when they could be registered. 

I suppose the problem Barca might have is that they've agreed transfer fees. But they could easily just sign Halilovic and loan him back to Dinamo until the ban is up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wait, what is going on?


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

iMac said:


> Kinda. It was a very complicated situation.
> 
> All of Rangers signings were players who had come to the end of their contracts at their clubs, but signed pre-contract agreements with Rangers. But those new contracts with Rangers couldn't become official until the players were registered at the end of the transfer window. So while the new signings were doing pre-season training with Rangers, and for some them playing official games for the clubs as trialists, they were 'technically' free agents until September 1st when they could be registered.
> 
> *I suppose the problem Barca might have is that they've agreed transfer fees. But they could easily just sign Halilovic and loan him back to Dinamo until the ban is up.*


I don't think they would be able to under the ban, it impacts ingoing and outgoing transfers right?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

alfonsaaberg said:


> I don't think they would be able to under the ban, it impacts ingoing and outgoing transfers right?


But like with the Rangers situation, a player doesn't officially become your player until you register him. So if they're banned from registering players, there's technically nothing wrong with Halilovic signing a contract with Barca, but his registration staying with Dinamo. 

I think. I could be wrong, but I'm sure that's how it was interpreted with regards to Rangers.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Does this mean we can't get rid of Fabregas?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

More than a club alright.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not sure how Barca will survive not being allowed to sign anyone for next season. They'll get Valdes to stay another year if it's not dropped and they're still where they are without signing a CB this season. It's bad but it's not catastrophic by any means.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well it depends how madrid buy. barca stand still and madrid strengthen again, which they will, there could be problems. puyol goes, valdes goes, ter stegen deal falls apart, they're definitely in strife. they really need to cb's too, mascherano definitely isn't good enough and they seem to not want to play bartra.

dont think it'll be overturned or anything either. fifa could, but it'll be the most pathetic thing they've done, which is saying something. rosell has fucked barca over something hard, and you have to wonder what is going to happen next.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So they lose the Title one season. Not the end of the world. Valdes will stay if Ter doesn't come. I'd be SHOCKED if he doesn't stay one more year and was fine leaving Barca with just Pinto to replace him. Who is also off at the end of the season actually. Madrid can sign who they want and this Barca team right now even without Puyol will be in the Title race at the bare minimum. Yes they need a CB but they're on course to win the Title this season without improving at CB. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's not the end of the world but we're also not barca fans, barca ticket holders, barca shareholders. their board is in a crisis right now and it's more for them that problem after problem is happening. we all know the expectations of barcelona. you lose one game and it's the end of the world. this is a big deal, even if it is for one season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Short term yes I can agree with that and I agree with the off the pitch metrics of success being hit too. As far as on the field damage then I think it's minimal even for the short term and barely anything long term. Remember that Bartra is developing nicely this season too and him and Pique can be a decent CB pairing if Pique plays more like he has recently and Bartra continues to develop nicely. My point is the impact the transfer ban has is likely to be blown way out of proportions by anyone thinking it will have any long term effect or rule them out of winning anything next season.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We will sign players in this summer window.

Barcelona will appeal the ban and the case will likely take several months to be settled. During that period we will be allowed to sign players because you cannot sanction a ban until the court has reached an agreement. Chelsea's Kakuta case took 6 months to settle, this one will likely take longer as it involved 10 youth players or so. 

So the likelihood of settling this case before the transfer window of 2014 is highly highly unlikely, unless Barca don't appeal that is. Best case scenario is that the court reaches a settlement after the summer window in which the fine (which is virtually nothing at the moment) gets increased and the ban gets reduced to the 2014 winter window only (we don't make signings in winter windows anyway). 

The deals for Ter Stegen and Halilovic will go through, we will also need to likely sign a midfielder (for Xavi's age), a full back, a striker and likely 2 CBs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

for me the bigger problem is the board. what else is going on? we've already had the neymar saga, now we've got this playing out.

rosell and his crew have really stripped away 'mes un que club'. while the ban doesn't mean much in the long run, we'll have to see what happens with the 10 players involved in this. it isn't one or two. it's TEN over a number of years.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There is absolutely no way this ban happens. It will be appealed, and it will be overturned.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Kiz said:


> for me the bigger problem is the board. what else is going on? we've already had the neymar saga, now we've got this playing out.
> 
> rosell and his crew have really stripped away 'mes un que club'. while the ban doesn't mean much in the long run, we'll have to see what happens with the 10 players involved in this. it isn't one or two. it's TEN over a number of years.


The board is a disaster, but this even will catalyze their demise. Socios will be screaming for their heads now due to this and the Neymar transfer, it's likely the entire board will get sacked in the summer and elections will be held. 

I only know of Seung Woo Lee out of the players involved, he is probably the most promising youth player in all of La Masia at the moment and there was news that FIFA were not happy about the way Barca handled his transfer. Losing him would likely be devastating as he is unbelievably talented and shows shades of Messi every time he plays. Think he's won player of season in quite a few youth leagues he's played in. 



Irish Jet said:


> There is absolutely no way this ban happens. It will be appealed, and it will be overturned.


Yes it wont last. 

Barca are not the only club to do this, but they are the only club that got caught because of the stupid board. I think we will successfully appeal through the court of arbitration of sport. If that scumbag Blatter is going to punish Barca, he needs to look into all clubs with prolific youth systems because they sure as hell are doing it too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fucking appeals. There are few things in life that I hate more than appeals.

Judge: "You are sentenced to five years in prison for putting that cat in your blender"

Cat killer: "Come on, man :kobe"

Judge: "Oh ok then, 100 hours community service"

Cat killer: ":lel"

******

Judge: "You are sentenced to 25 years in prison for blowing up that clown college, killing all inside"

Killer: "Bit harsh :kobe"

Judge: "Ok then, five years in prison, out in two years with god behaviour"

Killer: ":lel"

******

The system simply does not work


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca werent putting youth players in blenders though.

imo they should get done for it, and this would send a strong message for this sort of stuff. rules are there for a reason. 10 players over 4 years isn't a mistake or a once off. it's systematic.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Kiz said:


> barca werent putting youth players in blenders though.
> 
> imo they should get done for it, and this would send a strong message for this sort of stuff. rules are there for a reason. 10 players over 4 years isn't a mistake or a once off. it's systematic.


To be fair, I think those regulations came into play in 2010, it;s not like Barca have been doing it for their entire history. 

I hope we fucking run FIFA into the deepest of hell for this shit. If this case is prolonged for months and months, FIFA will be hesitant to keep the sanctions because the longevity of such a case. In that case they will be liable for compensatory damages to FCB.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no they havent, which is why i said 4 years.

if they've broken rules they deserve to be punished. if other clubs do it and barca are the only ones caught then you get punished for being dumb.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope the ban isn't lifted just because "it's Barca". Approaching and attracting a 10 year old Dutch boy by offering the world to his parents....fuck off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> I hope the ban isn't lifted just because "it's Barca". Approaching and attracting a 10 year old Dutch boy by offering the world to his parents....fuck off.


The regulations on which the ban is implemented is for Non-EU under 18 players, you moron.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The article I read didn't specify that but whatever, still wrong.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol how is it wrong? If that were against regulation then City should be suffering the same consequences as us with the signing of José Pozo and Brahim. Same goes for Arsenal with the signing of Xavi Pleguezuelo from the Barca academy.

It's not to say that other clubs don't do it on an international level either. We have extensive international scouting in Asia, The Americas and Africa (mostly through the Eto'o foundation) and it becomes easier for FIFA to use us as a target because of our extensive network. 

Also, La Masia is not some human trafficking cartel. It's one of the most prestigious academies in the world and any child who attends the school is guaranteed professional success that cannot be rivalled anywhere else. FIFA are fucking idiots for thinking otherwise.

Fair enough if it is their regulations though, we deserve the punishment if we broke the rules.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> Also, La Masia is not some human trafficking cartel.


or is it?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This sounds like some sick real-life version of the film, TAKEN

Only with young teenage boys who are good at football

And also I suspect Liam Neeson wouldn't have as much trouble trying to find La Masia, it's a pretty big place I imagine

Would still go to see it at the cinema tho


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

reDREDD said:


> or is it?


You may be on to something here.


Send it to hollywood DA, they'd eat it up.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW gervinho has turned goat since leaving Arsenal

Dat goat scored! 20th goal vs Parma il capitano


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Or the Italian league is absolute piss?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

new pictures of conditions in barca scouting and la masia have just emerged


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> Or the Italian league is absolute piss?


Absolute piss? *Looks at premier leagues defending and laughs at that comment*

The birthday boy gets himself a goal  lovely by Pjanic, amazing play from Gervinho


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Premier league defending against premier league opposition. Do continue with your useless retorts though. The Italian league has been poor for nearly a decade with Juve the only good team in it. Inter won the CL with Mourinho tactics but the last quality team before this Juve team was the mid-00s Milan.

Any of the top 7 or 8 of the Prem would batter any Italian team besides Juve (who'd still lose to at least 4 or 5 of them).


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gervinho is a good player, he's a blatantly good player in fact. He just also has blatant weaknesses which stand out. With Arsenal he was constantly able to beat players for fun, get in great goalscoring positions, but his composure and finishing were just awful. A bit like what I was saying about Welbeck in the CL thread. The talent was clearly there, just seemed to freeze up at the vital moment. Being shifted around/benched probably didn't help him and the ridicule he received probably destroyed his confidence. Not shocked he's turned it around though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> Premier league defending against premier league opposition. Do continue with your useless retorts though. The Italian league has been poor for nearly a decade with Juve the only good team in it. Inter won the CL with Mourinho tactics but the last quality team before this Juve team was the mid-00s Milan.
> 
> Any of the top 7 or 8 of the Prem would batter any Italian team besides Juve (who'd still lose to at least 4 or 5 of them).


That Inter team was quality. They had about 4/5 world class players in the prime of their careers. They also killed Barca at the San Siro, which people conveniently forget. 

That last statement is completely OTT. Roma and Napoli are very strong (Napoli done as well as Arsenal in the CL), after that it's a huge drop off. You have sides starting to come back into the fold in Inter and Fiorentina but their a few years away from competing still. Milan are an absolute mess.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Many clubs probably to the same stuff that Barca did, but by punishing the big dog, you set an example. Now they should go through with other clubs. Taking a 9 year old under contract in- or outside EU is disgusting.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> AS English ‏@English_AS 15m
> Barça say they will appeal the transfer ban to FIFA & then the CAS, & seek an injunction so they can still sign players while appealing.
> 
> AS English ‏@English_AS 13m
> Barça appear to be arguing the rules shouldn't apply to them because La Masia is a model place to train young sportspeople.


more than a club....


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Vader said:


> Premier league defending against premier league opposition. Do continue with your useless retorts though. The Italian league has been poor for nearly a decade with Juve the only good team in it. Inter won the CL with Mourinho tactics but the last quality team before this Juve team was the mid-00s Milan.
> 
> Any of the top 7 or 8 of the Prem would batter any Italian team besides Juve (who'd still lose to at least 4 or 5 of them).


So I suppose you're expecting England to dick on Italy in the World Cup then?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

What's that got to do with anything? The premier league is better doesn't equal English players are better than Italians.

However I'd not be surprised if England did win.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

England will win if Jack the hard cunt wilshere has anything to do with it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This Mhikataryian guy or whatever his name is, is pure ass.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone concurs. Not always tho, but most of the time, definitely yes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Aubameyang is a fucking atrocious as well. 

Reus should abandon ship.

Edit: lulz wrong thread.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

I am not sure if this is a legit source, but apparently FIFA has confirmed to SER Radio that the ban on Barca can NOT be appealed. Can they really do that?

Edit:

Found this translation on reddit 

FIFA has imposed a penalty on the violation of Barça "provisions relating to the transfer and registration of the first minor foreign nationals in the club" and has imposed a sanction for which will not sign until the summer of 2015 in addition to a fine 370,000 euros.
FIFA has assured the SER that this sanction will remain although regularized by the signings he has been punished . So the penalty for not signing during the next two transfer periods (summer 2014 and winter 2015) is irrevocable .
"Research dealt with ten children enrolled in the club who participated in tournaments with the team for several seasons between 2009 and 2013, "said FIFA in a statement. During this period Laporta and Sandro Rosell chaired the Catalan club. These actions of the Catalan club are "grave breaches" that caused the double penalty, and the obligation to "regularize the situation of children affected all players" within 90 days.
"The Disciplinary Commission is aware that, without proper controls, young players may be vulnerable to exploitation and abuse in a foreign country. For this reason, the governing bodies of sport and, in particular, FIFA, considered even more important protection of minors in football, "he explains.
"Above all, the commission stressed that while in individual cases an international transfer can boost the career of a young player, it is likely that this practice harms the child . Based on this analysis, the committee decided that the interest of ensuring the proper and healthy development of a child in all aspects of his life prevails over the purely sporting interests, "said FIFA.
Moreover, the Disciplinary Committee has determined that "l to RFEF also violated Article 19 and other provisions concerning the transfer and registration of the first minor. " Therefore, he has decided to impose one Spanish federation fined 500,000 Swiss francs (410.00 euros) and has been granted a period of one year to amend its regulatory framework and transfer system under force.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Have any of you thought about the real victim in this - Yann Sommer? He's set to move to Gladbach, but if ter Stegen can't go to Barcelona now and if nobody else bids, then Yann Sommer's move has been ruined. How could you do this Barcelona? How could you do this to Yann Sommer?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

no, not yann sommer!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Real Madrid and Atletico are being investigated too apparently. 

Real Madrid are definitely fucking guilty of it too. They signed some 11 year old American kid last year.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*REAL MADRID GETTING A TRANSFER BAN?*

:mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If Real get a transfer ban :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DA said:


> *REAL MADRID GETTING A TRANSFER BAN?*
> 
> :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark: :suarez1 :mark:


Yep, Madrid must have broken some rules some time somewhere. Ban pls.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

man, why did no creepy global multibillion dollar spanish football clubs try to sign me when i was a kid

i was a pretty good CB tbegame.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Barca president...



> Bartomeu: "We agree with and support the Article 19. But we should be exempted from it. We treat our boys very well"


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

"We treat our boys very well"

:wenger :suarez2


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

As much of a fucking idiot as Bartomeu is, he's right in the sense that there are people out there who are trying to destabilize Barcelona, and this FIFA ban is a part of it. I would be inclined to agree that these regulations should be punished if broken, but we are the only club that is getting punished for it when there is CLEAR evidence of other clubs committing the same acts. It's fucking ridiculous that FIFA are making an example of us because we are the biggest hitter in the game when it comes to youth, yet the other clubs get off free.

Someone clearly hates us. As no matter what has happened in the team, from Pep leaving, Tito's cancer, Rosell's resignation, Neymar scandal and now the FIFA ban, our team has managed to stay on the summit of football.

That being said, the sooner Sepp Blatter dies, the better it is for football.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Yep, Madrid must have broken some rules some time somewhere. Ban pls.


If it is true and they get banned too what's the chances of a break away from uefa & fifa? Barca & Madrid are the 2 big boys with probably the best revenue and income? Surely if they did the rest would follow?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No

They can both fuck off

More moneyz and European Cupz for us plz and thank you


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No, we would stay put. We want to keep Suarez.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

This whole "mano negra" situation that Barça is claiming is getting ridiculous. How is there a conspiration when both cases are pretty blatant? Barça's soci should claim Bartolo and the remains of Rossel board's head. Their management has been a cancer for the team. Rossel is a well known spiv in Brazil and Neymar's contract is a reflection of that. Zubi is a goof that can't sign a CB to save his life and Faus almost caused Messi's departure. The nail to the coffin has been this transfers case. Maybe other clubs like Arsenal are doing the same but it seems like Barça executives didn't care about hiding it a bit or filling the right petitions. Also when Chelsea was accused of the same irregularity it only consisted of one player. In this case there are TEN player involved. 
But looking on the bright side one of the last great things that LFP has is that still there are teams that are bearing against the S.A.D. conversion (Athletic Club, RMCF, Club Atlético Osasuna and FCB). This means that if a board is damaging the club his socios can overthrow them (although it's not an ideal democracy and it's getting worse in some cases).


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So rumours from Italy are suggesting the goat will not be in the Italian squad going to the world cup.
This world cup isn't gonna draw because no Totti no party! Also the world cup lacks legitimacy! 
Prandelli needs shot, i'm beginning to doubt his credentials


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope Hamburg do end up getting relegated so Calhanoglu moves to a better club. Wonderful talent.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweet jesus at that Marseille goal :wilkins


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, Adler is just a full fucking potato now, isn't he?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

What a hit. The power he gets is unbelievable.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

God™ said:


>


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

kingfunkel said:


> So rumours from Italy are suggesting the goat will not be in the Italian squad going to the world cup.
> This world cup isn't gonna draw because no Totti no party! Also the world cup lacks legitimacy!
> Prandelli needs shot, i'm beginning to doubt his credentials


Totti can come play for Australia, so long as he's happy wearing a shirt that says "Neill" on the back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gladbach suggesting that ter Stegen will indeed leave.

Whew... Yann Sommer is going to be alright. thank god


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

we shit nao

worst performance I've seen all season. At least we had possession. Kind of.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Atletico getting 6 out of 6 vs Bilbao and Villareal is huge. Real could easily lose the title race tonight at Sociedad minus Ronaldo.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah extremely disappointing. 

Simeone has managed to do wonders by keeping this team in pristine condition through the entire course of the season without fatigue. Unbelievable when you think of just how hard it is to that without a squad that has a lot of depth.

Also Real Madrid seem to play better without Ronaldo, they were unstoppable during his suspension earlier on.

Edit: MESSSIIIIIIIIIIIIII GOOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GOOOOOAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

They're missing Jese now as well though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They still have enough to beat Sociedad in Benzema/Isco/Di Maria/Bale (+ MORATA) but no Ronaldo in a must win no-gimme game is huge all the same because he's fucking Ronaldo and the others aren't.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No Ronaldo, eh? My bet on Messi to finish as top scorer might just have a chance after all :vince$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We've been so fucking shit, but as long as we get the 3 points I don't give a single fuck.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Must be nice having your team still actually try in the league.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Awful game of barsa,thank god betis sucks.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

For the love of FUCK please please please please Sociedad take Madrid out of the title race.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mkhitaryan doing the honourable thing and missing the goal on a clear chance when he was wrongly ruled onside.

#honestmiki


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Looking at Atletico and Barca's fixtures and it's mos def gonna be winner takes all on the last day. Tough away game each at Valencia for Atletico and Villareal for Barca and the rest should be 100% for both teams. Sticking with whoever wins the CL tie losing the League. Would be just incredible if Atletico won the Title at the Nou Camp a year after winning the Cup at the Bernabeu. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Looking at Atletico and Barca's fixtures and it's mos def gonna be winner takes all on the last day. Tough away game each at Valencia for Atletico and Villareal for Barca and the rest should be 100% for both teams. Sticking with whoever wins the CL tie losing the League. Would be just incredible if Atletico won the Title at the Nou Camp a year after winning the Cup at the Bernabeu. *


Imagine the odds you'd have got if you bet on atletico and liverpool winning the leagues.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

So PSG have officially GOATed Ligue 1 this year. Apart from that, the rest of the top "pack" of Marseille, Saint-Etienne, Lyon and Lille are good. I excluded Monaco because once they get over that first season after heavy investment where they fail to live up to expectations until the team learns how to play well together, well, they gonna be up there with PSG. Not sure about Abidal as captain because he's getting old and also Romero is only on loan, and hinges on where Monaco go through with the rumours and get Valdes at the end of his Barca contract.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great achievement for them considering the quality in their squad compared to the rest of that joke league. *


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I guess it was a good victory of Madrid against Sociedad. Although this doesn't mean anything to me since I'm in 20% convinced that we are going to win this league.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bebe scoring again, 6 in 6, apparently in portugal he is being talked about as a potential surprise for their world cup squad


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Bebe scoring again, 6 in 6, apparently in portugal he is being talked about as a potential surprise for their world cup squad


The Bebe :banderas


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Bebe scoring again, 6 in 6, apparently in portugal he is being talked about as a potential surprise for their world cup squad


He wouldn't be in consideration had it not been for Bruma's injury though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy shit Toronto FC with half their starting roster just beat undefeated Columbus. What a great surprize.

We now return you to your European discussion......


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Great achievement for them considering the quality in their squad compared to the rest of that joke league. *



What I'm saying is, if you take PSG out, the rest of the teams are pretty equal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Hat trick for Destro....surely world cup bound


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Hamada said:


> So PSG have officially GOATed Ligue 1 this year. Apart from that, the rest of the top "pack" of Marseille, Saint-Etienne, Lyon and Lille are good. I excluded Monaco because once they get over that first season after heavy investment where they fail to live up to expectations until the team learns how to play well together, well, they gonna be up there with PSG. Not sure about Abidal as captain because he's getting old and also Romero is only on loan, and hinges on where Monaco go through with the rumours and get Valdes at the end of his Barca contract.


Lille is average at best, if they finish 3rd they won't go past the qualifying rounds in August. Lyon has suffered a lot this season due to injuries, if their young players stay they'll be fine next season. 

Marseille is a laughing stock in France right now, club is terribly managed and a lot of key players are set to leave this summer.. Let's see what kind of business they do in the summer with Bielsa... 

Ligue 1 will be a two-horse race for years to come, and it's a damn shame. Sad to see Lyon and Marseille disappear from the title race.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I think Marseille might recover a little eventually. Mandanda leaving is awful for them but they had a few talented youngsters who could come good in the future. They have a great attacking threat or potentially - Valbuena, Payet, Thauvin, the Ayews, Amalfitano if he comes back.... Problem is their defence is shaky as well and needs investment.

I like Lille, I think they play pretty well, certainly at the expense of Lyon. How Saint-Etienne cope without Zouma remains to be seen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Hamada said:


> I think Marseille might recover a little eventually. Mandanda leaving is awful for them but they had a few talented youngsters who could come good in the future. They have a great attacking threat or potentially - Valbuena, Payet, Thauvin, the Ayews, Amalfitano if he comes back.... Problem is their defence is shaky as well and needs investment.
> 
> I like Lille, I think they play pretty well, certainly at the expense of Lyon. How Saint-Etienne cope without Zouma remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


Valbuena and André Ayew will probably be available this summer as well, Marseille are fucked if they both leave. Without Champions League football they'll be hard to keep...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hamada said:


> I think Marseille might recover a little eventually. Mandanda leaving is awful for them but they had a few talented youngsters who could come good in the future. They have a great attacking threat or potentially - Valbuena, Payet, Thauvin, the Ayews, Amalfitano if he comes back.... Problem is their defence is shaky as well and needs investment.
> 
> I like Lille, I think they play pretty well, certainly at the expense of Lyon. *How Saint-Etienne cope without Zouma remains to be seen.*
> 
> ...


Tell me more about him... :kobe9


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Zouma is like a younger Sakho. Broke someone's leg in Ligue 1 this year with THA HARD [email protected]@@@[email protected]@~~!~!~






He's definitely one for the future so expect him to be loaned a la Lukaku and Courtois for the next few seasons. 




Regarding Marseille, well, Ayew may go, I don't think Valbuena will though, he's got a pretty sweet deal at OM and he's Deschamps' pet project for the national squad, so he can't guarantee the same sort of position if he leaves. If either one of them go you have a Thauvin waiting in the wings to replace them but if both go, then well, that's a big issue. Mandanda being linked to the PL is the most worrying, Samba is not ready for first team football day in day out yet.

Speaking of Andre Ayew....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViMXC0PEyeQ


:jt





















































:jt


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like if this transfer ban is appealed (which is very much looks like it will be), we're getting Gundogan.

Unfortunately this doesn't mean Cesc is leaving.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Looks like if this transfer ban is appealed (which is very much looks like it will be), we're getting Gundogan.


first, whaaaaa

second, :lmao


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Hamada said:


> Zouma is like a younger Sakho. Broke someone's leg in Ligue 1 this year with THA HARD [email protected]@@@[email protected]@~~!~!~


:downing


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Abk™ said:


> :downing


:brodgers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

adrian ramos to dortmund is official. 4 year deal, ~ 11 mil fee.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure how good an investment that is. Very good player, but 11 million for a 28 year old with 1 yr left on his contract sounds a bit of a strange decision from Zorc. Hertha had reportedly asked for more after the initial offer of 10 million.

I think this is a result of the injury crisis of this season and for depth purposes. He won't do what Lewandowski does, nobody will, but I think somebody like Drmic would've had a bigger ceiling. If they do plan to buy another striker, they just need to be sure that there's enough money left over for a #10 b/c Miki isn't doing shit.

I think they can probably save 7 million from Sahin b/c with Jojic being as good as he is, Sahin might not be necessary.

Hertha, on the other hand, get 11 million and Lassoga comes back from loan to fill the void. Smart business for them.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

http://youtu.be/Ub08H5LhvIs :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Dortmund should tempt Chelsea for Lukaku, didn't Mourinho say around 18m and he'd consider selling?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow Rafa Marquez still has it not just on the pitch but off it too. Not only could he sort out Barca's defensive problems and be planed to brazil but also off the field Lindsey Lohan wants to buck him


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Dortmund should tempt Chelsea for Lukaku, didn't Mourinho say around 18m and he'd consider selling?


That sounds a figure too low for a Mourinho sell.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Nuri Sahin's re-signed with Dortmund.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Real ruined him. He was SO good for them in the 10-11 season, and then Real pretty much took all the confidence away from him. This permanent move should do him some good.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Zidane's gonna be next Monaco manager.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope Barca finish trophy-less this season so MESSI comes with a possessed rage in the World Cup and fires Argentina to the World Cup. :messi


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

#dealwithitBayern


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Razor King said:


> I hope Barca finish trophy-less this season so MESSI comes with a possessed rage in the World Cup and fires Argentina to the World Cup. :messi


This plz.


We need him and aguero on fire and thats it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bayern getting KILLED. Barca losing.

LOL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Barsa playing like shit.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Neymar having a seizure or just bumped into someone?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Neymar is an absolute embarrassment of a man.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Neymar is an absolute embarrassment of a man.



Is he even a man though?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Taddei you beauty!!! Surely should be going to brazil...possibly in place of Neymar


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

sliplink said:


> #dealwithitBayern


#dealtwith

Lucky us for being the team against which Mkhitaryan decided to football


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What a joke this barcelona fpalm


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Apparently La Liga is only a 3 team league and unlike the Premier league where anyone can beat anyone


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tata just isn't up to the Barca job. Baffling team selection for an away game where every single game is must win. Montoya and Adriano in for Alves and Alba when the rest of your defence is Pinto and two CMs just isn't good enough. Not to mention continuing to insist on totally out of form players like Neymar and Cesc over Pedro and Alexis and playing Song over Xavi. Losing for most of the match with what's on the pitch clearly not working and he only uses 2 subs and leaves Xavi on the bench. Players don't look like they're playing for him like they would play for Pep and even Tito. Most certainly Atletico's to lose now without even needing to beat Barca. 7 points out of their next 3 away games should do it for them now I reckon.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Great title race in la liga.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Tata just isn't up to the Barca job. Baffling team selection for an away game where every single game is must win. Montoya and Adriano in for Alves and Alba when the rest of your defence is Pinto and two CMs just isn't good enough. Not to mention continuing to insist on totally out of form players like Neymar and Cesc over Pedro and Alexis and playing Song over Xavi. Losing for most of the match with what's on the pitch clearly not working and he only uses 2 subs and leaves Xavi on the bench. Players don't look like they're playing for him like they would play for Pep and even Tito. Most certainly Atletico's to lose now without even needing to beat Barca. 7 points out of their next 3 away games should do it for them now I reckon.*


Told you Alexis was their GOAT

:sparker

Barca are truly fucked though. It's got to the point where they may end up helping REAL Madrid win the title on the last day of the season. I'm pretty sure if you asked most Barca fans (assuming they had nothing to play for) they'd rather lose than let Real take it.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm loving Barca's recent demise. So glad appointing some random Argentine coach to please Messi is biting them in the ass.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Di Maria probably having the best season of his career.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> Apparently La Liga is only a 3 team league and unlike the Premier league where anyone can beat anyone


You got it wrong. It's only a 2 team league


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao @ Barcelona dropping points again. It's just awesome to watch them fall like that. We better not lose Copa to them this week.

Liga should be Atletico's at this point. If they don't drop any points, they wont even need to beat Barcelona to win the title. This makes the Sevilla loss even more frustrating, though. But I would :mark: if Barca beating Atletico would somehow lead to Real taking the title.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

That is likely not going to happen, if Barca in somehow have to decide who win the title I'm sure they would prefer Atletico over Madrid. The chances are for Atletico to win the title to once for all.

Barca needs to rid of Fabregas that guy is a joke, useless in every aspects.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

kingfunkel said:


> Taddei you beauty!!! Surely should be going to brazil...possibly in place of Neymar


:troll


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

where is egame i'm worried


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

done for the season

Diego Costa injured. Looked very bad.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Femto said:


> done for the season
> 
> Diego Costa injured. Looked very bad.


Sacrificing himself for an unnecessary goal.

Still not worse than this one:






Just seeing that hurts.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Horrible that


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Apparently nothing is broken, and it's just a nasty gash


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

He'll be out for a few weeks though due to the size of it, wasn't Rooney out for a month with his leg gash?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yikes that gash looks bad, Costa needs two to three weeks off as a precaution. #EVILCHELSEACHARGE 2014:lucas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

nazzac said:


> it's just a nasty gash


That's no way to talk about kingfunkels mother!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Apparently nothing is broken, and it's just a nasty gash


Nothing worse than one of them.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ouch.

El clasico soon for the king cup lol i hope they deliver a good match like last time :mark:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Neymar you c*nt!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:neymar


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would love it if journo's could stop publishing bits and pieces of pirlo's book so i could actually read the whole thing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Are they taking the bits out of your book?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yes

graham hunter at your door with scissors demanding your pirlo book isn't a great way to spend your tuesday arvo


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> On playing for Roy Hodgson at Inter Milan
> 
> Hodgson mispronounced my name. He called me 'Pirla' (d*******)


:woy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Pirlo bitching about Ferguson man marking him with Park. Park destroyed him in those games and we destroyed them as a result, said he felt bad for Park being assigned a demeaning role. Demeaning enough to get hailed as MOTM and rendering Pirlo completely useless.

I love Pirlo as a player, but he's seriously limited. Juventus and Italy allow him to thrive, with Milan he got badly exposed when Gattuso and Ambrosini's legs went.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> LOL at Pirlo bitching about Ferguson man marking him with Park. Park destroyed him in those games and we destroyed them as a result, said he felt bad for Park being assigned a demeaning role. Demeaning enough to get hailed as MOTM and rendering Pirlo completely useless.
> 
> I love Pirlo as a player, but he's seriously limited. Juventus and Italy allow him to thrive, with Milan he got badly exposed when Gattuso and Ambrosini's legs went.


yeah Pirlo says that decision ruined Fergie's purity :lmao ridiculous


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pirlo's Book said:


> I thought about quitting because, after Istanbul, nothing made sense any more. The 2005 Champions League final simply suffocated me. To most people's minds, the reason we lost on penalties was Jerzy Dudek - that jackass of a dancer who took the mickey out of us by swaying about on his line and then rubbed salt into the wound by saving our spot kicks.


Sorry Kiz, but I had to post this for that Dudek part.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm reading the book right now :mark: (it's really good btw)

Can't wait til I get to that part :banderas


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that dudek quote is hilarious

also as for pirlo, yes, he is pretty useless when marked properly. remember when BOSSCAR took him on, guy became nonexistant

and then oscar got subbed off and juve went in dry enaldo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Sorry Kiz, but I had to post this for that Dudek part.


i have you on ignore anyways


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

butthurt Pirlo is butthurt.

he's only shining again now coz Vidal, Marchisio and Pogba have the legs to protect him at Juve, much like for Italy with De Rossi, Montolivo, Verratti, Motta, Marchisio again etc.

Jet was right once Gattuso and Ambrosini couldn't keep their work rate up, he flopped at Milan.

take nothing away from the fact he's a wonderful midfielder tho


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Those freekicks tho :banderas

We should do the double this season. I'm more worried about losing serie a to Roma than not winning the Europa league.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

his stories about gattuso are so good


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So the fact that Ambrosini and Gattuso couldn't do their jobs properly anymore is a criticism of Pirlo?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> Sorry Kiz, but I had to post this for that Dudek part.


You left out the best part:



> I could hardly sleep and even when I did drop off, I awoke to a grim thought: I’m disgusting. I can’t play any more. I went to bed with Dudek and all his Liverpool team-mates


:des

Pirlo = slag


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds chillingly like a rape victim's thought process.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Well Pirlo just made a slanderous and awful comment about Deportivo, he can't accept his side were poor at holding leads and the milan team of 04-05 were pompous little twats that they get complacent when in a commanding position that it made for comebacks eg Deportivo/Liverpool. Basically imply Deportivo were on drugs.

Go rot in hell pirlo and don't ever imply my beloved Valeron and goat of Spanish football was ever on drugs. You overrated piece of shit. BTW your beard has nothing on Luke Harpers you wine drinking cunt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Well Pirlo just made a slanderous and awful comment about Deportivo, he can't accept his side were poor at holding leads and the milan team of 04-05 were pompous little twats that they get complacent when in a commanding position that it made for comebacks eg Deportivo/Liverpool. Basically imply Deportivo were on drugs.
> 
> Go rot in hell pirlo and don't ever imply my beloved Valeron and goat of Spanish football was ever on drugs. You overrated piece of shit. BTW your beard has nothing on Luke Harpers you wine drinking cunt.


He clearly said he wasn't accusing them because he has no proof, but when he was on the pitch that's what he was wondering. You'd think the disclaimer would have stopped people from reacting like this.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> He clearly said he wasn't accusing them because he has no proof, but when he was on the pitch that's what he was wondering. You'd think the disclaimer would have stopped people from reacting like this.


He said he wasn't accusing them, then basically just accused them.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

kingfunkel said:


> Well Pirlo just made a slanderous and awful comment about Deportivo, he can't accept his side were poor at holding leads and the milan team of 04-05 were pompous little twats that they get complacent when in a commanding position that it made for comebacks eg Deportivo/Liverpool. Basically imply Deportivo were on drugs.
> 
> Go rot in hell pirlo and don't ever imply my beloved Valeron and goat of Spanish football was ever on drugs. You overrated piece of shit. BTW your beard has nothing on Luke Harpers you wine drinking cunt.


You are hilarious. You couldn't try to be hilarious but the fact that this annoys you is fantastic. Do you have a blanket named after Valeron? I'd definitely say Pirlo's overrated but Valeron isn't far off. He's got the stamina of Fred Elliot trying to chase Usain Bolt. I say, I say Ashley! This boy's fast!

No idea why I said that last part. I miss him. My beloved Fred Elliot, the Corrie goat! Don't you ever accuse him of not wearing gloves when handling his meat. 

Also what the hell does Luke Harpers beard have to do with it? It looks like Don King upside down. Pirlo's beard is better than your entire life.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> You are hilarious. You couldn't try to be hilarious but the fact that this annoys you is fantastic. Do you have a blanket named after Valeron? I'd definitely say Pirlo's overrated but Valeron isn't far off. He's got the stamina of Fred Elliot trying to chase Usain Bolt. I say, I say Ashley! This boy's fast!
> 
> No idea why I said that last part. I miss him. My beloved Fred Elliot, the Corrie goat! Don't you ever accuse him of not wearing gloves when handling his meat.
> 
> Also what the hell does Luke Harpers beard have to do with it? It looks like Don King upside down. Pirlo's beard is better than your entire life.


Valeron overrated? Are you for real? He carried Spanish football for years. Was the best player in the world but never got his credit because he wasn't playing for Barca/Madrid. Played Zidane off the field and made him and madrid look silly! He was applauded off the pitch at both the camp nou and the bernabeu because that's respect, even though he played for Atl Madrid they clapped him off. He rarely ever gets talked about despite being 1 of the best players of the last 15 years. Despite all his horrific injuries and being 37 he was showing up teams in La Liga last year nearly keeping them safe. Possibly the most underrated player of all time. I hope when Pirlo is rotting in hell that you're along side with him.. After a statement like that!

Do idea who fred elliot is so that is lost on me. Corrie goat? You watch corrie and yet say Pirlo beard is better than my entire life? Says something when you've got nothing better to do than watch soaps.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

kingfunkel said:


> Do idea who fred elliot is so that is lost on me. Corrie goat? You watch corrie and yet say Pirlo beard is better than my entire life? Says something when you've got nothing better to do than watch soaps.


:max


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kingfunkel joining the gotten to crew

rot in hell vader for your opinion.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't believe you took that post seriously.

I'll bite though! Valeron carried Spanish football? Let's not get carried away, he was clearly good but he'd not get in any of Madrid or Barca's teams at that point. He did really well for the national team too, how many cups did he win for them? ValerNONE (lol).

You want me to rot in hell? That's harsh but I'm sure you can say worse.

Valeron wasn't as good as Guti and couldn't lace Iniesta's boots.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Kingfunkel strikes me as a lunatic in the true sense of the word. Isn't he a geordie? I feel like if I ever crossed paths with him and criticised Valeron or any other fitba player close to his heart he'd go Raoul Moat on me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well now you know not to say anything bad about Valeron when you're in a pub, Green Light. You never know if kinglunatic will be lurking behind you. Just waiting.

:scaryblackkidthatusedtobeinadrienmercierssignaturesmiling


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Kingfunkel strikes me as a lunatic in the true sense of the word. Isn't he a geordie? I feel like if I ever crossed paths with him and criticised Valeron or any other fitba player close to his heart he'd go Raoul Moat on me.


But who's gonna bring the rod?

Wow Barca's team selection is piss poor :/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dude still starting Cesc :lel

I refuse to criticise Neymar.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Madrid scoring an offside goal. :neymar


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL this ref.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Finally a great performance, albeit against a 2BL side. Lahm at RB really is something else when you don't get to see it week in week out.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bartra saving barsa ass for now :lmao :mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

whoa Bale there


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bale is absolutely world class. That goal was something else.

LOL at people who doubted him.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Bale is absolutely world class. That goal was something else.


Has he won a world cup? Then he's not world class #PeleLogic


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

What a goal.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Bale is absolutely world class. That goal was something else.
> 
> LOL at people who doubted him.


1 goal doesn't make anyone world class

Am yet to be convinced that he's world class. Very good yes, but not world class.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuck neymar,tata and messi.

FUCK THEM IN THE ASS WITH A BIG RUBBER DICK!! :cuss: :cuss: 

Happy for di maria anyway lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bale proving his worth with that absolutely awesome goal. :mark:

YES! This season is fucking awesome. Barcelona finishing trophyless for the first time in how many years? Even if we lose at CL and Liga, at least we got Copa.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Brilliant Bale.

Tata out, Messi to United :moyes2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

gorry bale pretty fast huh


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a bittersweet taste with our victory today tbh, when you have the most weak Barca in years with a shitty defense you need to destroy them. But Ancelotti played this game with the typical Italian tactic. 

The good thing is we take out another title to Barca, :

Now we need to focus in CL, the copa isn't that much, the CL title is our priority.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Good little week for Barca.:kobe9


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Take that, criminal scum! 3-1 after losign 1-0 in the 1st leg. Fuck you Siqueira for being a dumbass and getting sent off at min 20 or so and thus exposing the team. Of course, the criminals were allowed to foul, especially Quaresma, the whole game and not getting booked. But we've responded magnificently and crushed them 3-1 with 10 men! Also both Jesus(Benfica's manager) and Castro(Porto's mangaer) got sent off. Dat PT football :lmao And finally, at min 90 or so, after a million fouls, Quaresma got a 2nd yellow card.

Benfica 2 points away from being champions and in the major domestic cup final. Gods(Eusébio mostly) will be on our side this season.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

RIP In Pieces EGame


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

No trophies and a transfer ban. Gonna be some butthurt Barca bandwagonists around the world.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Xapury said:


> Fuck neymar,tata and messi.
> 
> FUCK THEM IN THE ASS WITH A BIG RUBBER DICK!! :cuss: :cuss:
> 
> Happy for di maria anyway lol


:lmao


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Why is Bale's goal already being overrated so much already? All he's done is outrun Marc Bartra and poke the ball thorugh the massive gap Pinto left between his legs. 

Sure it's good but calm down people.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Who pissed on your cornflakes?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

For once I agree with Curry. I was expecting to see an amazing goal from the comments. But it was just a good goal. Of course a massive goal, but in terms of quality, just good. Maybe very good at best.

Reminds me of his Inter hattrick where for all three goals he just ran past Maicon and no one else and then everyone declared him the best player since Pele.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tata is a total lunatic. 

Bale's world class at times but not on a consistent enough basis at the very top to deserve to be called a world class player. He can play at the standard but that doesn't make him world class. Goal was magnificent though for the burst of pace that late into the game. Granted Barta being injured made it look better but still.

Also "Go Go Garry Bale" needs to become a regular saying pls.*



AlexHumph said:


> RIP In Pieces EGame


*Think about this for a second.....*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I prefer my pieces to be in pieces too.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Think about this for a second.....*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

nazzac said:


> 1 goal doesn't make anyone world class
> 
> Am yet to be convinced that he's world class. Very good yes, but not world class.


1 goal...LOL

For Spurs, Wales, Madrid, it doesn't matter. Guy is a machine. To break it open like that late in the game is special. He was going by players for fun the whole night too. This is his first season in Spain and he's tearing it up. He will only get better.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Curry said:


> Why is Bale's goal already being overrated so much already? *All he's done is outrun Marc Bartra and poke the ball thorugh the massive gap* Pinto left between his legs.
> 
> Sure it's good but calm down people.


:benson

This is why this thread sucks.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Chismo said:


> :benson
> 
> This is why this thread sucks.


*Do us a favour and go back to staying out of it then if that's all your contribution is going to be.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

She looks like gravy has been spread around her eyes.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

strong administration skills there seabs


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The last posts=









Who is going to replace Tata?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

What a cunt. Ramos should of punted him.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Curry said:


> Why is Bale's goal already being overrated so much already? All he's done is outrun Marc Bartra and poke the ball thorugh the massive gap Pinto left between his legs.
> 
> Sure it's good but calm down people.


Underselling it massively there, take into account the match situation, the occasion etc...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Black Jesus said:


> What a cunt. Ramos should of punted him.


He also hit Modric with the ball with force when the referee gave a throw-in to Real. What a douche.





_(the bottom is cropped out so you don't fully see it but that's all I can find now)_


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah i was disappointed by the goal too, atleast judging by the way people described it

i mean it wasnt bad, it was great! just, you know, not jaw dropping

bit of a pacemonkey that bale


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't watch La Liga, but Bale's La Liga and Champions League assist and goal stats are really damn good. I wanted to laugh at his price tag, I mean I still can since he is not really worth that much, but he's been good. Probably will be better next season. 

Btw, highlight was Paul "Ronaldo" Heyman wearing a baseball cap and suit, in the crowd.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

isnt this the first big game where garry bale has done ANYTHING

people creaming about a poke between the legs against the worst barca defence in forever. settle.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kiz implying its easy to score against dani alves, barta, pique and pinto

thats crazy talk


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Incoming BALE winner in the 90th minute of the Champions League final. :welshmonkey


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's even easier when the best defender in that bunch (pique) doesn't play


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kiz said:


> it's even easier when the *best defender in that bunch (pique)* doesn't play


that is one of the saddest quotes i ever read on WF


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well i wanted to say bartra is the best but he should be playing alongside pique

it's just sad now watching cesc and neymar play. i don't understand why neymar just hasn't had the cue placed in the proverbial rack, he's obviously run out of legs. not surprising, it's a big adaptation for him.

cesc is just constantly playing out of position and there isn't much that he can do about it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

looks like the inmates are running the asylum to me


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i doubt it's that, i just don't think tata has evolved his tactics as the season's worn on. i have no idea what he's trying to do with messi, he's continually playing out of form players/players in their wrong positions. after such a strong start, he's really let barcelona down, and the board have been left with egg on their face (again) by thinking that bringing in tata could bring out the best (again) in messi.

a world class team like barca needs a world class manager or someone who understands the barca way. do not be surprised if luis enrique is barca's manager next season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

werent there stories about the Catalans demanding fabregas be played or something?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I heard something about Catalans threatening to sacrifice Alexis to their Catalan gods if Fabregas didn't play.

Of course I read that one on joal.com :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

score to live


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Cesc needs to be played instead of Xavi who sadly time has passed. Neymar is just shite, I said it months ago he's just a youtube sensation who in reality is a pointless wasteful showpony. 

Alexis and Pedro had to start last night, not only because they're in better form but because they are more direct and when they play they get the best out of Messi...nevermind their work rate and runs off the balls. Barca had no option in behind the defence.

My biggest question is if Barcelona bought £100m worth of defenders instead of Neymar where would they be? Top of the league? Semi finals of CL? CDR winners? When you look at where they are without a quality defender, I think they'd be still on for the treble...which is really disappointing because they've needed a new defender since 2011. They spent big money on Chircinski (can't spell) and Caceares who both flopped in their first season and instead of sticking with them, they sold them on and instead of going out to buy another defender bought more attackers. Now with the transfer ban they are getting their comeuppance for their stupidity and incompetence. Whom ever is in charge of their transfers etc needs shot with shit and well so does just about the whole upper staff. They were the best team for years, instead of trying to make it stronger in their weakest areas they kept trying to improve their strengths which they failed at and they failed the Barcelona fans...they've forced EGame's hand in committing forumacide


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> isnt this the first big game where garry bale has done ANYTHING
> 
> people creaming about a poke between the legs against the worst barca defence in forever. settle.


Quoted for truth. Look at his performances in other big games. They have been average at best. Against Atletico he did nothing, and the same applies in other classicos. Against BVB he was outshone by Reus.

Like Seabs said he does World Class things at times but that isn't enough to make him a world class player. He needs to do it more often especially in big games


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

thread has been more active in the past 24 hours than it has been all season.

Valeron was a tremendous player, absolute class, regardless of his injury stricken record. He was better than Guti too (ad Guti was no slouch), that bit made me :lol but I'm sure it was said as a wind up.

Bale goal was good, but not that amazing considering what some people had said about it. Seabs summed him up perfectly, capable of world class moments, but not a world class player, yet anyway.

Moneybags Monaco lost to Guingamp too :jay2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> Quoted for truth. Look at his performances in other big games. They have been average at best. Against Atletico he did nothing, and the same applies in other classicos. Against BVB he was outshone by Reus.


Yeah, Reus really outshone Bale when they played the first leg in the Bernabeu didn't he?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

If world class players were based simply on consistent big game performances there would probably be less than ten world class players. Bale is obviously world class, personally I'd take someone like Muller over him because I value consistency without the magic over inconsistency with the occasional genius but he's definitely still a top 100 player in the world.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

It's unfair to rate Bale for this year's performance. He didn't have a preseason and was coming out of an injury. He didn't deliver in big matches until yesterday but I have no doubt that he is worldclass. 
The time to judge Bale for what's worth will come next season when he will start fresh and adapted unless he is injured again. 
Anuway I didn't like how Madrid missed a lot of chances yesterday. We should have crushed Barça.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Extracts from Andrea Pirlo's book - This guy has jokes :lmao

*Ferguson set his guard dog on him*


> Even Sir Alex Ferguson, the purple-nosed manager who turned Manchester United into a fearsome battleship, couldn’t resist the temptation. He's a man without blemish, but he ruined that purity just for a moment when it came to me. A fleeting shabbiness came over the legend that night.
> 
> At Milan, he unleashed Park Ji-sung to shadow me. He rushed about at the speed of an electron. He'd fling himself at me, his hands all over my back, trying to intimidate me. He'd look at the ball and not know what it was for.
> 
> They'd programmed him to stop me. His devotion to the task was almost touching. Even though he was a famous player, he consented to being used as a guard dog.


I remember that game. Best game the Oxygen Tank ever played, best man-marking job I've ever seen.

*Hodgson could never get his name right*:


> He called me Pirla (a term used in Milan dialect roughly translated as ****head), perhaps understanding my true nature more than the other managers.


*On Pep tapping him up....I mean trying to sign him*


> You know what, Andrea: we've made this approach because that's how we do things round here. We don't waste time. We want to buy you right now, and we've already spoken to Milan. They've said 'no', but we'll not give up: we're Barcelona. We're used to hearing certain answers but, in the end, things pretty much always change. We'll try again with Milan. In the meantime, start making a few moves with them as well.


*On the pressure of playing in big games
*


> I don’t give a toss about pressure. I spent afternoon sleeping and playing Playstation. Then I went out and won the World Cup.


Cheeky bugger but I really want to read that book now.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The only amazing thing about Bale's goal was the minute he did it. Otherwise, against a defender like Bartra with so much space behind him? That's exactly what I would expect from him every time TBH. Bale is definitely one of the best in the world for me. Incredible athlete and a workhorse for the team. He's not a 100m player but nobody is, still, he's a game changer. I didn't see the hype in Neymar then and besides some great performances for Brazil I don't see it now, soft and something about his attitude that feels like he wants to be a star more than a footballer. Let's see what he does next year after a full season in Europe but for Barca to pay 80-90m for him when he never played a season of a demanding football schedule with this attitude, looks crazy to me. The football market of 2013-2014 is ridiculous in general.

Bale's goal was great but I don't see it as the clear "goal of the season" like the media are hyping it. I don't think it's goal of the month, Evra's technique in the shot against Bayern was unbelievable.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bale is a physical beast


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i really dont understand why bartra doesnt just foul him.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Bale's goal was great but I don't see it as the clear "goal of the season" like the media are hyping it. I don't think it's goal of the month, Evra's technique in the shot against Bayern was unbelievable.


There will be a better goal scored somewhere else this week.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bale>Neymar. Seedorf>Martino


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> thread has been more active in the past 24 hours than it has been all season.
> 
> Valeron was a tremendous player, absolute class, regardless of his injury stricken record. He was better than Guti too (ad Guti was no slouch), that bit made me :lol but *I'm sure it was said as a wind up.*
> 
> ...


It was.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tata just isn't a big club manager. He's out of his depth as he's showing by his inability to make big decisions and turn a bad position around. Also really obvious the players just aren't motivated to play for him like they did Pep and Tito too. Barcelona aren't just a club. They're a culture. It's totally unique. They have a way they do things and I don't think it's possible to just come in and try to change the Barcelona way like Tata has failed miserably to do. There's a certain type of manager who can manage this Barcelona team and it just isn't Tata.*


Kiz said:


> i really dont understand why bartra doesnt just foul him.


*He did try to charge him into the crowd but didn't have the legs.*


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Tata just isn't a big club manager. He's out of his depth as he's showing by his inability to make big decisions and turn a bad position around. Also really obvious the players just aren't motivated to play for him like they did Pep and Tito too. Barcelona aren't just a club. They're a culture. It's totally unique. They have a way they do things and I don't think it's possible to just come in and try to change the Barcelona way like Tata has failed miserably to do. There's a certain type of manager who can manage this Barcelona team and it just isn't Tata.*


I feel it's really unfair to say "he's not a big team manager" I would love to know how much control he truly has and how much he's just a puppet/face on the touchline. 

Do you believe at the start of the season any competent manager at any level would say "we don't need defenders"? Also it wasn't him who spent all the budget on Neymar. I feel like he's been made to look a cunt by the higher power. Also if he had a decent defence they'd be so much better off.

Maybe he isn't a big team manager but it would be mean to judge him at a club which is run by politicians not football people.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm not judging him on transfers like only a lunatic would. It's him who chooses the team and how they play and it's him who is out of his depth in that aspect.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, yes, Tata hasn't done a good job, but the players at Barca look like they'd rather be elsewhere too. The hunger is gone.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone still think Neymar is better than Bale?

Said from the start that Ronaldo/Bale would work far better than Messi/Neymar, which is turning into a car crach. Both Messi and Neymar look better without the other.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Both Neymar and Alba is out for the rest of the season with injuries ( one month )


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> BEST IN THE WORLD BABY BEST IN THE WORLD. ITS SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE THIS.
> 
> ...


:banderas



EGame said:


> I fucking lollll at people saying Bale and Ronaldo are better than Messi and Neymar. Just fucking lol
> 
> Neymar was better than Ronaldo and Bale combined today.


:banderas



Seabs said:


> *Jese saving me £70 with dat last minute goal :banderas
> 
> Alexis the WOAT GOAT :banderas
> 
> ...


:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiz said:


> isnt this the first big game where garry bale has done ANYTHING






























Not really...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Also now we know Neymar actually probably cost more than Bale, Bale has done more to justify his price tag than Neymar


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Yeah, Reus really outshone Bale when they played the first leg in the Bernabeu didn't he?


Hey, take it easy on him, Joel. He's a Chelsea fan


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Wow that was needlessly pathetic. Not getting into the stupid your opinions aren't allowed to change as circumstances also change.*_


Irish Jet said:


> Not really...


*Pretty obvious he was talking about for Real.*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Tata just isn't a big club manager. He's out of his depth as he's showing by his inability to make big decisions and turn a bad position around. Also really obvious the players just aren't motivated to play for him like they did Pep and Tito too. Barcelona aren't just a club. They're a culture. It's totally unique. They have a way they do things and I don't think it's possible to just come in and try to change the Barcelona way like Tata has failed miserably to do. There's a certain type of manager who can manage this Barcelona team and it just isn't Tata.*


You sound like a chick version of EGame, :avb3 a cheap version.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought egame was the chick version of egame

Kicker suggesting that Kroos will make a decision about his future before the WC


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow dat ass!!!! But wtf is going on with this PSG - Lyon pre match antics


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

https://vine.co/v/M1Ez9iqjDti


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ArnoldTricky said:


> https://vine.co/v/M1Ez9iqjDti


There are good ways to chip a goalkeeper and there are great ways. That is on Cantona levels of greatness.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Benfica just beat Olhanense 2-0, thus winning the Primeira Liga for the 33rd time in its history.

Benfica's manager's name is Jorge Jesus. Jesus Christ, supposedly, died at 33. And last time that Benfica played a game on the Easter Sunday had been... 33 years ago.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

huh


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Great 2nd half to the game. Benfica champions again!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Now let's give our best against Juventus. Gonna be a hard task, but not an impossible one. And we're also in the Taça de Portugal final.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cowabunga said:


> Now let's give our best against Juventus. Gonna be a hard task, but not an impossible one. And we're also in the Taça de Portugal final.


Benfica will win, Juve is being cocky and will be in for a big surprise. Never talk down about your opponent


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Stinger Fan said:


> Benfica will win, Juve is being cocky and will be in for a big surprise. Never talk down about your opponent


Gonna be harder for us without Salvio, though. :hmm:


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cowabunga said:


> Gonna be harder for us without Salvio, though. :hmm:


We will win and dedicate the win to him and Silvio


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cowabunga said:


> Gonna be harder for us without Salvio, though. :hmm:


Markovic has done just fine for majority of the season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what is Benfica's best XI?

Artur

Maxi Luisao Garay Siqueira

Fesja Amorim

Markovic Gaitan Rodrigo

Cardozo

is that close?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> what is Benfica's best XI?
> 
> Artur
> 
> ...


 Replace Artur with Oblak. And Cardozo hasn't fully recovered his form since he came back from his injury yet, so replace him with Lima.

Marcio and Stinger: Our squad this season has good depth, fortunately. Let's just hope that Gaitán and/or Markovic don't have a bad day against Juventus.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

To me the Benefica game basically is the Europa League final, Juve will have to play at their very best to prevail. I pray Lichensteiner can start, feel twice as confident when he's on the pitch.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> To me the *Benefica* game basically is the Europa League final, Juve will have to play at their very best to prevail. I pray Lichensteiner can start, feel twice as confident when he's on the pitch.


I lol'd

The EL final will be pretty good as well. Benfica/Juve vs. Sevilla/Valencia will be a good tie. I think Sevilla will advance to the final.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Kiz said:


>


 The curse only covers the ECC/CL. Also, he finally got the statue he wanted. And now that Eusébio is up there with him, maybe he can convince him to end it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What is the ECC?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Joel said:


> What is the ECC?


Its the champions league before it was re-named and re-formatted. Same trophy and back when it was named the *E*uropean *C*hampions *C*up they mainly only had champions involved , now we have 5 EPL teams and 5 La Liga teams etc . IMO, it was the better format because thats when you had the very best teams ONLY and wouldn't get a team to win it that hadn't won a league trophy in years



Renegade™;33181665 said:


> what is Benfica's best XI?
> 
> Artur
> 
> ...


Our best 11 this season was

----------------Oblak-----------------
Maxi -- Luisao ------ Garay -- Siquera
----------------Fesja-----------------
Markovic ----- Enzo Perez ----- Gaitan
-------Rodrigo ------- Lima-----------

Cardozo,Silvio and Salvio have had some injuries this season and Artur lost his spot while Matic was sold to Chelsea in January. However thats not how Benfica will play vs Juve nor that is our strongest 11. They'll probably have Lima up front and Gomes in place for Rodrigo , while Artur plays the EL games unless Jorge Jesus gives Oblak the go ahead after winning the league. The insane thing is, Oblak started for Slovenia since he was 19 and he's only 21 now lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Fans celebrating after the game


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> Fans celebrating after the game


Siiiick :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Holy shit those Benfica fans are insane.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Stinger Fan said:


> Its the champions league before it was re-named and re-formatted. Same trophy and back when it was named the *E*uropean *C*hampions *C*up they mainly only had champions involved , now we have 5 EPL teams and 5 La Liga teams etc . IMO, it was the better format because thats when you had the very best teams ONLY and wouldn't get a team to win it that hadn't won a league trophy in years
> 
> 
> Our best 11 this season was
> ...


had no idea Oblak had become first choice, always been talked about as a potential quality GK.

wouldn't expect to see 2 up front against Juve either.

not a bad squad overall looking at it, with Nelson Oliveira to come back at seasons end.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd have absolutely no problem with Chelsea going 19th century tonight, if we go at Atletico we'll get tanked. Eto'o out means Ba or Torres and I'd much rather have Ba. Big game for Schurrle and for Oscar if he plays, they'll have to do a lot of/all of the work creatively.

Cech
Azpi Cahill Terry Cole
Luiz Lampard
Willian Oscar Schurrle
Ba

Would be ideal, possibly with Ramires instead of Lampard purely to harry their midfield. I have no idea what we'll do if Cole doesn't make it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Football used to be ultra attacking in the 19th century.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Razor King said:


> ^ Football used to be ultra attacking in the 19th century.


It also used to involve running in a pack and never passing. Come to think of it, we could pull it off quite well.

I've also just realised this isn't the champions league thread, all the Benfica/ECC talk had me confused.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> had no idea Oblak had become first choice, always been talked about as a potential quality GK.
> 
> wouldn't expect to see 2 up front against Juve either.
> 
> not a bad squad overall looking at it, with Nelson Oliveira to come back at seasons end.


He is great,he came in half way through a game and went in 5 games after that without allowing a goal. 15 clean sheets,6 goals allowed in 19 games. WIthout him, Benfica may not have been champions, he stabilized the defence dramatically and plays such a calm cool game you'd think he's in his 30s. He's THAT good at 21

As long as Jorge Jesus is the coach, Nelson Oliveira or any other Portuguese(benfica youth) player will never play for Benfica. He prefers South Americans which has led to unnecessary spending


----------



## Ryuu (Apr 22, 2014)

Bundesliga:
1- Hamburger SV
2- Borussia Dortmund
3- Bayern Munich

La Liga:
1- Valencia
2- Real Madryt
3- Athletico

Serie A:
1- Milan
2- Juve
3- Napoli


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice list of three clubs from three leagues. Well, some were wrong but good enough.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wait, is there really a club called hamburger?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> He is great,he came in half way through a game and went in 5 games after that without allowing a goal. 15 clean sheets,6 goals allowed in 19 games. WIthout him, Benfica may not have been champions, he stabilized the defence dramatically and plays such a calm cool game you'd think he's in his 30s. He's THAT good at 21
> 
> As long as Jorge Jesus is the coach, Nelson Oliveira or any other Portuguese(benfica youth) player will never play for Benfica. He prefers South Americans which has led to unnecessary spending


Jesus stated he was going to give more chances to some of our youth squad players next season in an interview a few months back, lets see how that goes. He's been giving Cavaleiro a game here and there, and Andre Gomes has been a very frequent choice these last games which is phenomenal, he has everything he needs to be the next Rui Costa or maybe more. His goal against Porto was :mark:

*1:06*





Would be a shame if he has to leave this season, him and Rodrigo, they're both in such a wonderful form atm.



reDREDD said:


> wait, is there really a club called hamburger?


Yep :lol


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Barcelona will be able to buy and sell players this summer after Fifa suspended its transfer ban on the club.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27126522


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

lel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kind of makes a transfer ban a bit redundant


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

UEFALONA


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Seems a bit cowardly, really.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

but who is Real Madryt


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

reDREDD said:


> wait, is there really a club called hamburger?


hamburger should acquire cheeseburger


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

> @FCBarcelona
> 
> The FC Barcelona is in immense mourning. Tito Vilanova has died at the age of 45. May he rest in peace


That's very sad. Only 45 too.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Barca have just announced the passing of Tito Vilanova.

Rest in peace.

''You should never get nervous about anything. What today seems important tomorrow isn't so any more.''


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Unreal stuff  R.I.P


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

never heard or seen a bad word about tito. 45 is just way too young. rest in peace tito


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Very sad news 

RIP Tito


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Terrible news. RIP Tito.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Terrible news indeed.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah heard he was rushed to the hospital yesterday. So sad, and so young. :jose


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Heartbreaking.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Will always be remembered as part of the greatest Barcelona team assembled.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

news really hit me hard

feels like only yesterday he was managing barca and going deep in the CL

rest in peace tito


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Just found out the news about Tito Vilanova just heartbreaking. Just seemed like it was yesterday that he was the Barcelona manager now his passed away. Thoughts go out to his family & Friends. Rest in peace Tito.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shocking. Only 45, that's absolutely horrible.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

What a goal from Pjanic  

It's sad when someone so young dies too soon, cancer takes too many lives and it's so sad. Rip Tito


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

kingfunkel said:


> What a goal from Pjanic
> 
> It's sad when someone so young dies too soon, cancer takes too many lives and it's so sad. Rip Tito







:banderas


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

No way will Balotelli going to the world cup!!
Gervinho is a changed man, if he was wearing an Arsenal shirt he'd of missed that


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Heatbreaking news about Tito. RIP


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

kingfunkel said:


> No way will Balotelli going to the world cup!!
> Gervinho is a changed man, if he was wearing an Arsenal shirt he'd of missed that


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK5vnPtDB6w

unk2


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK5vnPtDB6w
> 
> unk2


Ahhh what a beauty, missed a sitter against Florentina too 

Here comes Robinho the original youtube sensation


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

kingfunkel said:


> Here comes Robinho the original youtube sensation


He just chopped Toloi's leg off, not even booked unk3


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Slient Alarm said:


> That's very sad. Only 45 too.


Unfortunate to hear.

RIP Tito.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

RIP Tito. I was shocked after hearing the news. Sad day for football.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Cant believe titos dead brought a tear to my eye, great tactician and to think that it was around this time last year he won tje league he was taken far too soon. Seems like he was destined to die from cancer with the money that was put into helping him. R.I.P


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Tito.

Always seemed classy. His name is enshrined in Barca folklore; God bless his Soul.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

WE'RE BACK, BITCHES

Great flow, silky passing, efficient runs, and save for a little bit of nerves, we're looking GOOD


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Femto said:


> WE'RE BACK, BITCHES
> 
> Great flow, silky passing, efficient runs, and save for a little bit of nerves, we're looking GOOD


Seen a picture of Guardiola after Bayern had scored, pretty heartbreaking


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah. He was pretty gloomy the whole day. Did cheer up a bit after the 5th goal tho, and seemed to give Ribery a lot of praise for his performance.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got to know about the news Tito. Sad to hear. 

RIP


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Femto said:


> WE'RE BACK, BITCHES


Hope for the same on Tuesday.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ronaldo raping Osasuna Hutz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo is one of the very greatest of all time.

Holy fuck at these goals.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna be a great race between Suarez and Ronaldo for the Golden Shoe Award :mark:

RIP my Messi La Liga Top Scorer bet


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Kasabian said:


> Gonna be a great race between Suarez and Ronaldo for the Golden Shoe Award :mark:
> 
> RIP my Messi La Liga Top Scorer bet


Is that a game:goal ratio or just most scored? I might be thinking of a different award...too many awards these days


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

kingfunkel said:


> Is that a game:goal ratio or just most scored? I might be thinking of a different award...too many awards these days


Total scored


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What a player :clap:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Villarreal 2-0 Barcelona :mark:


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Not sure if Villarreal or Everton!

Not a fan of racism but Dani Alves eating that banana was priceless


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's like Villarreal don't want to win. TWO OWN GOALS to cancel out the lead... fpalm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

3-2 Barca fpalm


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Villareal :lmao :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good thing Barcelona's La Liga dreams are as good as dead so this is not something to get really worked up over.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dani Alves like a boss :banderas

Alves 1 Racism 0


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> *Not a fan of racism* but Dani Alves eating that banana was priceless


I don't even?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

ADH said:


> I don't even?


:lmao


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Ooops wrong thread.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dani Alves the boss


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Dani Alves like a boss :banderas
> 
> Alves 1 Racism 0


Perfect riposte to the ignorant really. I hope no one else does that though, I wouldn't put it past them to lace the next one.

Did anyone see this:

Morata: Isco I had a boo boo on my head.
Isco: I'll kiss it better for you mi amigo.








Get a room boys :leo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 45m
> Uefa offer Manchester City & PSG settlements for alleged breaches of financial fair play #SSN


unk2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

brilliant from UEFA, an excellent way to stop the two richest owners in football. Im sure the, most likely relatively low, fine will really hurt the clubs


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

UEFA's answer to them overspending is to make them spend more by paying out a fine :lol

Now that it is clear what UEFA's stance is, I would hope we can go back to spending like mad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> Not a fan of racism


But why?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Are the fines less than the one Bendtner had to pay for flashing his Paddy Power jocks?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i fail to see the problem here.

this is our first breach. this is psg's first breach. a warning or a fine are the first penalties for first breaches. too many stupid people. liverpool would've been found in breach if they were in the cl too. plus we've shown that we've made positive steps towards returning to a profit, which we should do next season.

anyone who expected anything else to happen is an utter moron honestly. they can't ban clubs because it's not even legal for them to do so yet.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> UEFA's answer to them overspending is to make them spend more by paying out a fine :lol
> 
> Now that it is clear what UEFA's stance is, I would hope we can go back to spending like mad.


woohoo

cavani, costa, shaw, reus, vidal and gungodan, here we come!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> i fail to see the problem here.
> 
> this is our first breach. this is psg's first breach. a warning or a fine are the first penalties for first breaches. too many stupid people. liverpool would've been found in breach if they were in the cl too. plus we've shown that we've made positive steps towards returning to a profit, which we should do next season.
> 
> anyone who expected anything else to happen is an utter moron honestly. they can't ban clubs because it's not even legal for them to do so yet.


"Profit" through shady sponsorships. :duck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

unless the new tv deal for the premier league is shady then no :duck


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Ally McCoist is "staggered" by Rangers' £67m losses over th last two years and admits he is "absolutely intrigued to know where it went". All while he is being paid more than Jurgen Klopp.

EDIT: The Klopp stat turns out to be bullshit. McCoist was on £800,000 (The same as Alan Pardew), sorry.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha, still interesting to see in comparison though, there's no doubt through everything that's happened he has went up in his importance to those on the board, which was shown in his wages doing the same, now he's taken a 50% cut, and numerous other delays/cuts in the last 3 years, but it shows how much he's been on, and how much those in the business were wanting to ensure he stayed as a rock for the club.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good performance to bounce out of that painful loss. Gotze in godmode is something Pep needs to hone. Don't know why he's seen the bench so much this season.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Last minute equalizer by Getafe. Just beautiful. :lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Napoli supporter shot outside the stadium, at death's door.

unk2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kate Abdo sky sports 1, boner.

Wanted to see how cuadrado did, finds out he's suspended :jones


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Well that was awful of barsa,again...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cue another egame exile


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cue another dose of "gotten to" shortly after.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Plz no EGame exile

He's one of the very few of you fuckers whose posts I can tolerate


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That's like Myra Hindley telling someone they're a bad babysitter.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Easy now, or you'll find yourself outside of that small group :hendo3


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You couldn't ignore me if you tried.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Vader said:


> That's like Myra Hindley telling someone they're a bad babysitter.







I'M A BAD BABYSITTER GOT MY BOYFRIEND IN THE SHOWER

WOOOP I'M MAKIN SIX BUCKS AN HOUR



Sorry, couldn't resist. As you were.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Dislocated shoulder, a bump on the noggin. My diagnosis... bad babysitting!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

haribo said:


> *Dislocated shoulder, a bump on the noggin*. My diagnosis... bad babysitting!


Sounds like a saturday night in newcastle.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome back to the Championship, Cardiff.

That's what you get when you sell these two for a combined £300k.










Top Championship scorer in 2014.











13 assists in 18 games and just the 4 yesterday.

Well done Cardiff.:clap See you next season.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Atletico is losing against levante...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Xapury said:


> Atletico is losing against levante...


Still 45 minutes to go. In true champion material they should turn this around.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

LOL. Treble on for Madrid.

If Madrid win all their matches and Atletico win their next Liga game they'd need a favour from Barca on the last day. Interesting.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:mark: @ Atletico losing. If Real don't drop any more points, it'll be interesting to see if Barcelona intentionally half-ass to prevent Real from winning the trophy or if they give it their all.

I don't have a good feeling about that although it's awesome to have the title chase on again. Would be magical if Atletico draw or even lose their next game but I doubt it. Levante are fucking awesome, though. :lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

If real madrid ties or lose their game... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

atletico fans racially abusing papa diop at full time. disgusting


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Third party stuff and now racism, if it wasn't for their elimination of Chelsea from the CL then this would have been a full blown heel turn


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Atleti's been a heel for a while. It's just that Madrid and Barca are John Cena.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Racism won't go away, people are just built and/or raised like that and have hate for anything different.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lmao Madrid


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Real madrid losing now :lmao :lmao

Spain top teams woating all weekend.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

fpalm if we lose this.

Gotta say Valencia were excellent. Defended well and the only chance they had, they used it. Time for a big comeback in the second half because we shouldn't lose. Even a draw is better for the off-chance that Barcelona tie Atletico for total points. Plus it gives Barcelona more motivation to show up for the last game while we're one point ahead.

GET THE FUCK IN!!! :mark: RAMOS again! :mark:

EDIT: Dammit, these orange motherfuckers just wont stop.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fuck at this bottling going on in La Liga. :lmao

Edit: Ronaldo with a piece of genius. Wow.

Amazing title race. Atletico were huge favourites at the start of the day. Madrid after they lost. Barca when Madrid were losing and now it's completely up in the air again. :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ronaldo just Ibra'd


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice goal.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Ronaldo bama4


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cristiano is the best for that awesome goal!

At least a draw is better.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

That Ronaldo goal was sensational.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOLing that our shit team still has a chance to win the title. I'd fucking go to Barcelona and strangle Dani for his madness yesterday if I could right now. 

Real Madrid have two relatively tough games. Celta who have been very good this season and Valladolid who are in a relegation battle and are on fantastic form at home. Any points dropped and they are out of the race. 

If they beat both Celta and Valladolid, we absolutely must throw the game against Atletico and give them the title. Don't even give a fuck. I'm not going to put my hopes of Espanyol saving our asses.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Catania can get fucked. And Juve too :kobe5


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

They can rack up 30 wins in Serie A yet can barely produce a single decent Champions League performance; then go and botch the chance to play in a Europa League final at their home ground. They've made Serie A look even more WOAT than it already was/is.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Serie A's irrelevant at the moment. I think even France's league is better now. Today we had Milan vs Inter, a match that was on par with El Clasico for big derby matches 10 years ago (even bigger since Barcelona were mid-tabl'ing until Ronaldinho joined them). Yet nothing was said about it here today, which shows how far they've fallen. Doesn't help that neither team are qualifying for Champions League.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Kiz said:


> i doubt it's that, i just don't think tata has evolved his tactics as the season's worn on. i have no idea what he's trying to do with messi, he's continually playing out of form players/players in their wrong positions. after such a strong start, he's really let barcelona down, and the board have been left with egg on their face (again) by thinking that bringing in tata could bring out the best (again) in messi.
> 
> a world class team like barca needs a world class manager or someone who understands the barca way. *do not be surprised if luis enrique is barca's manager next season.*


Inside La Liga ‏@InsideLaLiga 13m
BREAKING!! Just finished secret meeting between Luis Enrique and Barça's Sports Director Andoni Zubizarreta. L.Enrique will be the coach.



all signs point to luis being the next barca manager. very good appointment, a well respected ex barcelona player who understands the barca way. would love to see rafinha get some games under him too. great little player.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Man, I'm not sure if it's going to work for him. I haven't tracked him since Roma (where he was gash), but I doubt he's good enough for Barca. I get people look at the way Pep managed Barca and say that Barca need someone from within to manage them, but Pep had a lot more than just managing in the Barca way. He's a genius and that's why they were successful.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's the main thing to get the back on track. it may not work out but it's better than bringing in a rank outsider to follow on from tata. he'll at least play the youth, and will free up messi again, that much we can be pretty much certain of.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The important thing is to give this Barca team their identity back and get them playing the style they peak at. Enrique theoretically should do that as he's been part of the club culture before, something really important at we've found out with Tata this season. Pep was never an obvious candidate when he took over but it worked because the new Barca culture was being developed along with Pep before that. Plus who is a viable alternative. There's not really any top class managers who are free agents right now. Plus 7/1 on Enrique :mark:

Incredible weekend btw. Amazing to think that the top 3 only took 2 points between them from games they'd all expect to win. Atletico were really unlucky. Had a ton of chances they'd usually finish and some real bad luck giving away an early goal along with Levante not having players sent off. That said Navas had another incredible performance. Take one part of the piece out of Atletico's defence and they struggle. Good news is it's still somehow in their hands if they can avoid defeat at Barca which they know they're more than capable of. Key is getting Turan fit and keeping that back 5 together. Barca away next week and no away tie is easy at this stage. Valencia were tremendous and fully deserved to take something from the match. Hilarious that Real messed it up on their own ground. Dropping points away is one thing but at home like Barca and Real did is another. Barca/Atletico basically a shootout for the title at this point :mark:*


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *The important thing is to give this Barca team their identity back and get them playing the style they peak at. Enrique theoretically should do that as he's been part of the club culture before, something really important at we've found out with Tata this season. Pep was never an obvious candidate when he took over but it worked because the new Barca culture was being developed along with Pep before that. Plus who is a viable alternative. There's not really any top class managers who are free agents right now. Plus 7/1 on Enrique :mark:
> 
> Incredible weekend btw. Amazing to think that the top 3 only took 2 points between them from games they'd all expect to win. Atletico were really unlucky. Had a ton of chances they'd usually finish and some real bad luck giving away an early goal along with Levante not having players sent off. That said Navas had another incredible performance. Take one part of the piece out of Atletico's defence and they struggle. Good news is it's still somehow in their hands if they can avoid defeat at Barca which they know they're more than capable of. Key is getting Turan fit and keeping that back 5 together. Barca away next week and no away tie is easy at this stage. Valencia were tremendous and fully deserved to take something from the match. Hilarious that Real messed it up on their own ground. Dropping points away is one thing but at home like Barca and Real did is another. Barca/Atletico basically a shootout for the title at this point :mark:*


If Atletico doesn't win we riot.

Atletico is Daniel Bryan to Real Madrid's Cena.

Go go Atletico


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Atletico is Randy Orton to Real Madrid's Cena.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*No. Atletico Madrid are a football club you lunatics.*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm definitely not on the Atletico bandwagon, but I am a fan of Simeone. Considering I like Barca I'd rather Atletico won it but I can't say I care to watch their matches in full usually.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *No. Atletico Madrid are a football club you lunatics.*


And you're under the assumption that Real Madrid is actually John Cena?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

If barcelona and real steal the titles from atletico i think im going to laugh and cry for a week.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Liga is Atletico's as much as EPL is City's. If Real had beat Valencia, Barca would have intentionally performed poorly and lost. Now as it is, I don't believe Barca have a chance in beating Atletico and at most they'll just get a draw, which guarantees Atletico the title if they win next week.

CL, on the other hand... Real gotta get that because it's been a long time coming. I get nervous just thinking about it.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Ramos with a beautiful free kick, although it looks like the keeper might have done better. Some kind of goal scoring form he's in at the moment.

EDIT: Yep, shit keeping.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ramos is now a free kick expert. :lol

Pretty awesome goal to say the least.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Ronaldo's injury look serious?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Seems like nobody actually wants to win La Liga this past week.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck, that was frustrating to put up with.

Liga is over, now it's all Atletico's if they can hold up Barcelona which I know they can.

Lack of Ronaldo really hurt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh the laughs if tata is a la liga winner in his 1 and only season


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How delicious is this? 

The worst Barca team in 6 years. Countless controversies and events that occurred and derailed the team through the course of the season, and a manager that doesn't have a single clue. Yet we might still beat the two European finalists to becoming champions of Spain. 

You can't make that up.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Saturday is our biggest game since the Scottish Cup final last season. If we win we stay up, we lose we are in the relegation play-offs


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Puyol ending his career at Barcelona 

Legend.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bayern's new kit :jones*


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Lazio 1-0 up in Zanetti's last game possibly


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Zanetti :jose

If I can look half as good as him at 40 I will die a happy man.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

One of the GOATS of inter and argentina,pupi zanetti :sad:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Zanetti :jose
> 
> If I can look half as good as him at 40 I will die a happy man.


Maybe he has the Sean Connery gene.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Legend.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait to play to Dumbarton, THE Rangers and Raith next season in the Championship.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

either defences in italy are this bad or kovacic really is this damn good

i'm going for a bit of both. lazio have been split open so many times. palacio with 2, icardi with 1. glad i downloaded this


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

AC Milan players have just had bananas thrown at them according to the BBC.



Spoiler: Image


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

:lmao football is like wrestling,a crowd does something,gets media attention and now the are going to do it everywhere :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Spoiler: image















Spaniards really like to drop trophies. I fear for their babies. :no:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Baines On Toast said:


> AC Milan players have just had bananas thrown at them according to the BBC.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image


*The fuck is that stuck in the ground? :jones*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *The fuck is that stuck in the ground? :jones*


Jeez, didn't even see that!


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhh fuck juventus have stole it. 2nd best throughout the game, should of had Chiellini sent off but whatever! was Pirlo even playing?

In other news I miss Totti's long hair


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Derby hammering brighton, super shteeve.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hope Derby do it. They've been superb under McClaren for the most part after the typical overreaction to a manager being sacked, even though Clough never took them close to the play offs.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Atletico bottling it?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Madrid ffs


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Real and atletico woating :lmao

If tata ends champion... :lmao :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What a league of bottling cunts.

The Madrid clubs should be removed from the final if they allow that Barca team to win the league.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

do Real understand how the offside trap works?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

'dat Willy save.

:bosh5


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that two weekends in a row now that all three teams drop points?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So if barsa wins the last match against atletico they are champions,right?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

All three teams WOATing again.

Real was so bad that I just turned it off after the second goal, I just hope the key players are in shape for the CL final otherwise it will turn out ugly. But then again, maybe it ain't all that bad considering Atletico should've had it by now but still risk fucking it up in Nou Camp.

I want Atletico to win it because anyone but Barcelona. On the bright side, next week's game will put a lot of pressure on them and they have one week to prepare for CL whereas had they won today, the pressure would've been off. At this point, I think the winner will come down to who performs _less bad_.

*Save.us.CR7*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Disastrous result.

Atletico will park the bus of all buses next week. We wont break them down, we are too shit lolllllll.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Atletico again woating and Real Madrid losing to Celta fucking Vigo fpalm

If Atletico loses this will be worse than Liverpool.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Luis Enrique warming up for the clasicos next season with a good win today. Fucking Atleti, that was the time.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Fucking hell, do none of them want the title or something?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Can we just make Liverpool La Liga champions?

:brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shocking from mcclean, well done clattenburg.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Why has all the talk been about banana's if there's a fucking knife been launched?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Victor Valdes' goodbye letter to Barcelona. It's translated so reads a bit weird in places.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

leonardo jardim is the new monaco manager according to goncalo lopes. jardim is the current sporting cp manager.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rotherham/North End putting on a cracker. Play Off footy at close to its best.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Just switched to that from Hamburg/Furth, which is dire.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Messi has signed a new contract at Barca.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27442531



> The 26-year-old Argentina international only extended his current deal, which runs until 2018, in February last year.
> Barca have yet to release details about the length of contract agreed with the player, who has scored 41 goals in 43 games for the Catalan club this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

celta have announced that luis enrique will not be their manager next season.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...-atletico-sinister-ticket-ploy-164503164.html

mes que un club


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Im the only one watching the Real match? :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Messi getting to be the best paid player in the world with dat new contract. Rooney to ask for a new deal with a pay increase soon :banderas


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

SAINTEES :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

That nice wee Hand of May effort there though...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Palahniuk said:


> That nice wee Hand of May effort there though...


:lol


2-0 :mark::mark:

Stevie MacLean! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats bud, you and Duberry enjoy it. These days don't come around too often.

Hopefully Waffelz doesn't have a meltdown.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fantastic cup final.

Delighted for St.Johnstone. First Cup Final and First Cup. Enjoy you're night!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, cracking second half especially. Really enjoyed that as a neutral. 

Expecting the multi-million £ version up next to be a snooze in comparison.

Ooft, take that back actually, just changed the channel over and seen the score :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

St.Johnstone deserved it. Fantastic club and fantastic set of supporters. The FA Cup Final can GTF for me. Would happily watch scenes like this all day.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done St. Johnstone, a fully deserved win. Thought Dundee Utd were awful though, nowhere near to living up to their hype.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sanchez with an incredigoal. Costa/Arda both out. Not looking good.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Terrific strike from Sanchez, deserves to win any match. Atletico are doing okay but don't feel they'll get the breakthrough...

Edit: Well they might! GODIN!!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

OOOOOOOH YYYEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

another set piece, another barca mess. you dont really need 4 players marking miranda


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Uefalona strikes again! The Spanish Federation making sure that Barca wins another title this season.

they tried but they failed it seems. Congrats to Atletico!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

ATLETICO :mark:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

A victory for football! Congratulations Atletico Madrid!

MESSI WOAT


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just incredible from Atletico & Simeone. Absolutely magnificent.:clap

Class from Barca fans applauding them too, especially given the circumstances today.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Atletico :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats Atlético. Well deserved.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm so happy for Atletico!

Fuck Barca!

Hopefully, now, Atletico trumps Real in the CL and everything will be just fantastic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

a victory for the corporates and third parties!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

What Athletico have managed to do this year is just completely fucking incredible. It really is.

I can't put into words how much I want them to do the double.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing stuff. After a long time, finally a team that isn't Barcelona or Real Madrid win the league. Great to see


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Simeone the GOAT!

Thats all.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats to Atletico Madrid. Well deserved. Played their hearts out there and put everything on the line. Fantastic job by Diego Simeone! :clap


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Fab from Atletico not just today but over the season. I thought in January they'd run out of legs, I was wrong but don't mind. Well done to them. Hopefully they can Win the CL too but unfortunately won't get as much money as Real & Barca so the chances of them doing it next season are slim :


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

This is so crazy. ATLETICO :mark:


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*scrolls back for the last EGame post*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wonder how Falcao feels?

I guess a bit of this:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats to Atletico. They deserved it today by giving it their all. Bothers me that Real would've had it if they had won two of the recent games but CL is what I'm looking forward to the most so that's what it comes down to.

:cheer for trophyless Barca, though.

Real aren't the same without Ronaldo but I'm glad he was rested today since it was pretty much an exhibition match. But a good win to close the season with. Just hope Benzema's injury is not too severe.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone but Barca. Congrats Atletico!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I cannot believe Atletico did it. :mark:

Unbelievable achievement. Now go one better and do the double!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I really hoped they won La Liga. So glad for them, especially Simeone.

The CL will be difficult for them. It's La Decima time and whether Ron plays or not, it won't matter. Real Madrid won't lose the CL this year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that ****** costa better not be injured

if he tore his ACL imma kick someone's ass. we've seen what happened last time we bought someone with THAT injury


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pretty sure he just pulled his hammy again. Trying to play before he properly recovered. Turan's looked more like an impact injury that he should recover from.

Really tight watching that. Super glad they came through in the end. Pretty sure Real and Barca fans would agree Atletico deserved it. To play Barca 6 times in a season and not lose to them once is a special achievement. Whenever Atletico play with that back 5 they look unbeatable. Alexis goal was pure brilliance. Hardly surprising a team like Atletico scored off a corner vs Barca. It's just incredible that despite all the silly goals they concede off set-plays they never seem to even aim to improve on defending them. Going forward they looked unmotivated too. They clearly didn't want to play for Tata in the second half of the season. Messi should have one hell of a World Cup given the no fucks given attitude he's had playing for Barca this season. Tata starting Cesc over Xavi and then bringing Song on before him knowing they had to score was baffling. This one was on Simeone again too. Atletico came out like men possessed from HT until they got the goal they needed. Can't think of a manager with a single achievement that racks up against what Simeone has done at Atletico. Still so inexperienced as a manager too. 

Told you they were winning the League and Champions League :mark:

That German Cup Final though :downing*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bullseye said:


> 8*D
> 
> It's their time to shine tbh, but given their tendency to bottle it, I'd expect a loss for them as well.


Please tell me more.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Plz don't do that Bulk, I thought sxe was back again and was getting ready for the awful. :moyes1


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Muller is a fucking genie seriously


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

struggling to see all the fuss about the hummels non goal

sure it was over the line but hummels was also way offside.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, silly that being the major bone of contention.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Kiz said:


> struggling to see all the fuss about the hummels non goal
> 
> sure it was over the line but hummels was also way offside.


so 2 wrongs make a right? For me it's a boarderline offside so advantage should always be given to the attacker


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

borderline offside is offside.

no doubt the shot was over the line but it doesn't count, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Kiz said:


> borderline offside is offside.
> 
> no doubt the shot was over the line but it doesn't count, so it doesn't matter.


I always felt advantage should be given to the attackers not the defenders. For me it's on the line of the boarder between on and off. I'd of said on but that's differing of opinions.


Anyways some Arabic youtuber on twitter is trying to tell me how Roberto Carlos was a fantastic freekick taker(which I feel he wasnt); so I was curious who do people consider to be 2nd best? As I assume everyone sees Juninho as number 1


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

Championes ole ole wooooo


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

100 pts juve :Tevez


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Roberto Carlos took ONE mentally brilliant free kick against France at le tournoi or whatever it was called. He spent the next ten years trying to do it again at every free kick Brazil or Madrid got, whilst commentators told us how dangerous he was. He wasn't. He was a half decent attacking left back. That's all.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> As I assume everyone sees Juninho as number 1


As he should be.

Don't know about a definitive number two since there have been so many great free kick takers. Beckham, Ronaldinho, Nakamura, Pirlo and Del Piero are all up there. Definitely can't forget Cristiano either.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

ffs, never gonna stop, is it?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ArnoldTricky said:


> ffs, never gonna stop, is it?


She looks like a fucking mong, if i was one of his team mates i'd smash the ball right at her :robben2


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Sinisa Mihajlovic or Zico are IMO 2nd. 



And I would throw into Chilavert into the best free kicks takers, a goalkeeper doing it is just incredible.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

thevaliumkid said:


> Roberto Carlos took ONE mentally brilliant free kick against France at le tournoi or whatever it was called. He spent the next ten years trying to do it again at every free kick Brazil or Madrid got, whilst commentators told us how dangerous he was. He wasn't. He was a half decent attacking left back. That's all.


he was a fantastic left back, but i do kinda agree on the free kick stuff. he had a few thunderbolts, but he missed ALOT. its just 10 years later, people only remember the ones that went in. which were absolute beauties 

luiz's free kicks kinda remind me of them. both took their free kicks with rev up that was the entire field long


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Barrier collapsed at the Osasuna game.










Hopefully there wasn't anything serious and everyone is okay.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone seen the Blyth Town player injury. It's the worst I've seen.



Spoiler


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuck, that is grim. Way worse than I imagined.:bosh6


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ok thats just fucking horrifying


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

that Blyth Town injury is horrible :jay 

that fat bitch doing the monkey pose, pathetic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Luis Enrique appointed Barca manager.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erV7pjOEka8 

Looks decent, possibly going to walk in his father's footsteps?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Will be interesting to see how he does. They've tied Messi to a new contract and have just announced the signing of Ter Stegen. Great start.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Best day we've had all year, and it comes 2 days after the season ended. 

-Lucho based on a theoretical fit is exactly what our team needs at the moment. A natural leader, former captain, knows the style, and doesn't stand any of the bullshit that Tata put up with during his reign. 

-Ter Stegen is a top top signing. Extremely excited to have him, again another leader figure on the pitch, something the team desperately is missing. 

-Messi renewal, speaks for itself. 

-We've apparently triggered both Laporte's and Benatia's clauses. Not sure we will get both of them but looks like the club isn't taking any second chances and are dead set on making top quality signing this summer.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Just like to add, we are coming back. In fucking style too. 










It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure on it saying todosobrecamisetas.com everywhere, but it looks good apart from that. :brodgers


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Egame

What's the situation with Cesc? Are you guys looking to offload him?

I really fear that Wenger may bring him back. His obsession for CAMs...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, but imagine Fabregas and Ozil on the same team (*and both in form*).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Femto said:


> Yeah, but imagine Fabregas and Ozil on the same team (*and both in form*).


What formation would you use? And how will you use BOTH of them at the same time?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Kiz said:


> leonardo jardim is the new monaco manager according to goncalo lopes. jardim is the current sporting cp manager.


ranieri has just been sacked...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

God, I feel for him. He gets sacked wherever he goes.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> What formation would you use? And how will you use BOTH of them at the same time?


Idunno. I just like the prospect.

Maybe something like:

-----------DMF
----Ramsay----Cesc
----------Ozil

in a diamond


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Femto said:


> Idunno. I just like the prospect.
> 
> Maybe something like:
> 
> ...


For that we'd need two great strikers as well. Walcott can play as a CF. So can Podolski--off the main striker. And we have Giroud. It's worth a punt obviously, but it'd be too narrow of a formation.

I doubt Wenger would change his philosophy from the 4-2-3-1. He played two strikers in the second half of the FA Cup Final - going 4-4-2 - but it was more of aberration than a norm.

Ideally, I'd only want Cesc if we added that super striker and a DM/CM. Khedira? S.Bender? Would be amazing alongside Ramsey.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I'm not saying actually do it. Just thought it was a fun idea.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It is. No denying that. But I'm just scared that Wenger may bring Cesc back and we'd have the same line-up as this season...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i thought cesc was capable as a classic CM?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> @ Egame
> 
> What's the situation with Cesc? Are you guys looking to offload him?
> 
> I really fear that Wenger may bring him back. His obsession for CAMs...


We're cleaning house. 

We are listening to offers for anyone on our team, the only safe ones who are untouchable are Messi, Neymar, Pique, Alba, Iniesta and Busquets. 

If the club received a 45-50m bid for Cesc we would take it, I don't think we would accept anything lower than 40m, therefore he's kind of out of Arsene's reach. Especially considering Arsenal need strengthening elsewhere.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What about the tipped future GOAT Roberto?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

IDK if this is the right thread, but it was too brilliant to not post :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Liam Miller said:


> What about the tipped future GOAT Roberto?


I actually thought he showed more promise than Thiago at one point (Pep's last season iirc), but he's stagnated these past two seasons, despite getting more playing time than before (I think). Rafa Alcantara has surpassed him imo.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Conte signed a 1 year contract extension :hb


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Great that he's really challenging himself.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Great that he's really challenging himself.


Wants to try and lead Juventus to some sort of European success.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hamilton vs Hibs is live on Sky Sports at 7.30 tonight


About to leave in a bit. Shitting myself


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

obby said:


> IDK if this is the right thread, but it was too brilliant to not post :lmao


:lmao :lmao what a random answer, what a potato.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Ejector Seat's shite anyway. When's the fucking Chase back on?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lawls said:


> Wants to try and lead Juventus to some sort of European success.


Maybe he'll win the Europa League next season.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Juventus should really be among the likes of Real Madrid & Bayern Munich but something is really missing if you can win the Italian league with 102 points, but not be able to eliminate Galatasaray from the ChL or Benfica from the Euro League. 

Tevez is not getting younger even though he still is a pretty good striker. It's not working with Llorente, he was good in Athletic Club de Bilbao but I think maybe Juventus is just too big a club for him. 

As far as my team Real Madrid goes. They can end the season in style by winning the Champions League this coming Saturday. But regardless of what happens, they need to change the team up big time. 

Illaramendi, Morata, Nacho & Isco needs to leave. Isco maybe out on loan but the rest needs to be sold asap. I would put Arbeloa in the maybe pile. He is not going to be a 1st team player as long as Carvajal is fit but he is a pretty good substitute to have though. Also I feel Diego Lopez' time is up in Real Madrid, he had a good run but the last couple months, he hasn't been good and Casillas needs to be the 1st keeper once again. 

Casemiro, Jese & Varane are the future of Real Madrid IMO. And Casemiro needs way more playtime than he has been getting this season. Next season, hopefully with Illara gone, Casemiro can get a lot more minutes when Alonso needs a break. 

I have been supporting Benzema ever since he first joined Real Madrid but I think it's time to say goodbye. Or he can stay but a team like Real Madrid got to have a way better striker than him on the 1st team sheet. Suarez would be welcomed, and with Suarez, Ronaldo & Bale, and with Modric, Di Maria and Alonso behind them feeding them the ball. That would be a pretty good offensive if not the world's best. 

Real Madrid's best players this season: (Top 5)

Pepe, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo, Ronaldo & Modric.

Overall: It's been a good season with lots of shocks and mark out moments. Atletico winning the league was a shock to me, Also Barcelona being eliminated by Atletico in the Champions League. Enjoyable season, now it's time for the World Cup.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I really doubt that Isco and Illara are going to be asked to leave anytime soon.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah usually when you blow 80 million euros on players, you dont send them on loan next season


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

isco would look great in sky blue


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yes but what about his dad 











he just wants the best for his son dammit


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the important question is can he play CM? We're always in the market for good CMs.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Neil Lennon has left Celtic.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

ArnoldTricky said:


> Neil Lennon has left Celtic.


Right time for him to leave, he's given us some great results but some total fucking stinkers as well, going out of both domestic cups last year was unforgivable. But he had no experience before he got the job, so considering he was thrown in at the deep end I think he did well.

As for a new manager I just hope Celtic don't go for the cheap option, the board has previous for this shit. Henrik Larsson seems to be the bookies favourite just now, not sure how I feel about that...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

It's perfect for Moyes. Get away from England. Nailed on to win trophies. Champions League football and his favourite club.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kiz said:


> isco would look great in sky blue


would look better in red :brodgers


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

ArnoldTricky said:


> It's perfect for Moyes. Get away from England. Nailed on to win trophies. Champions League football and his favourite club.


I'd be delighted with that but I just can't see it happening. He's probably quite happy sitting at home counting his money, and there's a lot more pressure involved with the Celtic job than you'd think.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Celtic is about Moyes level. 

Always between them or a bottom table PL side.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

Femto said:


> I really doubt that Isco and Illara are going to be asked to leave anytime soon.


*Don't be surprised to see Illaramendi leave this summer. He is by far the worst player in Real Madrid and in my opinion the worst player since Gravesen and Faubert. 

Isco however has potential but besides his first 2 months in the club, he hasn't shown it. So either he picks his game up or he needs to go out on loan for a year or two.*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Just a heads up: Bet365 are offering to match your biggest pre-match bet with a risk-free in play bet (Up to £50)

So if you bet £50 on very short odds and cover it on another site, you can basically get a risk-free £50 in-play bet.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Curry said:


> Just a heads up: Bet365 are offering to match your biggest pre-match bet with a free in play bet (Up to £50)
> 
> So if you bet £50 on very short odds and cover it on another site, you can basically get a free £50 in-play bet.


It's a bit misleading. They've pulled it before with City/Barca. You bet £50, but this matched bet is actually a refund of an extra £50 bet. So basically you're betting £100 with them but they'll refund the losing one. It's not a free £50. You have to bet £100 of your own money.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> It's a bit misleading. They've pulled it before with City/Barca. You bet £50, but this matched bet is actually a refund of an extra £50 bet. So basically you're betting £100 with them but they'll refund the losing one. It's not a free £50. You have to bet £100 of your own money.


Ah, that makes a lot more sense, £50 risk-free bet is still nothing to sniff at though


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It is if you lose them both.

Should have just bet on Atletico to win way back when I said they were winning. £10 e/w at 14/1 :lenny*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *It is if you lose them both.
> 
> Should have just bet on Atletico to win way back when I said they were winning. £10 e/w at 14/1 :lenny*


I got them on them odds too after the group stages.

Hopefully money will come my way this Saturday


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The championship playoff final starts in just under one and a half hours. It will be Steve McClaren's first game back at Wembley as a manager since THAT England game against Croatia in 2007. it's either time for him to destroy some demons, or...

I'm not sure what the weather is like in London today, but it has been absolutely SLASHING it down in the midlands for the past couple of days. I wonder if he would be tempted to crack out the brolly this time :hmm:

This creative lynchpin could also appear on the opposition side:






Hopefully Lee Grant is a bit more reliable for Scchhhhteeeeve than Scott Carson was.

The game is also interesting in the sense that McClaren was a coach at QPR under Redknapp at the start of the season, so both men should know each others philosophies and tactical ideas inside out. 

I'm personally hoping for a Derby win because McClaren has performed an amazing job for them this season by making the team progress in rapid time after years of them being solid but steady in mid table under Clough. The prem needs more midlands clubs and less from London, so that's also a factor. Derby have also played some lovely togger this season and have a bunch of promising and exciting young players in their side who could flourish in the prem, Will Hughes being a prime example. I would also be pleased for Chris Martin seeing as he wasn't given a fair go of things by Chris Hughton. It would be weird seeing him playing in the prem after we released him, especially now that we're in the championship and haven't been able to score goals all season. Another plus point of a Derby win is that QPR would be absolutely screwed over by FFP next season season if they stay down, so that would definitely help Norwich. We need all the help that we can receive right now...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope QPR get done over badly, really badly, but I guess I'd settle for 1-0, for all the reason Andre mentioned. Theirs & Harry's complete lack of regard for FFP (especially Harry's given his stance when he took the job) is what really makes me detest them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if qpr wins im rioting

please anticipate a headline on SSN tomorrow

"man in delaware shouts 'riot' over and over again while stumbling around bar after qpr win playoffs"


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

O'Neil sent off, so much for QPR's experience seeing them through.

I honestly don't know ANYONE who isn't a QPR fan and wants QPR to win through this. Literally every single person I've spoke to either wants Derby to win or couldn't give less of a shit. QPR over the past 2/3 years have been the epitome of everything that is wrong with modern football.

Would also love Derby to do it for the Clough and Jamie Ward connections, particularly the former.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm rooting for Derby, i want that East Midlands derby in the premier league next season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, same here Cliffy.

Green is keeping QPR in the game atm. They've absolutely shat the bed today. Looked knackered in terms of creative ideas and confidence on the ball since Kranjcar went off.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Fucking Zamora.

Lucky bastards.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

oh come on derby


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Green should be MOTM. QPR have absolutely stolen this. I feel absolutely gutted, especially for the Derby fans and McClaren. The playoffs are so fucking unfair. This is why third should go straight up.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Embarrassing defending. That Dawkings was a useless prick.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Andre said:


> The playoffs are so fucking unfair. This is why third should go straight up.


I completely 10000% agree with this. I appreciate that they add a bit of excitement to the season and give teams hovering around in mid-table something to aim for, but it's just such a shit, unfair system. I remember in our first year in League One we finished about 20 points ahead of Stevenage in 6th but only got past them because of a last minute goal in the second leg, if they'd have gone up instead of us despite finishing some 20-points below us and only scoring a fraction of the goals we did then it would have been an absolute travesty. 

If they insist on keeping the play-offs then atleast give some sort of advantage to the team that finishes 3rd like they go automatically through to the final or they get or goal advantage or something. 


When QPR scored and the whistle went for full time I felt pretty much like I do whenever the Blades lose. I honestly don't think I've ever been so fucked off and annoyed at the outcome of a game between two teams that I have little to no affinity towards.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Ugh QPR. Such a boring team.

Hope they get relegated straight back down next season.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fucking QPR pack of wankers with old twitchy bollocks back in the prem.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Derby 0-1 Green is how that game ended. QPR were poor for the entire 90+ minutes and didn't deserve to win the game whatsoever but due to poor luck and some shambolic defending from Derby, they stole the victory and unfortunately take a spot in the Premier League next season. Out of the 4 teams, the one I didn't want to go up do actually get promoted, which sucks. Such a pointless spot taken up and as much as I like Redknapp, it's a team full of overpaid fuckwits whereas Derby were a team. That's right, A TEAM that played some really good, attractive football unlike QPR, who are individuals.

I felt so sorry for Derby when all the players collapsed but they didn't look clinical enough in the final third even when QPR went down to 10 men. A real shame but that's the footballing life I'm afraid, you have to put up with the lows, the very lows in football.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

y'all mad


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Very mad.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bugger. Derby will be stronger in the Championship next season than Queens Park Wankers would've been. Watch Atletico balls it up later to bollocks up my *bold* £1.50 9.5/1 acca. To think I was only worried about QPR. Just knew those wankers would rag it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Disappointing to see QPR going up again, must be frustrating for Derby fans to see a team who finished 5 points behind them and half their goal difference go up instead of them.

Only positive in QPR going up is hopefully :arry is looking for some players with premier league experience to bring in, they'll probably be to only ones stupid enough to stump a good fee for the likes of Ashley Young and Buttner etc


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> Bugger. Derby will be stronger in the Championship next season than Queens Park Wankers would've been. Watch Atletico balls it up later to bollocks up my *bold* £1.50 9.5/1 acca. To think I was only worried about QPR. Just knew those wankers would rag it.


tbf I think Derby will be weaker next year than QPR would have been. Bamford, Wisdom and Thorne will all be going back to their parent clubs plus the likes of Hughes, Bryson, Martin, and Hendrick won't be short of Premier League suitors after the season that they've all had. They could realistically lose up to 5 or 6 key players in the summer and I can't see them being able to spend the money needed to properly replace them. Depends who they lose/bring in but I'd go as far as saying that I'd be surprised if they doing any more than pushing for the play-offs next year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Without stating the obvious the team who has the ball but can't create a decent shot on goal with an extra man for 30 minutes doesn't really deserve to go through. Not that QPR did either but Derby only have themselves to blame for not being clinical in the final third.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The extra man argument is nice in theory, but quite often it doesn't work out like that. In a situation like that it just forces the team with the one man disadvantage to give up on any attacking ambitions and shut up shop. QPR didn't need to score so they just concentrated on putting bodies in the way of everything for the rest of the game. So for a team like Derby, who play more of an incisive passing build up game that relies on drawing out defences rather than relying on individual dribbling, it was always going to be an unsuitable challenge.

Also, Green was forced into making at least two crucial saves during that time (the one tipped onto the post from close range in particular). It's fair enough to say Derby could have done more, but it's not as if they've shanked a bunch of glorious efforts into the stands.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They made two half chances for all the dominance they had. That just wasn't good enough. Yeah QPR parking the bus made it harder for them but their chances created to possession ratio was really poor. Their crossing was abysmal too. Hard to feel too sorry for them when the game was there for them to take but they made such a poor job of taking it. Thought Green and Dunne were awesome for QPR defensively though.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It's easy to say that, but if QPR are failing to do the one thing that Derby thrive on (aka being drawn out from defence) then it's going to be a problem. You have to remember that McClaren got the best out of that bunch of ordinary players (smattered with a few loan prospects and youth stars) by playing a certain way. Derby just didn't have the option (or resources) to call upon the type of player that could rip into the defensive set up that QPR had for the final half hour. Derby's top striker is Martin and he can only really play with his back to goal while bringing others into it, which completely played into the hands of QPR due to the situation where they had everyone behind the ball for the most part. At that level you just generally don't have the type of options that can change a game like that, you tend to be successful playing one way. I'm definitely not disagreeing that they could have shown a bit more quality when they had their chances, but a lot of those players are limited and can only really play one way. It's a case of having to know the team well and realising that it was a tactical problem for them that they couldn't overcome. It's up to you if you don't want to feel sorry for them, but you're being very harsh on a bunch of players who have massively overachieved this season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Tony Fernandes has described it as a fairytale. You know that fairytale where a club spends more money than the second best team for the season in Europe and still manages to get relegated, then spends a dickload of money more than anyone else in the second division only to get completely outplayed and sneak promotion? Yeah, that fairytale.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Tony Fernandes has described it as a fairytale. You know that fairytale where a club spends more money than the second best team for the season in Europe and still manages to get relegated, then spends a dickload of money more than anyone else in the second division only to get completely outplayed and sneak promotion? Yeah, that fairytale.


Sounds like a German fairytale.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I hate the idea that because a team is down to 10 men that the game is easier. When infact it's still quite difficult since the team with 10 will drop back and smoother the space needed to create chances. Hence it's more difficult to create an attempt when it's 10 men sitting back covering the space near the box than it is when 11 players are more spread across the pitch.

You need space to create and when you don't have that space it's so difficult, because they aren't attacking in numbers so the spaces don't exist.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Andre said:


> It's easy to say that, but if QPR are failing to do the one thing that Derby thrive on (aka being drawn out from defence) then it's going to be a problem. You have to remember that McClaren got the best out of that bunch of ordinary players (smattered with a few loan prospects and youth stars) by playing a certain way. *Derby just didn't have the option (or resources) to call upon the type of player that could rip into the defensive set up that QPR had for the final half hour.* Derby's top striker is Martin and he can only really play with his back to goal while bringing others into it, which completely played into the hands of QPR due to the situation where they had everyone behind the ball for the most part. At that level you just generally don't have the type of options that can change a game like that, you tend to be successful playing one way. I'm definitely not disagreeing that they could have shown a bit more quality when they had their chances, but a lot of those players are limited and can only really play one way. It's a case of having to know the team well and realising that it was a tactical problem for them that they couldn't overcome. It's up to you if you don't want to feel sorry for them, but you're being very harsh on a bunch of players who have massively overachieved this season.


*Which is exactly why they didn't "deserve" to be promoted. They didn't adapt well enough to what was in front of them which just showed that they aren't ready right now to be promoted and compete at the next level.*


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

If you've going nothing to do and aren't already watching then I suggest you switch over to the League One play-off final, Alex Revell just scored an absolutely ridiculous goal (easily League One GOTS) for Toytown to make it 2-2 after they were 2-0 down. Cracking game.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Which is exactly why they didn't "deserve" to be promoted. They didn't adapt well enough to what was in front of them which just showed that they aren't ready right now to be promoted and compete at the next level.*


Which is a silly thing to say based on a one off situation for half an hour. How often would they encounter a situation like that in the premier league? Exactly, not very often. Then you have to factor in the idea that they would have money to spend if they went up. Most teams would fancy that as a game that they could win, therefore leaving spaces that Derby would exploit with their pass and move game. Hull weren't ready to compete based on their 12/13 squad, but then Bruce made good signings that made them capable of competing.

It's also unfair to say that one team didn't "deserve" it because they can't financially compete with another team that has blatantly broken the financial rules. QPR could have called upon a host of quality options (for that level) from the bench, Derby couldn't.

Over a whole season they easily proved they were the third best team in the division, despite having far less resources than QPR. If you don't think that Derby "deserved" to go up then that really relies heavily on what you see as more worthwhile, form over a 46 game season or a half hour period of time where they weren't able to respond. Goes back to the whole argument of the playoffs being an absolute clusterfuck.

Ironically it was Derby's style of play that came back to haunt them in the sense that they absolutely pulled QPR apart when O'Neil was sent off. After that QPR weren't going to make the same mistake twice with half an hour to go.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hibs officialy relegated


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Mainboy said:


> Hibs officialy relegated


LOL. That's funny. What a mess Terry Butcher has made of it all.

On another note, the SPFL Championship is gonna be fun next year.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

iMac said:


> LOL. That's funny. What a mess Terry Butcher has made of it all.
> 
> On another note, the SPFL Championship is gonna be fun next year.


Butcher can fuck off. That's us down for the next few years.

This will kill us as a football club. At the game i wasn't angry i expected it. 


Can't wait to play THE Rangers next season 4 times :cool2


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Genuine question, how was Ryan McGivern EVER on the books of Man City? 

Actually the worst footballer I've ever seen.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Palahniuk said:


> Genuine question, how was Ryan McGivern EVER on the books of Man City?
> 
> Actually the worst footballer I've ever seen.


I would also like to know this. 

One of the worst left-back's I've ever seen.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

So that's both Edinburgh clubs gone with only 1 glasgow team in the top flight next season.

Wow.

Scottish championship is gunna be hectic

Edit: Forgot partick


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> So that's both Edinburgh clubs gone with only 1 glasgow team in the top flight next season.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


and Hibs will still somehow fuck up


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Palahniuk said:


> Genuine question, how was Ryan McGivern EVER on the books of Man City?
> 
> Actually the worst footballer I've ever seen.


I remember when he played for Leicester. No pace, couldn't control the ball, always out of position and timed his challenges horribly. I had just assumed that he had fallen out of the pro game because he was that bad.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice little initiative from Rovers. 19 more to be dished out. Cracking end to the clip though. #OopsieMrMyers


----------

